# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  لقــائــي له معــــــــــنى ،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على  من يقع عليه الاختيار ..ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني .."" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيدنعم اراقبهم من بعيدقلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالىومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخاوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم (ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!انت اخي /انتِ اختي هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟3/ برايك الشخصي ..هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/هدين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟6/هل  جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك  نحوه..؟7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟اتمنى احبتي ..منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..اعزاائــي ..ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااارتحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*نرد يعني عادي؟؟ ولا ننتظر كرووزه؟؟*
*>>رديتي واللي كان كان..* 
*الموضوع قمة في الروعة والجمال...*
*والفكرة روعة وتجذب القارئ..* 
*بصراحة اثر في نفسي مره..*
*وهيئت نفسي وتخيلت اني في هالموقف..* 
*يعطيك العافية غاليتي فروح..* 
*ونحن هنا جميعاً بانتظار الغالية كرووزة..* 
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره حبيبتي دمـــــــــــوووع
ع حظووورك الطيب ويعطيك العااافيه 
وننتظر الغاااليه 
> كـــــــــروووزتنا الحلوووه <<

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والف الصلاة والسلاام علي اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين...*

*هؤلاء الأشخاص لهم تاثير في حياة الأنسان فما باللكم نحن هكذا لقدر الله*

*اطروحتك رائعه بالفعل تخيلت نفسي هكذا وماهو موقفي* 

*لن اتطرق اكثرر* 

*ننتظر غاليتنا كرزه* 

*موفقين*

*...*

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *والف الصلاة والسلاام علي اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين...*
> 
> *هؤلاء الأشخاص لهم تاثير في حياة الأنسان فما باللكم نحن هكذا لقدر الله*
> 
> *اطروحتك رائعه بالفعل تخيلت نفسي هكذا وماهو موقفي* 
> 
> *لن اتطرق اكثرر* 
> ...



 اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآله الاطهار 
حبيبتي زهــــــوووره
الرووعه تكتمل بتواااجدك الغااالي 
وحبيبتي اذا عندك سؤال تستطعي ادرااااجه هــــــــنا 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*ننتظر حظور اختي كرزة ومن ثم ارتب اسئلتي واضعهم هنا* 

*الف شكر لك غاليتي فرح عللطرح*

*موفقين*

*,,*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*

*كيفكـ أحلى فروووح إن شآء الله بألف خير يآقمر*

*المووضوووع مرهـ روعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عآفيه*

*لكن شوي اليووم مشغوولهـ بكرهـ إن شآء الله الأجوبه بتكوون عندكـ ياقمر*

*وعذراً ع التأخير*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## فرح

> *مسآء الورد* 
> *كيفكـ أحلى فروووح إن شآء الله بألف خير يآقمر* 
> *المووضوووع مرهـ روعهـ ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيكـ ألف عآفيه* 
> *لكن شوي اليووم مشغوولهـ بكرهـ إن شآء الله الأجوبه بتكوون عندكـ ياقمر* 
> *وعذراً ع التأخير* 
> 
> *تحيآتووو*



 اجمل صبااااح لاحلى كروووزه 
الروووعه بتواااجدك حبيبتي 
ننتظرك ياااقلبي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*مرحبا مره ثانيه اخباركم*

*الحمد لله كرزة لسه ماجاوبت اني فكرت خلاص خلص اللقاء*

*نبدا بسم الله*

*1..ماهو موقفك لو قابلت شخص من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه ؟وكيف بتتعاملي معاه؟*

*2..هل سبق وقابلتي شخص من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه وكيف كانت نظريتك له ؟*

*3..لو شفتي في الطريق طفل من ذوي الحتياجات الخاصه يحتاج لمساعده ماذا ستفعلين حزتها هل ستفكرين كيف* 

*ستتعاملي معه ام كيف تساعدينه ام ستقفين مذهولة بما هو عليه؟*

*4.ماذا لو جاء نصيبك ان كنتي عزباء مثلا تخيلي يعني لو جاك شخص من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه* 

*كيف بتكون ردت فعلك؟*

*اتمني اسئلتي كانت خفيفه واذا في بعد لي عوده*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> *هلا وغلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام*  
> 
> ...



 
*تسلمي ياقمر ع الطرح الرووعهـ*  
*ويمكن سألت نفسي اسألهـ ماسألتهآ نفسي من قبل ،،* 
*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه*
*وأتمنى من كل شخص من ذوي الاحتياجات تكوون حيآته كلهـآ أمل وتفاؤل ومليئه بالإبداع* 
*بإنتظآر بقية أسئلتكم لي في يومي الاول* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## فرح

> *تسلمي ياقمر ع الطرح الرووعهـ* 
> 
> *ويمكن سألت نفسي اسألهـ ماسألتهآ نفسي من قبل ،،* 
> *وربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه*
> *وأتمنى من كل شخص من ذوي الاحتياجات تكوون حيآته كلهـآ أمل وتفاؤل ومليئه بالإبداع* 
> *بإنتظآر بقية أسئلتكم لي في يومي الاول* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 يسلمك ويحفظك من كل سوء 
حبيبتي كــــــروووزتنا الحلوووه 
وبجد اجووووبه رااائعه منك غاااليتي 
يعطيك العااافيه ..
لكِ مني غاااليتي كل التقدير والاحترااام 
والى كل من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه 
من القلب اتمنى لهم مزيدا من الابداع والقوه 
والصبر والثبات ع الايمان 
ومن كان مع الله كان الله معه 
وننتظراسئلة بقية الاعضاء 
دمتِ بخييييير

----------


## فرح

كــــــــــروووزتنا الحلوووه 
عدت من جديد
اسمحي لي غااليتي بهذا السؤال واتمنى اني ماثقلت عليك يااقلبي 
1)مارايكِ بدمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه في المدارس في الآونه الاخيره ؟
ويعطيك العااافيه 
لكِ من التحاياا اعطرها

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *مرحبا مره ثانيه اخباركم**هلا وغلا زهوورهـ* 
> 
> *الحمد لله كرزة لسه ماجاوبت اني فكرت خلاص خلص اللقاء* 
> *نبدا بسم الله* 
> *1..ماهو موقفك لو قابلت شخص من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه ؟وكيف بتتعاملي معاه؟*
> *موقفي عآدي كأي شخص عآدي وماراح اعاملهـ كأنه شخص غير لأنه* 
> 
> *هو مافي شي خطأ*
> *2..هل سبق وقابلتي شخص من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه وكيف كانت نظريتك له ؟*
> ...



 
*تسلمي ع التوآجد وربي يعطيك الف عافيه*

*وبإتظآر أسئلتكـ الجديدهـ*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> كــــــــــروووزتنا الحلوووه 
> 
> عدت من جديد
> اسمحي لي غااليتي بهذا السؤال واتمنى اني ماثقلت عليك يااقلبي 
> 1)مارايكِ بدمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه في المدارس في الآونه الاخيره ؟
> ويعطيك العااافيه 
> 
> لكِ من التحاياا اعطرها



 
*هلا وغلا فرووح القمر*

*امم بالنسبة لسؤالكـ*

*كفكرهـ روووعهـ جداً وبالعكس بيجسو كأنهم أشحاص اسوياء*

*بس أظن لو عاشو التجربه ممكن يتعبوو منهآ لأن معآملة النآس بتعبهم*

*وحتى المعلمآت بيتعبووهم مثلاً في الفهم بيآخذو على الأسويآء* 

*انهم فهمو اسرع او حلو واجبتهم وحلوهآا اسرع فـ في ظلم نوعآ ما*

*وجهة نظري* 

*وبإنتظآر أسئلتكـ الجديدهـ قمر*

*يعطيكـ ألف عافيه*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## نبض قلب

مرآحب بآلغلآ  ..
تدري فروحه من زمآن أبغ ارد على الموضوع بس مستنحسه >> أنتظرش تقولي ليي  :toung: 
أمزح مو عشآن كذآ مآأحس في بآلي أسئله أمآ الحين طخت في بآلي أسئله  وجيت وشرفتكمـ هوع ..

س1 / هل تشعرين أن المعآق يكون ينقص عن غيره بآلكثير أمـ أنه مثل غيره من النآس ؟!
س2 / هل يحتآج المعآق معآمله خآصه أمـ أنه يُعآمل كغيره من النآس ؟!

ووف مخي فآضي لحده مآأدري ويش أقول ...

يآالل هإذآ طرى عل ىبآلي أسئله دخلت وتعبتكمـ  :toung:  >> نحآسه على الأصول ..

تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مرآحب بآلغلآ ..
> 
> تدري فروحه من زمآن أبغ ارد على الموضوع بس مستنحسه >> أنتظرش تقولي ليي 
> أمزح مو عشآن كذآ مآأحس في بآلي أسئله أمآ الحين طخت في بآلي أسئله وجيت وشرفتكمـ هوع .. 
> س1 / هل تشعرين أن المعآق يكون ينقص عن غيره بآلكثير أمـ أنه مثل غيره من النآس ؟!
> *لا مثل غيرهـ من النآس إذا كآن مايسمع او او فمآ يعني انه غير عن البشر* 
> س2 / هل يحتآج المعآق معآمله خآصه أمـ أنه يُعآمل كغيره من النآس ؟!
> *أكيد بيكوون على حسب إعاقته*  
> ووف مخي فآضي لحده مآأدري ويش أقول ... 
> ...



 
*تسلمي ياقمر ع التوآجد*

*بإنتظآر أسئلة البآقي ،،*

*يعطيكم ألف عاافيه*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره غاااليتي كـــــــــروووزتنا الحلوووه 
لتقبلكِ الدعـــــــــوووه ...
وبجد اجوووبتك كااانت رااائعه 
وهذا يدل ع حسن ادراااكِ للامووور 
تسلمييييييييين يااقمووووره وربي يحفظك من سوء 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآله الاطهااار 
اجمل التحايا واعطرها لكِ حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار

تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*

*اخبآركـ النآري إن شآء الله بخير* 

*نجي للأسئلهـ* 

*أنت عفر مو متزوج مو  فـ إذا أنت مش متقووز* 

*جت لكـ امك وقآلت لك شآفت لك بنت الحلآل ونعوومه وحبوبه*

*بش فيهآ إعآقه بتوآفق أولا إذا لا مع السبب هع حسيت نفسي في أختبآر*

*السؤال الفآني* 

*لمآ تشووف أي شخص فيه إعاقه تقعد تطلع فيه ولاتشيل عيوونك وإلا عادي ؟؟*

*لو في يووم شفت معآق حسيت حبووب تتعرف عليهـ لو تقول مآفي امل تصاحب معآق .؟؟*

*عندكـ أحد يقرب لكـ معآق لاسمح الله وش إعاقته وكيف تتعآمل معهـ ؟؟*

*انتهت رحلتي من أسئلة النآري انطلق  ..*

*برجع ترى بكره بأسئله جديد أدري تمبى ارجع* 

*وبش* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية اوجه للاخت فرح وكل من اختارني
ثانيا لاني اول مرة اتواجد في هذا الموضوع فما اعرف
المطلوب مني هو الاجابة على اسالكم ا من هناك شي آخر
<< اتمنى ان لايكون كلمي ازعجكم بس انا ابغا اعرف الموضوع بالكامل >> لان بصراحة كلام الاخت فرح في المشاركة 18  فيه نوع من الغرابة الجمال في نفس الوقت
وبه بعض اساله و اعتقد انها موجها لجيمع وليسى لشخص معين
بنتظار التوضيح من الاخت فرح 
وبعدها ابدأ في ماتامرون به
سلامي وحترامي وتقديري لجيمع
اخوكم آٌلٍِْـــــ ىٌٍـنـً ىُـآْرٌٍي,ٌ

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
> 
> حاظرين لطيبين
> 
> مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
> 
> ...



ل اشكرك اختي على الاضافة الرائعة
سعت كثراً لختياركم لي
واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم
تحياتي وحترامي لكي والى كل الاعضاء
تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير*

*عفر ادري قلت فرووحه بش اللقآفهـ مآتقصر* 

*هوو انكـ اول شي بترد على اسئلة فرح الموجودهـ في رد 18 في كم سؤال ترد عليهم*

*وبعدين اي عضو_هـ في ثلاث ايام لكـ يسألووكـ اي شي ،،*

*إن شآء الله فهمت شي من الكلآم ادري عفر مااعرف اشرح عدل* 

*وبش ويالله رد* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *مسآء الورد*
> صباح الخير
> *اخبآركـ النآري إن شآء الله بخير* 
> بخير ولله الحمد
> نحمده ونشكره على كل حال
>  *نجي للأسئلهـ* 
>  توكلنا على الله
> 
> *أنت عفر مو متزوج* مو عفر اكيد* مو  فـ إذا أنت مش متقووز* << ايوه الصعيدة
> ...



 حياكي خيتو 
اشكرك على تواجدك اللطيف
وتمنى ان تكون اجابتي مرضية
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *مسآء الخير*
> ظهر الخيرات
> *عفر ادري قلت فرووحه بش اللقآفهـ مآتقصر* 
>  كلنا واحد في هذا  الصرح الشامخ 
> 
> *هوو انكـ اول شي بترد على اسئلة فرح الموجودهـ في رد 18 في كم سؤال ترد عليهم*
> ص رحت انبش بالخلف وسويت المطلوب
> مشكورة خيتو على التوضيح
>  
> ...



 رديت و خلصت
تحياتي لكي
اخوك الناري

----------


## فرح

> ل اشكرك اختي على الاضافة الرائعة
> 
> سعت كثراً لختياركم لي
> واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم
> تحياتي وحترامي لكي والى كل الاعضاء
> تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق




مشكووور وتسلم خيي الـــــــنــــاري
ع تلبية الدعـــــــــــوووه وهذا يسعدني خيي 
واجابااااتك راائعه والاسلوووب جميل 
وحنا نقدرنقول لا :wink:  :toung:  هههههه 
بالعكس خيي تسلم ومامنك قصووور 
يعطيك العااافيه 
ونتمنى تواااجدك باستمرااار هــــــنا 
لك من التحايااا اجملها

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
اسمح لي سيدنا بهذا السؤال ..
بس هااا موتضااايق وتعصب علي  :wink:  :wacko:  هههه 
ولنفترض بان احد اصدقائك كلمك هاتفيا وقال لك انه يريد اصطحابك الى 
ندوه ..انت لم تمانع ولكنك لاتعرف ماهذه الندوه وماهي المناسه 
المووووهيييييييييم  ذهبت معه وفي اثناء الطرق عرفت انها لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه 
واستمعت الى القاء واستفدت معلومات 
وطرح اسئله ومن ضمن هذه الاسئله انت من تم عليك الاختيااار كي تجاوب 
على هذا السؤاااال ...ويش هالنحاسه فيني اكيد وانت تقرا دعيت علي :wink:  :toung:  هههه بصراحه صح لو لا :rolleyes: 
هل تقبل ان تصادق احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلا
الصم ،،الكفيف 
2) وانت في المدرسه تم دمج عد لاباس به من الطلاب (الصم) نوعا ما يتكلمون 
وطلب منك الاستاذ ان يكون هذا الطالب معك كي تكون بمساعدته ..
ماهو شعورك في هذا الوقت معه ؟ بصراااحه تاااامه 
خيي اذا جااات لطيووورقصدها سؤااال رااح ارجع هههه
دمت برعاية المولى

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اوو اخونا الناري هنا هلا ومرحبا فيك*

*عفر جيت متاخره بس عفر لسه ملخلص وقتك*

*نبدي بسم الله على بركة الله* 

*1..من خلاال قراءة اجوبتك في الأعلي عرفت ان عندكم شخص في العائله متلازم دوان الي اهوو مغولي كم هو معروف هللمصطلح نستخدمه اكثر بس الأصح نقول متلازم دوان ..عفر اني جايه اشرح وشو معناته الموهيمم ندخل في السؤال..كيف هي نظرتك له هل هي شفقه ام رئفه لما هو عليه,,وهل صادف وصار لك معاه موقف*

*خلاك تحمد ربك على خلق ربك بدون اعاقة؟*

*2..لو صادفك طفل توحدي وهو اصعب حالة من حالات ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة ..وقام يشادخ بروحه في الأرض او الجدار,,حزتها شنو تسوي ؟*

*3..لو صادفت شخص في الشارع صم وبكم وهو بحاجه الي مساعده وانت مو فاهم اليه شنو يقول*

*كيف بتتعامل في هللوقت معاه؟*

*اتمني اني ماطولت ,,*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> السلام عليكم ..
> عليكم السلام
> 
> اسمح لي سيدنا بهذا السؤال ..
> تفضلي
> بس هااا موتضااايق وتعصب علي  هههه 
> اوكي
> ولنفترض بان احد اصدقائك كلمك هاتفيا وقال لك انه يريد اصطحابك الى 
> ندوه ..انت لم تمانع ولكنك لاتعرف ماهذه الندوه وماهي المناسه 
> ...



  دمتي بحفظ الباري
اسعدني تواجد خيتو
لاعدمناك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## الــــنـــاري

[quote=*زهرة البنفسج*;849876]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اوو اخونا الناري هنا هلا ومرحبا فيك*
 اهلين ومرحبتين

*عفر جيت متاخره بس عفر لسه ملخلص وقتك*

 انا تاخرت اكثر منك عفر
*نبدي بسم الله على بركة الله* 
وعليه نتوكل

*1..من خلاال قراءة اجوبتك في الأعلي عرفت ان عندكم شخص في العائله متلازم دوان الي اهوو مغولي كم هو معروف هللمصطلح نستخدمه اكثر بس الأصح نقول متلازم دوان ..عفر اني جايه اشرح وشو معناته الموهيمم ندخل في السؤال..كيف هي نظرتك له هل هي شفقه ام رئفه لما هو عليه,,وهل صادف وصار لك معاه موقف*

*خلاك تحمد ربك على خلق ربك بدون اعاقة؟*
 اولا اشكرك على الشرح
ثاينا نظرتي اليه نظرة رئفة نوعا ما
وماحصل لي اي موقف معاه لاني ماشوفه الا قليل وعمره ماتعدى الخمس سنوات تقريباً

*2..لو صادفك طفل توحدي وهو اصعب حالة من حالات ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة ..وقام يشادخ بروحه في الأرض او الجدار,,حزتها شنو تسوي ؟*
احوال اني اشيله او اتصل الى احد اهله يجي يتصرف معاه

*3..لو صادفت شخص في الشارع صم وبكم وهو بحاجه الي مساعده وانت مو فاهم اليه شنو يقول*

*كيف بتتعامل في هللوقت معاه؟*
احاول قد ماقدر اوضح ليه او اني اعتذر ومشي

*اتمني اني ماطولت ,,*
ماطولتي ولا شي عادي
/quote]

اشكرك اختي على التواجد الطيب
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
ولاعدمناك يارب

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

[quote=الــــنـــاري;851187]

*2..لو صادفك طفل توحدي وهو اصعب حالة من حالات ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة ..وقام يشادخ بروحه في الأرض او الجدار,,حزتها شنو تسوي ؟*
احوال اني اشيله او اتصل الى احد اهله يجي يتصرف معاه

/quote]


*استوقف هنا لطرح سؤال ان سمحت ,,*

*اقول لك حاله التوحد جدا صعبه يعني لو تقربت منه ممكن يأديك* 

*مجربه الأخت ,,*

*يعني ماقدرت تصرف معاه حتي اهله مو عارفين شنو يسوو معاه ؟*

*شنو بسوي؟؟تعقيد عفر هللسؤال لو اني اعقده ..*

----------


## فرح

اخوووي الــــــنــــاري 
تسلم خيي ع تلبيتك الدعــــــــــوووه 
وع اجااابتك الراائعه ،،
يعطيك العااافيه وانشاء الله تواااصل دااائم 
لاحرمنا روووعة حظووورك الطيب 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة الاخ الممـــــيز
_ >> قـــمــي <<_


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار

تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## نبراس،،،

فرح المشرفه 
اولا من الاعماق الصادقه
اشكركم على هذه 
الاستضافه التي
وفي الحقيقه
كنت اتمنى ان
اشارك فيها لروعة
موضوعها المهم لان هذا
الامر هو موضع ابتلاء ابعدكم 
الله عنه وحفظكم ومن حولكم من كل
سوء في الدنيا والاخره ببركة الصلاة
على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
انشاء الله تكون اجابتي على الاسأله 
صادقه من القلب دون اي مجامله 
هي هذا الامر دمتم لكل
خير في الدنيا والاخره 
للجميع شكر وتحيه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*اخبآركـ خيوو إن شاء الله بخير ،،*

*كيف نظرتكـ للمعآقين هل شفقهـ ام عآدي لمآ تشووفهم عآدي تطلعهم* 

*او من تشووف معآق ماتشيل عيونكـ :( ؟*

*إذا كنت مش متزووج عآدي تتزوج بنوته فيهآ نوعآ من الإعآقه؟*

*تعآملت مع معآق .. وش كآنت إعآقته .. وكيف كآن تعآملكـ معهـ ؟*

*عندكـ من عآئلتكم احد معآق وهل تتعآمل معهـ عآدي او لا غير؟*

*وبش يمكن يجي ليي سؤآل وأسألكـ ..؟*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني  
> 
> ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي  
> ...



 







كل الشكر لكم ولستضافتكم لي 
اتمنى انني اجبت على جميع الاسأله
وفي انتظار المزيد دمتم لكل خير وعافيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
عدت من جديد ..
واعتذر خيي اذا كانت اسألتي فيها بعض الشي من المضايقه بس حابه اعرف اكثر  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
1) اخوووي قمي ..
انت قلت ،،من الصعب تقّبل الشخص المعاق كزوج ،لماذا ؟!بالتفصيل لوسمحت .؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
اخي الكريم ..
اكتفي اليوم بهذا القدر من الاسئله وحتما لي رجعه مره آخرى 
الى ان نلتقي بأسئله اخرى لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير
تقبل تحياااتــــــي..

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *اخبآركـ خيوو إن شاء الله بخير ،،* 
> *كيف نظرتكـ للمعآقين هل شفقهـ ام عآدي لمآ تشووفهم عآدي تطلعهم*  
> *او من تشووف معآق ماتشيل عيونكـ :( ؟*
> *قمي/ اجبت على هذا السؤال ضمن اجابتي على اصل الموضوع*  
> *إذا كنت مش متزووج عآدي تتزوج بنوته فيهآ نوعآ من الإعآقه؟*
> *قمي/ اجبت على هذا السؤال ضمن اجابتي على اصل الموضوع*  
> *تعآملت مع معآق .. وش كآنت إعآقته .. وكيف كآن تعآملكـ معهـ ؟*
> * قمي/ نعم تعاملت مع معاق وكانت اعاقته في الاعصاب بس طيوووب لدرجه كبيره طبعا وحساس... اتعامل معه بكل ود*  
> ...



آنسه كرزه
اتمنى اني جاوبت على اسألتكم 
كل الشكر لكم
وفي انتظار المزين 
دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> قمي/ وعليكم السلام 
> عدت من جديد ..
> واعتذر خيي اذا كانت اسألتي فيها بعض الشي من المضايقه بس حابه اعرف اكثر 
> قمي/ ابدا ما فيه اي مضايقه بلعكس سألو اي سؤال 
> انشاء الله اجاوب
> 1) اخوووي قمي ..
> انت قلت ،،من الصعب تقّبل الشخص المعاق كزوج ،لماذا ؟!بالتفصيل لوسمحت .؟
> ...



فرح
كل الشكر لكم 
وفي انتظار جديدكم
دمتم لكل خير وعافيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدصباحك/مساءك بالورد والياسمين 
اخوووي قــــــمــي 
امممم عــــــــــدت لك من جديد  :amuse: ومعي بعض الاسئله 
انشاء الله تكوون خفيفه عليك...
هالسؤال من خلال اجابتك خيي ،،هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
2) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
اذاكنت ماتعرف هالغه وبالصدفه شفت اعلان ان فيه دوووره " كيف تتعلم لغة الاشاره""
هل ستلتحق بها وحتى لوكان المبلغ مبالغ فيه ..؟
3) هل صحيح ان الشعب العربي لازلنا نجهل حقيقة المعاااق.؟
اكتفي بهذه الاسئله اليوم ..وربما تكووون لي عــــــــــوووده  :in_love: باسئله آخرى .
انشاء الله بس ما اكوون تعبتك ودعيت علي :wink:  :toung:  :embarrest:  ههههههههههه
تقبل تحياااتـــــــــي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قمي/ وعليكم السلام والرحمه والاكرام 
> يسعدصباحك/مساءك بالورد والياسمين 
> قمي/ الله يسعد صباحكم ومسائكم
> اخوووي قــــــمــي 
> امممم عــــــــــدت لك من جديد ومعي بعض الاسئله 
> انشاء الله تكوون خفيفه عليك...
> قمي/ على راحتكم اطرحو اي سؤال
> ...



فرح
كل الشكر لكم 
مشكوره اختي دمتم لكل خير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

استمتعت بمتابعت  لقائك الرائع
موفقك اخي لكل خير
بصراحة اجاباتك رائعة
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوووي قـــمـــي 
يسعد مساءك بالورد والياسمين 
خيي هذه آخر اسئله مني فاتمنى ان تتحمل نحاااستي  :embarrest:  :toung: 
خيي انت قلت انك تعرف بعض من لغة الاشاره ،،يعني افهم منك انك تجلس مع الصم 
اذا كان جوابك بنعم ما ذا تشعر وانت جالس معهم هل تفهم عليهم اكثر بالكتابه 
وهل يلفت نظرك اويجدذبك حديثهم بطريقة الاشاره ؟
2)مثلا خيي لو كنت راجع من العمل تعبان وتتمنى متى توصل البيت وفي اثناء مشوارك 
وفي الاشاره شفت شاب عند الاشارهوياشر لك وشكله بحاجه ماسه للمساعده 
سفطت بالساره من جانب وجيت الى الشاب تكلمه وضحت لك الصوره انه مايتكلم 
وقتها ماذا تعمل معه عندك قلم ورقه كتب لك اسمه ومن اي منطقه بس للاسف 
الجمل مو واااضحه معاك ويمكن لانك مومتعوعد ع هالاسلوب 
ماذا تعمل مع هذا الشاب ؟تحاول لين تفهم عليه او من تعبك تتركه ولايهمك .؟
بجد عاارفه هالسؤال فيه نووع من النحاااسه من فرحووو  :cool:  :embarrest: 
اتمنى خيي اني ماكنت ضيفه عليك ثقيله باسئلتي 
تمنياتي لك بالسعاده والتوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> استمتعت بمتابعت لقائك الرائع
> 
> موفقك اخي لكل خير
> بصراحة اجاباتك رائعة
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق



كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز 
والممتع هو تواجد في هذه الصفحه 
دمت لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قمي/ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخوووي قـــمـــي 
> يسعد مساءك بالورد والياسمين 
> قمي /الله يسعد مسائكم بالحير
> خيي هذه آخر اسئله مني فاتمنى ان تتحمل نحاااستي 
> قمي / انا ما امل من الاجابه بل بالعكس اكون سعيد بأن اجيب بما في خاطري 
> خيي انت قلت انك تعرف بعض من لغة الاشاره ،،يعني افهم منك انك تجلس مع الصم 
> ...



كل الشكر لكم 
اختي فرح 
انا كان فيه اسأله انا على انتم
الاستعداددمتم لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشا الله فروووحة موضعك رائع جدا
واللقاءت اروع
والكلام اجمل
كنت متابعة
يعطيكم العافية على الجهود
موفقين أحبتي
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## فرح

> مشا الله فروووحة موضعك رائع جدا
> 
> واللقاءت اروع
> والكلام اجمل
> كنت متابعة
> يعطيكم العافية على الجهود
> موفقين أحبتي
> تحياتووو
> 
> شمعة الوادي



 مشكوووره حبيبتي شــــمعتنا الغاااليه
اسعدني حظووورك الطيب 
والروووعه تكمل بتواااصلكم عزيزتي 
بس حبيبتي لو تشاركينا بالاسئله 
حتى يتم الاستفاااده من الموضوع اكثر 
يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتقدم بالشكر والتقدير الى الاخ الممــــــــــيز
_قــــــــمــــــي_ 
وبجد كنت رااائع اخوووي باجااابتك 
اسعدنا بتواااجدك وتقبلك الدعــــــــوووه 
يعطيك العااافيه ،،
ونتمنى لك مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح 
وتحقيق الامنيات 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة المشرفه الممـــــــــيزه 
*( نـــــــوارة الدنــيـــا )*


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار


تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ألف الف شكر فرووووووحة 

للموضوع الحلو اولا

وللدعوة ثانيا 

وعلى فكرة انا من المتابعين لمواضيع القسم 

لكن ردودي قليلة هنا 

اكيد اكيد راح اجاوب بكل صراحة

بدون تجمل 

وبدون مجاملة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قمي / وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اتقدم بالشكر والتقدير الى الاخ الممــــــــــيز
> _قــــــــمــــــي_ 
> *قمي/ الشكر والتقدير يدور حول تميزكم الدائم اختي فرح*
> وبجد كنت رااائع اخوووي باجااابتك 
> قمي/ الرائعه هي اطروحاتكم ذات الفائده القيمه   
> اسعدنا بتواااجدك وتقبلك الدعــــــــوووه 
> ...



فرح المشرفه

كل الشكر لكم دمتم

----------


## فرح

> ألف الف شكر فرووووووحة 
> 
> للموضوع الحلو اولا
> 
> وللدعوة ثانيا 
> 
> وعلى فكرة انا من المتابعين لمواضيع القسم 
> 
> لكن ردودي قليلة هنا 
> ...



 نوااارتنا حبيبتي 
ع نوورتواااصلك ياااقلبي 
امممم ليش يالغلا يعني حبينا تكوون لك بصمه 
ونستفيد اكثر بالاسئله المطرووحه ع العضو/ه
الاحلى حبيبتي تواااجدك الغااالي دوووم 
يللا حبيبتي جاااري الانتظااار 
دمتم بكل خييير

----------


## فرح

> فرح المشرفه
> 
> كل الشكر لكم دمتم



 خيي قـــمــي
الشكر موصووول لك ولحسن توااااصلك
بجد اسعدتنا باجابتك الراائعه 
ويسعدنا اكثر تواااجدك 
يعطيك العاافيه 
دمت بخير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 
اعتذر عن التأخير  

انتظرت نوم الاولاد ليتسنى لي خلوة مع جهازي 

للرد على اسئلتك العميقة المعاني 

كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري  

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد 

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد 

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،، 

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم  

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم  

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،، 
البعض الكثير نبذني 

والقلة القليلة احتضنتني وقربتني 

ان كنت عاجزا عن الابصار  فأنا اسمع ضحكاتهم 

وان كنت عاجزا عن السمع او الكلام فأنا اراكم كيف تلعبون 

بحاجة الى صداقتكم 

لا تدعوني وحيدا 

 ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟ 
لم يخطر في بالي هذا السؤال الا بعد ان اكرمني الله بطفل معاق 
لو كنت معاقة فلن تتوقف الحياة عند هذه النقطة 
لو كنت معاقة سأزرع نظرة الابهار في اعين الآخرين وأنزع نظرة العطف او الاشمئزاز 

سأتحدى أعاقتي  ...سأكمل تعليمي ما تسنى لي ذلك 
سأمارس حياتي كفرد منتج في المجتمع 

فالاعاقة في نظري هي عدم القدرة على العطاء 

وكثيرون من الاصحاء معاقون خاملون 
وكثيرا ممن نظن انهم معاقون هم افراد معطاؤن 
بوجودهم تقدم المجتمع 
2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟ 

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

هم معاقون فقط ان استسلموا لاعاقتهم 
وهم ابطال ان تحدوها

ابدا ابدا لا اؤيد نظرة الدونية والشفقة 

ربما نظرة شفقة تقتل روحه دون ان تنزف منه قطرة دم 
فلننتبه لهذا
 
هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

الاصحاء لازالوا يبحثون عن حقوقهم عبر منظمات حقوق الانسان فمابالك بالمعاقين 
عليهم ان لا ينتظروا ان يعطيهم المجتمع او يمنحهم 
عليهم ان يتصفوا بالقوة وياخذون حقوقهم عنوة 
الدراسة متوفرة  لكن عليهم ان يقبلوا بالمجالات القليلة جدا المتوفرة لهم 

العمل في نطاق محدود جدا والقلة القليلة من اصحاب الاموال يرضون بتوفير اعمال لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة 
متناسين امتلاكهم لخبرات وامكانيات تؤهلهم للعمل 

بالنسبة للزواج  ...الجميع يبحث في شريك حياته عن الكمال 
والكمال في نظر الغالبية هو كمال الجسد وامتلاء الرصيد بالاموال 
متناسين كمال الروح4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ، 

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه 

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

انا ولله الحمد متزوجة 
لكن لو عاد الزمن بي الى الوراء وتقدم لي شخص معاق جسديا 

سأقبل به 
اذا واذا فقط كان شخص مكافح ومناضل للاعاقه 
سأكون له الحاسة الناقصة عنده 
 

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

المعاق هو الشخص الغير قادر على العطاء 

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
في السابق التزمت بإمرأه كفيفة كنت ملزمة بأخدها وارجاعها للمآتم  صباحا ومساءا 
تتميز بشخصية قوية جدا 
ولديها بصيرة عالية 
احترمتها واجليتها كثيرا

لديها بصير عالية 
كنت لا تبصر لكنها تستمع باستمرار للاذاعة وللمحاضرات الدينية فاكتسبت ثقافة لا باس بها رغم كبر سنها 

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك .. 

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق  

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

بالتأكيد ساقف بجانبها الى النهاية ولن أتخلى عنها ابدا ما حييت 


اتمنى ان اكون وفقت في الاجابات

----------


## فرح

نـــــــواارتنا الغااليه
اجااابتك جدا ممـــــــــــيزه 
واسعدني قبووولك الدعـــــــــوووه 
سلمتِِ حبيبتي وربي يشاافي كل مريض بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين 
سلام الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين
يعطيك العااافيه ،،ودوووم نتمنى رؤيتك هـــــــنا لتعطر اجواااء هذا القسم المتواااضع 
ولو انه بمعلومااااته ممــــــــــــيز بفضل جهووودكم جميعا 
انتظريني للغد انشاء الله فلا زااال عندي اسئله اتمنى ان تكوون خفيفه 
اجمل التحاياا واعطره بطيب النبي محمد واهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

هـــــــــــــلا بـــ نـــــــــوااارتنا 
عــــدتُ من جديييييد وانشاء الله تتحملي نحاااستي بهيك اسئله  :embarrest: 
1)مارايك بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه في المدارس العاديه ؟
وهل هذا يسبب لهم اطرابات نفسيه ؟
2)مارؤيتك الشخصيه ،،بزواج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه هل يكون مكلل بالنجاح .؟
3) هل جربت بجلوس مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلا( صم ،، شلل رباعي ،،كفيف ،،؟
وهل استطعتِ ان تتفهمي ظروفهم واحاسيسهم ..وكيف كنتِ في التعامل معهم ،،
هل كانت شفقه ام حب ،،وهل توصلتِ الى درجه التعلق بهم ؟
4)هل تعرفين لغة الاشاره ؟ 
5) لماذا الانسان السليم يركز ع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه فقط من جانب القصور ولايركز ع جانب القوه والابداع والتميز؟
6)هل صحيح اننا العرب لازلنا نجهل حقيقة المعاق ؟
7)هل تعتقدين ان لاهل المعاق دورفعال في تعزيز قوه المعاق وتحديه ع مايلاقيه من مصاعب الحياه ؟
نـــــــوااارتنا الحبيبه 
اتمنى اني لم اكن ضيفه ثقيله عليكِ باسئلتي  :embarrest: 
يعطيك العااافيه يالغلا
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤالين 
ونشاء الله 
مايزعجوكم ولا 
ياخذو من وقتكم
 كثير 1_هل تعتقدين
 ان للاهل دور في تقدم 
المعاق في مسيرة حياته
 الشاقه 2_ ما هو دور الاهل
 في جعل المعاق ميأقلم 
ومتعايش مع مع ما به 
من الالم والحزن 
بسبب هذه
 الاعاقه 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> هـــــــــــــلا بـــ نـــــــــوااارتنا 
> 
> هلا بك أكثر فروحتنا
> 
> عــــدتُ من جديييييد وانشاء الله تتحملي نحاااستي بهيك اسئله 
> 1)مارايك بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه في المدارس العاديه ؟
> وهل هذا يسبب لهم اطرابات نفسيه ؟
> بالتأكيد عملية الدمج ما تمت الا بعد دراسات نفسية كثيرة وايجابياتها كثيرة للطلاب 
> فلو عزلناهم لظلوا ضمن محيطهم دون الاندماج 
> ...



اعتذر وبشدة عن تأخري عن الرد 

لكن انتي تعرفين الظروف
ألف شكر للاستضافة الجميلة

----------


## فرح

نــــــــــورااره حبيبتي 
اشكرك من القلب على تقبلك الدعـــــــــوووه
وعلى اجاباااتك الرااائعه 
يعطيك العااافيه ،،واسعدنا بتواااجدك الغاالي 
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه
_ملاحظه.._
اخووي قــمي اعتذر منك اخي الكريم واسئلتك ستوجه الى العضو الابعد نوااره 
شاكرين حظووورك الطيب

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 


مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..


ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..


ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة المشرف  الممـــــــــيز
الذي له كل الاحترااام والتقديــــــر 
والدي الغاااالي 
*((ابوطـــــــارق))* 


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..


انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 


نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 


نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<



كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،



اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...



نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!


انت اخي /انتِ اختي 


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟


الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟


اتمنى احبتي ..


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


اعزاائــي ..


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار




تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اشكرك ابنتي* 

*فرح* 

*على هذه الاستضافة الرائعة بالرغم من اني لم اكن اتوقعها  * 

*ولكن لي الشرف ان اكون من ضمن من تستضيفينهم في هذه اللقائات المفيدة* 
*توكلنا على الله* 

ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا .. 

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض  

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي  

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*" 

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني .. 

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر 

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم << 


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري  

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد 

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد 

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،، 

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم  

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم  

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،، 


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...

في البداية كانت نظرتهم لي فوقية على اساس اني معاق انما بعد ان ابتدأت اللعب معهم وكنت احاول ان اشاركهم اللعب بالرغم من اعاقتي وجدت منهم من كان عونا لي ويساعدني ويحاول ان يتمهل في اللعب حتى لا يؤذيني ومنهم من حاول ان يسرع في اللعب لكي يحرجني ويزيد من احراجي انما ومع مرور الايام كان لي اصدقاء من بينهم يتفهمون الاعاقة التي اشكوا منها واصبحنا اصدقاء نلتقي ونلعب سويا وهم الان من اعز الاصدقاء 


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها  

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون  

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى 

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم  

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ 

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني  

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي  

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير  

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده  

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم  

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ) 

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي .. 

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

سؤال نحتار بالاجابة عليه لان الانسان لا يستطيع ان يقدر مدى الحساسية التي يتمتع بها المعاق وتجربة لم نمر بها انما رأينا من يعاني من الاعاقة كيف يتصرف عندما يتعرض للمضايقة وكيف يتصرف عندما يتعرض للتكريم والاحترام 




هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن  

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟! 

انت اخي /انتِ اختي  

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ... 

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟
*بصراحة* 

اسئل الله ان لا ادخل في هذه التجربة 

 

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم .. 

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

انا شخصيا  انظر لهم بأنهم جزء من المجتمع ابتلاهم الله في هذه الاعاقة واحاول بقدر المستطاع ان اخدمهم واكون لهم سند 

((احترمهم)) ((احبهم))((اساعدهم))

((واتفهمهم )) 

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

*بالطبع لا ثم لا ثم لا* 

3/ برايك الشخصي .. 

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.
 

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟



اعتقد انه يختلف الجواب من بلد الى آخر 

سأتكلم عن لبنان وعن مجتمعنا المحيط بنا 

عندنا في لبنان وبالتحديد الطائفة الشيعية  يوجد مؤسسات خيرية تهتم بالمعاقين الصم والبكم  و الكفيف 

وتقدم له كل الامكانيات المتاحة من التعليم والايواء حتى يصل الى مستوى علمي محدد وبعدها يتم فرز المتفوقين الى متابعة التعليم   والباقي يتعلمون مهن  تتماشى مع الاعاقة 

هذا من ناحية التعليم اما بالنسبة للوظيفة  لم يتم توظيف المعاقين في الدوائر الرسمية بشكل كامل  انما يوجد قانون يحدد نسبة معينة في وظائف معينة للمعاقين  لانه بعض الوظائف يحتاج الى معدات خاصة بالمعاقين انما يوجد اهتمام من قبل المؤسسات الخيرية لملاحقة هذا الموضوع والمؤسسات تقوم بتوظيف  بعضهم 

اما من ناحية الزواج  

نسبة كبيرة من المعاقين متزوجون ويعيشون حياة اسرية  ممتازة لان الزيجات تتم بين الشباب المؤمن وفتيات مؤمنات 


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى.. 

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ، 

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه 

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

بعد ان وصلت الى هذا العمر وكأنسان عندي  تجربة بالحياة 

*نعم وبدون تردد*


 

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟



المعاق الحقيقي هو من ينظر للناس نظرة  فوقية ويعتبر نفسه انه هو الذي يفهم ويعامل الاخرين كأنهم دون مستواه  

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

نعم جلست مع معاقين وتعاملت معهم شعوري لم يختلف ابدا  لانه انسان مثلي احترمه واحترم اعاقته واعامله كما هو يريد وليس كما انا اريد  

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك .. 

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق  

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

نقول  لاسمح الله انما الاعاقة لا يمكن ان تبعد بيننا انما ستقربني منه اكثر لانه سيكون بحاجة لي اذا كنت ((صديق وفي)) والا فانا ليس  صديق

ولا ينطبق هذا السؤال على الصديق الوفي   

اتمنى احبتي .. 

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله .. 

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


*اتمنى ان اكون  قد  فهمت الاسئلة وجاوبت عليهم واذا كان هناك التباس في اجوبتي ارجوكي ابنتي اعيدي  الصياغة وانا  جاهز للمتابعة*
*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والدي الغالي ابو طـــــارق
بجد انا من سعدت بتواااجدك ،،وتلبيتك دعــــــــوووتي 
واجاباااتك جدا رااائعه من رجل حكيم 
لك مني كل الشكر والاحترااام 
ابنتك ،، فــــــرح

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي سؤالين 
> ونشاء الله 
> مايزعجوكم ولا 
> ياخذو من وقتكم
> كثير 1_هل تعتقدين
> ان للاهل دور في تقدم 
> المعاق في مسيرة حياته
> الشاقه 2_ ما هو دور الاهل
> ...



والدي ابو طـــارق،،
اتمنى تشريفك هـــــــــووون واجااابتك الرااائعه 
ورحم الله والديك ..
ملاحظه..كانت هذه الاسئله الى الاخ قمي 
موجهه الى الاخت نوراة الدنيا ولكنها لم توفق بالاجابه عليها 
لتعم الفائده للجميع 
موفقيييين جميعا

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤالين 
وان شاء الله 
مايزعجوكم ولا 
ياخذو من وقتكم
كثير 

ان شاء الله ساجاوب على اسئلتك بقدر استطاعتي ومعرفتي ومعلوماتي المتواضعة 

ولي رجاء منك  ابني ان تنتبه لكلمة مهمة وهي كلمة 

*لقد صححتها هنا راجع مشاركتك* 

*ان شاء الله (( الصحيحة ))* 

انشاء الله ((خطأ)) 
 
1_هل تعتقد
ان للاهل دور في تقدم 
المعاق في مسيرة حياته
الشاقه 
************
*بألتأكيد ان الاهل لهم الدور الاساسي في مسيرة المعاق ومن خلال تدخلهم المباشر في التوجيه للافضل والمعاملة التي تحتاج الى دراية وصبر بالتعامل مع المعاق الذي له متطلبات تختلف عن طلبات الانسان العادي وهنا دور الاهل يكون هو المؤشر الى الهدف الذي سيوجه به المعاق وتلبية رغباته وتنمية افكاره ولا ننسى ان المعاق تكون لديه قدرات فكرية اكبر مما لدينا والسبب  هو حصر تفكيرة بما يستطيع ان يقوم به ولهذا نجد ان المعاق ينجز اعماله بتقنية  عالية*  


2_ ما هو دور الاهل
في جعل المعاق ميأقلم 
ومتعايش مع مع ما به 
من الالم والحزن 
بسبب هذه
الاعاقه 

***********
*باعتقادي ان المعاق هو انسان عادي لاينقصه اي شيئ سوى انه فقد احد الحواس او كانت عنده اعاقة في حركته* 

*والاهل دورهم هنا  هو المساعدة في تنمية القدرات التي يتحلى بها المعاق وجعله مؤثر في محيطه من خلال تقديمه للمجتمع على انه انسان متعلم  ومنتج وعنده افكار وقدرات يستطيع ان يحقق بها انجازات كبيرة حتى لو كانت صغيرة وعلى الاهل ان يفتخروا بما  ينجزه لان  التشجيع من قبل الاهل اولا والمجتمع ثانيا هو حافز كبير يكون الداعم الاساسي لكي يفجر هذا المعاق ما في جعبته من افكار ان كانت عملية او فنية او فكرية*


*وهنا نجد الجواب ايضا لما يعانيه المعاق من حزن وألم للوضع الذي هو به اذا وجد المحيطون به يهتمون بما يقوم به من اعمال ينسى انه معاق ويتأقلم من محيطه الذي  يتعامل معه على انه جزء من المجتمع ومنتج ومفيد للاخرين وتزداد سعادته  عندما يجد نفسه قد قدم للمجتمع من الاعمال التي  يعجز عنها الكثير من الناس* 



*ارجوا ان يكون جوابي كافي* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسعد مساءك والدي الغالي ابو طـــارق
اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكون خفيفه عليك  :embarrest: 
1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
2) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
اذاكنت ماتعرف هالغه وبالصدفه شفت اعلان ان فيه دوووره " كيف تتعلم لغة الاشاره""
هل ستلتحق بها وحتى لوكان المبلغ مبالغ فيه ..؟
3) هل صحيح ان الشعب العربي لازلنا نجهل حقيقة المعاااق.؟
4) هل استفدت شيئنا من خلال تعاملك مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
هنا اكتفي بهذه الاسئله واكييد :embarrest: له عـــووده مره آخرى انشاء الله 
تقبلي تحياتــي واحترامي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  العزيزة * 

*فرح* 

*ساحاول ان اجيب على اسئلتك اليوم  مساء* 

*واذا لم استطيع  اكيد غدا ستجدي  اجوبتي موجودة في صفحتك* 

*اشكرك  على الثقة التي  منحتيني اياها* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> وان شاء الله



كل الشكر لك ايها الاب العزيز ابو طارق 
الاجابه حتما كافيه و وافيه بالنسبة لي 
في الحقيقه لا يسعني إلى ان اشكركم
واشكر سعة صدركم لامثالي

ملاحظه :::
اشكر لك هذه الملاحظه الجميله ولكن
 انا اكتب انشاء الله وبعض الكلمات 
الاخرى بلهجه عاميه فقط دون شعور

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وخيراته*  

********** 

*يسعد مساءك والدي الغالي ابو طـــارق* 


*ومسائك وصباحك وكل اوقاتك ابنتي*  


********** 

*اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكون خفيفه عليك*  


*اسئلتكم جميعكم مثل العسل على قلبي وارجوا ان تتقبلوها كما هي ولو ان فيها في بعض الاحيان اختلاف في النظرة لاختلاف العادات والتقاليد و الجغرافيا بين مجتمعي ومجتمعكم*  


************ 


*1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،* 

*او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟* 


*ابنتي سيكون جوابي حسب قناعتي وتفكيري وفهمي للحياة بعد هذا العمر ((60 )) سنة*  


*اولا :: كلام الناس له الاهمية اذا كان في موقعه السليم بالانتقاد البناء اما اذا كان فقط لاثارة وجهة نظر تختلف عن وجهة نظري احترمها ولا اتقيد بها ولا تهمني اما اذا كانت ايضا مجرد نقل كلام بدون اي مضمون فهو مرفوض رفضا باتا*  


*ثانيا :: لانترك كلام الناس جانبا بل نعرف ماذا يراد من هذا الحديث اذا كان لصالحنا نعمل به حتى لو كان كلام قاسي لان من وجه هذا الكلام هو انسان يريد مصلحتي ولهذا ينتقدني بكلام قاسي ويعطيني الحل ويوجهني للطريق السليم واذا كان كلام للانتقاد فقط وكلام لا يقدم ولا يأخر فيجب تركه جانبا ولا اهتم به ابدا ((طبعا اذا لم يتعرض لي باتهامات باطلة عندها سا جد نفسي مجبر على الرد واظهار الحق والدفاع عن نفسي ))* 


*************** 


*2) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟* 


*للاسف لا :::: انما تعلمت منك القليل المفيد*  


***************** 

*اذاكنت ماتعرف هالغه وبالصدفه شفت اعلان ان فيه دوووره " كيف تتعلم لغة الاشاره""* 

*هل ستلتحق بها وحتى لوكان المبلغ مبالغ فيه ..؟* 


*في الحقيقة لا احتاج اليها وسوف لن اتردد لو كانت قريبة من منزلي وتتوافق مع اوقات فراغي انما ان ادفع فلوس لكي اتعلمها لو قلت لكي نعم ((اكون كذاب))*  


************ 

*3) هل صحيح ان الشعب العربي لازلنا نجهل حقيقة المعاااق.؟* 


*نعم يوجد نسبة كبيرة من المجتمع العربي تجهل حقيقة المعاق ولا تعامله على انه انسان فقد شيئ من حواسه ويجب علينا ان نعوضه عنها بطريقة لبقة بالتعامل معه وهذا يحتاج الى تنظيم ندوات ومحاضرات واظهار بعض الامكانيات التي يتمتع بها المعاق لتظهر للمجتمع حتى يكون فكرة واضحة عن هذه الفئة من المجتمع*  


************ 

*4) هل استفدت شيئنا من خلال تعاملك مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟* 


*نعم لقد استفدت من خلال تعاملي مع بعض المعاقين من ان الانسان حتى لو كان معاق فهو كائن بشري عنده احاسيس ومشاعر وعنده من كرامته يحافظ عليها بكل قواه وله قدرة على التحمل*  




*من خلال تعاملي مع احد المعاقين ((اصم ابكم)) اجد انه لا تفارق الابتسامة فمه*

----------


## ابو طارق

> كل الشكر لك ايها الاب العزيز ابو طارق 
> الاجابه حتما كافيه و وافيه بالنسبة لي 
> في الحقيقه لا يسعني إلى ان اشكركم
> واشكر سعة صدركم لامثالي
> 
> ملاحظه :::
> اشكر لك هذه الملاحظه الجميله ولكن
> انا اكتب انشاء الله وبعض الكلمات 
> الاخرى بلهجه عاميه فقط دون شعور



 
 
ولك الشكر  ابني ايضا 

على تقبل ملاحظتي  بروح رياضية

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والدي الغااالي ..
اقدم بين يديك هذه الاسئله ونتمنى الفائده للجميع .
1)هل من الصعب تقّبل الشخص المعاق كزوج ؟ولو انه يوجد به كل ماتتمناه الفتاه من مواصفات شريك حياتها ؟؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
3)لنفترض بان صديق لك مقرب جدا اتى لك وطلب منك النصيحه او رايك الشخصي 
وانه متقدم لابنته شاب متدين وحس الاخلاق لكنه من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه .وقتها ماذا ستكون اجابتك ..؟
4)هل صادفت مره طفل/ه من اطفال التوحد ؟وكيف كانت معاملتك لهم ؟
وااالدي الغااالي ابو طـــارق 
اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي خفيفه 
تمنياااتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

والدي الغااالي ..

*ابنتي الاغلى* 
اقدم بين يديك هذه الاسئله ونتمنى الفائده للجميع .
وانا اتقبلها وساجاوب بقدر استطاعتي 
1)هل من الصعب تقّبل الشخص المعاق كزوج ؟ولو انه يوجد به كل ماتتمناه الفتاه من مواصفات شريك حياتها ؟؟

*اعتقد انه ليس من الصعب ذلك عند بعض الناس وانا اعرف زيجات قد تمت بين معوقين من الجنسين  مع اشخاص معافين ايضا من الجنسين  وهذا يعتمد على كل انسان حسب تفكيره وحساباته للمستقبل ونفسيته* 
*وحتى اكون منصف بجوابي ان اكثر الزيجات تتم بين المؤمنين اي الناس الملتزمين دينيا* 
*لانه اصبح الكثير من المعاقين يتحلون بالصفات التي تتمناها البنات من اخلاق ودين وورع ويعود ذلك الى المؤسسات التي قد تخرجوا منها لان المؤسسات تهتم بالاخلاق والدين والتربية الاسرية المحترمة* 
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟

*لكي لانعمم التهمة  يوجد نسبة كبيرة  في المجتمع تعتبر ان الاصم او الكفيف هو انسان لديه نقص وهو لايصلح للحياة الاجتماعية لذلك نجد ان الكثير يتجنب الخوض معهم في مجال الابداع والفن بالرغم من انهم يتميزون بالحرفية والاتقان في عملهم* 

3)لنفترض بان صديق لك مقرب جدا اتى لك وطلب منك النصيحه او رايك الشخصي 
وانه متقدم لابنته شاب متدين وحس الاخلاق لكنه من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه .وقتها ماذا ستكون اجابتك ..؟

*سيكون جوابي اترك الامر لابنتك وعليك ان توجهها الى الطريق السليم وتبرز لها الحسنات والسيئات من هذه الزيجة  ولا يجب علينا ان نكون غافلين عن ان بعض الصعوبات قد تواجه الذي او التي يقترنون من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة* 


*وهنا اود ان اشير الى ان الزواج من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة هو تضحية لا يقدم عليها الكثيرون ولا اريد ان ادخل في تفاصيل لانه يتوجب عليهم ممارسة اشياء يجهلوها وسيواجهون صعوبات في التعامل مع بعض وهذه اشياء لا يستطيع اي انسان ان يكتشفها الا من خلال المعاشرة وتأخد وقت لاستيعابها*  
4)هل صادفت مره طفل/ه من اطفال التوحد ؟وكيف كانت معاملتك لهم ؟

*للاسف  لا لم اقابل اي طفل من اطفال التوحد* 
وااالدي الغااالي ابو طـــارق 
اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي خفيفه 

تمنياااتي لك بالتوفيق
*اتمنى ان تكون اجاباتي مرضية* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية  


فروحه  


على الموضوع المميز  


..


والدي  

موفق  الى كل خير با رب  

فا كلماتك  رائعة  سعيده  ان  اقراء  اجاباتك واعتبرها دروس  
وخبرات  من اب  مثلك  

دمت بود وسعاده

----------


## فرح

> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> 
> فروحه 
> 
> 
> على الموضوع المميز 
> 
> 
> ...



 حبيبتي ســــــــويت
مشكوووره يالغلا ع حظووورك الرااائع 
لكني تمنيت ان تكوون لكِ بصمه ولو بسؤااال 
حتى تعم الفائده ع الجميع 
ان شاء الله في القائات القادمه بمشيئة لله تعالى 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بخييييييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والدي الغااالي..ابو طـــــارق
اقف لك وكلي خجل ع تلبيتك دعــــــوووتي 
وبجد اجوووبتك كانت راااائعه جدا جدا 
من انسااان حكيم وعقليه رااائعه 
وبجد تمنيت فيه تجاوووب من الاعضاء بطرح اسئله 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
ربي يحفظك ويعطيك العااافيه 
حصنتك بحصن الله المنيع وسورة يس 
وبعناية اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
يعطيك العااافيه ..
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين.. 
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة المشرف الممـــــــــيز
والشاااعر مرهف الاحساااس 
((ضـــــيــاء)) 
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي  
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار




تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*وعليكم  السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل خيراته* 

والدي الغااالي..ابو طـــــارق
*ابنتي العزيزة :::   فرح* 
اقف لك وكلي خجل ع تلبيتك دعــــــوووتي 
وبجد اجوووبتك كانت راااائعه جدا جدا 
من انسااان حكيم وعقليه رااائعه 
وبجد تمنيت فيه تجاوووب من الاعضاء بطرح اسئله 

*ابنتي بالعكس انا افتخر واعتز بأني قد قدمت بعض الكلمات وعبرت فيها عن مشاعري اتجاه فئة  مجهولة من المجتمع واشكرك على تصديكي لهذه الفكرة وتنفيذها واعتقد ان الجهد الذي تقومي به هو قربة لله تعالي سيكون في ميزان حسناتك* 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
ربي يحفظك ويعطيك العااافيه 
*ويحميكي ويحفظك ويسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة* 
حصنتك بحصن الله المنيع وسورة يس

وبعناية اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
يعطيك العااافيه ..

دمت برعاية لله وحفظه
*الله يخليكي ويسلمك* 

*مع  كامل تقديري واحترامي ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق *

----------


## فرح

اخووووي ضـــــــــيــاء 
وينك فييييييييييييييه
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
*جــــــــــااااري الانتظاااار..؟*

----------


## ضياء

*ضياء ،*
*هذا اللاشيء ،،،*
*الذي ابقى هذه الصفحة ، تتوقف ،،،*
*تبا ، لجرآته تلك ،،،*
*أعتذاري العميق لك ، ولقلوبكم الرائعة ،،،*
*وأراني في جنبةِ بعيدة من إستحقاق هذا الشرف وهذا الوسام ،،،*
*أبدأ ،*
*مستأذنا منكم ومن جمال اراوحكم ، ودعواتكم تسدد عثراتي ،،،*
*لا يفوتني ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل ، للاخت فرح ،،،*
*لهذا الطرح المتألق واثقل الله ميزان اعمالكِ ،،،*
*واهنئ من حظي بفرصة المشاركة هُنا ،،،*
*ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟*

*إن الصبر والقناعة بذلك ، امرٌ في غاية القداسة والايمان ، وتوفيق كبير ،* 
*وملكة في منتهى الصفاء والرضا بحكمة الله تعالى ، لربما سأدعوا الله تعالى ان يوفقني لأن امتلك شيء من تلك ،،،*
*2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟*

*هو إمتحان إلهي ، ومظهر من مظاهر إرادة الله تعالى ،*
*ولاشك بأن الله تعالى هو أعلم بتصريف شؤون خلقه ،،،*
*وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟*

*المجتمع بحاجة لثقافة التعامل مع هذه الشريحة ، وبما انها ثقافة فيلزم ان نسعى لنكون ملمين بالعوامل النفسية للمصابين بمختلف الاعاقات ، ونفهم فلسفة ذلك الامر ،،،*

*هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.*
*الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟*

*لا زال يحتاج لعناية اكثر ، واهتمام اكبر ،،،*
*4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،*
*وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه*
*دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟*

*لن أكون مثاليا ،*
*ولكل حاثٍ حديث ،،،*

*من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟*

*برأيي من يفتقد للمعايير الانسانية ،*
*وحين اقول إنسانية ، حتى تكون الدائرة متسعة حتى لغير المسلمين ،،،*
*هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟*

*يكفي ان أراه من بعيد ، يكابد ضراوة شيء ، ويجد صعوبة في الحصول على شيء ،،،*
*ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟*
*أتوجه لله تعالى ان يبعد عنكم واحبابكم كل سوء ،،،*
*اسألُ الله تعالى ، ان لا اخذلهُ في شدته ،وان اكون اهلا لرفقته في الخير والضر ،،،*

*ضياء ،*
*بخدمتكم انى شئتم ،،،*

----------


## فرح

> *ضياء ،*
> 
> *هذا اللاشيء ،،،*
> *الذي ابقى هذه الصفحة ، تتوقف ،،،*
> *تبا ، لجرآته تلك ،،،*
> *أعتذاري العميق لك ، ولقلوبكم الرائعة ،،،*
> *ابد خيي ماكوو دااعي للاعتذااار* 
> *وأراني في جنبةِ بعيدة من إستحقاق هذا الشرف وهذا الوسام ،،،*
> *بجد شرف لنا تقبلك الدعووووه وهذا وسااام نعتز به*  
> ...



خيي ضـــيـــاء...
اسعدنا توااااجدك الغاالي 
وردوووك راااائعه جدا ،،
يعطيك العااافيه ،،
لي عــــــــــوووده ان شاء الله 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسعد ايامك خيي بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين 
اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها ماتعبك   :embarrest: 
1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
2) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
3) هل صحيح ان الشعب العربي لازلنا نجهل حقيقة المعاااق.؟
4) هل من الصعب ع الشاب/ه تقبل المعاق كزوج ولماذا؟لو سمحت خيي بالتفصيل ؟
5) وانت جالس في مكان عام وطلب منك اب ان تبقى مع ابنه تقريبا ساعه والابن لايتكلم ..الولد يتحدث معك بالاشاره وانت موفاهم عليه 
هل ستتركه وتاخذ لك جريده وتضيع الوقت لين يجي والده ام ستحاول معه حتى تفهم عليه ؟وقتها شعورك كيف يكون وهل لديك سعة صدر للتحمل .؟

هنا اكتفي بهذه الاسئله واكييد لي عوده ان شاء الله 
  :wacko:  :rolleyes:  :embarrest:  
اتمنى لك اجمل الاوقات معنا في هذا القاء  :embarrest: ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم  أخونا المشرف ضياء 

لدي سؤال واحد

دائما ما نرى المعاق ( مع التحفظ الشديد على لفظة معاق) وحيدا  دون صداقات 

فهل العيب من الاصحاء ؟ أم ان المعاق هو من يفرض على نفسه طوق يجعله بعيدا عن غيره ؟

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ضياء

*فرح ،،،*

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*اهلا بكِ ،،،*


*1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،*
*او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟*

*كما لكلام الناس وجه إيجابي دور محفز ، في تقدمنّا ، والاتجاه ناحية الابداع ، يكون للكلام السلبي تأثير ، ولكن الاهم ان ننظر وبشكل دقيق في الكلام ، ونجري عليه الفحوصات لنتأكد من مصداقيته ، نترك كلام الناس ، الذي لا يهدف لشيء ، سوى كسر المجاديف ، والتراجع ، واما ما هو مفيد ، بالعكس نأخذ به ، لنتقدم اكثر ،،،*

*هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟*

*لا ،،،*


*صراحة ليس لدي إطلاع وافي ، عن كيفية إهتمام بقية البلدان العربية بمثل هذا الامر ،*
*ولكنّا هُنا ، لازلنا نحتاج للكثير ، وأقل ذلك ، ان لا يبقى احد ، يعتبر هذه الفئة مُصابة بالجنون ، وما إلى ذاك من تعابير ،،،*

* هل من الصعب ع الشاب/ه تقبل المعاق كزوج ولماذا؟لو سمحت خيي بالتفصيل ؟*

*هي قدرة نفسية ،* 
*يعني ،*
*ما مدى استعدادي النفسي لتقبّل هكذا امر ؟*
*لابد ان أكون مُلم بالبعد الاجتماعي ، والواجبات الاجتماعية التي ستكون على عاتقي ،،،*
*لا اقول صعوبة ، ربما لدى البعض ان هكذا امر لايوجد عليه حتى نقاش ،،،*

*وقتها شعورك كيف يكون وهل لديك سعة صدر للتحمل .؟*

*المتطلب الانساني هنا ،*
*يقول : بأن اتحمل ما يجري ،* 
*ومن حُسن الخُلق ان امسك جريدة ، وهو بجانبي ،*
*لربما سأسعى لأن اتأقلم معهُ بشكل مؤقت ،* 
*والاهم ان أتسبب لهُ في خدش مشاعره ،،،*


*يخدمتكِ دائما ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*نوارة الدنيا ،،،*

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*اهلا بكِ ،،،*


*دائما ما نرى المعاق ( مع التحفظ الشديد على لفظة معاق) وحيدا دون صداقات* 

*فهل العيب من الاصحاء ؟ أم ان المعاق هو من يفرض على نفسه طوق يجعله بعيدا عن غيره ؟*

*الجواب يحتمل الوجهين /*

*تارة يكون منهُ هو ، ولوضعهُ النفسي ، وعدم تألقمهُ مع الوضع ، كل تلك عوامل تساهم ان تأخذ بيده او ان يبقى متوقفا ، دون اي خطوة للامام ، التسليم الالهي ، لهُ دور مميز ، في خلق اجواء رائعة ،،،*

*واخرى ونتيجة لتقصيرنا ، نرفض تكوين علاقة صداقة معه ،،،*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد مساءك بالخير والسعاده
سؤالي الاخييييييييير وطبعا ع السريع ايضا :wacko:  :embarrest: 
1)برايك الشخصي هل الاهل لهم دور في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
وبجد كنا نتمنى ان القاء يطول معك حتى نستفيد اكثر  :embarrest: 
نتمنى ان تعاود الزياره بهذا القسم خيي تنورنا بافكارك الرااائعه 
موفق للخير ان شاء الله

----------


## ضياء

> برايك الشخصي هل الاهل لهم دور في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟



قطعا يا اخية ،
فمن الاهل قد تبدو الانطلاقة اكثر تحليق ، 
وقد تبدو اكثر فشلا ،
حين يمتلك الاهل ثقافة جيدة ، وثقافة التحفيز الذاتي ،
سيكون ذلك ، مؤشر رائع ، في حياة سعيدة ،،،
واتصور سيكون الاهل رافد مميز جدا ، لما سيجري او قد يجري من الناس ،،،





> وبجد كنا نتمنى ان القاء يطول معك حتى نستفيد اكثر



بالعكس كثيرا ،
فأنا سعيد للغاية بمثل هذه البوادر ،
وأتقدم لكم جميعا ، بأن تواصلوا ما بدأتم ،
وعين الله ترعاكم ،،،

تشرفتُ كثيرا كوني هُنا ،،،

----------


## فرح

> قطعا يا اخية ،
> فمن الاهل قد تبدو الانطلاقة اكثر تحليق ، 
> وقد تبدو اكثر فشلا ،
> حين يمتلك الاهل ثقافة جيدة ، وثقافة التحفيز الذاتي ،
> سيكون ذلك ، مؤشر رائع ، في حياة سعيدة ،،،
> واتصور سيكون الاهل رافد مميز جدا ، لما سيجري او قد يجري من الناس ،،،
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 مشكووور اخوووي _ضـــــيـــاء_
ع تلبيتك الدعـــــــــوووه 
وبجد انا من تشرف متصفحي بتواااجدك 
وهطووول احرفك الذهبيه ،،
وكانت اجااابتك رااائعه وحكيمه 
يسعدنا دااائما ان تكوون بالقرب من هــنــا 
يعطيك العااافيه 
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق والسعاااده

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة الاخت الغاليييه 
*(صدفة البحر)*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار





تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يُشرفني الحضور*
*حبيبتي فرح*
*ولكني غداً بإذن الله*
*سأعود ..*
*حالياً وقتي لايسعفني*
*انتظرووني ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار احلى صدفه

----------


## صدفة البحر

*رغم منظري المؤلم*
*أنا*
*لـــــــــــــــستُ معاق*


*لستُ معاقاً*



*واجهتُ الصعاب ,,*




*تحديتُ الآلام*



*لاتفرقوا بيني وبين الأصحااء*




*أجعلوني في قائمتكم السليمة*





*قدروا أمكانيآتي* 

*عيشوا معي دون أن تنظرووا*

*إلى إعاقتي ,, عجزي*




*آمـــــــــــــــــاهـ .. ماذنبي ؟؟*





*لا أستطيع القيام بأي مجهود*





*آمـــــــــــــــــــــاهـ .. ماذنبي ؟؟*




*عشتُ طفولتي محروماً*

*وهآ أنذا أُكمل مشواري*





*لأُصبح رجلاً ..*

*يُعيقه عجزهـ عن*





*نيل*




*الســـــــــــــــــعآدهـ*

----------


## صدفة البحر

> *لي الفخر بأن أقف على هذه الصفحهـ*
> 
> *وأنقش بصمتي المتواضعهـ عليهااا,,* 
> 
> 
> *ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟*
> *سأرضى بقدري ,, وأحمد ربي ,, سأُحاول تحمل نظرآت النآس القاتلهـ ,,* 
> 
> 
> ...



*عزيزتي فرح*
*كم كآن لأسئلتكِ طعم رائع*
*جعلتي ذُكريآتي تعيدُ نفسهاااا*
*وتُعيد البسمة إلى شفاتي ..*
*شاكرة لكِ حُسن الاستضاافة*
*واتمنى أن تكون أجوبتي غاية في الصرآحة*
*لكِ مني كل الود*

----------


## فرح

> *عزيزتي فرح*
> 
> *كم كآن لأسئلتكِ طعم رائع*
> *جعلتي ذُكريآتي تعيدُ نفسهاااا*
> *وتُعيد البسمة إلى شفاتي ..*
> *شاكرة لكِ حُسن الاستضاافة*
> *واتمنى أن تكون أجوبتي غاية في الصرآحة*
> *لكِ مني كل الود*



 حبيبتي _صـــــــــدووووفه_ 
كل الشكر نابع من القلب الى اخت غااااليه 
بدوون مجاااامله اجااابااات رااائعه وصريييييحه 
احسنتِ ياكل الغلا ،،
انا اسعد بكرم تواااجدك وتلبيتك دعــوووتـــــــــي 
دووووم السعاااده ياااقلبي تنووور حياااتك 
انتظريني حبيبتي فالي عــــــــــوووده ان شاء الله 
الى ان نلتقي كوووني بألف خير وسلامه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهعـــــــــدت من جدييييييد اتمنى ان لااكوون ازعجك غاااليتي ..
من جوااابك اخذت سؤااالي..
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟اريد الاجااابه بالشرح بالتفصيل 
2) كونك عاشرتي هذه الفئه ،،مالذي لمستِ فيهم من خلال تقربكِ منهم غير التعاون 
هل وصلتِ الى درجة الخووف عليهم هل فيهم من اصبحتِ تحملين لهم الموده 
ومالذي اثرفي نفس صـــــــدوووفه  الى انكِ بكيت او فرحتِ من اجلهم ؟؟
الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest: مره آخرى 
واتمنى اني ما اثقل عليكِ حبيبتي 
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## صدفة البحر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
> 
> عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 
> *يؤيؤ ماخلصنا هآع*
> 
> اتمنى ان لااكوون ازعجك غاااليتي ..
> *لا ازعاج ولاشيء*
> من جوااابك اخذت سؤااالي..
> ...



*فروووووووووحــــــــــــــــه*
*بجد اسئلة جوناااااااااااااااان*
*استانست واني اجاوبهاااا*
*لي عودة*

----------


## فرح

احلى صباااح لكِ غاااليتي صـــــــــــدوووفه 
عـــــدتُ لكِ من جديييييييييد..
1)هل تعرفين لغة الاشاره ؟واذا كنتِ تعرفي فهل تعاملتِ بها ؟
2) مارايك الشخصي في دمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه في المدارس ؟
3)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم  للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
4)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
5)هل لازلنا الشعب العربي نجهل حقوق المعاق كمانجهل كيفية التعامل معه ..؟
 الى هنا اكتفي بهذه الاسئله وحتما سيكون  :embarrest:  :embarrest: لي عــــــووووده مره آخرى 
لكِ مني اجما التحايا واعطرها

----------


## صدفة البحر

> احلى صباااح لكِ غاااليتي صـــــــــــدوووفه 
> *ياعيني هع هع*
> 
> عـــــدتُ لكِ من جديييييييييد..
> *عدتُ والعودُ أحمد*
> 1)هل تعرفين لغة الاشاره ؟واذا كنتِ تعرفي فهل تعاملتِ بها ؟
> *تعلمتُ لغة الاشارة ولكنني لم استخدمهااا كلها في التدريس .. كنتُ اعلمهم حروف الهجاء والارقام فقط*
> 2) مارايك الشخصي في دمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه في المدارس ؟
> *رأيي الشخصي.. ياحبذا لو يعيدوا النظر ويجمعهوهم مع بعضهم البعض .. في التدريس ... حتى لايشعرون وكأنهم منبوذين ... أو مختلفين ..*
> ...



*فروووحه*
*زيدي من اسئلتكِ تراني استانس  اذا جاوبتها ..*
*بانتظارك على احر من الجمر*
*تحياتي ..*
*صدووووووووووفه*

----------


## فرح

صـــــــبااااح الخير ع الحلويييييييين
1)هل من الصعب تقّبل الشخص المعاق كزوج ؟ولو انه يوجد به كل ماتتمناه الفتاه من مواصفات شريك حياتها ؟؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
3)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثلاَ اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام 
4)هل صادفت مره طفل/ه من اطفال التوحد ؟وكيف كانت معاملتك لهم ؟
5)هل تقبلين بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصهمثلاَ(صم-شلل )
الى اهنى واكتفي غاااليتي بالقدر من الاسئله 
واتمنى بجد ان ما اكون غثيتك باسئلتي  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  بعد تعرفيني نحاستي بس تقديرا الى ظرووفك والاكان اطلع اسئله كمااااان :toung:  :wink:  هههه امزح حبيبتي 
لكِ مني كل الاحترااام والمحبه والتقدير

----------


## صدفة البحر

> صـــــــبااااح الخير ع الحلويييييييين
> *واحلى صباح منك ياقلبوووو*
> 
> 1)هل من الصعب تقّبل الشخص المعاق كزوج ؟ولو انه يوجد به كل ماتتمناه الفتاه من مواصفات شريك حياتها ؟؟
> *من الصعب على معظم الفتيآت لأنهن يعرفن استطاعتهن في تقبل الأمر .. بعد ذلك .. إما بالنسبة لي ومن رأيي الشخصي .. ليس لدي صعووبة فأنا أحب هذه الفئة ,,* 
> 2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
> *ليست لدي فكرة ,, ولكني أرى الانسان السليم يركز على جميع الاعاقات وليس الصم فقط ..وينسى الجواانب الابداعية في الشخص المعآق ..*
> *وهذا لعدم تقبل وتفهم المجتمع ككل .. بـ ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة* 
> 3)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثلاَ اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام؟
> ...



 *شاكرة لكِ حبيبتي*
*فرووووووووووووووووحهـ ,, حسن الدعوووة ..*
*واتمنى اني كنت ضيفة خفيفة الظل عليكم ..*
*تمنياتي لكم بدواام التوفيق والنجاح ..*

----------


## فرح

> *شاكرة لكِ حبيبتي*
> *فرووووووووووووووووحهـ ,, حسن الدعوووة ..*
> *واتمنى اني كنت ضيفة خفيفة الظل عليكم ..*
> *تمنياتي لكم بدواام التوفيق والنجاح ..*



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي صــــــــدووووفه
وبجد انا من كان لي كل الشرف لقبولكِ دعــــــــوووتي
وكان لقاء ممتع ومفيييييييييد
وبجد كاااانت اجوووبه رااائعه وبمنتهى الصرااااحه 
واكييييييييد ضيفه رااائعه وخفيفة الظل 
ويسعدني ان تكوووني دااائما بالقرب من هـــــــنا 
تمنياتي لك بتحقيق الامنيات والتوفيق 
لكِ مني كل المحبه والتقدير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة المشرفه الممــــــيزه 
*((انــــــــيــن))*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار






تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*فروحه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*وصلتني الدعوة الكريمة منك ِ*  
*وبرغم خوفي من مثل هادي المواضيع فأنا استجيب لك ِ* 
*خوفي يكمن في عدم قدرتي على التعبير*  
*طيب قوليلي قبل لا أبدا الكتابة . . .* 
*فيني أكتب باللغه الدارجه العامية*  
*أو أكتب باللغة الفصحى ويبغالي آخد دروس عند للدموع إحساس لأيام ؟* 
*طيب أنا راح بكرة افضي نفسي وأتفرغ للمشاركة هنا* 
*لكن حبيت أكتب لك ِ وأحييك ِ على هذا الموضوع ياللي كلمة رائع قليلة عليه* 
*بجد فروحه ما اتخيلت .. كنت اتخيل فروحه بس تحط مواضيع طبخ* 
*يعني مثلا ً أكلة ووصفها أو طبخة ومقاديرها*  
*بس لما دخلت على صفحتك ِ هادي ...* 
*والله كل شيء أعجبني وبشدة*  
*أولا ً فحوى الموضوع وهدفه*  
*ثانيا ً جمال التنسيق .. فروحه تكتبي بخط يثير في النفس الإنطباع بالجدية والوقار* 
*كنت دايما ً أقول لناس هنا انو خطكم جميل بس خلاص انا بقولك ِ انتي انو خطك ِ هو*  
*الأجمل اللي شفنوا لدحين* 
*وكمان تنسيق الخط وأسلوب الكتابة ومعاني الكلمات اللي بتكتبيها* 
*كل هادي الأشياء إجتمعت لينتج مثل هذا الموضوع الروعه* 
*طيب انا راح اكون ملتزمة بالأسئلة وكمان بالشروط اللي قرأتها* 
*وأنا ليا وحده صحبتي تعاني نوع من هذه الإعاقات* 
*وهي بالتحديد مشاكل في الكلام " تـأتـأة "* 
*فيني أكتب عنها ؟ أو ألتزم بالأسئلة فقط*  
*طيب أنا ليا رجعة بعد ما أشوف تعقيبك ِ* 
*وأكرر شكري للدعوة وتهنئتي ليكي على هذا الموضوع المتميز* 
*وأنا ما اقدر أتنصل من شخصيتي في عالم المسابقات*  
*وحقولك ِ انو تم ّ تقييم الموضوع الجميل وصاحبة الموضوع الأجمل* 
*إلى الملتقى بالغد* 
*أختك ِ أنين*

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *فروحه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *وصلتني الدعوة الكريمة منك ِ*  
> *وبرغم خوفي من مثل هادي المواضيع فأنا استجيب لك ِ* 
> *خوفي يكمن في عدم قدرتي على التعبير* 
> *ليش حبيبتي انــــــووونه بالعكس يالغلا الموضوع جدا عاادي* 
> *كله سوال وجوااب وهذا كله من حياتنا والمجتمع*  
> *طيب قوليلي قبل لا أبدا الكتابة . . .* 
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي انـــــــــووونه
وانا في انتظااارك يالغلا 
منووره غااليتي 
موفقه

----------


## ابن مضر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وعلى اهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 
رسالة موجهة إلى القراء بلسان ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة{{المعـــــاقيـــــن}}يناشدون بها المجتمع من حولهم 
...رسالة عنوانها...
<<كيف نتعامل مع هؤلاء....>>
وقد قيل ¤¤الصحة تاج على رؤوس الأصحاء¤¤ 
ولا شك أنك تعرف معنى العبارة تماما..
فأنت شخص أنعم الله عليك بنعم كثيرة ومنها{نعمة الحركة وحسن المشي} وكذلك نعمة{السمع والنطق} 
وأن مثل هذه النعم حرم منها كثيرون.فهم عاجزون عن فعل بعض ما تفعله أنت وغيرك...
ولو وجهت إليك سؤالا وأردت منك الإجابة عليه بكل صراحة..
فهل لديك الشجاعة لتجاوب عليه بكل صراحة؟؟
أتمنى أن تكون إجابتك((موافــــق))
سؤال في عدة أسئلة... 
لو قدر لك الله أن يزاملك أحد مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص من ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة أيا كانت نوع إعاقته
ماذا سيكون موقفك تجاهه..؟
١_تقبله وتشكر الله على نعمته؟
٢_يكون لديك بعض التردد تجاهه؟
٣_أتسخر منه عندما يقول لك أريد أن أكون صديقا لك ؟
٤_تجعله عرضة للسخرية منك ومن غيرك ممن هم في مثل حالتك
٥_إذا طلب منك مساعدة هل تلبيها له أم تتخلى عنه؟
تساؤلات كثيرة يطرحها كثير من في مثل هؤلاء الناس يسائلون بها المجتمع ليروا ردود إخوانهم عليها و معرفة شعورهم تجاه هذه الفئة من المجتمع..
أخي /أختي ...
هل مرت بك مثل هذه الحالات؟هل عاشرت أحدا مثل هؤلاء؟
إذا كانت إجابتك ¤نعم¤
...فماذا يعني لك هذا الشخص؟
...كيف هي طريقة تعاملك معه؟
حسنة..متقبلة..سيئة..متقلبة
وإذا كانت الإجابة..لا..
لماذا لا تحاول أن يكون لك علاقة مثل هذه العلاقات؟
فهم بشر حرمتهم الأقدار نعمة من النعم بظروف لم يكن لهم يد بها ولكن مشيئة الله وحكمته قضت لهم ذلك... 
ولكن عوضهم سبحانه نعما أخرى فهم على صعوبة حالتهم إلا أنهم يتميزون بطيبة قلب وسعة صدر وحبهم الصادق لمن حولهم...
إذا اشتكيت وجدته الطبيب وإذا استوحشت وجدته الأنيس وإذا أحزنك أمر وجدته أول من يخفف عنك ويواسيك..
جرب فأنت لن تخسر شيئا وستجني ثمارا طيبة وحاول أن تتخيل نفسك يوما تعيش مثلهم وعندها ستدرك معنى ما أتحدث عنه...  



أتمنى أن لا يكون الموضوع مكرر

وأنا في انتظار أرائكم 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## فرح

ابن مضر ،،
طرح جدا جميل وبعد اذنك راااح يتم دمجه مع 
لقائي له معنى ..لانه نفس المضموووون 
يعطيك العااافيه لاحرمنا جديدك 
ننتظر دوووم من المشاااركاااات 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
>  
> *وي وي ! كتيره تلاته ايام والله ... يارب أسألك العون* 
> ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أتمنى أنو ’وفقت في إعطاء الأسئلة حقها* 
*والصراحة انو اضطريت أمسح كلام كتير*  
*عشان ما قبل إدراج الرد ّ لأنه تجاوز الحد المسموح* 
*فروحه .. والله موضوع متميز بجد يخلينا نخاطب ذواتنا ونختبر ذواتنا*  
*لك ِ مني أرق ّ تحية* 


*قال الأعمى :*  
*" لم أكن منذ صغري أخاف شيئا ً خوفي من العمى ، فقد كان العمى في نظري الطامه الكبرى والمصيبة العظمى التي تهون عندها أي مصيبة أخرى ...* 
*ومضت السنين وكبرت .. وضعف بصري .. وأخبرني الأطباء أن إحدى عيني في طريقها للعمى .. وصدقوا فقد عميت لي عين .. ولم تلبث العين الأخرى أن عميت كذلك . . .*  
*فمالذي حدث ؟ ؟*  
*هل مت ّ من الفزع كما كنت دوما ً أتخيل ؟*  
*ببساطة الحياة أستمرت ولم تتوقف ...* 
*وعشت وعشت .. وتعلمت .. أن المصيبة الحقيقية ليست في فقدان البصر ..* 
*بل المصيبة هي في عدم تحمل فقدان البصر "*

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي انــــــــــــووونه 
اصفق لك وبحرااااااااره اجووووبه رااائعه وتشعر بصدقها 
تسلميييين ياااقلبي ويعطيك العااافيه 
هـــــــــنـاتعجز كلمااتي وحروووفي ان افي لك بما يجول في خاطري 
لااملك سواء الدعاء لك بالتوفيق والنجاااح 
واعذريني اخيييييييتي الغاااليه ستستمر الاسئله 
دمتِ بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

يسعد مساءك غاااليتي* انــــــــووونه*
واسمحي لي بتعبك معاااي تحملييييييييييني  :embarrest: 

اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها ماتعبك  :embarrest: 
1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
2) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
3) هل صحيح ان الشعب العربي لازلنا نجهل حقيقة المعاااق.؟
4)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم
 5) كونك عاشرتي هذه الفئه ،،مالذي لمستِ فيهم من خلال تقربكِ منهم غير التعاون ؟
ومالذي اثرفي نفس انـــــــووونه  الى انكِ بكيت او فرحتِ من اجلها ؟؟
6)هل تعرفين لغة الاشاره ؟واذا كنتِ تعرفي فهل تعاملتِ بها ؟
7) مارايك الشخصي في دمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه في المدارس ؟
8)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
9)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
10)هل لازلنا الشعب العربي نجهل حقوق المعاق كمانجهل كيفية التعامل معه ..؟
هــــــــنــااكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئله 
ربما تكووون لي عـــــــووده بأسئله اخرى
اتمنى بجد اني ماغثيتك باسئلتي 
اجمل التحاايا واعطرها

----------


## 7mammah

> يسعد مساءك غاااليتي* انــــــــووونه*
> 
> واسمحي لي بتعبك معاااي تحملييييييييييني 
> 
> *لا ابدا ً فروحه بالعكس اليوم انتي بالذات عيشتيني جوّ مختلف عما كنت أعيشه طوال حياتي بالمنتدى*
> 
> *اليوم تعلمت أقاوم آلالام الإبتعاد عن قسمي المفضل*
> 
> *لا لا بمزح معك ِ أنا جدا ً إستمتعت فقط كنت متضايقه للطريقه التي كنت أكتب بها* 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ولي عودة مع أسئلتك ِ فروحه*

*بعضها أستطيع الإجابة عليها فورا ً*

*لكن فضلت تأجيلها لأجيب على الأسئلة جميعها* 

*فإلى الغد إذن*

*وبإذن الله*

*تعجبني الصورة الرمزية للشيخ المهاجر حفظه الله*

*فقد كنت أشاهد محاضرة له على التلفاز أثناء الإجابة على الأسئلة منذ قليل*

*دمتم في رعاية الله*

----------


## نبراس،،،

السلام عليكم 
السؤال موجه للمشرفه أنين أو المشرفه فرح 
واعتذر على الازعاج سوال واحد
وان شاء الله ما يزعجكم ولا يضيع وقتكم 
قبل كم يوم سمعت احد اصحابي ينقل حلم لاحد
 المكفوفين السؤال كيف يشاهد المكفوف الحلم
وهل الرئيه عنده مثل ما نري نحن
للمشرفه انين اجاباتكم جدا مميزه 
كل الشكر لكم ولاجاباتكم 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم 
> السؤال موجه للمشرفه أنين أو المشرفه فرح 
> واعتذر على الازعاج سوال واحد
> وان شاء الله ما يزعجكم ولا يضيع وقتكم 
> قبل كم يوم سمعت احد اصحابي ينقل حلم لاحد
> المكفوفين السؤال كيف يشاهد المكفوف الحلم
> وهل الرئيه عنده مثل ما نري نحن
> للمشرفه انين اجاباتكم جدا مميزه 
> كل الشكر لكم ولاجاباتكم 
> دمتم لكل خير



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*القمي  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*بالنسبة لسؤالك فحسب معلوماتي أن المكفوف يرى الأشياء في الحلم كما* 

*يراها بوضوح الغير مكفوفين*

*فالمكفوف وإن لم يكن يرى لكنه بواسطة اللمس والتي تكون حاسه قويه لديه*

* يكوِّن من خلالها صور ذهنية للأشياء التي يلمسها وتكون هذه الصور*

* واضحه في مخيلته* 

*قرأت عن إشكالات إذا كان المكفوف يرى الحلم كما يراه الغير مكفوفين*

* أو إذا كان يصيب بالعين* 

*وهذه حدود معلوماتي ولست بمختصة*

*وأترك التعليق لأختي العزيزة فرح فلا شك أن درايتها المعلوماتية أفضل* 

*وأشكرك على الثناء الجميل  وتقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابات جدا رائعة تنبع من فتاة في عمر الزهور
هذا ان دل دل على عقلية واعية ناضجة 
ازدهرت من تربية مثالية 

يعطيش لعافية انونه الحلوه 
وبانتظار اجاباتش الحلوه والي تجمل طابع العظه والعبره

----------


## 7mammah

> اجابات جدا رائعة تنبع من فتاة في عمر الزهور







> هذا ان دل دل على عقلية واعية ناضجة 
> 
> ازدهرت من تربية مثالية 
> 
> 
> يعطيش لعافية انونه الحلوه 
> وبانتظار اجاباتش الحلوه والي تجمل طابع العظه والعبره



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أهلين معلمتي* 


*تسلمي امعلمه الله ايعافيش* 


*والتربية عملية مستمرة لاتتوقف ودائمه بدوام الحياة*


*واني هني بعد من طيبش وعلمش اتربيت*


*الله لا يحرمني منش معلمتي الطيبه*


*ولي عودة بعد قليل مع أسئلة فروحه*


*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> يسعد مساءك غاااليتي* انــــــــووونه*
> 
> واسمحي لي بتعبك معاااي تحملييييييييييني  
> اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها ماتعبك 
> 1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
> او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
> 
> لو اجبتك ِ بأن كلام الناس يجب أن يكون له كل الاهمية في حياتنا لكنت مخطئة 
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أختي الغاليه فرح*

*هذه كانت أجوبتي وأتمنى ان أكون قد ’وفقت وألا اكون قد أطلت أو فهمت أي سؤال* 

*بشكل غير صحيح* 

*ولك ِ مني أرق تحيه* 

*أختك ِ  أنين*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
غااليتي_ انـــــيـن_
بجد سعدنا معكِ في القاء وبصراحه كااااان له معنى رااااائع
وتمنينا لو كان اكثر ..حتى نستفيد من المعلومااات اكثر وتعم الفائده للجميع 
حبيبتي ..يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله المنيييييره التي انااارت متصفحي 
واتمنى ان تكووووني متواااجده  هــــــــــنــــــا دااااااائما 
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يحقق آمالك واحلامك 
بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين 
لكِ مني كل الموووده والاحتراااااام

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..


ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة المشرف الممـــــــــيز 
*(( lucky))*


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<



كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،



اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...



نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!


انت اخي /انتِ اختي 


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟


الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟


اتمنى احبتي ..


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


اعزاائــي ..


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار







تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> غااليتي_ انـــــيـن_
> بجد سعدنا معكِ في القاء وبصراحه كااااان له معنى رااااائع
> وتمنينا لو كان اكثر ..حتى نستفيد من المعلومااات اكثر وتعم الفائده للجميع 
> حبيبتي ..يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله المنيييييره التي انااارت متصفحي 
> واتمنى ان تكووووني متواااجده هــــــــــنــــــا دااااااائما 
> اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يحقق آمالك واحلامك 
> بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين 
> لكِ مني كل الموووده والاحتراااااام



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فرح وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*وه يندامه !  انتهى لقانا بسرعه * 

*ياااه ! لما بديت أتحمس قلتيللي مع السلامه أنين* 

*تصدقي حسيت كأنو زي اللي مسافرة أمس واليوم*

* عشانني اضطريت اترك القسم الثقافي* 

*وبديت أحب الأجواء الجديده* 

*المنتدى فيه عالم آخر وأنا مو حاسة دافنة نفسي بالقسم الثقافي*

*حتى معلمتي لها هنا مواضيع ولا داريه عنها* 

*طيب  أنا حاسه أنو خلاص اتعلقت ابهادا الموضوع*

*وراح اتابعه واشوف اللقاء القادم مع الضيف القادم*

*وكمان لي زيارة لقراءة القصه اللي خبرتيني عنها*

*بس اياكي تكون قصه محزنه عشانني بتأثر بسرعه وبقوه*

* أجمل تحية لك ِ فرح* 

*ويلا دحين انا راحله*

*وراجعه الى هناك .. الى حيث أنتمي*

*إلى عالمي * 

* إلى عالم المسابقات*

----------


## LUCKY

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
> مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين.. 
> ...



اشكركِ اختي فرح على الاستضافه 

بالتوفيق

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *فرح وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> *وه يندامه ! انتهى لقانا بسرعه *  
> *ياااه ! لما بديت أتحمس قلتيللي مع السلامه أنين*  
> *تصدقي حسيت كأنو زي اللي مسافرة أمس واليوم* 
> *عشانني اضطريت اترك القسم الثقافي*  
> *وبديت أحب الأجواء الجديده*  
> ...



 انوووونه يالغلا
بالتاكييييييييييد يسعدني تواااجدك 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا نووور تواااصلك 
جاااري انتظااارك غااالتي 
دمتِ بخييييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوووي lucky
اجوووبه رااائعه واسعدنا قبووولك دعــــــــوووتــي 
يعطيك العااافيه دووووم منوور في هالقسم 
حتما ستكووون لي عـــــــوووده بعد قليل 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> ولو وجهت إليك سؤالا وأردت منك الإجابة عليه بكل صراحة..
> فهل لديك الشجاعة لتجاوب عليه بكل صراحة؟؟
> أتمنى أن تكون إجابتك((موافــــق))
> سؤال في عدة أسئلة... 
> لو قدر لك الله أن يزاملك أحد مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص من ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة أيا كانت نوع إعاقته
> ماذا سيكون موقفك تجاهه..؟
> ١_تقبله وتشكر الله على نعمته؟
> ٢_يكون لديك بعض التردد تجاهه؟
> ٣_أتسخر منه عندما يقول لك أريد أن أكون صديقا لك ؟
> ...



 خيي ucky
واعذرني خيي وتتحملنا ع هيك اسئله 
ونريد منك سعة الصدر ويااانا  :embarrest:  :embarrest: هههههه
لتعم الفائده ع الجميع 
دمت بالف خير وصحه وعافيه

----------


## LUCKY

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وعلى اهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 
> رسالة موجهة إلى القراء بلسان ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة{{المعـــــاقيـــــن}}يناشدون بها المجتمع من حولهم 
> ...رسالة عنوانها...
> <<كيف نتعامل مع هؤلاء....>>
> وقد قيل ¤¤الصحة تاج على رؤوس الأصحاء¤¤ 
> ولا شك أنك تعرف معنى العبارة تماما..
> فأنت شخص أنعم الله عليك بنعم كثيرة ومنها{نعمة الحركة وحسن المشي} وكذلك نعمة{السمع والنطق} 
> ...






اخي ابن مضر اسئله رااااائعه  جميله 
و اتمنى ان اكون وفقت للاجابه عليها 

و شكري موصول لصاحبه الموضوع اختي فرررررح

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 

اتمنى ان لااكوون ازعجك خيي ..
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟اريد الاجااابه بالشرح بالتفصيل  :embarrest:  :wacko: 
2) كونك عاشرت هذه الفئه ،،مالذي لمست فيهم من خلال تقربك منهم 
هل وصلت الى درجة الخووف عليهم هل فيهم من اصبحت تحمل لهم الموده 
ومالذي اثرفي نفس lucky الى انك  بكيت او فرحت من اجلهم ؟؟3)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
4) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى 
واتمنى اني ما اثقل عليك خيي بس هاا موتدعي علي ههه :embarrest:  امزح

----------


## LUCKY

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته 
> عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 
> 
>  
> 
> اتمنى ان لااكوون ازعجك خيي ..
> بصراااااااااااااحه ..... بتشوفي الجواب بعد الاجابه على الاسئله .........
> 1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟اريد الاجااابه بالشرح بالتفصيل 
> ...



اسئله ممتازه و اتمنى ان اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم 

تحياتي 


خذي راحتك اختي في الاسئله 
بس ترى يوم الخميس و الجمعه ايام اجازه راح اتاخر في الاجابه على الاسئله اتمنى تصبروا مو تنقهرواااا  :noworry: 
و ما راح ادخل الا للاجابه على الاسئله

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ،،
عــــــــــــدت من جديييييييييييد
صباحك/مساءك 
خيي بالسعااده ان شاء الله 
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام 
3)هل صادفت مره طفل/ه من اطفال التوحد ؟وكيف كانت معاملتك لهم ؟
4)هل للاهل دووور فعال وايجابي تجاه رفع مستوى ابنهم المعاق ؟
5)كيف نربي ابنائنا على تفهم واحترام المعاق من وجهة نظرك ؟
هــنـــااكتفي  :embarrest: بهذه الاسئله 
وربما تكووون لي عــــــووده من جديد
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## فرح

*جـــــــــــااااااااري الانتظاااار!!*
خيي lucky

----------


## LUCKY

> السلام عليكم ،،
> و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> عــــــــــــدت من جديييييييييييد
> صباحك/مساءك 
> خيي بالسعااده ان شاء الله 
> 1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
> السبب هو قصور لدى الناس حيث يظنو بان الشخص المعاق اقل منه و كثير من المعاقين يتفوقون على الناس الاصحاء و هذا يعود الى النظره السلبيه لدى الناس 
> 2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام 
> ...



اعتذر عن التأخير بسبب الظروف

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خيي lucky
سعدنا جدا بالقاء معك وتمنينا ان يطووول ولكن الظرووف :wacko:  :embarrest:  من تحكمنا 
بجد اجاباااتك رااائعه وحكيييييييمه 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا تواااجدك الغاالي 
ونتمنى ان تكووون بالقرب من هــــــــــنــــا دااائما 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة المشرف والشاااعر الممــــــــــيز 
(( اســــــــير الهـــوى ))


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار








تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## LUCKY

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> خيي lucky
> سعدنا جدا بالقاء معك وتمنينا ان يطووول ولكن الظرووف من تحكمنا 
> بجد اجاباااتك رااائعه وحكيييييييمه 
> يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا تواااجدك الغاالي 
> ونتمنى ان تكووون بالقرب من هــــــــــنــــا دااائما 
> 
> دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته



اختي فررررررررررح 
سعدت اكثر بالحوار الراااااااااائع 
و اعتذر مره اخرى عن التقصيررررر
صراحه اسئله لاول مرره تمر على بالي 
و اعتبره لقاء ممتع بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى 

سعدت بإستضافتك لي 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

اولا شكرا اختي لاستضافتي هنا فانا اتشرف بان اكون هنا ليس لمشاعر تكسوني مفادها الرئفة لا

بل للايمان بان من به إعاقة هو ليس بناقص ابدا

النقص هو فقدان الروح وفقدان الانسانية والقلب ونقص العقل وانا هنا لاقصد من ابتلي لا بل اقصد من منّ الله عليه بهذه النعمة لكنه لم يشكر الله فضاع بما هو ارخص من العقل

انا ان وقفت لاحد معاق فوقوفي ليس تعاطفا اياه

لكني اقف اجلالا له وخصوصا من واكب حياته بنجاح ولم يأبه بها ولا بقسوتها

اقف اجلالا لكل من خطى بإيمانه الى الأمام ولم تعيقه علل الحياة







> 1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
> 
> 
> هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
> 
> 
> وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
> 
> 
> ...






سلمت يداك خيتي فرح

ودعائي لك بالموفقية

على طيب هذا القلب

انا هنا لم امانع على اللقاء كما اعتقدتي خية لكن الظروف لم تكن تسمح

فاعذروني ان تأخرت على الاجابة

وعنادك هذا جميل

مليون شكرا لك

----------


## فرح

> اولا شكرا اختي لاستضافتي هنا فانا اتشرف بان اكون هنا ليس لمشاعر تكسوني مفادها الرئفة لا
> 
> بل للايمان بان من به إعاقة هو ليس بناقص ابدا
> 
> النقص هو فقدان الروح وفقدان الانسانية والقلب ونقص العقل وانا هنا لاقصد من ابتلي لا بل اقصد من منّ الله عليه بهذه النعمة لكنه لم يشكر الله فضاع بما هو ارخص من العقل
> 
> انا ان وقفت لاحد معاق فوقوفي ليس تعاطفا اياه
> 
> لكني اقف اجلالا له وخصوصا من واكب حياته بنجاح ولم يأبه بها ولا بقسوتها
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك اخوووي اســـــــير ،،
حضووورك اسعد القلب وزاااده فرح وسرور
اجوووبه رااائعه جدا من انسااان واعي لاموور الحياه 
 بجد لم اقصد انك لاتريد القاء خيي 
وربي يعدل لك الظرووف الى صااالحك بالخير ان شاء الله 
والاجمل نووور ورووعة حرووفك وتعطيرك متصفحي 
هذا ااعتز به 
يعطيك العاافيه ،،،،
حتما سأعووود باسئلتي مرة آخرى 
الى ان اعوود لك اجمل التحااياا واعطرها 
*ملاحظه خيي..*
*بجد اعيووني الى آخر الصفحه وانا اقرا قلت اعيووني عليها العوض ههههه*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ،،
عــــــدت والعووود احمد 
اممم تحملنا خيي تعرفوون بعد نحاااسه واعناااد بس يللا فيها فائده للجميع 
تفضل بس هااا لاتدعي علي  :embarrest:  :wacko:  :wink: ...
1)هل يواجه المعاق في الزواج صعوبات ومعوقات ؟وهل اكثر من غير ه ولماذا؟من وجهة نظرك شخصيا مع الشرح بالتفصيل ؟حشى في مدرسه جالسين  :rolleyes:  :evil: 
2)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته 
ماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت 
متواجده فيه ؟
3)هل تعاملت يوما مع معاق ؟وماهي نوع الاعاقه ؟وكيف تصرفك معه ؟
4)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
5)هل للاهل دووور فعال في رفع وتنمية موهبة الطفل المعاق؟
6)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟
7)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
8)كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
الى هنــــــــــا واكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئله 
لكن مؤكد لي عــــــــووده مرة آخرى  :embarrest:  :toung: 
اتمنى اني ما اكووون ثقلت عليك  :cool:  :wacko:  :rolleyes: ههههههه

----------


## LUCKY

اجابات رائعه اخي اسير الهوى 


و حوار شيق و شعور جميل 

و بالتوفيق

----------


## اسير الهوى

> السلام عليكم ،،
> 
> عــــــدت والعووود احمد 
> 
> مليون اهلا
> 
> اممم تحملنا خيي تعرفوون بعد نحاااسه واعناااد بس يللا فيها فائده للجميع 
> 
> لي الشرف خيتي فرح
> ...



 
ابدا لم تثقلي

فحياك الله واحياك

وسدد الى الصواب خطاك

وأَهدء بالك..

ومن كل سوء حماك..

لتكوني بعافية خيتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

> اجابات رائعه اخي اسير الهوى 
> 
> 
> و حوار شيق و شعور جميل  
> 
> و بالتوفيق



 
اهلا بك اخي 

شرفت ونورت

وببريق حضورك اشرقت

والجميل تواصلك الرائع

شووووركن

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدمساءك خيي بالورد والرياحيييييين والياسميييين
عــــــــــدت لك من جدييييييد باسئلتي اممممم ا :wacko:  :rolleyes:  :evil:  :rolleyes: لرحمممممممه ياناااس  :wink: 
احممم كلها ثلاثه ايااام وهاليوميين مافيه رحمه :embarrest:  :wacko:  ههههه ياااربي عليك نحاااسه  :wink: 
المووووووووووهيييييم عن الهدررره ،، :bigsmile: 
1)انت قلت في احد الاسئله انك تعاملت مع كفيق،،ابكم ،،
هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ؟اذا نعم كيف تعلمتها ومن متى وما الاسباب الا استدعت انك تتعلم هاللغه.؟يااارب نحاااسه  :embarrest: 
2)ماذا استفدت من مجالستك لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟اذكر الاشياء التي استفدتها منهم ؟
3)ذكرت انك تحاول مع شباب انهم يدخلون المنتدى ؟برايك مالاسباب التي تمنعهم من المشاركه هـــنا ؟
4)ماذا استفدت من الكفيف ؟
5)مالاشياء التي اثرت في نفس اســــــــير الهوى ولايمكن ان ينساها سواء حزن او فرح.مواقف بينك وبين ذوي الاحتياجات طبعا ؟نريد نعرف الموقفين  :wacko:  :rolleyes:  :evil: 
الى هنى واكتفي  :evil:  :bigsmile: بهذا القدر من الاسئله 
*ولي عـــــــــوووده قريبا ان شاء الله* 
*دمت خيي بحفظ لله ورعايته*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يسعدمساءك خيي بالورد والرياحيييييين والياسميييين
> 
> وفتح الله عليك باب خيراته بهذا الصبح العطر بوجودك
> 
> عــــــــــدت لك من جدييييييد باسئلتي اممممم الرحمممممممه ياناااس 
> 
> اهلا تفضلي فرووووحة
> ...



 
شكرا لاستضافتك

وانا بانتظار 

عودتك البهية

كوني بخير

----------


## فرح

> شكرا لاستضافتك
> 
> وانا بانتظار  
> عودتك البهية 
> 
> كوني بخير



 تسلم اخوووي اســير الهوى
ع حظووورك واجابتك الرااائعه وسعة صدرك 
وبجد خيي اثرت فيني كلماااتك ماشعرت الاوالدمووع 
ع خدوودي  :embarrest:  :embarrest: ،،،رحمها الله واسكنها واسع جناته 
ورحم الله اموااات المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
وكل من مات ع ولاية امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام 
يعطيك العافيه ،،،وهذا ما عهدته منك باجوبتك الرائعه 
حتما لي عووووده بعد قليل  :embarrest:  :embarrest: ..
دمت بخييييييييير و

----------


## فرح

هـــــــــــــــلا خيي اســــــير 
صباااح الورد والكادي 
واسمح لي اخوووي بهذه الاسئله :embarrest:  ،،،
1)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البت تسوي دورات  :embarrest: هههه
2)اسير هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
3)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق المتحضره للتعامل معهم ؟
4)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟
5)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
هــــــــنا اكتفي بهذا القدر من اسئلتي لاني بصراحه تعبت يدي  :wink:  :wacko:  :toung: هههههه
انتظرني خيي لي عـــــــــوووده مراااات ثانيه ..
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصفى وآله الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
مساءك بالانوااار المحمديه والازهار النرجسيه 
خيي اسمح لنا بهذه الاسئله ونتمنى ان لانكون اثقلنا عليك  :toung:  :embarrest: 
وتحملنا اشويااات 
1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
3)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟
4)هل للاهل دووور فعال وايجابي تجاه رفع مستوى ابنهم المعاق ؟
5)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
6)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
7)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ  :embarrest: 
*الى هني وسأكتفي لانه يدي خلاص شكلها بتنكسر* 
* بس اكيييد لي عــــــــوووده مره آخرى* 
*الله يستر وماتجيني دعــوووه* 
اجمل الامنيااات لك خيي بالتوفيق والسعاااده

----------


## فرح

*اســـــير الهوى،،،*
*جــــــــــااااري الانتظااااااااار !!*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> *اســـــير الهوى،،،*
> 
> 
> *جــــــــــااااري الانتظااااااااار !!*




عذرا على التأخير خيتي






> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> مساءك بالانوااار المحمديه والازهار النرجسيه 
> خيي اسمح لنا بهذه الاسئله ونتمنى ان لانكون اثقلنا عليك 
> وتحملنا اشويااات 
> 
> شرف لي ان اكون بمتصفحكم
> 
> 1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
> ...



دعواي لك باليسر في امورك بحق البضعة الزهراء روحي فداء ٌ لتراب قدماها الطاهرة

اتشرف بعودتك

وانا قريب وبانتظارك

لك شكري وامتناني

لاتاحة هذه الفرصة لي

كوني بخير

----------


## فرح

> عذرا على التأخير خيتي
> ماكوودااعي للعذر خيي كلا له ظرووفه واهم شي شرفت وهذا شرف لي 
> 
> 
>  
> دعواي لك باليسر في امورك بحق البضعة الزهراء روحي فداء ٌ لتراب قدماها الطاهرة 
> اتشرف بعودتك 
> وانا قريب وبانتظارك 
> لك شكري وامتناني 
> ...



 مشكووور خيي ،،
وبجد اسعد قلبي دعااائك وجاااااء بوقته  :embarrest: 
وحوااائجك مقضيه بحق بضعة المختار طه 
روحي وارواح العالمين له الفداء ..
الشكر موصووول لك خيي 
ويعطيك العاافيه ..
ملاحظه ..
خيي سقط منك سهوا لم تجااوب ع المشاركه 
138
وحتما سيكووون لي عــــــــوووده 
مرة اخرى 
الى ان اعوود لك اجمل التحايا

----------


## فرح

> ولو وجهت إليك سؤالا وأردت منك الإجابة عليه بكل صراحة..
> فهل لديك الشجاعة لتجاوب عليه بكل صراحة؟؟
> أتمنى أن تكون إجابتك((موافــــق))
> سؤال في عدة أسئلة... 
> لو قدر لك الله أن يزاملك أحد مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص من ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة أيا كانت نوع إعاقته
> ماذا سيكون موقفك تجاهه..؟
> ١_تقبله وتشكر الله على نعمته؟
> ٢_يكون لديك بعض التردد تجاهه؟
> ٣_أتسخر منه عندما يقول لك أريد أن أكون صديقا لك ؟
> ...



خيي اســــــــــير ..
هذه آخر الاسئله لدي واتمنى من القلب
ان مااكون سببت لك نوعاَ من انوااع الازعاااج 
واعتذر ان صدر مني شي ،،، :embarrest: 
كل ماكان منه القصد في زيادة الاسئله فقط 
لنستفيد اكثر من وجهات النظر والآراء لتعم الفائده 
سائله الله بحق محمدوآله الاطهار ان تقضى حوائجكم 
وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق قطيع الكفين 
سيدي ومولاي ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
ورزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخره 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته 
تقبل تحياااتـــــــي 
ملاحظه..
اخص بالشكر 
ابومحمد،،ابن مضر
ع طرحه الاسئله

----------


## فرح

اســـــــــير الهوى
ويييييينك خييي :huuh:  :in_love:  !!؟؟؟ :angry: 
جــــــــااااري :rocket:  :sila:  الانتظااااار .. :med:

----------


## اسير الهوى

> هـــــــــــــــلا خيي اســــــير 
> 
> صباااح الورد والكادي 
> 
> ومساك حلوى عمانية وخبز خباز ههههه
> 
> اهلا فيك فرح خانو
> 
> واسمح لي اخوووي بهذه الاسئله ،،،
> ...



 
اللطف تحاياي لك خية

ودعائي بان تكون بخير

وأن تيسر امورك

وتفرج همومك بحق البضعة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## اسير الهوى

> ولو وجهت إليك سؤالا وأردت منك الإجابة عليه بكل صراحة..
> فهل لديك الشجاعة لتجاوب عليه بكل صراحة؟؟
> أتمنى أن تكون إجابتك((موافــــق))
> سؤال في عدة أسئلة... 
> لو قدر لك الله أن يزاملك أحد مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص من ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة أيا كانت نوع إعاقته
> ماذا سيكون موقفك تجاهه..؟
> 
> بأحترام
> 
> ...



 
ولك الشكر خية

وعذرا على تأخري فكما قلت لك وقتي ليس بملكي

وازدحام العمل

مليون شكرا لك خية

على استضافتي واتاحة الفرصة لي

وتشرفت بلقائكم الرائع

ودعائي لجميع المؤمنين

بالصحة والعافية

والفرج القريب

كون يخير خيتي

----------


## فرح

> ولك الشكر خية
> 
> وعذرا على تأخري فكما قلت لك وقتي ليس بملكي
> ربي يسهل امورك بحق النبي محمدوآله الطاهرين 
> وازدحام العمل 
> مليون شكرا لك خية 
> على استضافتي واتاحة الفرصة لي 
> وتشرفت بلقائكم الرائع 
> ودعائي لجميع المؤمنين 
> ...



 مشكووور خيي _اســــير الهوى_
وبجد وبدون مجامله ،،اجوبتك كااانت رااائعه وصريحه 
وكنا نتمنى لو كان الوقت اطول كان زودنا بالاسئله 
بس كلاتحكمه ظروفه 
وربي يوفقك ويسعد ايااامك ،،
خيي كل الشكر لايوفي لك تشريفك وتقبلك 
القاء وبجد لي الشرف والاعتزاز بهالطله المضيئه
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
الــمــشــــرف الـــعــــاااام ،،، الاخ
* شـــــبكــة الناصرة*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار








تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

اشكرك خيتي فرح للاستضافتي في هذه الصفحة ..

اعتذر لك على التأخير ..





> 1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟ 
> 
> هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن  
> 
> وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟! 
> 
> انت اخي /انتِ اختي  
> 
> هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ... 
> ...



يعطيك ربي الف عافيه على استضافتك لي خيتي ..

وهذه هي اجابتي بكل صراحه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> اشكرك خيتي فرح للاستضافتي في هذه الصفحة ..
> 
> اعتذر لك على التأخير ..
> اممممم..بجد تأخرت بس بعد كلاله ظروووفه واهم شي
> انك نورت صفحتي لالاالقسم كله  
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه على استضافتك لي خيتي .. 
> ...



 تسلم خيي* شبووك* 
ع تلبيتك الدعـــــــــوووه والاجااابات الراائعه 
واتمنى ان ترووق لك الضياافه عندنا 
ربي يعطيك العااافيه 
لحظااات وسأعوووود باسئله آخرى 
لك من التحاياا اجملها 
موفق

----------


## فرح

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 
صباح الخير والسعاده
خيي اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله ....1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم  :embarrest:  :wacko: وبالذات انت قلت انه في مجتمعنا لم ياخذ حقه اريد الاجابه بالتفصيل ..حشى جالسه في مدرسه  :wacko:  :wink: هههه
2) كونك عاشرت هذه الفئه ،،مالذي لمست فيه من خلال تقربك منه
هل وصلت الى درجة الخووف عليه وهل اصبحت تحمل له موده خاصه
ومالذي اثرفي نفس شــــبوووك الى انك بكيت او فرحت من اجله؟؟3)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
4) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
5)شــبوووك هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
6)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
7)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
8)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
9)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟

الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى 

واتمنى اني ما اثقل عليك خيي بس هاا موتدعي علي ههه :embarrest:  
دمت بالحب والمووووده

----------


## اسير الهوى

اسمحو لي مشاركتكم اللقاء

وخاصة للقاء بهذا العملاق

الاستاذ

شبكة الناصرة


اولا مرحبا بك اخي واستاذي شبكة

لنبدء

-ماهو احساسك او نظرتك اذا حصل لك ازعاج من معاق مرة ان كنت وحيدا ومرة ان كنت بين الناس؟ وما مدى انزعاجك؟ وكيف تتعامل مع هذا الموقف؟؟

-لو انك رأيت شخص قد تضايق من معاق.. ماموقفك تجاه الشخص وتجاه المعاق؟

-ماذا نحتاج للتعامل مع المعاق؟

-لو كنت بمكان ما كمخبز فرضا وكان هناك نظام لشراء الخبز لكن جاء بعدك احد معاق فما موقفك هنا ؟

شكرا وارجو ان يكون حضوري هنا خفيف

شكرا اياك اخي

واشكر الاخت فرح على تنظيمها هذه اللقاءات

جميعا... كونو بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عوده مبارك ،، وصباح الخير ..





> عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
> صباح الخير والسعاده
> خيي اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله .... 1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم وبالذات انت قلت انه في مجتمعنا لم ياخذ حقه اريد الاجابه بالتفصيل ..حشى جالسه في مدرسه هههه
> *لانه لا توجد لديهم الاجهزة المناسبه لهم على حسب اعاقتهم ..*
> *ولا يتوافر اهتمام خاص لهم ووظائف مناسبة إليهم ..*
> *فمثلاً الشخص الكفيف ،، هل سوف تقبله شركة في قطاع الخاص ؟ أم في وظيفة حكومية .. سوف يخبرونا .. هو كفيف كيف نوظفة ..*
> 2) كونك عاشرت هذه الفئه ،،مالذي لمست فيه من خلال تقربك منه
> هل وصلت الى درجة الخووف عليه وهل اصبحت تحمل له موده خاصه
> ومالذي اثرفي نفس شــــبوووك الى انك بكيت او فرحت من اجله؟؟
> ...



ادعي لك بالتوفيق والسعاده يارب ..

بوركتي خيتي ويعطيك العافيه ..

وجزاك الله الف خير ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ياهلا ومرحبا بك عزيزي ..





> اسمحو لي مشاركتكم اللقاء
> 
> وخاصة للقاء بهذا العملاق 
> الاستاذ 
> شبكة الناصرة 
> 
> اولا مرحبا بك اخي واستاذي شبكة 
> لنبدء 
> -ماهو احساسك او نظرتك اذا حصل لك ازعاج من معاق مرة ان كنت وحيدا ومرة ان كنت بين الناس؟ وما مدى انزعاجك؟ وكيف تتعامل مع هذا الموقف؟؟
> ...



 يعطيك العافيه عزيزي ..

تسلم على الحضور ..

دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم..
صباااااح الخيرااات خيي ..
اممم عـــــــدتُ من جدييييييييد تحمل اسئلتي خيي :embarrest:  :rolleyes:  :evil:  ..
1)هل يواجه المعاق في الزواج صعوبات ومعوقات ؟وهل اكثر من غير ه ولماذا؟من وجهة نظرك شخصيا مع الشرح بالتفصيل ؟حشى في مدرسه جالسين  :rolleyes:  :evil: 
2)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته 
ماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟>>بصرااااحه<<وعلما بان هذا الرجل كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت 
متواجده فيه ؟
3)قلت انك درست مع معاق؟ماهي نوع الاعاقه ؟
4)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
5)هل للاهل دووور فعال في رفع وتنمية موهبة الطفل المعاق؟
6)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟
7)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل واقعي ويوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
8)كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
9)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
10)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
11)ماذا استفدت من مجالستك لهذا الصديق؟اذكر الاشياء التي استفدتها منه ؟وهل تعلمت منه شي.؟
12)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البنت تسوي دورات :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :embarrest: هههه
13)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
14)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
15)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ :rolleyes:   :embarrest: 
الى هنا وسأكتفي بهذه الاسئله ربما تكون لي :embarrest:  عــــــوووده 
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## الفرح دنياي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اول شي اشكر فروح ع الطرح الهادف 
وثاني شي نرحب بصاحب القاء 
ياهلا بك عزيزي شبكة الناصره 
عندي سؤال 
1} هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
2}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
وسلامتكم

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اول شي اشكر فروح ع الطرح الهادف 
> وثاني شي نرحب بصاحب القاء 
> ياهلا بك عزيزي شبكة الناصره 
> عندي سؤال 
> 1} هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
> 2}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
> هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
> وسلامتكم



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
اعتتتتتتتذر لعدم ردالاخ شبكه 
لانشغاااااله .. :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
يعطيك العاافيه الفرح دنياي 
وان شاء الله ستحول الاسئله الى من سيكون القاء معه 
احسنت وبار الله فيك 
موفق

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوووي *شبووك*
اسعدنا بتواااجدك بينا بالقاء 
اجاااباتك رااائعه وصريحه ،،
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم ننتظر نووور تواااصلك 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
المشـــرف الممـــــــيز صاحب القلم الرااائع والاسلوووب السلس 
واحد فاضي{ابو زيــــــــن}
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار









تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي فرح
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
> مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
> 
> ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..
> ...

----------


## واحد فاضي

>>عدنا 





> وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..
> 1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
> هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين على كل حال 
> أعتقد بأنه لو كنت معاق سأقهر الإعاقة بالعزيمة 
> لكن بالتأكيد ستختلف حياتي عما هي عنه الآن 
> بسبب الظروف المحيطة أولاً 
> والفرص المتاحه ثانياً 
> ...






 أحب أن أشكرك أختي على هذا اللقاء 
وأتمنى أن أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً لديكم 

وفي المرّه اليايه لا تنسو القهوه والتمر  :bigsmile: 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## فرح

> >>عدنا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أحب أن أشكرك أختي على هذا اللقاء 
> وأتمنى أن أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً لديكم 
> 
> وفي المرّه اليايه لا تنسو القهوه والتمر 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي* ابوزيـــــــــن*
ع حظووورك الراااائع والممـــــــــــيز
وبدون مجامله كنت منذا البدايه اريد ان تكون في هذا القاء
بس لعدم تواااجدك المستمر ..
وبجد متوقعه هالاجااابات الصريحه منك ..
وانا من لها الشرف باستضاااافتك خيي
يسعدنا ويشرفنا ان نستفيد من معلومااااتك الثمينه 
لك كل الشكر لقبولك القاء..
يعطيك العااافيه ..
واذا على التمر والقهوه تلاقيهم عند *شبوووك*
لان الضيااافه عنده  :embarrest:  :wink:  :wacko:  :rolleyes: ههههههه
دمتم بحقظ الرحمن ورعايته 
لي عوووده بعدقليل ..

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...

مساءك بالانوااار المحمديه 
خيي اسمح لنا بهذه الاسئله ونتمنى ان لانكون اثقلنا عليك
وبعد قبل لاتجاوب عندك قهوه بعدة انواااع وبعد لاننسى فيه تشكيله رااائعه من الكيك والحلويات  :toung:  :embarrest:  بس طبعا عندالاخ شبووك  :cool: 

1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
وهل في يوم اثر في نفس ابو زين كلام الناس ؟واذا لاكيف كنت تتجنب كلامهم؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
3)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟
4)هل للاهل دووور فعال وايجابي تجاه رفع مستوى ابنهم المعاق ؟
5)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
6)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
7) خيي قلت انك عندك صداقااات من الصم وغيره ..بالتحديد ماذا استفدت منهم وتعلمته وعملت به في حياتك ؟
8)من وجهة نظرك وكونك تربيت ع يد رجل عظيم وربي يحفظه ان شاء الله .ماهي النصائح التي توجهها الى ابناءذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه 
>>اتمنى خيي ماتفهم سؤالي غلط :embarrest:  :embarrest: .<<وكيف نربي ابنائنا ع احترام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟
9)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس ابو زين لدرجة البكاء؟ 
10)ماهو اعصب موقف مر عليك من مجالسة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟
الى هـــنــا وسأكتفي باسئلتي 
ولي عووووده ان شاء الله  :embarrest: 
لك من التحايااا اعطرها واجملها بحب النبي محمدوآله الاطهار

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي فرح يعطيش العافيه




> تسلم اخوووي* ابوزيـــــــــن*
> 
> ع حظووورك الراااائع والممـــــــــــيز
>  التميز بتواجدكم يكتمل خيتي
> 
> وبدون مجامله كنت منذا البدايه اريد ان تكون في هذا القاء
> بس لعدم تواااجدك المستمر ..
> وبجد متوقعه هالاجااابات الصريحه منك ..
> وانا من لها الشرف باستضاااافتك خيي
> ...






حاضرين خيتي لكل الأسئله

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين مره فانيه  :bigsmile: 




> السلام عليكم ...
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> مساءك بالانوااار المحمديه 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> 
> خيي اسمح لنا بهذه الاسئله ونتمنى ان لانكون اثقلنا عليك
> على العين والراس خيتي 
> ...






تقبلي مني خالص التحيات 
وجميل الأمنيات

فمان الله

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
مساءبالورد والريحان 
*لقدعـــــــــدت* 
اسمح لي اخوووي ابو زيـــــــن بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكووون خفيفه وانت تشرب القهوووه وانت تجااااوب ... :embarrest:  :bigsmile:  
1)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
2)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
3)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
4)ماالاشياء التي طبعت طابع سعيد في نفس ابوزيـــــــن من مواقف من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه .؟اذكر الموقف بالتفصيل 
5)قلت في جوابك الاول ..
تبقى مسألة الزواج حجر عثره مع اللاسف من قبل البعض
لماذا هذا من وجهة نظرك الشخصيه هل العيب فينا نحن السلمين ام
العيب فيهم هم ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟وكيف لهم ان يتغلبوو اع هذه الحياه ؟
وهل يوجد من تقبل بزواج منهم،، وبرايك الشخصي 
هل من تقبل بزواج من هذا ....هل تحمل عبئ ثقيل وتتحمل 
مالانتحمله نحن السلمين ام لايوجد فرق وكلاهما لايفرق عن الاخر ؟
وهل من تقبل من هذا ...ان تكون مثلا صابره وقوية الارداه ؟
6)خيي من مجالستك لذوي الاحتياجات اكيد لمست فيهم بعض الصفات 
الحلووه ماهيه هذه الصفات؟وماهيه الصفات الغير مرغوبه فيهم ؟
7)خيي اكيد انك تعررف الى لغة الاشاره ولغة الشفاه 
اذكر موقف معك حصل مثلا نسيت انك انت تتكلم واخذت تتكلم بالغة الاشاره ؟هل حصل لو لا؟واذا نعم اذكر الموقف؟
وهل تحب انك تعلمها الى اولادك مستقبل ؟
اممممم اكييييييييد بتقووول اوووووف منك فـــــرحوووه هلكتيني متى ينتهي هالقاء  :embarrest:  :evil: ..
اعتذر خيي اذا تعبناااااك 
*واكييييييييد لي عــــــــــــوووده* 
الى ان اعوودلك من التحاياا اجملها واعطرها 
بذكر حبيب القلوب وطبيب انفوس نبينا محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلين بخيتي أم الحمزة ومرحبتين




> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مساءبالورد والريحان
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> يمسيش بالخير والعافيه  
> *لقدعـــــــــدت*
>  يا مرحبتين بعودتش خيتي 
> اسمح لي اخوووي ابو زيـــــــن بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكووون خفيفه وانت تشرب القهوووه وانت تجااااوب ... 
>  حااااااااااضرين خيتي 
> ...

----------


## واحد فاضي

5)قلت في جوابك الاول ..
تبقى مسألة الزواج حجر عثره مع اللاسف من قبل البعض
لماذا هذا من وجهة نظرك الشخصيه هل العيب فينا نحن السليمين ام
العيب فيهم هم ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟وكيف لهم ان يتغلبوو اع هذه الحياه ؟
مع الأسف الشديد العيب ليس فيهم بل في نظرة البعض لهم 
من بعض أفراد المجتمع ويتساوى في ذلك الكل من مثقف إلى الأمي ، من العالم الديني في بعض الأحيان إلى .........
أما كيف يتغلبوا على هذه الحياة فأسأل الله ربي أن يلطف بحالهم ويقيض لهم من يهتم بأمور حياتهم ويطالب بها في كل المحافل .

وهل يوجد من تقبل بزواج منهم،، وبرايك الشخصي 
هل من تقبل بزواج من هذا ....هل تحمل عبئ ثقيل وتتحمل 
مالانتحمله نحن السليمين ام لايوجد فرق وكلاهما لايفرق عن الاخر ؟
 نعم يوجد من تقبل بالزواج منهم وبإقتناع والحمد لله 
صحيح بأن البعض يتزوع >>>لطمع 
لكن تبقى النسبة الأكبر هي بالإقتناع 
وهي بالفعل تحمل ليس عبئاً ثقيلاً بقدر ما تحمل مسئولية كبيرة ، تشابه في روحها ما يتحمله الأشخاص السليمين 
لكن >>>>بلون آخر فقط 
إذا أحسنت في طريقة التكيف والتعامل .
وهل من تقبل من هذا ...ان تكون مثلا صابره وقوية الارداه ؟
 هي بالتأكيد تكون قوية الإرادة بحيث في البداية 
تصبر على أشياء من المفترض أن تكون تعرفها 
لكن - وفي إعتقادي - بأنها تعيش سعادة لا توجد عند البعض من الأصحاء أبداً .
6)خيي من مجالستك لذوي الاحتياجات اكيد لمست فيهم بعض الصفات 
الحلووه ماهيه هذه الصفات؟
 الصفات الحلوة هي الترابط ...التعاون ... الصبر ...الإبتسامة ...
والعديد العديد من الصفات  
وماهيه الصفات الغير مرغوبه فيهم ؟
 بتورطينا وياهم هههههه :bigsmile: 
الغير مرغوبة فيهم ...سرعة التصرف بدون مراجعة النفس 
في بعضهم << الكره ...يعني من يكرهوه من الصعب والصعب جداً أن يعود الأمر كما كان 
فتجدهم وفي أي مناسبة يذكروه بما فعل بهم 
أيضاً هناك صفات أخرى أرجو المعذرة عن ذكرها هنا . :embarrest: 

7)خيي اكيد انك تعررف الى لغة الاشاره ولغة الشفاه 
اذكر موقف معك حصل مثلا نسيت انك انت تتكلم واخذت تتكلم بالغة الاشاره ؟
 لم أنسَ خيتي ....لكنني أتعمد  :bigsmile: 
هل حصل لو لا؟واذا نعم اذكر الموقف؟
 أحياناً أتعمد أن أتكلم بلغة الإشارة 
وإن كنت لا أتقنها كلياً 
وللمعلومية >>لديهم في لغة الإشارة >>لهجة عامية أيضاً  :noworry: 
وكما ذكرت بأنني أتعمد في مواقف أن أبدو كأصم 
حتى أعرف طبيعة العلاقة بين شخص ونظرته الى هذه الفئة 
وهل تحب انك تعلمها الى اولادك مستقبل ؟
 أحب أن اتقنها ...وإن شاء الله اتقنها 
حتى أعلمها للأولاد في المستقبل 
وللمعلومية أيضاً......تعلم لغة الإشارة يعتبر بين أفراد المجتمع فخر لمن يتقنه لكن مع الأسف القليل القليل الذي يعرفه 
وكنت إقترحت في بعض اللقاءات لهم بأن ينظموا فصول للمجتمع لتعليمهم لغة الإشارة لكن مع الأسف لم ألق تجاوباً حقيقياً مع المقترح فقررت أن أتعلم بنفسي .

اممممم اكييييييييد بتقووول اوووووف منك فـــــرحوووه هلكتيني متى ينتهي هالقاء  :embarrest:  :evil: ..
اعتذر خيي اذا تعبناااااك
 لالا خيتي شرف لي هذا اللقاء وأنا بالتأكيد سعيد 
بهذا اللقاء 
وبدون مجاملة ....صحيح الأسئلة صعبه بس مشوقه هههههه
وان شاء الله تكون مفيدة  
*واكييييييييد لي عــــــــــــوووده*
 بعد ما خلصتي له  :toung: 
ههههههههههههه
الى ان اعوودلك من التحاياا اجملها واعطرها 
بذكر حبيب القلوب وطبيب انفوس نبينا محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين
 اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين 

تقبلي خالص التحيات وأجمل الأمنيات 
والدعاء الخالص 
الله يوفقش ويسلمش 

فمان الكريم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
ماشاء الله... الموضوع جداً راااائع.. 
والاسألة روعة والاجابات اروع ماشاء الله...


احس لها فائدة كبيرة للجميع...
 

يعطيكم العافية وعساكم ع القوة إن شاء الله.. 

بصراحة ماعندي اسألة... 
مع حبي لهالمجال إلا أني ماعندي خبرة كبيرة فيه... 

موفقين جميعاً... 
وعساك ع القوة دوم ياااافروووح...

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
> اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
> ماشاء الله... الموضوع جداً راااائع..
> تسلمي لي يابعد عمري والرووعه تزدهر بها صفحتي 
> بحظوورك ورووعة حروووفك الغاااليه  
> والاسألة روعة والاجابات اروع ماشاء الله... 
> ...



 مشكوووره حبيبتي دمـــــــــوووع
ع تواااصلك الراائع دااائما 
لاخلاولاعدم من الغاليييييين 
يعطيك العاافيه واسعدني حظووورك 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد صباااحك بالانواار المحمديه 
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
اكييييييييد لي عوووده قبل الاخيييييره  :embarrest:  :cool: 
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 

طبعا فروح ما تركت سؤال الا وسألته 

الله يكون في عونك 

هنا لدي بعض الاسئلة الافتراضية ولنرى كيف سيكون تصرفك في مثل هذه المواقف

1 - احد اصدقائك او اقربائك انعم الله عليه بطفل معاق فاسودت الدنيا في عينه فجاءك ليشتكي لك فكيف يمكنك ان تخفف عنه وان تغير نظرته لذلك الطفل؟

2- احدهم بعد ان كان يتمتع بوافر من الصحة  تحول نتيجة لحادث الى معاق فأصابه اليأس وانطوى على نفسه وانزوى في زاوية مظلمة من هذه الحياة كيف تمد يدك اليه لتساعده في الخروج والعودة من جديد الى الحياة؟

3- شاب من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة تقدم لخطبة احدى قريباتك  وقوبل بالرفض من الجميع كيف تستطيع ان تغير نظرة الاهل لهذا الشاب الكفؤ؟


وبس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صباح الخيرات 
اخوي الفاضل ابو زين 
اتمنى ان يكون سؤالي خفيف عليك 
بعد حمل وتعب زوجتك ( لا سمح الله) وعند حماسكم في انتظار مولود جديد في الأسرة 
وبعد تعسر تلك الولادة كانت النتيجة مولود معاق ( اعاقة جسدية ...بحجم صغير لا ينمو كثيرا
ولا يتحرك) ماذا تتوقع ان تكون ردة فعلك ؟؟ هل تتوقع بأنك تجزع ؟
اتمنى سؤالي خفيف واذا صعب اترك الإجابه عليه

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اول شي اشكر فروح ع الطرح الهادف 
> وثاني شي نرحب بصاحب القاء 
> ياهلا بك عزيزي شبكة الناصره 
> عندي سؤال 
> 1} هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
> 2}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
> هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
> ...



خيي ابوزيــــــــن 
يسعد مساءك بالخيرات والمسرات 
خيي اتمنى الاجااابه ع هذه الاسئله 
بما ان الاخ *شبكه* لم تسمح له ظرووفه بالرد  :embarrest: 
فنحووولها لك خيي :wacko:  ..
وبهذا تكووون هذه آخر اسئله لك مني 
ونتمنى لك حياه مليئه بالفرح :bigsmile:  اممم عااد لازم تدخل اسمها  :wink:  :embarrest: 
وبجد خيي سعدنا واستفدنا اكثر بالمعلومااات الرااائعه 
وتمنينا ان تكووون الفتره اكثر ..
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم منووور 
وخيي هااا لاتقطع بزياااره هـــــــنا ايه العنوواااان مايضيع :wacko:  :embarrest:  هههههه 
بجد كأن عندي اسئله بس ما نحب نتعبك اكثثثثثثثر 
_اجمل الامنيااات لك بالسعاااده والنجااااح_

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
> ماشاء الله... الموضوع جداً راااائع..
> والاسألة روعة والاجابات اروع ماشاء الله...
> احس لها فائدة كبيرة للجميع...
> يعطيكم العافية وعساكم ع القوة إن شاء الله..
> بصراحة ماعندي اسألة..
> مع حبي لهالمجال إلا أني ماعندي خبرة كبيرة فيه...
> ...





خيتي دمعة على السطور 

يشرفني تواجدك معنا 

وان شاء الله يكون ما نقوله فيه من الفائدة 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي فرح مراااااااااااااااحب 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> يسعد صباااحك بالانواار المحمديه
> صبحكم الله بالخير والكرامة 
> *عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد* 
> يا مرحبتين 
> 1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
> اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
> ...






حاضرين خيتي وفي الخدمة 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بخيتي نوارة الدنيا 




> السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> طبعا فروح ما تركت سؤال الا وسألته 
> 
> الله يكون في عونك 
>  الله يكون بالعون 
> ما تقصر خيتنا أم حمزة <<مو تجيب لينا الحين خيشة أسئله هههههه
> 
> ...



 الف شكر لتواجدك الرائع خيتي 

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين




> صباح الخيرات
> 
>  صبحش الله بالخير والكرامة 
> اخوي الفاضل ابو زين 
> اتمنى ان يكون سؤالي خفيف عليك
> الله يستر ههههههههههه
> 
> بعد حمل وتعب زوجتك ( لا سمح الله) وعند حماسكم في انتظار مولود جديد في الأسرة 
> وبعد تعسر تلك الولادة كانت النتيجة مولود معاق ( اعاقة جسدية ...بحجم صغير لا ينمو كثيرا
> ...



خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي الفرح دنياي مرحبتين 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اول شي اشكر فروح ع الطرح الهادف 
> وثاني شي نرحب بصاحب القاء 
> ياهلا بك عزيزي شبكة الناصره 
> عندي سؤال 
>  تم تحويل الأسئلة لي 
> فأرحب بك مرة أخرى 
> ...





 شرفتي وآنستي خيتي 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم الحمزه حياش الله 





> خيي ابوزيــــــــن 
> 
> يسعد مساءك بالخيرات والمسرات 
>  ومساش خيتي بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> خيي اتمنى الاجااابه ع هذه الاسئله 
> بما ان الاخ *شبكه* لم تسمح له ظرووفه بالرد 
> فنحووولها لك خيي ..
>  يالله مو مشكله >>>>هههههههههههههه
> تآمرين أمر خيتي 
> ...






 أشكرك خيتي على كل الأسئلة التي وجهتيها لي 
كما أشكر كل من شارك من الأخوات في طرح الأسئلة 

واتمنى أنني كنت ضيفاً خفيفاً عليكم <<يعني بدون كلسترول هههههههه

بالفعل إستمتعت وأنا أقرأ الأسئلة وكذلك أجيب عليها 

تقبلي مني خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

فمان الكريم وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> خيتي أم الحمزه حياش الله 
> ربي يحيك ويحفظك من كل مكروووهأشكرك خيتي على كل الأسئلة التي وجهتيها لي 
> بجد وبدووون مجاااامله انا من يشكرك اجابتك كانت وااااافيه جداجدا كما أشكر كل من شارك من الأخوات في طرح الأسئلة 
> ومن القلب اشكرهم واشكر الاخ الفرح دنياي ع المشاركه واتمناها دووووم ينورووونا 
> واتمنى أنني كنت ضيفاً خفيفاً عليكم <<يعني بدون كلسترول هههههههه
> تطمن خيي ضيف خفيف الظل بجد سعدنا وحنا نقرا الاجووووبه 
> 
> بالفعل إستمتعت وأنا أقرأ الأسئلة وكذلك أجيب عليها 
> هذا كله من طيبك وطيب اصلك 
> ...



 خيي *ابو زيـــــــــــن*
كل الشكر لايفي سعة صدرك وكرمك 
كلماااات الشكر قليله في حقك 
لكن لااملك اكثر من الدعاء لك والى والديك 
رحم الله والديك وحفظهم وجعلك بارا بهم 
وقضى الله حوااائجك بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين 
لك من التحايااا اجملها واعطرها 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
عضووو اثبت تواااجده باسلووووبه المشوووق 
 {* ابو سلطان* }

ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<



كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،



اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...



نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!


انت اخي /انتِ اختي 


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟


الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟


اتمنى احبتي ..


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


اعزاائــي ..


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار











تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عمو ابو سلطان 
اكرر نفس السؤال الي سألته اخوي ابو زين 
بعد حمل زوجتك 9 شهور وتعب ( لا سمح الله ) بعدها اتكون النتيجة مولود معاق 
جسديا لا ينموا ولا يتحرك ما هي ردة فعلك ؟ 
هل تعتقد بأنك ستجزع ؟
طبعا احببت اعادة نفس السؤال لأنك اخبر بالحياة 
واكيد شفت اشياء ما شفناها 
ونستفيد من خبراتك عمو

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*أولا، أشكر أختي فرح مشرفتنا العظيمة لهذا المنتدى، منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة و هذا المنتدى لا يرأسه إلا المتخصصون فهي لا بد إلا أن تكون الكفو و الإنسان المناسب، و أجل شرهها عليي عن عدم الدخول في هذا المنتدى المبارك لحد الآن* 
*و أقول لها آسف على تقصيري هنا و عدم تفاعلى مع بقية الإخوة و الأخوات الزملاء فيه* 
*لكنك و بكرمك و بسعة صدرك أتيتي بي إليه و مكبل*  
*ثانيا، أشكر أختي عفاف الهدى مشرفة منتدى الترحيب و التهاني و أيضا على سعة صدرها معي و أنا أرحب بضيوفها الجدد بطريقة غير اعتيادية باستعمال النكته و اللهجة المحلية و أقول لها لعل لدي هنا هدف و هو عدم تقوقع الضيف و محاولة كسر غربته*  
*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> عمو ابو سلطان 
> اكرر نفس السؤال الي سألته اخوي ابو زين 
> بعد حمل زوجتك 9 شهور وتعب ( لا سمح الله ) بعدها اتكون النتيجة مولود معاق 
> جسديا لا ينموا ولا يتحرك ما هي ردة فعلك ؟ 
> هل تعتقد بأنك ستجزع ؟
> طبعا احببت اعادة نفس السؤال لأنك اخبر بالحياة 
> واكيد شفت اشياء ما شفناها 
> ونستفيد من خبراتك عمو



*السلام عليكم* 
*الحقيقة ما ساعفني حظي أن أقرأ أجوبة أخي و صديقي صديق العريش و النارييلة و ارطب لخواجي المغبر و القهوة اللي ما فيها هيل و امسوية على خمرة أخونا الطيب أبو زين، علشان خفت ما أتأخر عليكم و نالي اتحطوا عليي غياب Z time اللي هو اليوم مخصوم بيومين*  
*اتعلمت الخوف من الغبرا مرتي و عسو أختنا مريم، و مرتي ما تتنازل إن عزمت على معاقبة زوجها لذلك أتصور النسوان كلهم مثلها*  
*"و الخوف مثل ما ايقولوا يقطع اليوف"* 
** * ** 
*أما لو لا سمح الله أن جائنا طفل معاق فلا أستطيع الآن أن أخبرك ما ذا سوف نفعل لكني متيقن أن لا نفعل شيء غير عرضه على الطبيب المختص فتلك إرادة الله عز وجل و نترك الأمر له و ما سوف يقرر، فلسنا وحدنا من ابتلي فالكثير الكثير هم من ابتلوا و صبروا جزاهم الله ألف خير* 
*و نحتسب أمرنا و أمر هذا الطفل المسكين لخالقة و مكونه* 
*و الجزع قد يكون لا بد منه لكنه مؤقتا و لعله حافز خلقه الله في الإنسان لكي يتفاعل بسرعة مع الحدث و يحاول عمل شيء مفيد لكن لا يجب أن يكون وسيلة ضعف و هوان* 
*فحين ما قال لنا الطبيب أنا و زوجتي إن امرأتك مريضة بسرطان الثدي لم نبكي أو نتدمر بل هرعنا و نحن في الإمارات إلى مستشفى توام الحكومي و استأصلوه و خلص الشر و مع إنها الآن تحمل الشيء في صدرها 7 سنوات لكنه لم يعوقها فكانت قوية و لا زالت بل هي أقوى مما كانت* 
*و شكرا*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،،*

*يآآآلف مرحبآآآ بعموو سلطآن منور واكيد بنستمتع وانت موجود في اللقآآء  ،،*

*عندي كم سؤآآل بسيطين ويآليت مآازعجك  ،،*

*س1 هل تحب المعآمله مع المعآقين ؟وعآدي عندك تتعآمل معهم ؟وهل تُجيد التعآمل*

*معهم ؟*

*س2 هل تعتقد لو لاسمح الله وكِنت مُعآق لكنت وصلت إلى مآوصلت لهـ* 

*مثلاً وظيفة وزوآج ؟*

*س3 لوجآء لبنت من بنآتك مُعآق لنفترض اصم هل توآفق ؟*

*س4 لو شفت مُعآق ومجموعهـ من الشبآب يسخرو عليه  او جآلسين وهم*

*ينآآظروهـ بنظرات غير هل بتتكلم معآآهم وبتقوول لهم انه مثلاً وو .. او* 

*بتقول كِل وآحد عقلهـ في رآسهـ ؟*

*اسئلتي لليوم اكتفيت  ،،*

*ربي يعطيكم الف عآآآفيهـ ،،*

*بالتووفيق ..~*

*دمتم بود ،،*

*كروزهـ ..}*

----------


## أبو سلطان

آنســـهـ كرزهـ;

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*مسآء الورد ،،*
*آنستي بتي كرزهـ ألحين أولا بالنسبة ليي صباح لكن أباقول و مساء الرياحين و الخيرات و كل شيء أخضر و جميل و اللي ريحته خنينة*
*ليش مو الورد؟* 
*لأن هذا اللي في حديقة بيتنا ألحين بس ...* 
*لسه و الله لا توجد زهرة و لا وردة إلا الجهنميه بس ما فيها ريحه و اتنخز...*
*بس اتصدقي اللعام هالحزة كان عدنا ورد؟* 
*ما نا عارف بعد ليش هالسنه صايرة الدنيا ناشفة و الجو مغبر و الهواء كأنه من بعيد دخان يتطاير ...* 
*بتي إيثار بت عشر اسنين، جايه اليوم من المدرسه اتقول: أبويي بس حولت من الباص اتسددت عوايني فنتينهم من الغبار !*
*قلت ليها الله ايعينش بتي بس لا تنسي اتراجعي للإختبارات*
*هي في ويش و أنا في ويش*
*إلا اتهقي بتي زيادة هالغبار عدنا مسوى ما فيه أمطار؟*
*أنا و الله مستعجب!*
*خليتي راسي يفتر بتحيتش الحلوة هذي المميزة إميه و فمانين درجة كيف إنتوا في القطيف عدكم ورد واحنا ما عدنا*
*يآآآلف مرحبآآآ بعموو سلطآن منور واكيد بنستمتع وانت موجود في اللقآآء  ،،*
*الله و النبي ايحييش ... إلا تدري بتي ليش أنا قاعد ألحين؟ أنا قاعد ألحين الساعة افنعشر و نص نص الليل ترى من زود الهوى اللي يوز في السجر و السنورة برة تعاوي تمبى تدخل و الدنيا منقلبة اغبار و هذه دخلت و خمدت*
*هدااااا ويه ... عفر الا ما بيجينا مطر هالسنه ... بس يتراوى ليي كله من مرتي كييييييييييييييلا تهدر، اتقولي بالعه امسجل*

*أنا أرتاح إذا راحت إلى شغلها - الدوام*
*و انتينا بتي اتقولي منورررررررررررر أي امنور*
*عندي كم سؤآآل بسيطين ويآليت مآازعجك  ،،*
*لا والله حشى، ما ازعجتيني إنتِ أبد قولي غناتي* 

*س1 هل تحب المعآمله مع المعآقين ؟وعآدي عندك تتعآمل معهم ؟وهل تُجيد التعآمل*
*معهم ؟*
*هذا اهنيه فلافت أسأله مو واحد و لا اتخومشي و اتضلميني، فلافة أسئلة...*
*و كل شي غناتي باحسابه*
*و ردي عليهم كلهم مدمجين و اسمعي السالفة:* 
*أنا، الله ايسلمش، طالع على أبويي رحمة الله عليه و هو من باب الشمال و كان أظن مميز لأنه ما ايحب الجهال و هم اصغار أبد*
*بس لين كبروا اشوي إيصير إيموت فيهم و يتراوا ليي أكيد المعاقين أنا وياهم باكون بنفس التعامل* 
*و مرتي بعد تقدري اتقولي عليها ما اتحب التلزيق في اليهال من اتجيبهم من الدختور بعد الولاده تفرد له منام في حجرة فانيه و في الليل اتطفي عليع النور إللهم إلا من جهاز صغير اينبهها لو قام ايصيح اتقوم إله اتشوف ويش فيه اتصلح الوضع و ترجع اتنام*
*و ربت أولادها كلهم على هالطريقة بدون أأأأأأأأأي إزعاج يذكر*
*كلمة راس هاااه: بيني و بينش إحنا نغلط واجد و يا المعاق في الربى في البيت وهذا يتراوا ليي أساس مشاكلهم و يانا في بقية حياتهم* 
*ليش؟*
*لا تعطي المعاق الإهتمام الزايد المخلوط بالشفقة علانية ... خليش قريبه منه بس شديه على جنب و على خفيف* 
*عامليه كأنه طفل عادي ... لأنش إذا أعطيتيه بالش واجد واجد ميزتيه ... و إذا ميزته ضريتيه ... كما إنه يحمل صفات الأطفال الآخرين و هو التمثيل و الدلع*
*أقول لش ليش ضريتيه:*
*1 - بيشعر أمام أخوته و مجتمعه المنزلي بعقدة نفسية و كأنه فعلا ناقص بينهم و مريض*

*و كأنش اتقولي له إنت غير ... فتقتليه نفسيا*
*2 - اليهال اللي حوله بيغارون منه أحيانا و بعضهم بيحطون ليه العند لأنش ميزتيه عليهم ... دولا يهال ما يفهموا ويش اللي صاير بالتفصيل*
*3 - حتى ايقعدوا يتحشوا ويا صدقانهم عنه بازدراء و يتهامسون في ما بينهم إن أمهم مهتمة فيه أكثر منهم و يمكن يبغضوه و يزيدوا في عنده و ذكره بما يكره ... و هو بيكون حساس لكل صغيرة و كبيرة اتدور حواليه و يا ويله*
*أنا شفت بعض معاقين في قرى القطيف في مجالس أبوتهم قاعدين مثل بقيت الناس و الضيوف اتجي و اتسلم على الناس الجالسين وقد فزوا من جلوسهم و هو ما فز لأنه لا يستطيع بس الناس اتسلم عليه مثل ما اتسلم على بقية المجموعة و تسأله عن صحته و اتنكت وياه و ينكت وياهم و كلش عند الجميع عادي و يشاركهم الحديث*

*و هذا ناتج من الربى الناجح في البيت*

*الأم*
*و شفت معاق شاب جاء و ايا أهله العام الماضي بيتنا رجلينه ما يتحركوا يمشي في دراجة بس ابصراحه عنده ولد عم متحمل به واجد في تقويمه و تركيبه السيارة و عاطيه الإهتمام في نقاطه الضعيفة هذي فقط ... بس بقية حياته هو ايزاولها ابنفسه*
*فمثلا بعد ما سبح و ولد عمه ساعده جابه و فلته فعلا فلته على خفيف يمزح معاه جلس عند الشنطة و صار ايطلع لنفسه ملابس و لما خاص من تلبيس نفسه كان في قمة الكمال و الجمال*
*و كان شخصية مميزة بين الجالسين في كل أحادبثه و حركاته*
*و أتذكر أصر إلا أن ايقشر البصل عن مرتي علشان هي نسيبته*
*و حته لباسه جخة معتني ابنفسه حتى أحسن من بقية أخوته ينتقي اثيابه اللي اتناسب بعضها و ما فيه فرق في حياته بين كل الجالسين إلا في ما ذكرت مثلا عند ما يركب السيارة إذا ما اتحمله ما يركب* 
*فهنا يحتاج إلى مساعدة إبن عمه اللي في سنه قايم ابهالمهمة تطوعا خير قيام مند الصغر كما أخبرتني زوجتي و لا تشعر إنه ايقدم إله خدمة، لا أبد ... و حتى أحيان يتمازحوا ببراءه كامله بحيث إنه ما بيركبه السيارة و المعاق يتهددة بالضرب بالعكاكيز إن ما اسرع ابتركيبه*
*و والده و أخوته يتحركوا و لا كأنه بينهم معاق*

*س2 هل تعتقد لو لاسمح الله وكِنت مُعآق لكنت وصلت إلى مآوصلت لهـ* 
*مثلاً وظيفة وزوآج ؟*
*إيه و لا، في ذاك الزمان المعاق كما في هذا الزمان يعتمد على توجه أبويه. مثلا أنا أعرف شخصية كبرى تغمده الله برحمته، فقد كان لي معلم و مربي كان معاق في كلتا رجليه*
*ربته أمه رحمة الله عليها و كان وحيدها فقد توفى والده و هو في المنز* 
*قررت أم هذا الرجل أن تجعل منه رجل أصطورة زمانه ودته المعلم محمول في الذهاب و الإياب و علمته و كان يتمتع بصوت شجي و كان يحفظ بسرعة فأصبح أكبر ملا على مستوى أكثر من قرية في القطيف و كان طول حياته الرجل المميز* 
*حتى توفي رحمة الله عليه قبل عدة سنوات*
*أما أنا فلا أعتقد أن أكون كذلك، خلف الله عليي لا صوت و لا حفظ اتقولي مصيوب ابعين هههههههههههـ، حتى مرتي دائما اتقول عني جاكم اللي ايخوف اليهال من جهاشت صوتي*
*لكن يمكن أكون فالح في الأعمال الخفيفة في النخلوة و البنت لول إذا قال عنها أبوها تتزوج تتزوج و يمكن أطلع ابمره أحلى من مرتي الحاليه ... هههههـ* 
*يا علي ... لا حد ايقول ليها !*
*بالله عليش إذا و أنا كامل البنيه و يا مرتي هذي وهي شديه ويايي هدا شيفه من نايبه لو كنت معاق ... مع إني وسيم كما أخبرتني السيدة والدتي قبل أن تموت رحمة الله عليها ... ههههههـ*
*س3 لوجآء لبنت من بنآتك مُعآق لنفترض اصم هل توآفق ؟*
*عااااااااااااااااااد الا هادي، دكيه طالعه على إمها ... ما تقبل مني كلام ... لكن السؤال لو جابت و بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ليي كما ذكرتي معاق و قد أحبته هي فهل أعترض؟* 
*لا، لا اعتراض لدي في ذلك فهذه حياتها هي فقط و لتلتف بمن تحب و الكل في هذه الحياة عندي إنسان*
*و قد رأيت في الغرب أن بنات و لا أحلى اقترنوا بمن أحبوا من معاقين و عاشوا معهم الحياة الإعتيادية الكريمة بدون تدمر و لا احتجاج لأنها تزوجت من اختارت دون شفقة أو إجبار من أحد*
*س4 لو شفت مُعآق ومجموعهـ من الشبآب يسخرو عليه  او جآلسين وهم*
*ينآآظروهـ بنظرات غير هل بتتكلم معآآهم وبتقوول لهم انه مثلاً وو .. او* 
*بتقول كِل وآحد عقلهـ في رآسهـ ؟*
*الجواب ليش هالمعاق أصلا موجود هنا أختي و في هذا الموقع عرضة لهؤلاء الشباب الداشر؟ لا بد و إنه مثلهم أو منهم و إلا فموقع هذا الشاب هو منزله محاط بأهله و إخوانه و إذا أراد أن يخرج رافقه أحد أحباءه*
*إما تصديي لهم باللوم و التوبيخ فلا يزيل البلاء عته بل يزيده، لأن الشباب عنيد و لا أستطيع إنقاده إلا باحتواشه كاملا إن أراد ذلك، و أخده بالسيارة إلى بيته* 
*اسئلتي لليوم اكتفيت  ،،*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عآآآفيهـ ،،*
*بالتووفيق ..~*
*ياااااااااااااااو، اتقول اكتفت بتي آنســــــــــــهـ كرزهـ بعد ما طلعت روحي*
*لكن أنا أبغى أعرف إنتوا بنات القطيف من ويش قبيتوا شديه و صرتوا صحافيات و كاتبات باحتراف مرة وحدة*

*و الله إنتوا أحسن من أي صحفية أو كاتبة في العالم*
*تعالي يامي شوفي حفيداتش شيفه صاروا و انتي كل عصريه طالعة مناك من المزيرع حامله هالمشيال و رايحه السوق اتبيعي لوز*

*رحم الله أمواتنا جميع*

*دمتم بود ،،*

*كروزهـ ..}*
*و أنتي أيضا دمتي بالتوفيق في كل ما حبيتي و هويتي* 

*بس إياني و اياش اتجيبي هالسيره إلى مرتي ... و دمتي*

[/quote]

*أبو سلطان*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> 
> *أولا، أشكر أختي فرح مشرفتنا العظيمة لهذا المنتدى، منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة و هذا المنتدى لا يرأسه إلا المتخصصون فهي لا بد إلا أن تكون الكفو و الإنسان المناسب،* 
> *اتمنى فعلا ان اكوون اقدم ولو القليل من الفائده للجميع وع راسهم انا استفيد* 
> *لان الانسان مهما تعلم يكون ناقص في العلم* 
> *و أجل شرهها عليي عن عدم الدخول في هذا المنتدى المبارك لحد الآن* 
> *و أقول لها آسف على تقصيري هنا و عدم تفاعلى مع بقية الإخوة و الأخوات الزملاء فيه* 
> *لكنك و بكرمك و بسعة صدرك أتيتي بي إليه و مكبل* 
> ...



 عموو* ابوسلطان* 
اشكر حظوووورك وتقبلك دعـــــــــوووتي 
ون شاء الله تلقى حسن الضيافه 
ملاحظه...
عمووو لم تجاااوب على اسئلتي قبل الاخت عفاف 
وهم سبعه اسئله اتمنى تجاوب عليهم حتى 
اتي لك بالمزييييد  :embarrest: ههههه
*لي عـــــــووده بعد اجابتك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *أما لو لا سمح الله أن جائنا طفل معاق فلا أستطيع الآن أن أخبرك ما ذا سوف نفعل لكني متيقن أن لا نفعل شيء غير عرضه على الطبيب المختص فتلك إرادة الله عز وجل و نترك الأمر له و ما سوف يقرر، فلسنا وحدنا من ابتلي فالكثير الكثير هم من ابتلوا و صبروا جزاهم الله ألف خير*
> *كلام معقول عمو ويعطيك العافية ومن نظر الى مصيبة* 
> *غيره هانت عليه مصيبته* 
> *و نحتسب أمرنا و أمر هذا الطفل المسكين لخالقة و مكونه*
> *ونعم الصنيع الطيب*  
> *و الجزع قد يكون لا بد منه لكنه مؤقتا و لعله حافز خلقه الله في الإنسان لكي يتفاعل بسرعة مع الحدث و يحاول عمل شيء مفيد لكن لا يجب أن يكون وسيلة ضعف و هوان*اهمشي ذكرته عمو لأن الجزع لابد منه يمكن ما يكون بالصراخ والضجة وحرمان الأكل ووووو الإيمان حقا قوي بس تجي الإنسان 
> مثل النوبات اتحصله يوم يبكي يوم يتمنى يشوف ابنه مثل كل اليهال 
> يتمنى ويتحسر وووو لابد للدمعة ان تسلك طريقها و الجزع يختلف من انسان الى اخر وذاك يرجع الى قوة الصدمة و مدى قوة او ضعف الإيمان
> *فحين ما قال لنا الطبيب أنا و زوجتي إن امرأتك مريضة بسرطان الثدي لم نبكي أو نتدمر بل هرعنا و نحن في الإمارات إلى مستشفى توام الحكومي و استأصلوه و خلص الشر و مع إنها الآن تحمل الشيء في صدرها 7 سنوات لكنه لم يعوقها فكانت قوية و لا زالت بل هي أقوى مما كانت*
> ...



عفوايعطيك الله الف عافية

----------


## أبو سلطان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
> مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين.. 
> ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 
> ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
> ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
> عضووو اثبت تواااجده باسلووووبه المشوووق 
> {* ابو سلطان* } 
> ...



*شكرا أختي مشرفتنا فرح على هذا الحوار الشيق و آسف للتأخير لأن زوجتي في إجازة هذا الصباح و هي تطلب مني عمل الشاي إليها باستمرار و أنا ألبي طلبها لأنها و كما تقول أن الشاي من يدي أحلى* 
** 
*لكن حتى الشغاله تعلمت و المدام في البيت، تطلب مني أيضا أن أعمل لها الشاي مثل المدام من السماور مالي* 

*و هم السبب مثل عمتها، الشاي من إيدي أحلى، و عمتها ما اتدافع عني و اتقول ليها على الأقل عيب هذا رجال كبير* 
*إذا أنا وفي عمري المتقدم هذا لست معاق مثل كثير من الرجال الذين أصغر مني سنا و هم لا يعملون شيء في البيت إلا الأوامر* 
*و أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل خير و اسمحي لي مرة أخرى على التأخير*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعد مساءك بالانوااارالمحمديه 
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool: 

دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## أبو سلطان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> يسعد مساءك بالانوااارالمحمديه 
> *عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد* 
> 1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
> اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
> متواجده فيه ؟ 
> *السلام عليكم أختي فرح مشرفتنا العزيزة* 
> ...



*و حاضرين* 

*و أنت أيضا دمتي بألف خير*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...

مساءك بالانوااار المحمديه 
خيي اسمح لنا بهذه الاسئله ونتمنى ان لانكون اثقلنا عليك  :embarrest: 
1)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
3)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟
4)هل للاهل دووور فعال وايجابي تجاه رفع مستوى ابنهم المعاق ؟
5)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
6)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس ابو سلطان لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)ماهو اعصب موقف مر عليك من مجالسة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟
9)هل تعرف الى لغة الاشاره ؟

ولي عووووده ان شاء الله  :embarrest: 

لك من التحايااا اعطرها واجملها بحب النبي محمدوآله الاطهار

----------


## أبو سلطان

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> 
> مساءك بالانوااار المحمديه 
> خيي اسمح لنا بهذه الاسئله ونتمنى ان لانكون اثقلنا عليك 
> 
> *و عليكم السلام*
> 
> *و ما أثقلتي علي، و أتشرف مادام العمل فيه ما للنفع العام*
> ...



 
*و لكم كذلك* 

*و أتريا، و حاضرين للطيبين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآآته ،،*

*يآاحلى مسآآء واحلى صبآآح ورد لـ عموو ابو سلطآآن  ،،*

*س 1 بِمآ انك قِلت ليش توآجد في امآآكن توآجد هالشبآآب في سؤالي في اسئلتي*

*إلا فووق هل تعتقد إن وجود الشخص من ذوي الإحتيآجآآت في منزلهـ وعدم خروجهـ* 

*من المنزل هل هذا هو الحل الصآئب ..؟*

*إذا كآآن هذا الرد الصآئب هل تعتقد إن هذا لايؤثر في نفسية المُعآآق ..؟*

*س 2 هل تعتقد أن حسآسية المُعآآقين المُفرطهـ احيآناً مُزعجهـ ..؟*

*لو اُعطيت لك فرصهـ ان تُدرس طلآب في مُدرسه بهآ اشخآآص عآديين* 

*ومُعآآقين* 

*هل ستُفرق بينهم وتُميز المعآقين على العآديين ..؟* 

*وبش عَموو الله يعينك على اسئلتي  ،،*

*وربي يووفقك إن شآآء الله  ،،*

*دِمت بِكل ود ومَحبه ،،*

*تحيآآتي* 

*كروزهـ ..~*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآآته ،،* 
> *يآاحلى مسآآء واحلى صبآآح ورد لـ عموو ابو سلطآآن  ،،*
> 
> *و عليكم السلام*
> *و المساء الحلو و الصباح الجميل لأحلى كرزهـ*  
> *س 1 بِمآ انك قِلت ليش توآجد في امآآكن توآجد هالشبآآب في سؤالي في اسئلتي* 
> *إلا فووق هل تعتقد إن وجود الشخص من ذوي الإحتيآجآآت في منزلهـ وعدم خروجهـ*  
> *من المنزل هل هذا هو الحل الصآئب ..؟*
> 
> ...



*و الود للجميع*

----------


## فرح

صباااح الورد والكادي 
واسمح لي عموووو بهذه الاسئله :embarrest:  ،،،
1)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البت تسوي دورات  :embarrest: هههه
2)ابوسلطان هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
3)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق المتحضره للتعامل معهم ؟
4)ابوسلطان ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟
5)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
هــــــــنا اكتفي بهذا القدر من اسئلتي..
لي عــــــوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:

----------


## أبو سلطان

> صباااح الورد والكاد
> 
> *صباح الشاي لمخدر* 
> واسمح لي عموووو بهذه الاسئله ،،، 
> *تفظلي بنيتي* 
> 1)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البت تسوي دورات هههه 
> *لا أعتقد، لأني لا أنتمي بأي صلة لمن لديهم معاقين هنا هذي وحده، و الثانية أنا بعيد منكم في القطيف و أذهب هناك في السنتين يومين يعني يوم عن كل سنه*
> 
> *ههههههههههــ*
> ...



*منتظر*  
*و شكرا*

----------


## واحد فاضي

مسّاك ولا صبّحك الله بالخير 

عساك على القوة أخويي أبو سلطان 

كح كح كح كح .........يووووه نسينا نطفي الغليون :bigsmile: 

يا هلا ويا مسهلا  .... تفضل ويانا على فنيال قهوه 

وفردتين تمره خلاص وشيشي حليوين 

حيفنا يايبينهم من النخل 

وانت قاعد في العريس وصوبك الحب وبعد ما تبرّررررد على قلبك بقلاص 

ماي فاااااااااااتر قول ليي >>>>>

س1- من المعروف أن المعاقين مهضومون إعلامياً ، فهل ترى في المستقبل أي بوادر للإهتمام الإعلامي بهذه الفئة ؟؟

س2- كيف برأيك ننمي طريقة التعامل مع المعاقين بالنسبة لأطفالنا ؟؟ 

س3- دمعة معاق .............دمعة طفل .......أيهما أكثر تأثيراً في نفسك ؟؟ولماذا ؟؟


هذا اللي عندي الحين 

با أقوم أركّب ليي غوري شاي 

على السماور

تفضل على استكانة شاي مخدر اوووووه غير شكل 

فمان الله

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مسّاك ولا صبّحك الله بالخير
> 
> *الله ايصبحك بالخير و العافية تفضل أخوك واحد فاضي!*  
> 
> 
> عساك على القوة أخويي أبو سلطان  
> *الله ايقويك أخويي* 
> كح كح كح كح .........يووووه نسينا نطفي الغليون 
> *كح كح كح كح مالت ارجال لأنهم ورى غليون النارجيلة لازم ايسووا شديه خصوصا اللي من عنده التتن علشان ايقولوا شربوا من عنده راس حار و غالي* 
> ...



*و في أمان الرحمن عسى ربي يحفضك و يخليك*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*و كأن اللقاء قد خلص فقد انتهت الثلاثة الأيام فلا يسعني إلا أن أشكركم على حسن استضافتكم الكريمة لي قبل أن أودعكم* 
*أرجوا أن كنت و لا أزال عند حسن ظنكم*  
*كما أرجو أن قد وفقت في بعض الإجابات و لو أن معلوماتي في هذا الحقل ضحلة و أعترف بذلك* 
*و حاضرين*  
*و شكرا للجميع*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *و كأن اللقاء قد خلص فقد انتهت الثلاثة الأيام فلا يسعني إلا أن أشكركم على حسن استضافتكم الكريمة لي قبل أن أودعكم* 
> *أرجوا أن كنت و لا أزال عند حسن ظنكم*  
> *كما أرجو أن قد وفقت في بعض الإجابات و لو أن معلوماتي في هذا الحقل ضحلة و أعترف بذلك* 
> *و حاضرين*  
> 
> *و شكرا للجميع*



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
عمووو *ابو ســلطان*
نحن من نشكرك ع قبولك دعوتنا لك وسعة صدرك للاجابه
من القلب نشكرك ويعطيك العاافيه 
ولاحرمنا روووعة حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العاافيه والمعذره منك ..فقد تأخرت بالردعليك 
لظروووف ... :embarrest: 
نسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## أبو سلطان

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> عمووو *ابو ســلطان*
> نحن من نشكرك ع قبولك دعوتنا لك وسعة صدرك للاجابه
> من القلب نشكرك ويعطيك العاافيه 
> ولاحرمنا روووعة حظووورك الطيب 
> يعطيك العاافيه والمعذره منك ..فقد تأخرت بالردعليك 
> لظروووف ...
> نسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق 
> ...



*و أنتم كذلك جزاكم الله خير و لا خلا و لا عدم و عملكِ هذا خير و لخدمة المجتمع*

*و في دعت المولى*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
الشاعر الممــــــيز>> امــــــير العاشــقين<<
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار











تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هههههههههه خيتوووو فرح*

*ولا يهمك الاجابات تكون جاهزة* 

*على ما احط اجابات الانسة كرزة في موضوعها* 

*واجابات الاظفال ظحك ياعمري عليهم هالجهال ههههههههه*

*بس خيتووو فرح ولا يهمك راح اجاوب اسالتك وبكل صراحه* 

*شوي بس*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
> الشاعر الممــــــيز>> امــــــير العاشــقين<< 
>  
> 1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟ 
> 
> هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
> 
> ...



 

*اسئله حلوة والله*

ومقابله جميله للغاية 

كنت سعيداً بتلك الاجابات 

واسف على القصور 

لك مني كل الموده والاحترام 

وجاهز لكل سؤال 

عساكي على القوة ام حمزاوي

والله يوفقه ويبعد عنك الشر ويسدد خطاك 

ويحميك يارب من كل ضر وبلاء ياكريم 


أخاك العزيز
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم أحمد

----------


## فرح

> *اسئله حلوة والله*
> *الاحلى تواااجدك خيي* 
> 
> ومقابله جميله للغاية  
> كنت سعيداً بتلك الاجابات 
> ونحن اسعد بقبولك دعــــــوووتي  
> واسف على القصور 
> ان شاء الله مامنك اقصووور  
> لك مني كل الموده والاحترام  
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي جاسم 
ع حظووورك الرااائع واجااابااات جدا رااائعه
يعطيك العااافيه ،،
اعتذر اذا لم افيك حقك 
لي عــــــــــووووده ان شاء الله

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعد اياااامك خيي 
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله 

دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم 
خيي *امـــــــير* ويـــــــــنك فيه 
جـــــــااااري الانتظااااار ...

----------


## أمير العاشقين

سوري على الانتظار بس تعرفي البرد شوي انا وهو اعداء ما احبه 

كل يمرضني 

سوري خيتووو والله 

والحين اجاوب على كل سؤال وبرحابه صدر والله 

دعواتك خيتووو 

وبالعكس لا ازعاج ولا شي ام حمزاوي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يسعد اياااامك خيي 
> وايامك سعيد بحق الحسين وايامه الي على الابواب
> *عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد* 
> احلى عوده خيتووو فروح يا هلا فيك
> 1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
> اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
> متواجده فيه ؟
> ...



خيتووو فرووح ام حمزاوي 
كلي اسف على التاخير 
بس كنت تعبان شوي والله 
لان البرد اففف كريه ما احبه 

ويالله انتظر اسئله 

واسف مره ثانيه 

بالانتظار خيتوووو

ودمتي برعاية المولى والباري الكريم 


دعواتك خيتووو

اخوك العزيز 
جاسم أحمد 
امير العاشقين

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..

مساءالورد والريحان 
*لقدعـــــــــدت من جدييييييييد*
اسمح لي اخوووي *امـــــــير* بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكووون خفيفه 
1)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
2)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
3)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
4)ماالاشياء التي طبعت طابع سعيد في نفس *امــــــير* من مواقف من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه .؟اذكر الموقف بالتفصيل 
5)خيي من مجالستك لذوي الاحتياجات اكيد لمست فيهم بعض الصفات 
الحلووه ماهيه هذه الصفات؟وماهيه الصفات الغير مرغوبه فيهم ؟
اتمنى الاجابه بصراااحه  :embarrest: 
6)خيي هل تعرف الى لغة الاشاره ولغة الشفاه ؟
واذا كنت تعرفها هل تحب انك تعلمها الى اولادك مستقبلا ؟واذا لم تعرفها هل تحب تتعلمها ؟
اممممم اكييييييييد بتقووول اوووووف منك فـــــرحوووه هلكتيني متى ينتهي هالقاء  :embarrest:  :evil: ..
اعتذر خيي اذا تعبناااااك 
*واكييييييييد لي عــــــــــــوووده* 
الى ان اعوودلك من التحاياا اجملها واعطرها 

بذكر حبيب القلوب وطبيب النفوس نبينا محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ..
> *عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> مساءالورد والريحان 
> *مساء الفل ويالياسمين*
> *لقدعـــــــــدت من جدييييييييد*
> *ياهلا فيك انتي بكل وقت وكل لحظه*
> اسمح لي اخوووي *امـــــــير* بهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكووون خفيفه
> *مسموحه خيتووو عادي خدي راحتك خفيفه ولذيذه*  
> ...



 
*خيتوووووووو ام حمزاوي تسلمين* 
*تسلمين* 
*تسلمين* 

*وسوري على التأخير* 

*وبانتظار جديد اسئلتك* 

*الله يوفقك يارب ويحميك* 

*على القوة يارب* 

*اخوك* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم احمد*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
مساء الانوااار المحمديه 
عـــــــدنا من جديييييييييييييد
1)كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
3)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
4)ماذا استفدت من مجالستك لهذا الصديق؟اذكر الاشياء التي استفدتها منه ؟وهل تعلمت منه شي.؟
5)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البنت تسوي دورات :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :embarrest: هههه
6)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
7)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
8)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ :rolleyes:   :embarrest: 
9) خيي قلت انك عندك صداقااات من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ممكن تذكر نوع الاعاقه  :embarrest:  ..بالتحديد ماذا استفدت منهم وتعلمته وعملت به في حياتك ؟
10)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس *امــــــير* لدرجة البكاء؟ 
11)ماهو اعصب موقف مر عليك من مجالسة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟ولازال في الذاكره ؟
الى هـــنــا وسأكتفي باسئلتي 
ولي عووووده ان شاء الله  :embarrest:

----------


## Malamh Cute

السلام عليكم ،

صبآح الخير ،، 
أمير منور اللقآء خيي وإجآبآتك رآئعه وموآقفك كمآن روعه :) .. 
امم مو في بآلي اسئله وآجد بس لازم نقوم بالوآجب هع :) .. 
س1 اغلب ذوي الإحتيآجات نرى فيهم طيبه نآدراً مآنرآهآ في العآديين 
لمآذا تعتقد هل بسبب مرض مُعين اي إعآقه مثلاً ام مآذا ..؟ 
س2 نظرة المُجتمع غآلبيتنآ لاتعجبنا الا وهي الشفقه وليست الإخوه التي  
اقصدهآ تعتقد لمآذا لم يتثقف المُجتمع إلى الآن بالرغم انه  
ليس بالقليل او الغريب وجود ذوي الإحتياجات في مُجتمعنآ ..؟ 

هل تعتقد وجود ذوي الإحتيآجات في مكآن عآم إحرآج لهم والأفضل 
توآجدهم في امآكن ليس بهآ تجمع نآس ..؟ 
لو رُزِقتَ بـ طفل او طفله من ذوي الإحتيآجات هل تخجل بإظهآره للمجتمع ..؟ 
وبس خيوو :) .. 
ربي يعطيك العآفيه .. 
لاعدمنآك ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مساء الانوااار المحمديه 
> عـــــــدنا من جديييييييييييييد
> 1)كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
> ابناء ككل 
> اسمحي لي في زين وفي الشين 
> وجهة نطري ارى الشين والمتمسخر ورا الزين والرزين 
> يعني تختلف على حسب الاشخاص خيتوو
> ...



 
خيتوو ياهلا والله 
بانتظار العوده خيتووو وياهلا والله 

وشكراً مشكورة والله خيتووو فرووح

عساكي على القوة يارب

بالانتظار 
أخاااك 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ،
> عليكم السلام والرحمه 
> صبآح الخير ،،
> صباح الفل والياسمين والورد  
> أمير منور اللقآء خيي وإجآبآتك رآئعه وموآقفك كمآن روعه :) ..
> منور بوجودك خيتوووو من ذوقك الرائع خيتوو 
> امم مو في بآلي اسئله وآجد بس لازم نقوم بالوآجب هع :) ..
> ما تقصري والله خيتووو 
> حاضرين وانشالله نكفي ونوفي كرووز 
> ...



 

*خيتووو كروز يسلموووا على الاسئله الخفيفه الله يعطيك مليون الف عافيه* 

*لقاء حلوووو وجميله وبانتظار اسئلتك ان كان في جعبتك المزيد* 

*ويهلا ويا مسهلا* 


*وعساك على القوة يارب* 

*أخاك العزيز*
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صبااااح الخيييير والسعاده وزيارة امير المؤمنين علي واولاده الطاهرين
خيي المعذره ..اذا اثقلنا عليك بأسئلتنا  :embarrest: ...
1) السؤال الذي لم تفهم ماذا اقصده هوو مثلا ولنقل الصم والبكم 
يكوون عنده ابدااع حلوو من جهة الفن والرسم والخط الانسان السليم نهائي لايلتفت الى هذا الابداااع ابد كل همه هو الاعاقه لذى هذا الشخص ؟ ان شاء الله وضح السؤااااال :rolleyes:  :wacko: ..
2)قلت انه عندك صديق كتب خاطره خيي حبيت اعرف الاعاااقه يعني مثلا كفيف* صم *شلل ؟ لي من هالسؤال قصداذا عرفت راح اخبرك عنه  :embarrest:  :cool: 
3) اميروانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل امم معروف عنك تحب الاطفااال  :wink: وعمره تقريبا خمس ..ست سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي حبيت تسأله وتكلمه وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
خيي طرحت عليك سؤال عن الطفل التوحدي (مثل ماهو متداول عدنا الطفل المغولي ) فهمت قصدي يللا جاوب  :embarrest:  
2)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
قلت >ماتظن يفتقر> اريد اثبات بدليل  خيي ع اي اساس قلت الجواب اعتذر موتعتبره :embarrest:  تحدي لاسمح الله بس اريد ان تثبت لي  هالشي ؟

*اكتفي الآن* 
*لي عــــــوووده ان شاء الله* 
*تمنايتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عليكم السلام والرحمة 
> 
> صبااااح الخيييير والسعاده وزيارة امير المؤمنين علي واولاده الطاهرين
> صباح الخيرات والانوار والسعاده بزياره علي واولاده يارب
> خيي المعذره ..اذا اثقلنا عليك بأسئلتنا ...
> شدعوه عادي لو يصير دوم اللقاء نو بربلم خيتووو 
> خذي راحتك فرووح بالعكس استانس 
> 1) السؤال الذي لم تفهم ماذا اقصده هوو مثلا ولنقل الصم والبكم 
> ...






*أسئله حلوووة خيتووو فروح* 

*يعطيك العافيه يارب* 

*بالانتظار بقية الاسئله* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب* 

*خالص تحياتي لك خيتووو*
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساءك بالانوار خيي 
1) كونك عاشرت هذه الفئه ،،مالذي لمست فيه من خلال تقربك منه
هل وصلت الى درجة الخووف عليه وهل اصبحت تحمل له موده خاصه
ومالذي اثرفي نفس* امــــــــير* الى انك بكيت او فرحت من اجله؟1} هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
2}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*امير ..*
الى هـــــنا واكتفي بأسئلتي :embarrest:  :wacko: ..
لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها

----------


## فرح

اخوووي* امــــــــير...*
كل الشكر والتقدير لك خيي 
ع قبولك دعــــــــــوووتي ،،وع سعة صدرك 
واجااابتك كانت رااائعه ،،وكنت اتمنى انك تجاوب 
ع الاسئله الاخيره ..
بس كلا له ظروووفه ...
يعطيك العااافيه .ودووووم ننتظر تواااصلك 
دمتم بألف خير وصحه وعااافيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
الاخ ..الممــــــــيز وآرآآئه الرااائعه واسلوووبه الشيق 
_ابو بـــــاســـــــــــم ،،عـــــــماد علي،،_
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

انت اخي /انتِ اختي 

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟

3/ برايك الشخصي ..

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟

اتمنى احبتي ..

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..

اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار












تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## عماد علي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*


* موضوع راقي خيتو فرح ، وأنا أقرأه دمعت عيناي ربما لآني ربما أرى نفسي داخل إطاره* 





ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا 



 *دائما وأبدا ... أسأل نفسي هذا السؤال ما ذنبي* *
 فيرجع صدى سؤالي مجاوبا : إن الله إذا أحب عبدا إبتلاه
 نتمنى أن نكون محبوبين عند خالقنا ... نعم الرب ونعم النصير....
*
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي

 قد* لا تكون نظرات احتقار بقدر ما تكون استعطاف* *
 واحيانا أخر ... تعب وملل من مساعدة هذا المعاق
 هو سجن يتمنى المرء فيه أن يخرج منه بأسرع ما يقدر وأحيانا يرى الموت خلاصه...
*

كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،

 *كثير من الاحيان أخاطب نفسي لو لم أكن معاق كيف ستكون شخصيتي في هذه الحياة الدنيا نعم ستختلف وتختلف كثيراً* *
 فقيود العجز قد ولت واصبحت حياتي أكثر حرية 
 اتحسر على هذه الحرية المفقودة
 وأتمنى كثيرا أن أنال حرية لا حدود لها يعوضني ربي عنها في الاخرة
 فهل نكسب الاخرة يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون*




 *مرض فقر الدم الوراثي* *
 وكما أوضحتي خيتو فهو مصنف هنا من ضمن المعاقين
 هذا المرض ينهش ما يقارب ثلاثة أرباع  القطيف وقد تقل النسبة قليلا وقد تزيد...
 
 أصبت به منذ نعومة أظفاري في الصف الثاني الابتدائي 
 وحيث أنه جديد عهد في المنطقة ( كانوا يسمونه رياح المفاصل )
 فالمستشفى لم يفهم حالتي فقد أصابتني آلام شديدة في ذراعي وتنومت فيها 7 أيام مع مرافقة والدي  ظنوا أنها مكسورة ؟!!!! فلفوا حولي جبيرة إلا أن الالم ... لم يفارقني وبعدها إكتشفوا مرضي الغريب... فقر الدم المنجلي
 وكان علاجه ببساطة محلول وريدي وسرعان ما زال الالم ... نظر أبي بإستغراب أهذا علاجك ( وكأنه يرى سحراً ) خلاص نشتري لنا كم علبة منه وانتهت القضية... إلا أن القضية أكبر من ذلك  فقصتي معه ابتدأت ولا نهاية لها وحتى هذه اللحظة فأنا أكتب وزميلي في الحياة ( فقر الدم المنجلي ) يشاركني حياتي ولا أدري أأسميه زميلي أم عدوي... فقد أراني الموت مرتين  وأفقدني جزء من جسمي ( المرارة ) ودائما يسألني الطبيب عن طحالي هل هو منتفخ أم طبيعي فإن كان منتفخا فقد ينزع مني الطحال
 ولدى غيري ممن عندهم نسبة خطيرة من هذا المرض فإنه يأكل عظامهم...
 والبعض الاخر تغلب عليهم المرض فأخذ أرواحهم...
 وطالما أنه مرض في الدم فالويل كل الويل لبقية أعضاء الجسم الاخرى إن كان تكسر هذا الدم قريب منها...
 الله يشافي مرضى المسلمين والمسلمات...
 
*
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟

 *بالنسبة لي سيكون السؤال**

 ماذا فعلت بإعاقتك ؟!


 أولا الحمد لله على كل حال
 فرغم المرض إلا أني واقف على رجلي أفضل بكثير ممن هو معافى وهذا بفضل من الله ونعمته
 كنت من الاوئل على الشرقية في الابتدائي
 دخلت جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن
 قسم الهندسة الكيميائية التطبيقية 
 وتخرجت منها بمرتبة الشرف الثالثة
 متزوج كما تعرفون ولي وظيفة حكومية راتبها يكفيني ويكفي أهلي معي ولله الحمد.*

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
 *نعم الزواج حق طبيعي لكل انسان وهو حاجة فطرية ... في هذه المسألة كان الكثير ينصحني بأن أتزوج على أساس كون الزوجة سليمة من هذا المرض حتى لا يصيب هذا المرض أبنائي وفعلا أصبح هذا المرض شرطا إضافيا أضعه في قائمة شروط زواجي ( طبعا لم يكن حينها قرار رسمي من الدولة بضرورة الفحص الطبي ) ولذا فقد سبقت العالم بهذا وكم أتعبني هذا الشرط وكنت أظن أن زواجي سيكون سريعا فالحمد لله لا ينقصني شيء* *
 فانا ولله الحمد
 جامعي - موظف - بعيد عن ما يضر بسمعتي أمام الناس
 
 وكل ذلك لم يشفع لي  فقد كان شرطي صعب 
 أنا أبحث عن فتاة سليمة وكل ما أتقدم لإحداهن ويكون ظاهرهن السلامة من هذا المرض إلا أن هناك نسبة ضئيلة منه تظهر بعد الفحص
 فيفشل الامر وأعاود المحاولة من جديد والياس يأكلني 
 مرة - مرتان - ثلاث -... ربما وصلت للعاشرة
 حتى قالها والدي صريحة إن لم تحصل على شريكة حياتك من هنا فأنا مستعد أن أزوجك من خارج البلد...
 بالنسبة لي كنت أنظر للمسألة بشيء من الايجابية فلقد أصبح زواجي بيد الله
 وهو من سوف يزوجني فكان هذا يصبرني فيبدوا أنه سبحانه وتعالى قد إختار لي زوجة والمطلوب هو الصبر...
 حتى جاء اليوم الموعود وكان سريعاً جدا فالبنت كانت قد عملت تحليل قبل قدومي لخطبتها ... وهآأنا ذا قد تزوجت ولله الحمد 
 ننعم بنعمه ظاهرة وباطنة أنا وأهلي وإبني الصغير*


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
 *هو بلاء وإن شاء الله يأتي اليوم الذي لا نرى فيه مريض فقر الدم الوراثي في منطقتنا... فقط نحتاج لوعي وحزم في هذه المسألة.**
 
*

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
 *لا أؤيدها* *
 فالذي ينظر بنظرة الدونية فهذا يعمل بأصله
 والمشفق ربما يظن بإشفاقه أنه يحسن للمعاق وهو لا يدري أنه يجرحه
*


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟

 *لا لم يأخذ...*



4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


أعتقد إذا كانت البنت ذات دين وخلق فلن افرط بها وهذه البنت في هذا الزمن ناذرة...


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟

 *ربما يكون المعاق من لديه موهبة  أعطاه الله إياها إلا أنه لا يستغلها ويدفنها**
 وبهذا التعريف فالمعاقين عندنا كثر...*


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
 *دائما حينما أرى معاق أردد يا دافع البلاء* *
 وأدعوا له...*

/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟





 *الله لا يقولها... وقضية الابتعاد عن صديقي فهذه غير واردة عندي* *
 ربما يقل إختلاطي به بسبب إعاقته ولكن أن أتركه فلا.
 
 
 أتمنى أني أجبت عن أسئلتك خيتو كاملة وإحنا موجودين وبالخدمة...
 
*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
> 
> 
> *موضوع راقي خيتو فرح ، وأنا أقرأه دمعت عيناي ربما لآني ربما أرى نفسي داخل إطاره* 
>  
> 
> لااكذب عليك خيي اذا قلت لك من اول مادخلت بهالقسم وكلما اقرا موضوع واتأثر فيه 
> ينتابني البكاء ،،واوقات نفسيتي تتأزم 
> وكل الابستطاعتنا قوله ربي ارحم بعباده 
> ...



مشكووور اخوووي *ابو بسوووم* 
واسعدنا تلبيتك دعـــــــــوووتي 
وان شاء الله تكون ضيافتنا تروق لك ونكون وافين بحق الضيافه 
كل الشكر لايفي روووعة حظووورك 
يعطيك العاافيه 
وربي يعافيك من كل سوء بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين عليه السلام 
ويقضي حوائجك للدنيا والاخره بحق باب الحوائج ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام 
دمتم بخيييييير 
*لي عـــــــــوووده بعد قليل ..*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 

مساء الخير والسعاده
خيي اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله ....
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
4)خيي ابوباسم هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟

الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## عماد علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*



1) لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟

*سأتحدث عن ما عايشته فلعله يعطينا صورة أوضح في هذه المسألة

بالنسبة للوظيفة : فقد كان أملي وأنا أتخرج من جامعة لها ثقلها ليس على نطاق المملكة فقط بل على نطاق الشرق الاوسط تخرجت منها وبمرتبة الشرف الثالثة أن أحصل لي على وظيفة في إحدى الشركات العملاقة في مجال تخصصي ولكن ما الذي حدث ... 

لكون هذه الشركات تتعامل مع ابناء الطائفة معاملة مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية فالدخول فيها يحتاج لواسطة وبدونها لا معنى لشهادتك ...

وحيث أنه الباب مغلق علينا فإن علينا الدخول من الشباك بمعنى ننتظر خمس سنين بحيث نعمل في الشركات الصغيرة وليس بمسمى مهندس ربما تكون مشغل وتحاول أن تنتقل من شركة لأخرى حتى أخيرا تكون مقبول لدى هذه الشركات الكبيرة...

هذا الطريق صعب عليً أن أسلكه فالشركات الصغيرة:  الدوام فيها غير ثابت ( بنظام الشفتات ) بمعنى فترة صباحية وأحيانا فترة مسائية وأحيانا فترة ليلية.... ووهي متعبة للسليم فما بالك من عنده فقر الدم 

هنا تغير الامل من الحصول على وظيفة تناسب مؤهلي إلى وظيفة تناسب حالتي الصحية فأتجهت للقطاع الحكومي الاقل دخلا والاكثر راحة ....

طبعاً هنا تكون عندي إحساس بالظلم كون ما أنا فيه لا يتناسب مع مؤهلاتي...


أما من ناحية الزواج فقد ذكرت قصتي وهي تبين كيف المعاناة في ذلك، وبشكل عام الشاب المقبل على الزواج وكذلك الشابة يطمحون للحصول على شريك متكامل من ناحية الصحة والعمل والجمال وصعب عليهم تقبل أن يكون شريك الحياة به عيب خلقي... وهنا يظل المعاق آخر الاختيارات .*



2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟

*نعم كلام الناس بالتأكيد له أثر على نفسية المعاق ويبقى معلقاً في أذنه لزمن لا ينساه وإن نست الناس ذلك الموقف إلا أن نفسية المعاق تبقى مكسورة...

أهمية كلام الناس تكون في أنها سوف تمس من كرامة المعاق ولكن ذلك لا يدعوا لأن يتأثر المعاق لدرجة ينقطع عن الحياة ولا يحاول أن يتعايش مع إعاقته، لا يجب أن تصل الامور لهذا الحد.*


3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟

*للاسف لا ، حصلت ذات مرة على نسخة للحروف الابجدية بلغة الاشارة وحفظت بعضا منها إلا أنني لا أتذكر منها شيئا الان.*


4)خيي ابوباسم هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟

*هو بالتأكيد جميع ما نشاهده يكون مؤثر ولكن الاثر الاكبر حينما نرى المعاق قد تجاوز محنته وبدأ يبدع حينها فقط تختلط المشاعر بين الحزن والانبهار كيف أن الانسان بإمكانه قهر الصعاب والسير في هذه الحياة متعايشاً مع إعاقته... أذكر قبل فترة شفنا كيف أن إمرأة صينية تعيش مع أهلها بلا يدين شلون تلبس ثياب العمل شلون تمسك العصي بأرجلها وتأكل بهما شلون وشلون ... يقف النسان منبهراً من هذه القوة من أين أتت.*



5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟

*أول شيء خلينا نتكلم عن مدارسنا ... صراحة مدراسنا غير مؤهلة للدراسة فيها يأتيك الفصل وبه خمسة وعشرين طالب إلى ثلاثين ، هذه معقولة شلون المدرس يركز على هذا الكم الهائل وشلون الطالب يأخذ حقه من المعلم؟!!!

المفترض تكون الفصول تقريبا 15 طالب كذا يرتاح المدرس ويرتاح الطالب...

نرجع لدمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في المدارس العادية: أعتقد هذا الشيء إيجابي وبه بعض السلبيات إذ قد يتأثر المعاق ممن حوله من الاصحاء ولكن مجملا هو أمر إيجابي مع توفير ما يحتاج المعاق من ضروريات لتعليمه.*


6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟

*بالتأكيد...وأكبر دليل على ذلك فقط في مجال الاعلام قبل سنتين تقريبا حينما فاز منتخب المملكة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بكأس العالم لم تكن له تغطية اعلامية إذ لم يكن متوقعا من هذا المنتخب الوصول للنهائيات فضلا عن أخذ كأس العالم ولذا حينما وصل الفريق للمباراة النهائية تذكر الاعلام هذا الفريق وبدأ يسعى لنقل تلك المباراة على شاشاته... 

1- توفير انظمة دراسية تتوافق مع حالة المعاق من كتابة وحضور...
2- أن لا ينظر له بنظرة الشفقة.
3- تسهيل صعوبات الحياة له.
4- توفير الوسائل المساعدة للمعاق في الشوارع والمرافق العامة والدوائر.
5- زرع الثقة في نفس المعاق وبأنه بإمكانه ان يحقق انجازات يعجز عنها حتى الاصحاء... مثال على ذلك بيتهوفن الموسيقي الالماني أصيب بالصمم ألا أنه ظل يمارس هوايته وكتب في اثناء صممه سمفونيتين من اكثر مقطوعاته شعبية .*



7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟

*بكل صراحة أثق به وأحترمه .*


8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
*نضرب له أمثلة على معاقين كيف قهروا الاعاقة وخرجوا منتصرين ليس فقط أمام أنفسهم بل أمام الجميع...
هناك صعوبة ولكن بتثقيف المقربين اليه ووعي المجتمع تهون الصعاب...*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعد اياااامك خيي 
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله  

دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## عماد علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*



1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده


*الصم والبكم في رأيي أكثر المعاقين حظاً في مسألة الزواج وكثيرا ما رأيت أمثلة على زواج الصم والبكم.
*

اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟

*زواج طبيعي لا أرى فيه مشكلة* 

وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟


*بالعكس إذا كانت به كل الصفات الحسنة فهذا خير على خير...
*


2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟

*للاسف لم أقرأ لهم وأتمنى منك خيتو أن تضعي لنا بعض كتاباتهم الادبية هنا إذا توفر لك هذا...*



خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟

*للاسف لم أرى ...*



3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟

*لا لم أصادف.*



4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

*لا يختلف الامر سواء كان الزواج من معاقة أو الزواج من معاق... كلا الجنسين بادئا يبحث عن شريك متكامل فإن حصل له شريك به كل الصفات الحسنة إلا أن به إعاقة هنا أغلب الناس لا يرضى بوجود هذه الاعاقة... والقليل من يقبل ذلك... 

نعم في المجتمع نشهد مثل هذه الزيجات، 

قضية المجتمع ماذا يقول والناس ماذا تقول صراحة من يصغي لحديث الناس فالله يعينه فإن أرضى الناس فليعلم أن الناس لن ترضى وعليه أن يرضي نفسه... الناس وكلام الناس كله من الفراغ الذي يعيشه المجتمع يبحث عن قضية من هنا وهناك ليقتات عليها ...

والله يعين المرأة فهي فعلا من تتأثر بالمجتمع وخاصة المجتمع النسائي فهو لا يرحم ولكن هذا لا يمنع من اتمام مثل هذه الزيجات طالما هذا شرع الله وحلاله فليقل الناس ما يريدون وفي النهاية هذه الالسن سوف تخرس لانها ستبحث عن قصة أخرى لملأ الفراغ الموجود في المجتمع.


وهذا الحاصل ليس مرض وإنما كما قلت فراغ يعيشه الناس ولولاه لما وجدوا وقتا للقيل والقال.


لو جائتني مثل هذه الاقاويل أدافع عنها وأتذكر حديث عن فلان قد تزوج على زوجته وبعض الاحاديث الخاصة بين الزوجين تصلني أنا الغريب عنهما والصراحة هذا عيب وعيب كبير أولا على الزوجين كيف يخرجان احاديثهما الخاصة للناس وخاصة من الزوجة ... بالتأكيد في مثل هذه القضية فهي مفجوعة بزواج زوجها ولكن لا تخرج ما يدور بينهما للناس...*

----------


## فرح

> *للاسف لم أقرأ لهم وأتمنى منك خيتو أن تضعي لنا بعض كتاباتهم الادبية هنا إذا توفر لك هذا...*
> *خيي ابو باســـــم* 
> *طبعا بما ان الاصم يكتب ويعبر عما بداخله بالرسم او الخواطر لكن تكون كتابتهم غير مكتمله في بعض الجمل الااذا كان الشخص المتابع معاه* 
> *يفهم عليه فأمكانه التعديل >طبعا لااعمم ولكن الاغلبيه<*
> *للاسف يوجد لدي بس غير قابل لنشر بدون اذن اصاحبها* 
> *اعتتتتتتذر منك خيي*



 مشكووور خيي عماد
ويعطيك العااافيه 
لي عوووده بعد قليل

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباااح الخير خيي
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البنت تسوي دورات :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :embarrest: هههه
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ :rolleyes:   :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس *عــمادعلي* لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)عمادعلي وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*11)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<*
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*لك اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## عماد علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*




1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟


*الناس ما لها إلا الظاهر، بس إذا تعرفت على المعاق عن قرب فهم سوف يلحظون نقاط القوة فيه إلا أن نظرة العطف تبقى بارزة فيهم وربما هذا أمر طبيعي فنحن لا نعرف قيمة الصحة إلا إذا رأينا من يفتقر لها، والمعاق رمز يذكرنا بالصحة التي أنعمها الله علينا ونتناسها في هذه الحياة.*



2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟


*بالتأكيد يحتاج لرعاية أكثر من ناحية نفسية لتهيئته لتقبل إعاقته ومن ناحية جسدية مساعدته لتعويض نقصه* 

*فالضرير بحاجة للمبصر ليعرفه بالمكان الذي يعيش فيه*

*والابكم والاصم يحتاج أن يعلمه ويتعلم معه لغة الاشارة*

*والفاقد لعضو من جسده كالرجل أو اليد بحاجة للمعونة.*



3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البنت تسوي دورات هههه


*ليش خيتو إنتي تعرفي لغة الاشارة...*

*بشكل عام هي كلغة نتمنى تعلمها كغيرها من اللغات*

*ولكن هذا يعتمد على الحاجة لها فإن لم تكن هذه الحاجة ضرورية فبتأكيد لن أسعى لتعلم هذه اللغة لأنك وإن تعلمت ولم تمارسها فبتأكيد ستنساها...*



4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟

 
*طبعا هذا خطأ سببه*

*أن أسرة المعاق تشعر بأحاسيس إبنها*

*كما أن المعاق ما ذنبي*

*فالاسرة تقول ماذنبنا*

*كما أن المعاق يشعر بنظرة من حوله من استعطاف*

*فالاسرة كذلك تشعر بهذه النظرة عند مجتمعها*


*هم بهذه الطريقة يهربون من واقعهم البائس وذلك بإبعاد المجتمع ونظرته الخاطئة عن ابنهم وبعضهم حتى ينسى المجتمع ابنهم المعاق وتزول عنهم تلك النظرة الدونية وبعضهم خوفا على بقية ابنائهم من أن تتأثر حياتهم لكون أن عندهم أخ معاق فلا يقبل الناس بهم في مسألة الزواج خوفا من أن هذه الاعاقة قد تنتقل من الاباء للابناء.*


*كل هذه الامور خاطئة والصحيح أن يتعايشوا مع هذه الاعاقة ويصبروا حتى ويتبتوا للجميع أنه وإن كان ابننا معاق فهو لديه ما يعوض تلك الاعاقة يعني تصبح المسألة إثبات ذات أمام الجميع والمجتمع لاحقا قد تتغير نظرته.*



5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟


*بالتأكيد دورهم فعال فهم الذين سيوفرون الظروف الملائمة لعيش المعاق فإن كانت هذه الظروف سيئة وليس بها إهتمام فقد يعاني المعاق أما إذا كانت الظروف مشجعة هنا يبدأ المعاق يركز لى نقاط القوة عنده متناسيا ما لديه من إعاقة.*



16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 

ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ 



*وما المانع ، فقد أجد في المعاق ما لا أجده في السليم وهذه حقيقة.* 

*ليس لدي أصدقاء معاقين بالنظرة السادئة للمعاق* 

*ولكن أصدقاء فقر الدم كثر ومنهم أخي وحبيبي أمير العاشقين، فهو نعم الاخ وأنا مقصر كثيرا معه.*



6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟


*الاحترام يبدأ من النفس ، فطالما الانسان يحترم ذاته لا يرضى لها بالظلم فيتعامل مع الناس على هذا الاساس لا يفرق بين سليم ومعاق ... احترم من حولك ليبادلونك هذا الاحترام.*



7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس *عــمادعلي* لدرجة البكاء؟ 


*بشكل عام مشاهد ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة مؤثرة وتبقى عالقة في الذهن فترة طويلة ودائما ندعوا لهم الله ليدفع عنهم ما إبتلاهم به...*



8)عمادعلي وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 

لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟


*أكيد لن أقصر معه أبحث عن من يعينني في ذلك وإن شاء الله ما أتركه إلا وقد ساعدته*.



9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 


*حدثت لي مواقف من الصم والبكم فجأة أنتبه أنه لا يسمعني ولا يتحدث إلا أنني أتدراك نفسي بحيث لا أشعره بشيء يزعجه.*


10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 

هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟

*إن كانت الاعاقة وراثية أنبهه أنه يجب أن يكون سليما حتى يطمئن على سلامة أبناءه*

*أما غير ذلك علي أن أعرف هل هو متردد في الامر أم لا هو فعلا يريدها ويريد من يسانده في ذلك*


*فإن كان مترددا فأخبره أن يتمهل ويفكر في الموضوع أكثر*

*وإن رأيت أنه يريدها فعلا أبارك له فالانسان لا يعيبه إلا خلقه.*



*11)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>ب**صراااحه**<*


*باسم الله ما شاء الله عليك خيتو*

*مشرفة إن جعلت على منتدى لابد أن تضع بصمة واضحة فيه*

*من قبل كان منتدى المأكولات على ما أذكر وقد مدحتك على تميز منتداك هناك*


*والان أثبتي أنك قديرة في منتدى مغاير شكلا ومضمونا وهذا يدل تميز منقطع النظير ومقدرة عظيمة للعطاء*


*الصراحة هنا أحسست أنك تعايشين المنتدى قلبا وقالبا حتى تصورت أنه ربما عندكم قريب معاق* 

*فالاحاسيس هنا واضحة وليست مجرد أسئلة عابرة*

*إن كان حدسي مصيب فالله يشافيه لكم* 

*بحق عليل كربلاء.*

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> ...



 اخوووي* ابوباســـــــم*
من القلب نشكرك ع تلبيتك الدعــــــــــوووه
واسعدنا توااااجدك ...اجاباااات جدا صريحه ورااائعه 
ولولاظروووفي لااكثرة لك من الاسئله :embarrest:  ..
يعطيك العاااافيه ولاحرمنا من نووور هالطله البهيه
وتعطرت صفحتي بعطر حروووفك العطره
ونتمنى ان نراك في هذا القسم ويزيدنا شرف 
ان شاء الله انك سعدت معنا بالقاء ولااثقلت عليك 
بأسئلتي ..
اجمل الامنيات لك بالسعاده والنجاح
دمتم بخيييييييييير

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عليكم السلام والرحمه 
> خيتووو ام حمزاووي 
> والله بجد اسف تاخرت 
> شوي تعب بس تعرفي الجو 
> وكنت مريض اسف خيتوو والله 
> والحين اجاوب على الاسئله وكلي اسف بس والله المرض
> مو بيدي
> 
> ...



خيتوو بجد والله متحرج منك 
بس والله كنت تعبان ومريض 

وتعرفي انتي الحال في هالجو والناس الي مثلي ما يتحمل 

سوري خيتووو على التاخير 

ومتابع اللقاء واذا في سؤال انا حاظر 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

اخوك 
امير العاشقين
جاسم احمد

----------


## فرح

> خيتوو بجد والله متحرج منك 
> ابد خيي ليش الاحراج ماقصرت بالاجابه وبجد عارفه ظروفك بس والله كنت تعبان ومريض 
> ربي يعافيك بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين وقدوة الراكعين والساجدين 
> الامام زين العابدين علي بن الحسين عليهم السلام 
> وتعرفي انتي الحال في هالجو والناس الي مثلي ما يتحمل 
> ربي يكون بالعون ودعائنا لكم بالشفاء بحق باب الحوائج ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام 
> سوري خيتووو على التاخير 
> 
> ومتابع اللقاء واذا في سؤال انا حاظر 
> ...



مشكووور اخوووي امير 
وماقصرت يعطيك العااافيه 
وان من يعتذر لاني لم اعطي القاء حقه معكم 
لاني عند ظروووف وقل تواااجدي ..
يعطيك العااافيه 
اممممممم خيي ارجعك معاي بالقاء بسؤاااال ..
1)بماان عندك احساس شاعري رااائع ومميز ،،وكونك لمست شي من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه 
بجلوسك معهم هل تستطيع ان تعبر بماتشعر به تجاهمم من حب او حزن او فرح ،،بألقاء بعض الشعر او الخاطره 
واذا فيه خيي لاتبخل بها علينا ..وضعها هــــــــــنــا ..؟حتى لو مافيه حاول ياحبك للاحراج ؟
2) هل استفدت انت ام هم استفادو منك ،،،اذكر الاستفاده ؟
3)مارايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام وهذا القاء بشكل خاص؟> صراحه< :embarrest: 
اكنفي باسئلتي والمعذره منك خيي  :embarrest:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> مشكووور اخوووي امير
> 
> العفووو خيتووو ولو  
> وماقصرت يعطيك العااافيه 
> الله يعافيك يارب
> وان من يعتذر لاني لم اعطي القاء حقه معكم 
> لا والله انا الي مقصر واجد معاكم
> لاني عند ظروووف وقل تواااجدي ..
> في العشره الاولى من محرم لازم ننشغل بمصاب مولاي ابا عبد االله الحسين عليه السلام 
> ...



 
مشكورة خيتوووو فرح الله يعطيك الف مليون الف عافيه  
عساكي على القوة يارب 
ومأجوره ومثابه  
اخوك
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم احمد

----------


## فرح

تسلم خيي *امــــــــــير* 
ويعطيك العااافيه ،،،
وجاااري الانتظااار .. :embarrest: 
سعدنا بحظووورك لاحرمنا تواااصلك 
دوووم هالطله البهيه 
وعظم الله لك الاجر في مصاب اباعبدلله الحسين عليه السلام 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  


هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين.. 
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
ويسعدنا استضاااافة ،،،
الاخ الممــــــــيز : كــــــميل الفضلي  

ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض  
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي  
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*" 

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني .. 

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر 

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم << 


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري  

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد 

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد 

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،، 

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم  

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم  

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،، 


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ... 


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها  

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون  

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى 

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم  

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ 

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني  

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي  

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير  

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده  

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم  

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ) 

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي .. 

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟ 

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن  

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟! 

انت اخي /انتِ اختي  

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ... 

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟ 

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم .. 

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟ 

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟ 

3/ برايك الشخصي .. 

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ. 

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟ 

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى.. 

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ، 

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه 

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟ 

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟ 

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟ 

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك .. 

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق  

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟ 

اتمنى احبتي .. 

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله .. 

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام .. 

اعزاائــي .. 

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..* 

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها  

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار 













تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم* 
*اولا*  
*شكرا لكي اختي فرح للدعوة* 
*وانا ممنون منكي وانشاء الله*  
*نردها لكي ومن الله التوفيق* 

*ثانيا*  
*الموضع المطروح مهم جدا ويمكن اكثر من باقي*  
*البلدان نحن نعاني منه في بلدنا الغالي* 
*لما عانيناه من حروب وستخدام انواع الاسلحة* 
*فيها* 

*ثالثا*  
*لابد من تجارب في الحياة مع هذه الشريحة من المجتمع وكل شخص له تجربته سوف اذكر بعضها وبختصار لكي ننتهل منها عبر* 

*ج ـ لا اعلم وكما يقال في الحكمة من البيت الشعري ( لايؤلم الجرح الى من به الم)* 
*فكنت قد مريض لفترة فلازمت الفراش فلم احتمل* 
*فما بلك من شخص سوف يمضي حياته بهذا الوضع المرير* 
*اما قضية الزوجة فهل يوجد في المجتمع من يتقبل هذا الانسان وعلى هذا الوضع فلا اقول* 
*لايوجد ولكن ربما وجود معدوم فقبل ايام تزوج* 
*اصم وهو جاري فما لبث الى قليلا وحصل الطلاق* 
*ولم يفلح بينهم الاصلاح فما بالك* 
*بالمشلول* 
*والعمى*  
*والقطيع*  
*الى اخره من حالات* 



*ج ـ2* 
*اما نظرت المجتمع فحدث ولا حرج فما بالك بظرتهم لفقير فكيف للمعاق هم ينظرون له بنظره ربما الشفقه لكن لو اتينى لها هل طبقوا ان يكونوا عون له لا سخط عليه من كل الجوانب*  
*فاين هم اذا ذهب يخطب امرأة*  
*فترى ينهالوا عليه بالطلبات ان وافقوا عليه* 
*ربما تحتاج الى معجزات لتلبيتها* 
*اين هم من يد العون له لكي يتسنى له عمل* 
*لايكون وابل عليه لابل يكون مساعد له ولا*  
*يرهقه والى اخره من اهات ومصائب* 

*ج ـ3* 
*هو لم يأخذ حقه كنسان في العيش فضلا عن*  
*الاخريات ولله المشتكى وهو المعين*  

*ج ـ 4* 
*سابقا لا اما الان فمن الممكن بعض الحالات*  
*وبعضها لايمكن*  

*ج ـ 5* 
*هو انسان بلا انسانية فهو مصداق للئعاقة* 
*قولا وفعلا* 

*ج ـ 6* 
*لان انا لديه مجموعة من الاصدقاء فمنهم من فقد رجلاه ومنهم من فقد نصفه الاسفل منهم*
*من فقد عينيه ومنهم من فقد عقله ...الخ* 
*ولكن لا يتسنى لي تركهم الله يشهد لان الذي يعانون منه لا يوصف بعد ان فقدوا قطع من اجسامهم وفقد بعظهم الزوجة والاطفال بالتخلي عنه*  
*الى اخره لكن الان لا استطيع ان اتركهم ولا*  
*اعلم بعد حين هل اتخلى عنهم ام لا فالامور*  
*مكفوله بالضروف*  

*قصة قصيرة* 


فلكم حادثة وهي ابسط ما رايت 


قبل ايام لي ابنت عم ارسلت الي قالت اريد منك 


الحضور فذهبت اليها فقالت لي ان عندي طفل مشوه وقاربت على الولادة وقالت لي الدكتورة 


يجب ان نعمل علاج ( وهو قتل قبل الولادة)


فذهبت الى الدكتورة للتاكد من القضية فوجدت


ان التشوه بنسبة عالية جدا لدى الطفل وللعلم 


ان لديها بنتان وتتمنا الولد وعليها ضغط كبير 


بسبب انجابها للبنات والعقل القبلي من انجاب الاناث ورغبه في انجاب الذكور


المهم ذهبت الى احد المرجعيات للافتاء في 


القضية وحصلنا على اذن في اسقاط الجنين


واجريت لها عملية قيصرية وسبحان الله لم 


اكن اتوقع ان يكون بشرنا هكذا اتمنى لو كانت 


لديه صور لعرضتها لكم 


فقد كان خليط بين البشر والقرد والفأر والضفدع


فقمت بتغسيله وتكفينه ودفنه 


وهذه قطره من بحر مما لدينا


تحياتي لكم وشكري

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> 
> *اولا*  
> *شكرا لكي اختي فرح للدعوة*
> *مابين الاخوان كلمات الشكر ابدا* 
> *اسعدنا حظووورك الطيب*  
> *وانا ممنون منكي وانشاء الله*  
> *نردها لكي ومن الله التوفيق* 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي وشيخنا ابوبتول 
ونعم الحياة تجارب وامتحانات في هذه الدنيا 
بجد تجربه مؤلمه ..كان الله في عونها ومسح الله على قلبها 
بالصبر ..وربي يعوضها 
اللهم اجعلنا من الشاكرين على نعمك وقضائك 
لي عوده بعد قليل ان شاء الله

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 

مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
خيي اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله ....

1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
4)خيي ابوبتول هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟

الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى 
ملاحظه ..
خيي بما انك بدأت بالقاء اليوم فراح يستمر معااك 
الى يوم الجمعه ان شاء الله ..

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*


*وبه نستعين*


*ج ـ 1*

*ربما اكبر دليل على مظلومية المعاق هو توفير فرصة عمل له*

*اولا ليسد به حاجته من الناحية المادية وثانيا لقل وقت* 

*الفراغ الذي هو به حتى لاتتئزم حالته النفسية فيكون عرضه*

*لقضايا تدور في باله من حسابات ربما تودي به الى الانتحار* 

*وقد وقعت حوادث كثيرة في هذا المجال وخاصة للمعاقين في سن* 

*الشباب بحوادث او على الاقل ان يكون له راتب تقاعدي من* 

*خلاله يستطيع ان يستطيع ان يسد احتياجة والمبادرة الى* 

*سفرات او قضايا ترفيه او ترويحية لكي يكون بحالة نفسيه*

*ربما افضل مما عليه في حالة جلوسة فالبيت ؟*

*اما قضية الوضيفة والعمل بها*

*فربما يتاح لبعض الحالات من المعاقين كالصم والقطيع* 

*وبعض الحالات التي تسمح بممارست عملة وتبقى نظرة المجتمع له* 

*ربما نظرة استهجان والبعض نظرة الشفقة وغيرها لهذا الموظف*

*لانهم ينظروا له فقط من الناحية المادية فيقال هذا يعمل* 

*لكي يعيش اي يحصل على قوته ولايقال هذا يعمل لكي يكمل* 

*حياته كنسان جاهد كل مافيه لكي يكون على دوام مع المجتمع*

*ولم يؤثر مافيه ويحجبه عن الاخرين*


*ج ـ 2*

*ربما يكون كلام الناس مؤثر في بعض من الحالات لكن في الجهة المقابلة توجد حالات لايؤثر بها ولايمكن ترك كلام الناس في* 
*اغلب الحالات لان الشخص هو جزء من كل اي هو جزء من الناس*
*ربما في بعض الحالات تستطيع ان يتغلب على بعض الكلام لكي*
*يتعايش مع المجتمع فيتختلف هذه الحالة من شخص الى اخر.*

*ج ـ 3*

*اعرف قليلا عن لغة الاشارة* 


*ج ـ4*

*موقف مؤثر هو لي ابن خال عزيز لدية بنت وولد وهما من الصم والبكم تبرعة منظمة انسانية فرنسية بعلاجهم لان حالتهم كانت قابلة للشفاء فبعد المساعدات المالية التي* 
*قام بجمعها من ذويه ومن اصدقائه لكي يتسنى له السفر معهم*
*الى الجارة العزيزة قطر(؟) ونصدم في المطار ان ممثل المنظمة قال له ان دولة قطر لم تفيز لك ولم تعطي اذن لك بالدخول* 
*فكان متحير ماذا يفعل وندهشت انا لان كنت معه فبتسم والدموع تغرق عينيه فقال ان ذاك لمترجمة كانت مع كادر المنظمة الفرنسية هل لكي ان تنوبي عني في علاجهم وهو يعطيها المال لكي لا يحملها بعض العناء وفعلا قبلت وسافر الطفلان الى قطر مع المترجمة وكادر المنظمة الفرنسية* 

*هذا ماابكاني فكادر غربي لا يعرف معنا ان الاسلام رحمة للنسانية والديان كافه فكيف بدولة (؟)*


*ج ـ 5*

*دمج ذوي الاحياجات مع باقي الطلبة هو سيف ذو حدين*

*يعني هو من ناحية مفيد من ناحية اخرى يضر* 

*من ايجابياته انه عدم الفصل بين هذه الشريحة وبقية المجتمع* 

*ومن ناحية اخرى المجتمع لايعطي هذه الشريحة حقها في اي مجال* 

*كما اجبنا في الاسئلة التي سبقت* 

*وابسط مثال ان المدارس الابتدائية هل يمكن لذوي الحتياجات* 

*ان يكونوا مع الباقين والتعايش معهم لما يتعرضوا له من*

*تجريح ان لم يكن تنكيل هذا فضلا عن بعض ما يتعرض له من* 

*قبل الاساتذة والادارة لصعوبة التعامل معهم او ربما عدم* 

*تحمل اعباء هذه الشريحة لنها تحتاج الى جهد اكبر منهم...الخ*

*من الكلام ربما يحتاج الى ساعات في سرده لكم*


*ج ـ 6*

*مجتمعنا يحتاج الى قواعد ربما اخلاقية في التعامل مع الشخص* 

*العادي فكيف بهذه الشريحة من المجتمع التي تحتاج الى تعب لكي* 

*تكون واقعية في المعاش* 

*( واعتذر عن كلامي ربما يكون جار ولكن اريد ان اكون واقع ولا اجامل )*

*اما الطرق* 

*فنحتاج الى الرجوع الى الاسلام الحق كيف كان يتعامل مع كل افراد المجتمع وبكل الديانات وكل شرائحة سواء هذا او غيرها وابسط مثال على ذلك؟*

*جواب فاطمة عليها سلام الله للرسول الاكرم صلى الله عليه واله*
*عندما دخل عليها رجل اعمى واجابته ان لم يراني هو فانا* 
*اره ( يعني تعاملت معه كما تتعامل مع اي شخص غيره اذا كان يبصر وان كان سند الرواية في مجال الحجاب وميزات فاطمة سلام الله عليها لكن ابواب الاستفادة متاحة لنا في كل المجالات ) وغيراها ربما لو اردت ان اطبق بعض الرويات ونستفيد منها ربما لكان عدة حلول لكثير من المشاكل وبمكان اي شخص ان يتمعن في رويات اهل البيت والقران الكريم ويجد حلول ما شاء الله لكل معضلة قد وجدناها بسبب تخلينا عن الانسانية الحقة*


*ج ـ 7*

*شخصيا ذهبت الى محكمة الاحوال الشخصية فوجدت شخص ربما لو كان اصم لما استغربت ولكن كان معاق وهو تشوه ولادي فكان لا يتكلم ويمسك القلم بعجوبة وبصورة ملتويه وجسمة يرتعش* 
*ولا يمشي بصورة سليمة وطبيعية ابدا فرجلاه ملتويتان وايضن يداه ... الخ* 
*ولكن سئلت احد الاخوة فتكلم لي عنه وقال هذا الشخص يزاول عمله منذ 30عام ولا يسمح لا احد ان يساعده الى ما ندر فيؤدي عمله على اتم وجه*

*وحالة اخرى كان لي استاذ في دراستي الاكاديمية هو مشلول يدرسني وهو في حالة يورثا له لو راه المجتمع الذي لم يطلع* 
*على بعض هذه الحالات لقال ان هذا معدوم او ميت فكيف يفعل* 
*هذا اي التدريس وكان يدرس مادة صعبة في العلوم وهي الفيزياء وكان في وقتها هو الوحيد في المدرسة وكانت لدية* 
*12 عشر حصة في اليوم .*

*ج ـ 8*

*يجب ان تعامل معه بدقه لكي لا يشعر ببعض الذي يشعر به شخص محتاج لان عموم الناس يتعامل مع هذه الشريحة بسلوب* 
*سد حاجنهم او انهم محتاجون له وهذا خطأ كبير* 

*وهنا يطول الكلام في الاسلوب ؟*


*تحياتي لكم وشكرا*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك خيي 
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم* 

*اهلا بكم مجددا* 

*ج ـ 1* 

*لا اعلم ماهو شعوري او ردت الفعل*  
*ولكن لم افكر قط بهذا الامر سوف افكر في المستقبل*  
*ولكن قبل ايام اي قبل محرم الحرام تزوج جار لنا وهو*  
*من الصم والبكم وهو شاب في العشرينات من العمر من فتاة* 
*وكنا فرحين به جدا خصوصا انهم خاضوا تجربه قبلها وهي طلاق* 
*ابتهم ولديها مولود والتي كانت هي ايظا من الصم والبكم* 
*اما الناس ( فرضا الناس غاية لاتدرك)* 
*ج ـ 2* 
*لا لم تاتي فرصة بعد ان اقراء شعر*  
*اما روعة الخط والرسم فكثيرا ما رايتها وكانوا سبحان الله* 
*يبدعون في هذا المجال فكنت ذات يوم جالس لدى اقربائي*  
*وكان لديه ولدان من صم والبكم فاروني ابداعاتهم ففرحت* 
*وكان كلام بيننا حول الرسم فكانت الطفلة تشرخ لي معنى*  
*رسمها فكنت في فرحة لاتوصف كانها محترفة في الرسم وعملت قبل*  
*معارض للرسوم وكانت تشرح كل تعابيرها بدقه عالية جدا* 

*ج ـ 3* 

*لا لم يتسنى لي ذلك؟* 

*ج ـ 4* 
*لا اعرف لماذا تتهم المرأة في هذا المجال عندما يكون الزوج معاق فترة رمي للمحصنات وبهتان لهن من جانب الاتهام بالشرف* 
*الغالي او بالتسلط على الاموال التي لدى الزوج المعاق؟* 
*وكذلك الرجل ولكن ليس بحدة المرأة لان حالات زواج الرجل*  
*من ذوي الحتياجات قليلة ونادرة ومع الاسف اغلبها نابعة* 
*عن قضايا مادية او غيرها اي عدم ارتباط بين لطابع علاقة* 
*زوجية طبيعية كما تحدث بين اي شخصين عاديين.* 

*اما قضية المجتمع فقلت*  
*ربما نحتاج الى تربية حقيقية والرجوع بها الى الاسلام* 
*فلو قراء كل شخص رسالة الحقوق للامام زين العابدين* 
*سلام الله عليهم* 
*لكفا ان يصل قمة الاخلاق والانسانية في التعامل مع اي شي* 
*على وجه هذه البسيطة ليس مع نظيرة فقط* 

*اما*  
*اني لو سمعت كلام يتداول بين الناس فكان في يوم هناك*  
*مشكلة بين زوجين وكانت الزوجة معاقة في احد اطرفها السفلى* 
*فكان ما منهم الى وضع الزيت على النار الى ان تعبت الاطراف كلها فغلقناالباب* 

*وقبل رحيلنا انا واخ الزوج*

*قلنا لهما الان تفاهما فكل الذي كانوا لا شئن لهم بما بكما*

*هي ساعات كانوا هنا او دقائق ورحلوا ولكن انتم بينكم* 

*اطفال وسنين وارتباطات اخرى فارجعوا الى رشدكم وبتسمنا* 

*وخرجنا بعد ان كانت حرب ضروس بين اقرباء الزوج والزوجة*

*فما ان رجعنا واصبح الصباح فاذا بالزوج يتصل بي ويقول* 

*انت اليوم معزوم لدينا على الغداء واخي ( )فعرفت*

*ان ما بينهما قد انتها لاني كنت اعلم ان الزوجة كانت حكيمة وانه طيب القلب الى* 

*انه عصبي قليلا فذهبا اليهما* 

*وكانا كما لوكانا الان قد تزوجا وللعلم هم من اقربائي جدا*  
*فهذا المجتمع الذي هو وبال قبل ان يكون عون لهم .* 


*تحياتي لكم وشكرا*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

موضوع رائع و يفيد ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة 

من زمان ما أدخل منتدى الإحتياجات الخاصة

و عذرا ً على غيابنا الطويل

----------


## فرح

> موضوع رائع و يفيد ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة 
> 
> من زمان ما أدخل منتدى الإحتياجات الخاصة
> 
> و عذرا ً على غيابنا الطويل



 مشكووور عزيزي شاطىء الجراح 
الروووعه تكمن بهيك اشرااااقه حلوووه منك 
يللا ننتظر توااااجدك الغاااالي وروووعة حروووفك الجميله
وجديييه اعرف انها وصلت الرساله 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاخلاولاعدم من الطيبيييين
عذرك مقبووول والدراااسه اهم شي عدنا ونتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح
كنت اتمنى انه يكون عندك سؤال ..
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباااح الخير خيي
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البنت تسوي دورات :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :embarrest: هههه
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ :rolleyes:   :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس *كميل الفضلي*  لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)كميل الفضلي وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*11)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<*
*اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق* 
*واتمنى ان لااكون ثقلت عليك بأسئلتي*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

_السلام عليكم و الرحمة..._

_لدي سؤال يخالجني بس ما أدري يناسب الموضوع جيدا ً أو لا .. على العموم بطرحه الآن_

_س/ لماذا في أغلب الأحيان نجد أن ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة إذا أحطناهم بالرعاية و الإهتمام و التشجيع و الأمل نجد تتفتح لهم ورود الإبداع من كل الجوانب و إبداعاتهم تكون فريدة من نوعها ليس كإبداعات الشخص السوي..؟_


_و مشكورين جميعا ً ليس عندي أسئلة غير هذا ,, و تقبلي تحياتي أختي فروحة و عذرا على التقصير_

_و مشكور أيضا ً أخي كميل الفضلي على تواجدك النّير و تقبل تحياتي_


_أرجوا المعذرة منكم جميعا ً_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*


*اهلا بكم من جديد*


*كنت اكتب ردود ربما اخذت مني ساعة او اكثر تفصيلية* 

*ولكن لم افلح ولم اوفق في طرحها بسبب انقطاع النت* 


*لي عوده*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*


*اعتذر ولكن كلما كنت اكتب المشاركة النت ينقطع* 

*الحمد لله على كل حال*

*نعود لما تفضلتم به لنجيب عليه* 



*الانسان من طبيعة ان يسعى نحو الكمال فعندما يرى نقص* 

*في شخص ما يبقى ملتفت اليه لانه كامل من هذه الناحية*

*فانظري هل توجد هذه النظرة فيما بينهم اي ذو الحتياجات* 

*الخاصة لا وان كانت في بعض الاحيان تكون نظرتنا نحن لهم خطاء*

*انهم عاجزون او غيرها من سلبيات في التعامل معهم.*



*المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكبر من الاشخاص الذين معه*

*لما يحتاج من اشياء ربما تصعب عليه ان يوديها وتاره*

*يكون محتاج الى عنايه مركزة حتى لا يشعر بضغط نفسي*

*وقد حدث بعض الحوادث من قبيل الانتحار الى اخرة بسبب*

*الضغط النفسيالذي يعيش فيه.*



*انا في نفسي ان ادخل دورة او شي لتعرف على المتعلقه بهم*


*وتبقى الظروف هي الحكم.*



*من الخطاء العزله لسبب انهم ليدهم امر ما فاين المرض* 

*النفسي الذي سوف ينتابهم ولكن اذا كانت هي نصيحة من قبل*

*الدكتور فلا بئس بها والى فهم جزء من هذا المجتمع على المجتمع* 

*ان يتعايش معهم ويقدم لهم ما يستطيع في سبيل النهوض بهم* 

*نحو الكمال ولو بالمقدار المتيسر لا بالعزله من اقرب الناس* 

*لهم.*


*لهم دور كبير في رفع المعنويات وربما يصل الى قدرات عالية* 

*في بعض المور التي لايمكن لصحيح من الناس ان يصل اليها.*



*لي اصدقاء واعتز بهم وربما ليس بمكاني ان استغني عنهم .*




*اذا استطاع المجتمع ان يحسن التصرف مع هذه الشريحة* 

*فسوف يكون ابنائه مثله والى شخص واحد يحسن التصرف* 

*ومئه لا فمشكلة علينا ان نحلها من الجذور.*


*نعم شاهدت منظر محزن وبكيت له والى الان اذكره*

*وقد ذكرته سابقا*


*لابد من اعرف كلامه مهما كلف الامر حتى لو اخته معي* 

*ولا تخافي عندي اصدقاء استطيع الاستعانه بهم*



*لا لم يادفي هذا الامر.*



*المستشار موتمن فاذا اوشير فاليشر بما هو صانع لنفسه*


*فليس لي خبره بهذا الامر فعلي ان اوجه الى شخص ما صاحب*

*تجربه في هذا المجال*



*اما القسم فهو شيء جميل ومفيد وكل الخير به ونافع*

*وشكرا لكل الجبارة التي سعت الى ايجاده*

*امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد وشكرا*

*ارجوا منكم المعذرة للتقصير*

*تحياتي*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم


اهلا بكي 

شاطىء الجراح

سبق ان تطرقنا الى سؤالك في الاسئلة السابقة فراجعي

تحياتي لكي وشكرا

----------


## فرح

عزيزي شاطئ الجراح 
اشكرك ع رووعة حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العااافيه لاخلاولاعدم من نووور تواااصلك الراائع
دمت بخيييييييييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
اخوووي كميل الفضلي ..
اشكرك ع تلبيتك دعــــــــــوووتي 
وبجد اجاااابتك رااائعه 
اسعدنا بتواااجدك ونتمنى ان لانكووون اتعبنااااك 
يعطيك العاااافيه دوووم ننتظر تواااصلك هنا 
خيي بالنسبه انك كتبت وبعدين النت فصل معاك 
بأمكانك بعد الكتابه النسخ حتى لو فصل انك تحتفظ بالنسخ عندك بالورد 
وهذا عن تجربه ومعاناااااة :embarrest:  :cool: 
تمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لكي اختي فرح 

امنياتي لكي بالتوفيق والسداد للدارين


هديتي زيارة خاصة للامام الحسين عليه سلام الله 

هذا الاسبوع 

تحياتي لكي وشكرا

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا لكي اختي فرح  
> امنياتي لكي بالتوفيق والسداد للدارين 
> 
> هديتي زيارة خاصة للامام الحسين عليه سلام الله  
> هذا الاسبوع  
> 
> تحياتي لكي وشكرا



 مشكووورخيي وشيخنا الفاضل
كميل
يسعدك ويحفظك يااااارب
وتسلم ع هيك هديه 
ربي يرزقنا واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم
والمتمسكين بولايتهم ومحبتهم
يعطيك العاااافيه ولاخلاولاعدم من الطيبيين
خيي بجد بحاجه ماسه الى دعائكم 
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 


مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..


ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..


ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..

نستضيف معنا الاخ الممــــــــــيز بسلوووبه الشاعري 
*>> شــــــــاطئ الجراح<<*


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..


انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 


نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 


نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!


انت اخي /انتِ اختي 


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟


الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟


اتمنى احبتي ..


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


اعزاائــي ..


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار


تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*آهلين فيك آخوي امم مآفي في بآلي سؤآل مُعين* 

*بش حآبه آسآل *_*..*

*لو كنت مُدرس وطبعاً في عندك بالفصل كآن طآلب الإستيعآب عندهـ بطئ*

*ويآثر على زملائه في الفهم إنه يآخر الدرس وكل فقرهـ يطلب الإعآدهـ ،،*

*مآهو التصرف المُنآسب في رآيك هل تطلب آن يُنقل مع ذوي الإحتيآجات وقد* 

*يحز في نفسهـ وآنت ترتآح آكثر في الشرح آم آن تتركهـ في الفصل مع بقية*

*زملآئه ..؟*

*زوآج الفتآهـ من مُعاق هل هو ظلم لهآ ..؟ قد يعتبرهآ الآخرون كذلك* 

*وخاصه إن كآنت صغيرهـ بتبريرات معتآدهـ ضيآع لمستقبلهآ مآرآيك في ذلك ..؟*

*لو خُيرت بين صديق وفي مُعاق وصديق سليم غدآر ..؟*

*مآذا تقدم النصح للمجتمع للتخلص من نظرتهم المُعتآدهـ للمعآق ..؟*

*هل تعاملت مع آحد ذوي الإحتيآجات وآثر فيك ..؟*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه ،،*

*آتمنى إني مآازعجتك *_*..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أولا ً : لكي الشكر مشرفتنا العزيزة على دعوتيسأبدأ الآن.../ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟1سأكون مثل ما أنا سأكمل دراستي وأرى ماذا ستخطهُ الأقدار و قبل هذا كله أرضى بواقعي و أحمد الله..الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه؟؟وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟نظرتي لهم كأشخاص عاديين مثلنا بل أن بعضهم عندهم مواهب فريدة من نوعها و قد لا توجد عند شخص سليم3/ برايك الشخصي ..هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟لا أظن أنه أخذ حقه ,, كمثل الوظائف لا تقبله الشركات و لا يقبل و أيضا ً كزوج ليس كل بنت تقبل برجل أصم أو ضرير و العكس صحيح ليس كل رجل يقبل بمرأة معاقة و غير سليمةو أما كإنسان لا أقدر أحكم ,, لان يختلف من مجتمع إلى مجتمع مثلا ً بعض المجتمعات عادي و لا يفرقون بين أنه سليم أو لا بل لا يحسسوه بشيء دوني أو ماشابهأما بعض المجتمعات عكسها.و أيضا تختلف من شخص إلى شخص و على حسب أفكاره و هل ينظر نظرة عادية أم يستحقرهم مثلا ً .4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/هدين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟و الله هذا سؤال صعب أشوي <<< هههيعني لو توفرت هذي الأمور كلها قد أقبل ,, طبعا ً بس صم أو بكم أما شلل أو عمى لا أقبل , يعني إذا كان أحد الأزوج أبكم أو أصم و الشخص يتخوف من أن يكون أولاده مصابين بنفس الداء . فما بالكِ بالشلل أو هذي الأمراض الأكثر خطورة ,, و في الأخير لا أحد يتمنى لأولاده بهذه الأمراضطبعا ً و أكيد أفضل إمرأة سليمة . 5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟المعاقين الحقيقيين كثيرين جدا ً في هذا الزمن أذكر بعضاً منهم1 – المعاقين فكريا ً أو المنحرفين فكريا ً2 – المعاقين سلوكيا ً و أخلاقين مثل صفة الغرور و الإستعلاء ...3 – جميع أشكال الإنحراف في الحياة و الشخصية مثل مرتكبي الجرائم و سالكين سبل المنحدر الخبيث المخدرات .6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟لا لم أجلس ,, بس أنا أتمنى أجلس مع أحدهم و خصوصاً أن يكون مبدع في شيء كالشعر أو الرسم ...أو بعض الأشخاص الذين يتميزون بالذكاء الخارق ...7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاقام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟الله يكفينا الشر.طبعا ً لا سمح الله صار هذا الشيء سأكون مثل ما كنت سابق عهدي بل و أحسن .  و مشكورة مشرفتنا فروحة على الإستضافة و عذرا ً إن صدر تقصيرترى أنا مو عارف وش أسميش << فرح لو فروحة لو المشرفة أو أم ...تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*عليكم السلام و رحمة الله*س/ لو كنت مُدرس وطبعاً في عندك بالفصل كآن طآلب الإستيعآب عندهـ بطئ**ويآثر على زملائه في الفهم إنه يآخر الدرس وكل فقرهـ يطلب الإعآدهـ ،،**مآهو التصرف المُنآسب في رآيك هل تطلب آن يُنقل مع ذوي الإحتيآجات وقد* *يحز في نفسهـ وآنت ترتآح آكثر في الشرح آم آن تتركهـ في الفصل مع بقية**زملآئه ..؟**في نظري الحل هو أن أحاول أبسط الشرح بأبسط ما يمكن وأعتمد في شرحي على الخيال و أجعله يتخيل الشيء لتتبسط الصورة و يكون أسرع في الفهم,, هكذا أعتقد**زوآج الفتآهـ من مُعاق هل هو ظلم لهآ ..؟ قد يعتبرهآ الآخرون كذلك* *وخاصه إن كآنت صغيرهـ بتبريرات معتآدهـ ضيآع لمستقبلهآ مآرآيك في ذلك ..؟**طبعا ً هذا ليس ظلم أبدا ً إذا كانت الفتاة موافقة و راضية و قانعة بالزواج ومن الممكن إذا أحبت أنت تكمل دراستها أو تعمل بوظيفة تشترط هذا من قبل .**لو خُيرت بين صديق وفي مُعاق وصديق سليم غدآر ..؟**بالطبع سيكون صديقي هذا المعاق و يكفي أنه و في ..**مآذا تقدم النصح للمجتمع للتخلص من نظرتهم المُعتآدهـ للمعآق ..؟*أن يعتبروه شخص سليم مثلهم و يعاملوه بكل لطف و لا يحسسوه بما هو فاقده*هل تعاملت مع آحد ذوي الإحتيآجات وآثر فيك ..؟*لا لم أتعامل مع أحدهمتقبلي شكري كروزه   و عذرا ً إن قصرت في ذلك تقبلي تحياتي المتناثرة

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> أولا ً : لكي الشكر مشرفتنا العزيزة على دعوتي
> 
> 
> سأبدأ الآن...
> 
> 
> /ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟1
> 
> 
> ...



 
*ما شاء الله عزيزي شاطئ الجراح إجابات روعة يسلمواا يمنك على الأجابات** وليس جديد عليك التميز* 
*فأنت ممن صنع التميز!!!* 
*تقبل مروري أخوك أبوعلي*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أشكرك أخي Abu ali على حضورك هنا و على هذا الإطراء 

 :embarrest:  <<< مستحي خجول   هههه

لك شكري الجزيل

و تقبل تحياتي و عذرا ً على التقصير

----------


## فرح

> أولا ً : لكي الشكر مشرفتنا العزيزة على دعوتي
> 
> 
> 
> و مشكورة مشرفتنا فروحة على الإستضافة و عذرا ً إن صدر تقصير
> ولو العفوووو انا من يشكرك لتلبيتك الدعــــــــوووه 
> وابد مامنك تقصير واعذرنا اذا ابعدناك قليلَ عن الدرااااسه
> 
> 
> ...



 مشكووور يالغااالي شاطئ 
مثل ماتوقعت منك الاجااابااات انها تكون رااائعه 
تسلم ويعطيك العااافيه 
ولي عـــــــــــوووده مرة آخرى

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،* 
> *آهلين فيك آخوي امم مآفي في بآلي سؤآل مُعين*  
> *بش حآبه آسآل *_*..* 
> *لو كنت مُدرس وطبعاً في عندك بالفصل كآن طآلب الإستيعآب عندهـ بطئ* 
> *ويآثر على زملائه في الفهم إنه يآخر الدرس وكل فقرهـ يطلب الإعآدهـ ،،* 
> *مآهو التصرف المُنآسب في رآيك هل تطلب آن يُنقل مع ذوي الإحتيآجات وقد*  
> *يحز في نفسهـ وآنت ترتآح آكثر في الشرح آم آن تتركهـ في الفصل مع بقية* 
> *زملآئه ..؟* 
> *زوآج الفتآهـ من مُعاق هل هو ظلم لهآ ..؟ قد يعتبرهآ الآخرون كذلك*  
> ...



 كروووزتنا الغاااليه 
مشكوووره حبيبتي اسئله جميله 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *ما شاء الله عزيزي شاطئ الجراح إجابات روعة يسلمواا يمنك على الأجابات** وليس جديد عليك التميز* 
> *فأنت ممن صنع التميز!!!* 
> *تقبل مروري أخوك أبوعلي*



 مشكووور خيي ابو علي 
ويعطيك العااافيه ع هيك طله 
نتمنى منك المشاركه حتى  لو بسؤال بسيط 
ولك كل ىلششكر والتقدير 
موفق

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_عندي سؤال واحد فقط_

_انا معاق ماهو احساسي عند ما أرى الكثير ليسوا مثلي ؟؟_

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله ....

1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
4)شاطئ الجراح هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟ 
الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*هل أخويي عندي كم سؤال*
*س: إعاقة تسبب اليي الكثير من الحراجات ما رأيك في هذا الكلام؟؟*

*س: بسبب إعاقة الكثير من الناس لايحبني مارأيك؟؟*

*س: كوني من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة ليس إليي أي مكان في المجتمع مارأيك في هذا ؟؟*



*س: كوني معاق وسألوني أختر ثلاث أمنيات ماذا أختار؟؟*


*بس هذا اليي عنديي وإنشاء الله اذا طلع من رأسي كم سؤال أسألك*

*تقبل مروري أخوك* 
*أبوعلي*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*انا معاق ماهو احساسي عند ما أرى الكثير ليسوا مثلي ؟؟*

الأغلبية منهم يكون شعور نوعا ما من النقص عن غيره

*س: إعاقة تسبب اليي الكثير من الحراجات ما رأيك في هذا الكلام؟؟*هذا غير صحيح إذا كان أهله و من حوله أعطوه الثقة في نفسه لا يصبح هكذا و لا يعتبره إحراج أصلا ً.

*س: بسبب إعاقة الكثير من الناس لايحبني مارأيك؟؟*
*لا أعتقد صحيح ,, لان يوجد الكثير من يساعد و يصادق المعاقين ...**س/ كوني من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة ليس إليي أي مكان في المجتمع مارأيك في هذا ؟؟*قد يكون صحيح لان إذا كان هذا مصاب بإعاقة كبيرة فلا يخرج إلى المجتمع  و إلى الناس ,, وإن كان كذلك فلا بد أن يكون أحد قريب منه من أقاربه أو صديق لكي لا يتعب نفسيا ً أو يصاب بحالة .. من كثرة الإنزواء
*س: كوني معاق وسألوني أختر ثلاث أمنيات ماذا أختار؟؟*أن يعافيني الله و أجد الزوجة التي تسعدنيو أملك منزل يحميني من برد الشتاء و حرارة الصيفشكرا عزيزي أبو علي على تواجدك المضيء هناتقبل تحياتي با عزيزي

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أهلا ً بك من جديد..1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر
يعني مثلا ً الشركات لا تريد معاق و لا تقبله ,, عذرا لا مجال للتفصيلبالنسبة للزواج النساء أكثرهم لا يقبلوا بأحد معاق أو من ذويي الإحتياجات الخاصة وتقول مثلا ً لا تتمنى بزوج هكذا أو لم يكن حلمها بفارس أحلامها بشخص معاق و أشياء من هذا القبيل .. ,2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟إذا كان كلامهم لا يسبب لي إلا الضرر فليس له أهمية و نستطيع نتركه جانبا ً ولو إتبعنا الآخرين لربما ضعنا و لم نفعل شيء لمصلحتنا أبدا ً .3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟لا , و لكن أتمنى أن أعرف و لو القليل .4)شاطئ الجراحهل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟لا لم يحدث لي . أبدا ً .5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟نعم من إيجابياته أن ذوي الإحتياجات يشعرون أنهم أناس مثل غيرهم و قد يأثر إيجابيا ً في نفوسهمو من سلبياته أن المدرس قد لا يعرف كيفية التعامل مع ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة . ويصعب عليه و غير ذلك من ناحية فهمهم الضعيف.6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟نعم , لاننا لا نعرف لغة الإشارة مثلا أو سبل التعامل معهم فمن المفترض العامة يعرفون و لو القليل عنهم.7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟لا أكلف شخص أخر ولكن أحاول أن أفهمه عن طريق الإشارة و ربما يصعب عليّ التعامل لاني لا أجيد لغتهم فقط .8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟أظن أن مسألة التقة تُبنى في المعاق منذو البداية في العائلة وأماكن التربية لهميكون سهل التعامل إذا كان واثق من نفسه جيدا ً .تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

مرحبا ً و عذرا ً على التأخر1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولدهاماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولدمتواجده فيه ؟
ربما الأهل يوافقون ... و ربما يرفضون و يقولون أنهم لا يتمنوا أن يكون زوج أبنتهم من شخص أبكم أو ما شابه فا يعني على حسب العائلة والأهل و تصوراتهم و افكارهم تجاه المعاقين جميعا ًً .2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟نعم قرأت شعر لأحدهم و كان بمستوى راقي , و هو من البلد و من قريتنا القديح ,, الإستاذ نبيل الناصرمع الأسف ليست معي القصيدة فقط قرأتها و كانت بمناسبة و فاة قريبه المرحوم حسين شويكي الذي توفي بسبب رصاصة طائشة .خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟لا لم أرى بعيني و لكن لا يخفى عليهم مما يملكون من مواهب راقية , أود رؤية رسام أو خطاط و هو يمارس الإبداع .3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟لا لم أصادف .4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟نعم يوجد في المجتمع و لكن الكثير من الأحيان نجد أن الزوج هو المصاب أما الزوجة لم أسمع بذلك ربما يوجد ولكن النسبة أقل يمكن .و الشخص السليم عادة ً يتزوج بسليمة .الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلاليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟نعم صحيح تواجه إنتقادات ربما , ولكن أهم شيء يكون الأمر بقناعة داخلية من قبلها و ليس لغرض طمع في المال كما قلتي أو ما شابه .في أغلب الأحيان نجد كلام جانبي من الناس غير الأقارب و لكن كلام الأقارب قد يكون من أجل مصلحت الفتاة .لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟إذا كنت مقتنع بما أعمل قناعة كاملة سأنفذ ما يجول بخاطريو هذا ليس عيبا ً أن يأخذ الشخص إمرأة مصابة أهم من هذا أن تكون ذات فكر و عقيدة سليمة ربما شخص يتزوج بفتاة سليمة جسديا ً و لكن عقليا ً و سلوكيا ً تحمل جميع العيوب.و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرينتقبلوا تحياتي المتناثرة  :rolleyes:

----------


## فرح

> مرحبا ً و عذرا ً على التأخر
> هـــــــــلا وغلا 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> لا لم أرى بعيني و لكن لا يخفى عليهم مما يملكون من مواهب راقية , أود رؤية رسام أو خطاط و هو يمارس الإبداع .
> ...



 مشكووور عزيزي 
ويعطيك العااافيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباااح الخير خيي
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البنت تسوي دورات :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :embarrest: هههه
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ :rolleyes:   :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس شاطئ الجراح لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)شاطئ الجراح  وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*11)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<**تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتهصباااح الخير خييمساء النور << مساء الحين ...ههه1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟أتوقع لانه ليس قريب من هذا المعاق و ربما أول مرة يراه فلا يعرف عنه شيء و لا يعلم بإبداعاته و يركز على هذا الشيء هذه في حالة .و لكن في حالة آخرى نجد أن الشخص يعلم بالمعاق و مواهبه ولكنه يبقى يركز على الجانب السلبي فهذا الشخص أعتقد أنه مصاب بداء كمثل الدبابة تترك الطيب و تذهب للفاسد و الخبيث .2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟نعم أعتقد أنه يحتاج إهتمام أكثر من غيره , لأنه يحتاج لتلبية إحتياجاته  أكثر من السليم لانه لديه نقص فحاجته تكون أكبر و غير هذا لا بد أن تكون له رعاية خاصة به ليكون في المستقبل شخصية صامدة و غير مهزوزة و خاصةً أنه أكثر عرضة من غيره للتدهور الشخصي أو النقص في الشخصية و ما شابه هذا في إعتقادي.3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟الآن لا أعتقد , لان من رأيي أنه توجد أشياء  في هذه الفترة أمر به أنا أهم من هذه الدورة فرضا ً كمثل دورة إنجليزي فما أحوجني لمثل ذلك. >>> ما يعرف إنجليزي..4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟طبعا ً هذا غلط كبير .. حتى لو كان عقله سليم في هالحالة يتدهور نفسيا ً و ربما يتأثر عقله إذا كان يوجد عليه ضغط من قبل أسرته , فمن المفترض هم من يعطوه الدافع و التشجيع بالإختلاط بالمجتمع .5)هل للاهل دور فعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟طبعا ً لهم دور رئيسي في هذي المسألة و تشجيعم مهم له ..6)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟إذا كان ذوي إنسانية و شخص يناسبني لما لا .؟ليس لدي أصدقاء مصابين .7))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟أنا في إعتقادي إذا كان الإبن تربى تربية صالحة و على إحترام الآخرين فإنهُ حتما ً سيحترم المعاق و غير المعاق .8)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس شاطئالجراح لدرجة البكاء؟ لا , لم أشاهد9)شاطئ الجراحوانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟أحاول أن أفهم منه وإن لم أستطع أستعين بأحد ..10)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه لا .11}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟طبعا ً القرار في الأول و الأخير يرجع له هو لآنها حياته و لكن بصراحة لا أتمنى لصديقي أن يتزوج بمعاقة إلا إذا كانت هناك ميزات لا توجد حتى في إمرأة سليمة*12**)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>**بصراااح**ه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<*القسم جميل و ليس فيه ما ينقصهو صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرينو تقبلي تحياتي العنيفةو عذرا ً على تأخراتي و تقصيري..

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد مساءك بالانوااار المحمديه
عزيزي شاطئ الجراح
سعدنا جدا بتلبية الدعـــــــــووود وبجد وبدووون مجامله مني 
اجااااباااتك اسعدتني كثثثثثثيرا كووونك في هالعمر 
هاااا موتقووول خالتي قالت عني صغير  :embarrest: 
نتمنى ان تكون انت ايضا سعدت كما سعدنا وعجبتك حسن 
ضيافتنا ....
يعطيك العاااافيه ونعتذر اذا ابعدناااك عن الدرااااسه 
دووووم ننتظر تعطيرك هذا القسم 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته 
وتمنياتنا لكم بالنجااح واعلى الدرجااات

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أهلا بك 
أنا أيضا ً سعدت بحظوري بينكم  
طبعا ً لا تخافي ما بعدتيني عن الدراسة 
و أكرر شكري الجزيل

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام  

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين.. 

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام .. 
نستضيف معنا الاخ الممــــــــــيز 
*>>اويـــــــــس القـــرني<<* 


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا .. 

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض  

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي  

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*" 

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني .. 

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر 

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم << 


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري  

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد 

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد 

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،، 

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم  

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم  

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،، 


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ... 


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها  

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون  

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى 

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم  

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ 

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني  

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي  

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير  

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده  

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم  

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ) 

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي .. 

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟ 

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن  

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟! 

انت اخي /انتِ اختي  

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ... 

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟ 

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم .. 

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟ 

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟ 

3/ برايك الشخصي .. 

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ. 

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟ 

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى.. 

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ، 

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه 

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟ 

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟ 

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟ 

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك .. 

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق  

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟ 

اتمنى احبتي .. 

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله .. 

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام .. 

اعزاائــي .. 

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..* 

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها  

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار 


تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
انا خادم الموقع واهله 
وانتظر امركم
وكنت غافلا عن طلبكم الان عرفت الرسالة وامتثلت الامر

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا خادم الموقع واهله 
> وانتظر امركم 
> وكنت غافلا عن طلبكم الان عرفت الرسالة وامتثلت الامر



وعليكم السلام والرحمه
بالعكس خيي انت اخ ونحترم تواااجدك ونستفيد 
علما من علمكم ...
ننتظر اجوووبتك خيي الكريم
دمتم سالمين

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام  
> ...



السلام عليكم
كنت اجيب على الاسئله وانا متعجب من سبب هذه الاسئلة لانها من نبع انساني قد جف مائه 
ارجو من الجميع ان يهتموا لهذه الامور اهتماما كبير كما هو يليق به 
شكرا لكم

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 

مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....

1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)*سيدنا اويس القرني* هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع معاقين .لوسمحت ما نوع الاعاقه لديهم  :embarrest:  ؟
وهل استفدت منهم ؟ام هم استفادوا منك؟
10) خيي كان جوابك السابق بأن المعاق مظلوم من كل النواحي وكل الاتجاهات ومن كل الشخصيات ؟لوسمحت خيي اريد الاجابه بتفصيل ؟


الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
> مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
> اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله .... 
> 
> 1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر
> ارجو ان لا اسيئ الادب باجوبتي فاستغفر الله مقدما ؛ في الرواية المشهورة عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام :
> رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه
> ...



اختي فرح
سلام عليكم
ساجيب حسب امركم بس اعطيني فرصه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
> مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
> اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله .... 
> 
> 1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر
> 2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
> او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
> ...



اي سؤال اختي انا حاضر

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟ 

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
> *عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد* 
> 1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
> اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
> متواجده فيه ؟بالنسبة للزواج انا عندي اعتقاد جازم به انه مقدر وكل انسان اسم زوجته على جبينه وكذلك البنت 
> 2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
> ...



تحياتي لاختي فرح ولكل اسرة الموقع
خادم الموقع 
سيد اويس القرني

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباااح الخير خيي
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس سيد اويس القرني  لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)سيد اويس وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
11) خيي بالنسبه لسؤال السابق الطفل التوحدي هو نفسه بلغتنا العاميه الطفل المغولي )
*12)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<*
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> صباااح الخير خيي
> 1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟وهذه سنة الحياة الدنيا وسنة البشر الغافل تجده ينظر لقطار صغير صنع للعب وهو متعجب من جماله وابداع صانعه ولكنه  لم يفكر يوما بالفلك الدوار والشمس والقمر المنير لذلك القران انزل لاولي الالباب ولقوم يتفكرون لانهم الذين يعقلون ويدركون ما يلحظون  
> 
> 2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟طبيعي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر لرفع ما امكن من ابتلائه حسب نوع الابتلاء ؛_  لكن انا لا اسمح لنفسي ان اطلق عليه معاق لانه كمال في كمال الكون بل اسميه مبتلى الا في حالات ضرورة لبيان حكم شرعي له 
> 3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟لو اني كنت املك صديق او قريب في المعاشره لاحببت جدا ان ادخل هكذا دورات اما كوني اسميها لغة لا اعرف ماذا اقول لان اللغة متعلقه باللسان وهذه لرفع الحاجة في المخاظبة  
> 4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟هذه لا افهمها الا الجهل المطلق لحكمة الباري تعالى وسوء فهم لملكة العزة والقران الكريم يقول ان العزة لله جميعا ولو شاء لاعز حجرا في ظاهره لا يسمع ولا يعقل وان كان في الواقع هو ملك شريف كالحجر الاسود كيف اعزه الله تعالى ولا اطيل لان لك سؤال من اسئلتكم عندي جواب مفصل جدا لكن الوقت محدود 
> ...



السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
خادم الموقع 
سيد اويس القرني

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووور سيد اويس 
ع تلبيتك الدعووووه 
تعجز حرووووفي عن شكرك وتقديرك 
اجاااباتك رااائعه ...
احسنت ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا تواااصلك الممـــيز
كن بالقرب من هنا 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشكووور سيد اويس 
> ع تلبيتك الدعووووه 
> تعجز حرووووفي عن شكرك وتقديرك 
> اجاااباتك رااائعه ...
> احسنت ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا تواااصلك الممـــيز
> كن بالقرب من هنا 
> 
> دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه



السلام على الاخت فرح
اشكر اهتمامك باخوتي واخواتي الطيبين
واساله تعالى ان يرزق المؤمنين قلبا ملئه الادب والرحمة

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 


مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..


ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..


ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..

نستضيف معنا الاخ الممــــــــــيز 
*>>الـــــقـــــاضــــي <<*



ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..


انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 


نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 


نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<



كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،



اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...



نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!


انت اخي /انتِ اختي 


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟


الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟


اتمنى احبتي ..


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


اعزاائــي ..


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار




تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد ..
أولاً يسرني أن أتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري للأخت المشرفة " فرح " وكذا طاقم شبكة الناصرة الثقافية من إداريين وأعضاء على حسن ثقتهم بنا والتي نسعى جاهدين لأن تكون في محلها إن شاء الله...
ثانياً : 
إن النظرة تجاه اخواننا المبتلين بالعلل والأسقام الجسدية والعقلية قد أخذت بُعداً أكثر تحضراً وانسانية حتى أنَّه استبدل وصف المعاقين بوصف أكثر وعياً وهو " ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة " وهذا مسمى يلامس عين الصواب ذلك أن الإنسان المعاق هو محدود الفكر ، ضعيف الإرادة ، بسيط الطموح ، فهذا إنسان معاق رغم سلامة الجسد والحواس .
أما فئة اخواننا من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة فهم اناس وإن كانوا مبتلين ببعض العاهات الظاهرة إلاّ أنهم بفضل عزيمتهم القوية وإيمانهم الراسخ وعملهم الجاد قد استحقوا ارتقاء مدارج الرقي والكمال ...
وبعد هذه المقدمة نبدأ في إجابة الاسئلة على أنْ نتدرج في إجابتها حسب ما يسمح به الوقت ، نبدأ بعون الله :
*السؤال الأول* : 
*1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟ هل سأحمد ربي ..*
*واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟*
*وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن ؟**وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!*
سأفوض أمري الى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد ...
وأما المستقبل : 
فهذا علمه عندالله سبحانه وتعالى ، سواء للشخص السليم أو المبتلى ، كلاً حسب عزيمته وإصراره 
وأما الحياة الزوجية : 
فتتحدد بناءً على رغبتي ومواصفاتي التي ارتجيها في شريك حياتي وهي نظرة قد لا تحكمها أنْ تكون شريكة حياتي سليمة أو من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة 
وقد أختار من هي عمياء البصر وسليمة البصيرة ولن أختار مكفوفة البصيرة رغم جمال عينيها ...  
سبحان من لا شيء يعدله 
كم من بصير قلبه أعمى 
*السؤال الثاني*
*ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟*
هناك اتجاه سائد لاحترام خصوصية هذه الفئة بل ودمجهم في أوساط نظرائهم الأصحاء حسب ما تسمح به ظروفهم وليس من شاهد ما نراه الآن من دمجهم في الصفوف الدراسية جنباً إلى جنب الأصحاء ، وتلك خطوة جميلة تُحسب لصالح المجتمع ككل وتعود بالفائدة على كلا الطرفين ، ونظرتي كفرد لا تتعدى تلك النظرة التي يشملهم بها المجتمع وإن كنتُ شخصياً أتجاوز ذلك بكثير من الاحترام والتقدير بعيداً عن إظهار العطف والشفقة والذي ترفض تلك الفئة أن ينظر اليها به ، فهم أكبر بكثير من هكذا نظرة ... 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*برايك الشخصي ..*
*هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.*
*الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟*
برأيي الشخصي نعم ، بل إنّ الاعاقة البصرية والسمعية والكلامية لم تكن حاجزاً يوماً في عمل الإنسان وتطور أداءه ونحن من صميم حياتنا العملية نتعامل مع أشخاص من هذه الفئة ونلمس نجاحاً ملحوظاً في إدارة دفة العمل دون صعوبات ، بل الحقيقة أنّ هؤلاء الفئة قد حباهم الله عزوجل بحساسية عالية ولمسة خاصة اتجاه الأمور الحياتية أكثر من الأشخاص العاديين وإلا لما أظهروا تفوقهم في القرآءة بطريقة " برايل " مثلاً أو ابتكارهم لغة تخاطب اشارات تضمن لهم التواصل مع افق الحياة بكل رحابة وسعة ، وذلك ينسحب على باقي الأمور من زواج ودراسة وتربية وحتى الرياضة بما أنّ ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة كانوا سباقين في كسر حاجز الأرقام القياسية والظفر بالنصر وما ذلك إلاّ انتصاراً على إعاقة بعض محدودي الفكر تجاههم قبل أن يكون نصراً على إعاقتهم نفسها .
السؤال الرابع : 
*هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،*
*وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه*
*دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟*
سبق وأنْ أجبتُ على هذا السؤال خصوصاً وإنْ اجتمعتْ بها كل الشروط التي أحلم بها .
السؤال الخامس : 
*من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟*
( أن الإنسان المعاق هو محدود الفكر ، ضعيف الإرادة ، بسيط الطموح ، فهذا إنسان معاق رغم سلامة الجسد والحواس . ) كما جاء في مقدمتي .... 
السؤال السادس :
*هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟*
كثيراً ما جلست معهم وكم يشرفني ذلك خصوصاً مع ما ألمسه مع بعضهم من خفة الظل وروح الدعابة التي تنسيني همومي ومشاغلي ... ( البارحة بالتحديد كنتُ مع أحدهم بل كنتُ على موعد مع الابتسامة الحقيقية والضحكة الخارجة من القلب ) 
السؤال السابع : 
*صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..*
*هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق* 
*ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟*
لا ديني ولا أخلاقي ولا انسانيتي تسمح لي بمجرد التفكير في الابتعاد عنه ....  
أرجو أن أكون قد كفيت ووفيت في الاجابة واكرر خالص شكري وتقديري مع أجمل التحايا  
*القاضي*

----------


## فرح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد ..اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين المنتجبين الطاهرينأولاً يسرني أن أتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري للأخت المشرفة " فرح " وكذا طاقم شبكة الناصرة الثقافية من إداريين وأعضاء على حسن ثقتهم بنا والتي نسعى جاهدين لأن تكون في محلها إن شاء الله...انا من يشكرك اخي الكريم لقبولك الدعـــــــوووه وتعطيرمتصفحي 
> بعطر حروووفك العطره ونسأل الله ان تكون في ضيافتنا مرتاح 
> ولانثقل عليك بأسئلتي *السؤال الثالث :* 
> *برايك الشخصي ..*
> *هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.*
> *الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟*
> برأيي الشخصي نعم ، بل إنّ الاعاقة البصرية والسمعية والكلامية لم تكن حاجزاً يوماً في عمل الإنسان وتطور أداءه ونحن من صميم حياتنا العملية نتعامل مع أشخاص من هذه الفئة ونلمس نجاحاً ملحوظاً في إدارة دفة العمل دون صعوبات ، بل الحقيقة أنّ هؤلاء الفئة قد حباهم الله عزوجل بحساسية عالية ولمسة خاصة اتجاه الأمور الحياتية أكثر من الأشخاص العاديين وإلا لما أظهروا تفوقهم في القرآءة بطريقة " برايل " مثلاً أو ابتكارهم لغة تخاطب اشارات تضمن لهم التواصل مع افق الحياة بكل رحابة وسعة ، وذلك ينسحب على باقي الأمور من زواج ودراسة وتربية وحتى الرياضة بما أنّ ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة كانوا سباقين في كسر حاجز الأرقام القياسية والظفر بالنصر وما ذلك إلاّ انتصاراً على إعاقة بعض محدودي الفكر تجاههم قبل أن يكون نصراً على إعاقتهم نفسها .انا معك في هذه الامور انهم ابدعووا 
> ...



 مشكووور خيي 
ويعطيك العااافيه واسعدنا تواااجدك 
واضاءت صفحتي بضياء حروووفك 
لي رجعه مره اخرى

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله .... 

1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)*خيي القاضي*  هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع معاقين .لوسمحت ما نوع الاعاقه لديهم  :embarrest:  ؟
وهل استفدت منهم ؟ام هم استفادوا منك؟


الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## القاضي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
أولاً أعتذر على تأخيري في النقاش حول الموضوع ويسرني أن أجيب على أسئلتكم بكل رحابة صدر ، نبدأ بعون الله : 



> *انا معك في هذه الامور انهم ابدعووا لكن المعذره ومع احترام رايك الشخصي مع الاسف لم ياخذوا جميع حقوقهم واقلها نظرة المجتمع لهم وفي مسألة الزواج القليل القليل من يتزوج من هذه الفئه والدراسه لايوجد كل المتطلبات الى دراستهم اعتذر خيي ولكن هذه هي الحقيقه*



نظرة المجتمع التي ألمسها في الواقع المعاش هي نظرة عطف وشفقة تجاه تلك الفئة وربما هناك فئة متخلفة تنظر لهم بعين الازدراء أو الاحتقار ولكن هي نظرة محدودة وضيقة كضيق افق أصحابها ...

وأما في ما يخص الزواج فأنت أوردت في السؤال الثالث تحديد نوع الاعاقة ( البصرية أو السمعية أو الكلامية ) هذه أنواع إعاقة تسمح لأصحابها بالإندماج في محيطهم الإجتماعي دراسياً ومهنياً وحتى تكوين علاقات زواج وإنجاب أطفال أصحاء ، وأما عن الدراسة فأرى أن الحكومة اهتمت بهذا الأمر فأنشئت لهم مراكز تعليم خاص وزودتها بالوسائل اللازمة لمساعدة تلك الفئات في الحصول على حقها في التعليم بالإسلوب المناسب ( وحتى نكون واقعيين إن مساعدة هذه الفئة على التعليم يعتمد على تفهم المحيط الإسري .. ) 
*




ممكن خيي توضح نوع الاعاقه 



*
حسب ما أرى لديه صعوبة في الحركة والمشي وعدم التكلم إلا انه يسمع ويفهم ، وله حضور شعوري واجتماعي ، فمثلا لايستسيغ حضور المناسبات الحزينة بينما نراه يفرح ويستبشر عند حضوره المناسبات السعيدة والمواليد ...
*س 1/*
*لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر*
هناك أنواع من الإعاقات كتلك المتعلقة بالتخلف العقلي أو التوحد وربما غيرها لا يكون لدى أصحابها الإدراك المطلوب أو الوعي الخاص الذي يسمح لهم بالانخراط في مجال العمل بسبب صعوبة ايجاد الوظيفة المناسبة لهم فالاضطرابات اللغوية لديهم تشكل صعوبة لممارسة العمل الذي يتطلب القدرة على التخاطب ومهارات التفاعل الاجتماعي او المهارات المتعلقة بالقراءة ( عموما صعوبة الحصول على الوظيفة تطال الأصحاء وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ) 
وأما بالنسبة للزواج هناك بعض الإعاقات باستثناء الصم والبكم وبعض الإعاقات الحركية البسيطة لا يستطيعون الزواج كما أنها تحضى بتفاعل اجتماعي فهي لازالت في دائرة النقص ، وهذا النقص بنسبة كبيرة ناتج عن عامل وراثي ، فكما يكون النظام تحذيري حول الأمراض الوراثية فكذلك الإعاقات في غالبها وراثية فلا بد أن تكون هناك خطوط حمراء أمام هذا الامر ، هذا في ما لو أمكنت الحياة الزوجية ، وأما في الإعاقات المتعذرة فلا بد أن تكون في منطقة الخطر ..
*س 2 /* 
*هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،*
*او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟*
يحرص الإنسان على رسم صورة اجتماعية إيجابية له وبالتالي فإنه يهتم فعلاً بكلام الناس أن يكون جيداً وإيجابياً عنه وقد نستطيع أن نترك كلامهم على جانب آخر إذا كنت واثقاً أنّ ما أفعله هو الصواب بعينه فهنا لن أخالف قناعاتي على حساب كلام الآخرين ...
س 3/ 
*هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟*
لا أعرف ....( ربما يُتاح ذلك في المستقبل القريب ) 
*س 4/*
*خيي القاضي هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟*
*اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟*
لم أشاهد منظراً من قبل وأتمنى أن لا أرى 
*س 5/*
*مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟*
أرى أنها خطوة إيجابية في دمج وتأهيل هذه الفئة بما يعود بالفائدة عليهم وعلى المجتمع ، فتوفير التعليم لهم في بيئة طبيعية سيتيح لهم شعور أفضل مما لو كانوا في محيط تعليمي منعزل ، وهذا سيعود بأفضل الأثر التعليمي والنفسي والاجتماعي .
س 6 /
*هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟*
المجتمع العربي متعامل مع تلك الفئة بالفطرة وهي فطرة أساسها سلامة النية والعطف والإحساس بمدى معاناتهم وقد ينقصهم التعامل بالإسلوب العلمي الخاص ومراعاة الذوق واللياقة في التعامل معهم ( والتعامل مع الصحيح والمريض يتطلب اسلوب خاص في كل الأحوال ) 
س 7 /

*)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف* 
*واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل* 
*بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟*
هو لم يصل إلى هذه الوظيفة إلا كونه مستحقا لها بجده واجتهاده لذلك أطمئن جداً في التعامل معه ولا اشكك في قدراته اطلاقا ، ولن اكلف حينها شخصاً آخر لتخليص المعاملة نيابة عنه لأني قد أثق فيه أكثر مما لو كان شخصاً عادياً 
س 8 /
)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
أفضل طريقة نبني بها معها ثقة المعاق بنفسه هي أن نعامله بطريقة طبيعية وتلقائية لا يشعر معها بنظرة الشفقة والعطف التي قد تسبب له انكساراً في ذاته ، مع تعزيز حس الثناء والتقدير لكل ما يقوم به مهما كان بسيطاً ، ويجب أن نأخذ بيده إلى حيث تحقيق طموحه وآماله وعدم زرع الإحباط أو الفشل في ذاته بل العمل على تشجيع الوعي لديه بأنه إنسان خلاق ومبدع ، وتبقى الثقافة الفردية والأسرية والاجتماعية هي الانطلاقة الصحيحة في تطبيق فن التعامل 


*س 9 /*
*خيي قلت انك جلست مع معاقين .لوسمحت ما نوع الاعاقه لديهم  ؟*
*وهل استفدت منهم ؟ام هم استفادوا منك؟*
عني أنا استفدت بجلوسي معه بأن لامستُ كل ذلك الصفاء والطيبة والخير الذي يميز هؤلاء ، وأما مدى استفادتهم مني لا أعلم ... 


تحياتي / القاضي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد 
نبدأ بعون الله :
*1 ) مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ) من ابنته او ولده*
_اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولدمتواجده فيه ؟_
قد أكون في رد سابق قد أوضحتُ وجهة نظري حول هذه المسألة وحقيقة أعود لاكررها بأن المهم سلامة البصيرة قبل كل شيء وتضل هذه المسألة راجعة لقسمة الله عزوجل .
*2) هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟*
_ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟_
_خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟_
_اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟_
خذوا ذوْبَ قلبي فانظمـوه مراثيا * يُجدنَ الأسى لحنًـا يُثيـر المآسيــا 
وصُوغوا فقد عزَّ القريضُ خواطري * ترانيـمَ يُهدينَ السَّـراة تعازيا 
فقــد قرعَتْ سمعَ البهاليـل ندبـةٌ *هي الحزنُ لفظًا والوفاءُ معانيـــــا 
وأيسرُ خطبٍ أنَّ خطْبَ بني النُّهى * لَـجِدُّ مُمِضٍّ يتركُ القلب داميــا 
غداةَ نعى الناعون للمجد والحِجا * ****سليلة بيت لم يزلْ مُتساميا 
وقال في رثاءه للشيخ فرج العمران طيب الله ثراه ( غُيبتْ شمس هدى ) 
مَنْ ذا المعزَّى به حتى نُعزِّيهِ ** فكلُّنا في عَزاهُ بعــضُ أهليـهِ 
جميعُنا فاقِدوه ليس من أحـــدٍ ** إلا وروَّعَه فقـــدانُ حـاميــــه 
لئن بكيناه حزنًا فالبكاءُ علـى **أبٍ لنا قد دهانا صوتُ ناعيـه
*وغُيِّبَتْ بمغيب الشيخ شمسُ هدًى *** *والفكرُ في موته ماتَتْ معانيــه* 
*خطبٌ أصاب التُّقى في المتَّقي «فرجٍ» ** بحادثٍ عمَّتِ الدنيا دواهيه* 
هذه أبيات معبرة للشاعر القطيفي الكفيف "وجدي المحروس رحمه الله تعالى" وهذا ليس سوى غيض من فيض ابداعات هذا الشاعر هو مثال للشفافية والصدق والمعاني الجميلة التي تفيض بها ابياته . 
عموما لقد مثّل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة انفسهم في كافة المجالات الثقافية والخطابية والعلمية والمهنية وغيرها ...
وأما بالنسبة لمجال الخط أو الفن لم أطلع على شيء من هذا القبيل ... 
*3 ) هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟*
لم يصادف أن جلستُ مع طفلٍ توحدي . 
_4 ) هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه_ 
_لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟_
في اختيار شريك الحياة هناك عادة عدد من المواصفات المطلوبة ولا يعيب اشتراط أنْ يكون الطرف الآخر سليماً فهذا حق مشروع إنما في حال تقدم أحدٌ للزواج من فئة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ( الصم البكم والاعاقات الحركية البسيطة ) فمسألة القبول أو الرفض حقٌ مشروع تماماً ، المهم أنْ يتبع الإنسان قناعته ، وتضل نظرة الآخرين شيء لا مفر منه وكلاً يعمل أو يتكلم حسب وازعه الديني أو أخلاقه بمعنى قد لا أرغب بالارتباط بهذه الفئة لكن هذا لا يعطيني أدنى حق في انتقاد الآخرين على اختيارهم ولا يجوز أنْ اعيب ذلك أبداً ... 
 تحياتي / القاضي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباااح الخير خيي
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس القاضي لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)القاضي وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*11)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<**تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق* 
*وان شاء الله نرى لك تواصل بالقسم باستمرار*
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## القاضي

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد* 

*1) لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟*
طرح السؤال يدلُ على الاطلاق أي العموم ونحن نحتاج لمثل هذا الطرح أن يكون على وجه الخصوص وهنا لابُد لنا من قيد وهو " بعض الانسان " من ينظر هذه النظرة والبعض الآخر ينظر لهذه النظرة لأسباب معينة وهي رؤية هذه المعاق من الناحية الفعلية أنه ليس بمنتج ، أنه ليس بذي قدرات ، وهذا يعود الى الدور الاسري وما تحمله من الثقافة من حيث كيفية التعامل مع هذه الفئة ومن خلالها تكون لهم الامكانية المكتسبة في تطوير الثقة بالذات عند الشخص المعاق وبهذا يظهر امام المجتمع كشخص لديه قدراته الذاتية وأدواته الخاصة بالتطور .  
*2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟*
برأيي الشخصي يحتاج الشخص المعاق على الاهتمام في الدرجة الأولى المحيط الاسري وهذا الاهتمام عبارة عن العلم والدراية في كيفية التعامل معه ، أيضاً يحتاج لتفهم وضعه الخاص بكثير من الصبر والحنان في إبداء المعاملة معه ، مع الاهتمام بتقوية جانب الشخصية لديه بإشعاره بأنه شخص مهم ومستقل بحد ذاته ... 

*( نظراً لضيق وقتي في هذه الليلة أقدم اعتذاري عن تكملة الحوار على أن نكمله في ليلة الغد إن شاء الله تعالى )* 

*تحياتي واحترامي لكم مشرفتنا الفاضلة " فرح "* *
*

----------


## القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
_3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟_
لربما في المستقبل ...
_4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟_
هل للإنسان أن يعترض على مشيئة الله عزوجل هذا ما يجب أنْ تضعه تلك الأسر في حسبانها ، فإذا كان الله قد ابتلاهم بشخص من ذوي الاحتياجات فهنا فرصة لاختبار إيمانهم ورضاهم عما كتبه الله لهم ، ( وبشر الصابرين ) 
_5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟_
سبق اجابته وبالتأكيد لهم أكبر دور في رفع طموع ومعنويات ابنهم وابراز مواهبه الكامنة ..
_6)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف__ )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه_
لا مانع من صداقة أحد ممن ذكرتي وعموماً اعتبارات الصداقة لدي شخصياً تخضع لشروط أخلاقية ونفسية ولا علاقة للعاهات الجسدية بها .
_7))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟_
أولاً يجب أنْ نربي فيهم قيم الإحترام بصفة عامة ولتلك الفئة بصفة خاصة ، وأساساً يجب أن نزرع في أولادنا تلك البذرة الأخلاقية والايمانية والتي ستحدد نظرتهم وتعاملهم مع الناس ..
_8)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس القاضي لدرجة البكاء؟_ 
سبق اجابته ( لم اشاهد ... ) 
_9)القاضي وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟_
احاول أن اساعده بكل الطرق المتاحة ولن أتركه حتى أطمئن عليه 
_9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه_ 
لم اصادف هذا الشيء ...
_10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك_ 
_هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات_ ؟
قد ورد هذا السؤال وأوضحت رأيي فيه 
*11)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<*

أولاً أشكرك على جهدك المبذول في تسليط الضوء على هذه الفئة خصوصاً وأننا بحاجة للقرآءة حولهم ..
ثانياً : الاسئلة كانت شاملة وموضوعية . وأتمنى أن تكون اجابتي للأسئلة وافيه وتحتويها وجبة ثقافية
ثالثاً : فكرة تخصيص قسم في المنتديات لذوي الاحتياجات فكرة سديدة حبذا لو اخذت بعين الاعتبار حتى يتم تثقيف المجتمع ... 
هذا وأتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والسداد وإن شاء الله يكون لنا حضور في هذا القسم ، فتحياتي واحترامي لكم اختي المشرفة " فرح " 

*أخوك / القاضي*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مـــــــــأجورين جميعا بفقد امامنا ابامحمدالحسن ابن علي عليهم السلام
مشكوووور اخوووي *القاضــــــي*
على حضووورك الطيب وتلبيتك الدعـــــــــوووه
واجاباااتك جدا راااائعه واحسنت بارك الله فيك
كفيت واوفيت ،،، يعطيك العااافيه ومرحوم الوالدين
بجد تعجز الكلمااات ان تفي حق توااااجدك وتعطيرك متصفحي 
دوووم هالطله البهيه
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 


مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..


ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..


ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..

نستضيف معنا
الشاعر الممـــــــــيز بااسلوبه الرااائع
>>بوكـــــــــــوثــــــــــر <<




ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..


انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 


نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 


نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<



كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،



اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...



نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!


انت اخي /انتِ اختي 


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟


الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟


اتمنى احبتي ..


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


اعزاائــي ..


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار




تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

اختي فرح 

الله ايوفقك لكل خير 

اعتذر عن تقصيري لعدم المرور المشاركة هذه الفترة

لنشغالي فارجوا منكي ان تسامحينا عن التقصير 

تحياتي لكي وامنياتي بالخير الدائم 

وشكرا

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> اختي فرح  
> الله ايوفقك لكل خير  
> اعتذر عن تقصيري لعدم المرور المشاركة هذه الفترة 
> لنشغالي فارجوا منكي ان تسامحينا عن التقصير  
> تحياتي لكي وامنياتي بالخير الدائم  
> 
> وشكرا



 مشكووور خيي ابوبتول 
ع هالطله البهيه
ويعطيك العااافيه ،،،وان شاء الله 
تتعدل ظروووفك وتنورنا بتواااصلك خيي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الطييييبين
دمت بخيييييييييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  





هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام  

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين.. 

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام .. 
نستضيف معنا
الاخ الفاضل والمتألق المممــــــــــيز بسلوبه الرااائع
*>> تـــــــأبط بودره<<* 


ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا .. 

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض  

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي  

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*" 

ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني .. 

"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر 

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم << 


كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري  

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد 

نعم اراقبهم من بعيد 

قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،، 

كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم  

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم  

تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،، 


اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ... 


نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها  

آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون  

من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى 

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم  

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ 

اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني  

ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي  

الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير  

الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده  

والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم  

(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ) 

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي .. 

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟ 

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن  

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟! 

انت اخي /انتِ اختي  

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ... 

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟ 

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم .. 

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟ 

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟ 

3/ برايك الشخصي .. 

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ. 

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟ 

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى.. 

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ، 

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه 

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟ 

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟ 

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟ 

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك .. 

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق  

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟ 

اتمنى احبتي .. 

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله .. 

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام .. 

اعزاائــي .. 

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..* 

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها  

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار 



تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## تأبط بودره

> نستضيف معنا
> 
> الاخ الفاضل والمتألق المممــــــــــيز بسلوبه الرااائع
> *>> تـــــــأبط بودره<<*







*قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضاً أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنْ الْهَالِكِينَ* 

بادئ ذي بدء،
أشكركم أختى الفاضله على الإستضافه، و الله يجبر بخاطركم ..



1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاق؟
هل ساحمد ربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟
وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوجه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!

*سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْنَا أَجَزِعْنَا أَمْ صَبَرْنَا مَا لَنَا مِنْ مَحِيصٍ*

فالحمد الله حمداً كثيرا، لا إعتراض على قضاءه،
و حياتي لا بد أن أواصلها متكيفاً مع إعقاتي، ليس لعدم جزعي، بل لأنه لا مناص.
و مهما حاولنا إصطناع المثالية هنا، فالمستقبل لن يكون كما هو حالي بلا إعاقة،
نعم، قد يقارن البعض بين ناجح معاق و آخر سليم، و لكن هذه المقارنة جائره، لأن المقارنة الصائبة يجب أن تكون بين المعاق و نفسه.
و لن تكون خياراتي كزوج كغيري، فحتى لو بلغ نجاحي ذروته، لن تكون حظوظي كحظوظ السليم،
لأن الإحساس بنظرة الشفقه من قبل الغير، ستلازمني حتى في أصفى ساعات الرغد.

ماذا لو كنت معاق ؟
قد يكون تأبط كذلك، قد يكون معاق فعلا.


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
شخصياً، أنظر للإعاقة على أنها إجبارية و ليست إختياريه،
هي قدر مكتوب على الشخص.
فلا ذنب للمعاق بتاتا، و لا يأخذ عليه بسبب إعاقته.
و رغم حنقي على المجتمع في جوانب عده، و ليس في جانب نظرته للإعاقة، 
إلا أنني أعتقد أن المجتمع لا ينظر للمعاق بنظرة الدون بقدر ما هي نظرة العجز و الشفقة.


3/ برايك الشخصي، هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ: الدراسه، الوظيفه، الزواج، معاملته كانسان؟
و هل أخذ السليم حقه فيها ليأخذه المعاق!
بالطبع لا


4/ هل تقبل بالزواج من كفيف، الصم، مشلول، وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب دين، حس الخلق، وظيفه؟
قد نبالغ إن إفترضنا أن جميع شروط فتاة الأحلام ستجتمع في معاقه. 
و جوابي على سؤالكم لا.
ليس لعجز فيها بقدر ما هو بعجز في نفسي أنا.
لا أحاول تبرير موقفي هنا بقدر ما أحاول شرحه، 
فزواجي من معاقه، يقتضي أن أنظر أليها نظرة الشفقة،
و هذا ما لا أستطيع أنا شخصيا إخفاءوه.
كما و أنه بالنسبة لي، أن العلاقة الناجحة غير مقصورة على الزوج و الزوجه فقط،
بل يجب أن يأخذ في الحسبان نظرة الأهل و المجتمع لهذه الزيجة.

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان؟
الإعاقة الحقيقية في نظري هي الإعاقة الفكرية،
و هذا لا يهمش ما للإعاقة الجسدية من تأثير.


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق؟ وكيف كان شعورك نحوه؟
نعم، معاق جسدياً.
من ناحية فكرية لا إختلاف بينه و بين غيره، 
و لكني أتحاشي بعض المواقف و التي سيحس من خلالها بنظرة الشفقه من قبل الغير. 
فلذا، شخصيا، دائما أتخذ معه أسلوب الحذر في التعامل.


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك، هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق، ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه؟
ولماذا أتركه!!؟
لا أظن أن العلاقة التي سأبنيها مع شخص سيكون دافعها سلامة الحواس بقدر ما هو سلامة الفكر.
مجرد سيكون هناك إختلاف في تعاملي معه، سأكون أكذر حذراً لكي لا أحسسه بالنقص.


 :rolleyes: 
أكرر شكري و تقديري لكم
كما و أعتذر لإستخدامي كلمة معاق
لا عدمناكم

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
خيي تـــــــــــأبط ..
اشكرك ع حضووورك الرائع وع تلبيتك الدعـــــــــوووه 
ممتنه تواااجدك ونووورت صفحتي بنووور حروووفك 
يعطيك العااافيه ،،وبجد اجااابتك متألقه
لي عـــــــــوووده بعد قليل

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 


مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....


1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 

2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)*خيي تــــــأبط* هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع معاقين .لوسمحت ما نوع الاعاقه لديهم  :embarrest:  ؟
وهل استفدت منهم ؟ام هم استفادوا منك؟




الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## تأبط بودره

شكرا لكم أختي فرح 











 :noworry:  

1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟
أمممممم!!
يعني مهما بالغنا في عدم التنقيص من كيان المعاق، يبقى المعاق كما هو، من ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة.
كوظيفة: يجد أرباب العمل أن المعاق قدراته محدوده بسبب الإعاقه.
كزواج: مهما كان المعاق مميز، يبقى السليم هو المرتجى.
و قد تكون نسبة الظلم تتناسب طرداً مع الإعاقه.
فلنتخيل و ضع المقعد على كرسي متحرك. لتوظيف شخص مماثل، يجب علي أنا كرب عمل، أن أعيد تصميم مداخل و مخارج شركتي على سبيل المثال، لتتناسب مع تحركات هذا المعاق، و لن أضطر إلى ذلك، خاصة و أن البديل موجود و المعاق قد لا يكون ذلك الشخص النادر العقلية.
و نفس الأمر ينطبق على الزواج، فالزوجة مثلا و من يعنيهم أمرها، سيجدون تخيل الوضع صعب أو حتى مستحيل مع أبسط الأمور كالدخول للحمام أو الإستحمام.
لذا، فإن مسؤلية الشخص المعاق، أولا و آخر، يجب أن تُكفل بواسطة ولي الأمر المسئول. 

2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا، او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر؟
من ناحية كلام الناس، قد يكون ذا أهمية، و لكني أجده قابل للتهميش، خاصة، و أن كلام الناس لن يقتصر على المعاق بل و يتعداه للسليم. 
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
لا، و لكني تعلمت بعض الرموز من صديق، و نسيتهم لعدم حاجتي لتطبيقهم. 

4)هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟ اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
أتأثر كثيرا عند رؤية معاق، و أتخيلني مكانه و كيف يتعايش مع وضعه.
و قد يكون أكثر ما يؤثر فيني عند رؤيتي معاقه. 

5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق؟ وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته؟
في إعتقاي من الصعب دمجمهم، ليس لنقص فيهم بل لنقص الإمكانيات. 
و قد يؤثر عليهم ذلك سلباً، خاصة في المراحل الأولى من الدراسة.
و لكن لا يقتضي فصلهم في مدارس خاصة تحسيسهم بالدونية. و يمكن أن يكون هناك نشاطات مشتركة بين المدارس بين حين و آخر. 
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟ اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر إلى طريقة التعامل مع الجميع.
شخصياً، رغم إقتناعي بأن المعاق لا ينقصه شئ فكرياً، إلا أنه ينبغي علينا عدم المبالغة في قدراته، فقدراته محدودة بحجم إعاقته.
و بنفس الوقت، لا ينبغي أن نحسسه بعجزه و الشفقة عليه، فهو ذو وضع خاص، و واجب على المجتمع أن يكفله. 


7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
في
قد حصل ذلك فعلاً، و لكنه لم يكن في دائرة حكومية بل في شركه.
و أثق تماما قدرته على أداء وظيفته، و رغم ذلك، و لا أخفيكم سراً، لو رأيت بديل، سألجأ إليه سراً،
ليس لعدم ثقتي بالمعاق، بل لصعوبة تعاملي معه. 


8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه؟ وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
لدرجة ما، من الصعب التعامل مع المعاق، و مثال ذلك الصم.
و بناء الثقة بأن يشعر المعاق بكيانه من خلال مسؤليته و وجوده. يجب أن يلعب دور في هذا المجتمع، و لا يكون كمجرد رقم غير مرغوب فيه.
و قد يوضح ذلك ما يحدث حالياً: فعلى حد علمي، أن الشركات تتسابق حالياً لتوظيف المعاق برواتب زهيده، و الغرض من ذلك، الحصول على بضع تراخيص لعمال أجانب مقابل ذلك. 
فقد حفزت الدولة توظيف ذلك، بمنح أربعة تراخيص إستقدام أجانب مقابل كل معاق.
هذه خطوة رغم كونها إيجابيه، إلا أن تأثيرها لا يخلو من السلبية على نفسية المعاق.
فهو غير ملزوم أصلا بالدوام في العمل، و لا يستفاد من كيانه بقدر ما يستفاد من إعاقته في المجتمع. 


9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع معاقين، لوسمحت ما نوع الاعاقه لديهم؟ وهل استفدت منهم؟ ام هم استفادوا منك؟
الإعاقة كانت شلل، و بكل صدق، لا ألمس فرق بينهم و بين غيرهم، طالما أن الإختلاط و التعامل كان فكرياً. 






 :bigsmile:  
أكرر شكر و تقديري لكم
لا عدمناكم

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## تأبط بودره

يسعد ايامنا و أيامكم بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين خيتي

 :amuse: 


1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟ وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد متواجده فيه ؟
أممم .. بتخيل إني الأبو .. لأني حاولت أتخيل إني الأم و ما زبطت السالفه وياي .. مادري ليش .. :weird: 

قد تعتبرونها أنانيه، عدم إحساس، و لكن أكون كذاب عليكم لو قلت أن الفرحة ستكون كاملة.
لأننا لن نكترث بمعاناة المعاق، فلا يؤلم الجرح إلا من به ألم
و الأهم، أن المعاق ليس كامل المواصفات، و سبب ذلك الإعاقه


2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟ ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره؟ خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
للأسف، لست من قراء الشعر و لا من متذوقيه،
و لكن، لا تؤثر الإعاقة أبداً على الموهبه، بل و بالعكس،
 تجدها متركزه في المعاق أكثر من غيره،
و مثال لذلك، لودفيج فان بيتهوفن، من عباقرة الموسيقى، و رغم ذلك كان أصم!

3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
لا، و لكن و بشكل عام، التعامل مع الطفل المعاق أصعب بكثير من التعامل مع البالغ المعاق. 


4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟
عادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
أمممممم ..
شوفو .. و بتكلم بالعامي أنا بعد ..
اللي أشوفه: معاق ياخذ بنت سليمه = فيه مشكله.
سليم ياخذ بنت معاقه = فيه بعد نظر و تميز.
ليش .. أنا أقول ليكم ليش ..
لأنه، و في إعتقادي المتواضع، الرجل هو العنصر الأقوى في باكورة أي زواج.
يعني، الرجال عادة هو اللي يختار و يحدد أبغى فلانه،
و يروحو يخطبوها له، و ذيك توافق من باب عصفور في اليد و لا عشرة فوق شجره.
فهو لو إختار معاقه، أكيد لأنها مميزه و خاشة مزاجه.
و لكن البنت لو وافقت على معاق، أكيد لأنها مضروبه و لا عندها بديل آخر!
هذي نظرة المجتمع اللي أشوفها و بشكل عام.
رأيي الشخصي،
 نعم، قد يكون المعاق أو المعاقة ليس كامل المواصفات بسبب إعاقته.
و لكن، السليم قطعا ليس بكامل أيضاً لأشياء أخرى.
و القبول بمعاق أو معاقه،
 يحدده التفاهم الفكري أولا، 
و مدى الإعاقة ثانيا،
 و قدرة الشخص على المسايرة قبلهما. 





 :rolleyes: 
بإنتظار عودتكم
كل الشكر و التقدير لكم

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



صباااح الخير خيي
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس تــــــــأبــط لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)تــــــــــأبــط وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
11*)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<*
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## تأبط بودره

1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
*من منطلق أسهل طريقة لبرز القوة هي بأظهار ضعف الغير.*
*فالسليم، لا يتقبل أن يكون المعاق أكثر تميزا منه، من باب المقارنة مع النفس.*

2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
*يحتاج إهتمام أكثر، ببساطه لأن له إحتياجات خاصه.*
*و لكن ينبغي التشديد على أن هذه المعامة الخاصة لا يجب أن تترجم كشفقه.*

3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
*بصراحة لا،*
*قد يكون إنعزال المعاق أما إختيارا أو إجبارا، سبب في عدم إحتياجي لهذه اللغه.*
*فمن النادر أن أصادف أصم.*

4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟
*المعاق و اقع، سواءا رضينا به أم لم نرضى.*
*و عزل الإبن من باب الخجل من واقعه، يعد وقاحه من قبل الأهل.*

5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا؟
*بالتأكيد، فالدور الأول ينبع من الأهل.*

16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ؟
*بالتأكيد، فصدقاتي للشخص أساسها الفكر و ليس الحواس.*
*و ليس لي أصدقاء كما و صفتم بتوأم للروح، لا معاق و لا سليم.*

6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي ؟
*للأسف، عادة ما يجنب الأهل أولادهم التعامل مع المعاق، و كأنه خطر قد يداهمهم في أية لحظه.*
*يجب علينا زرع التآخي في الأولاد، سواء للمعاق أو غيره،*
*و يجب أن لا نقيم المرء بناءا على ما يملكه من حواس ، بقدر ما يملكه من فكر.*
*و هذا قدر و إمتحان من الله، ليس للمعاق أي يد فيه.*

7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس تــــــــأبــط لدرجة البكاء؟ 
*رؤيتي للمعاق تؤثر في نفسي دوماً، ليس لأنه ناقص، بل لأن مجتمعه كذلك.*

8)تــــــــــأبــط وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
*أمممممم..*
*الإشارة و الصور لغة عالمية يفهمها أغلبنا.*
*و إذا و صلت معه لطريق مسدود من ناحية الفهم، سأحاول قبل كل شئ تهدأته، ثم طلب المساعده من ذوي الشأن.*

9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه؟
*لا،*

10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك ؟ هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*الله يهني سعيد بسعيده*
*عادة أتجنب إدلاء الدلو في مواضيع الزواج، سواء لمعاق أم غيره.*
*و لكن، سأوضح لزميلي، أنني أحترم قرارك، و أن إحترامي لقرارك ليس بالمهم، بقدر إحترامك أنت لقرارك.*
*بمعني، توقع أسوء ما يمكن حدوثه،*
*و تعايش مع الإعاقه،*
*و لا تظلم بنت الناس يوم من الأيام بسبب إعاقتها،*
*فأنت من إختار.*
*و شخصيا، أعتبر الزواج من معاقة قوة و تميز.*

11*)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<*
*هذه قطعا مشاركتي الأولي بهذا القسم،*
*فلا علم لي به.*
*و لكن لفت نظري وجوده منذ إفتتاحه،* 
*و وجوده، و بكل صراحه، دليل قوة الشبكه، و علامة إيجابيه تضاف إليها.*


**
*أشكر لكم أختي الإستضافه*
*كما و أتمني أن تسعفني الضروف و أتواجد دائما.*


**
*موفقين لما يحبه و يرضاه*
*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
اخووووي تــــــــأبــط...
اشكر توااااصلك وسعة صدرك وردك الممــــــــيز والراااائع
اسعدنا حضوووورك واجاااابتك الرااائعه 
يعطيك العاااافيه ،،ولاعدمنا نوووور هالطله المضيئه
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 


مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..


ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..


ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..

نستضيف معنا
الاخ الفاضل صاااحب القلم الممــــــيز الشاعر 
*>> طــــــــائـــر ايلول<<*



ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..


انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 


نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 


نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<



كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،



اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...



نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!


انت اخي /انتِ اختي 


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟


الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟


3/ برايك الشخصي ..


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟


سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟


اتمنى احبتي ..


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..


اعزاائــي ..


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار




تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## طائر أيلول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
الأخت الفاضلة أم حمزة ( فرح).
(أنهُ لمن دواعي سروري أن أتواجد في هذه الصفحة التي تحمل الكثير والكثير من التساؤلات والنقاط عن أشخاص يعيشون بيننا  أو بالقرب منا ..
فئة أرتأت أن تنزوي في بعض الأحيان.
و احيانا أخرى المجتمع هو الذي همشها ووضع حولها العديد من الجدران  والأبواب ).
أولاً : أحب أن أعتذر عن غيابي في الآونة الأخيرة وذلك لظروف العمل والأسرة
ثانياً : أحب أن اشكركِ على أستضافتي في هذا الركن بذات لأني لطالما كتبت وأحببت أن نعيش ولو لحظة معاناة ومآسي تلك  الفئة  (ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة)
ثالثاً : إيضاح بسيط أنا لستُ بشاعر أبداً أنما أن مجرد إنسان بسيط وجد في الخواطر وسجع الكلمات ظالته فأراد أن يُبحر فيها بكل عفوية.

أخيراً لي عودة أخرى للأجابة على تفاصيل تلك الأسئلة وستكون بأسهاب كبير

تقبلوا خالص ودي وأحترامي

----------


## حكاية حب

مرحباا
أوول مره أفتح هذا الموضووع وع ـجبتني ردوود الأعضااء اللي كلهاا تحمل حب وأخااء
وإني أقرأ الأجووبه خطر في باالي سؤاال و طبعاً صاار السؤاال من نصيب الأخ [ طائر أيلوول ]
السؤاال هوو :.
لووو رُزقت بموولوود ماأكتملت أعضااءه زي مثلاً العمود الفقري ماأكتمل فـ بالتالي الأعضااء اللي تحت العموود الفقري ووقفت يعني ماتت !! مااردت فعلك :.

----------


## فرح

*خيي ايـــــــــلووووول*
*جـــــــــــــاااااااري الانتظااااااار*

----------


## طائر أيلول

1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
كنت سأواصل الصعود لأعالي الجبال مهما كان الثمن..لأن الأستسلام هنا هو الموت البطيء 

هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن  

وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
مع العزيمة والأصرار سيبني المعاق مدنٌ من الأحلام والأنجازات 

انت اخي /انتِ اختي  

هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ... 

ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟ 

الكفيف ..الصم وابكم .. 

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
أنه أبتلاء من الله وهي درس لنا لكي نشكر الله في جميع الأحوال 

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
للأسف أن نظرة المجتمع نظرة سلبية ودونية لأنهم يرون في  فئة المعاقين حاجز يمنعهم من التواصل مع المجتمع.مع أن الحقيقة خلاف ذلك لكن من الصعب أن نغير تلك النظرة بسهولة  

3/ برايك الشخصي .. 

هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ. 

الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟
للأسف الشديد ..لا فأبسط حقوقهما منتهكة خصوصا من الناحية العملية لأنهم يرون الأعاقة السمعية أو البصرية حاجزاً عن تقديم العمل على أكمل وجه بالرغم من أن العمل لا يتطلب أستخدام تلك الحواس 

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى.. 

4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
لم لا....فهم كغيرهم لديهم شغف وحب وقلب ينبض بكل الحب 

وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه 

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟ 

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟
من يساهم في هدم المجتمع وهو يتمتع بصحة وعافية
من ينظر للمجتمع على أنه مجرد أفراد لكل شخص عمل يخصة هو وليس العمل الأجتماعي يخص كل فئات المجتمع 

6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
في بداية الأمر كنت أنظر إليه بمنظار الشفقة والعطفة وأنه إنسان لا حول ولا قوة له..لكن حين جلست معه وتحاورت وجدته إنسان أفضل حتى من بعض الأشخاص اللذين يتمتعون بصحة جيدة  

7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك .. 

هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق  

ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟
على العكس هو الآن في أمس الحاجة لتواجدي له خصوصا  أن هذه الإعاقة قد تؤثر عليه نفسيا بدرجة كبيرة..لذا سأحرص على أن اكون بجانبه قدر المستطاع 

اتمنى احبتي .. 

منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله .. 

ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام .. 

اعزاائــي .. 

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..* 

ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها  

بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار 




تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح[/quote]

*أولا أشكركِ أختي فرح على الأستضافة*

*وعُذرا على التأخر في الرد*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> مرحباا
> 
> أوول مره أفتح هذا الموضووع وع ـجبتني ردوود الأعضااء اللي كلهاا تحمل حب وأخااء
> وإني أقرأ الأجووبه خطر في باالي سؤاال و طبعاً صاار السؤاال من نصيب الأخ [ طائر أيلوول ]
> 
> 
> السؤاال هوو :.
> 
> لووو رُزقت بموولوود ماأكتملت أعضااءه زي مثلاً العمود الفقري ماأكتمل فـ بالتالي الأعضااء اللي تحت العموود الفقري ووقفت يعني ماتت !! مااردت فعلك :.



*أولا يجب الصبر ولأحتساب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى  حين يمتحن عباده......*

*ثانياً  سأحاول بشتى الطرق أن أعوض هذا الطفل عن النقص الذي سيحسه أو يواجه فيما بعد*
*وسأركز على الجانب النفسي لكي أخفف عليه وقع هذا الأمر عليه*
*فالعامل  النفسي هو الأمل  الأخير اللذي يتشبث فيه كل إنسان حُرم من أي إعاقة حركية*

----------


## فرح

هــــــــلا اخوووي ايلوووولي ..
بجد فقدت الامل بأنك تأتي  :embarrest: الحمدلله انك نورت وان شاء الله تواااصل 
بدووون غياااب ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest:  
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)*خيي ايلووول* هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع معاقين .لوسمحت ما نوع الاعاقه لديهم  :embarrest:  ؟
وهل استفدت منهم ؟ام هم استفادوا منك؟


الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى
اتمنى خيي عد التأخييييييير :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
واممم اعتبر ان القاء ابتدا من اليوم ولمدة ثلاثة ايام

----------


## طائر أيلول

*أُكرر أسفي للمرة المليون..........في عدم التواجد في ألاوقات المحددة ويبدو أن عمل ومشاغلي الأسيرة أصبحت تأخذ جُل وقتي* 
*لكني حتماً سأتي .........لأني لازالتُ أرى في هذا الصرح الجميل والنير (منتدى الناصرة) الشيء الكبير  الذي يجعلني أتمسك به وأتواصل معه مهما حاولت الظروف  أبعادي عنكم..*

----------


## طائر أيلول

[quote=فرح;961142]هــــــــلا اخوووي ايلوووولي ..

بجد فقدت الامل بأنك تأتي  :embarrest: الحمدلله انك نورت وان شاء الله تواااصل 
بدووون غياااب ...

*إن شاء الله* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
*مساء الروح الطاهرة النقية الزكية*
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
*للأسف نعم المعاق يصبح منبوذ من قبل المجتمع وخصوصا من ناحية الزواج. بمعنى أن الأهل أو  المجتمع يحكم على هذا المعاق بالزواج من معاقة...ولا يحق لهُ الزواج من إنسانة سليمة, طبعا هذا ينطبق على الجنسين سواء المعاق رجل أو أمرأة. أم منا ناحية العمل فالكثير من الناس في المجتمع تعتبر المعاق غير قادر على العطاء بنفس المقدار الذي يمكن للسليم أن يعطي..حتىوأن كان العمل ليس لهُ علاقة بالأعاقة المصاب لها المعاق....مثال:بعض الوظائف المكتبية والتي تتطلب جهداً ذهني وأنجازاً ورقي , نجد بعض الناس يشكك في مقدرة المعاق على إنجاز ما يقاوم به سواه بالرغم من أن العمل هو عمل مكتبي بالدرجة الأولى. لكن للأسف النظرة الدونية من الجتمع تجعلها يضعون هذا المعاق في زواية ضيقة لا يمكنهُ الهروب منها.* 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
من الصعب أن نترك كلام الناس ولا نعيره أي أهتمام لأنه للأسف كلام نراه في كل تعابير هذا المجتمع سواء بنظرات أو كلامات كلها أدانة وتحقير حتى بدون كلام..ومن هذا المنطلق من الصعب تجاهل كلام الناس لانه يحيط بنا ويلتف حول رقاب هؤلاء الفئة رغمٌ عنهم..لكن هناك مخرج وهو التعامل مع كلام الناس بشكل إيجابي بالرغم من سلبياته وهذا يتطلب صبر وتحمل كبير....ويتمثل في تقوية الروح بالجوانب الإيمانية والقرآنية ومحاولة تحصين الروح من أن تصاب بالعدوى التي قد ينشرها الناس في كلامهم..الأمر في غاية الصعوبة فهو يتطلب تطويع للنفس مثابرة . أشبه ما يكون بالحرب التي سنخوضها بالرغم من قلة العتاد معنا, لكن سلاحنا الأقوى هو إيمانا بأننا سننتصر مهما كان الثمن
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
للأسف ..لا ولا زلت أتمنى أن أتعلمها
4)*خيي ايلووول* هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
*بالنسبة لي هناك العديد من المواقف التي تستوقفني وتسيل لأجلها دموعي بعفوية ..لكن هناك موقف لا يزال يعلق في ذهني لرجلٌ أخرس رأيت في مجال عملي وكان زائر للمستشفى كانت زوجته تتكلم وكان هو يتخاطب معها بلغة الأشارة وبالرغم من أنها تتكلم إلا أنه جاء إليّ وأرد أن يعالج زوجتة ويتحاور معي بلغة الأشارة..أستطعت فهم منه ما يريد بحكم أني رأيته يتحدث لزوجة من بعيد وأستطعت أن أساعده ..إلى هنا يبدو الموقف عادي ولم يخرج عن المألوف لكن المفاجاءة .....أنهُ بأنتهاء دوامي وأن في الطريق للمنزل رأيت نفس الرجل مع زوجتة والاده في سيارتة وكان منهمك في الحديث مع زوجتة بلغة الأشارة(هنا توقفة مع نفسي لبرهة وقلت..... الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بتلك النعم الكثيرة...كنت أحاول تصور كيف يعيش هذا الرجل في بيته وكيف يتعامل مع زوجتة والاده.....كلنا تعود سماع صوت أبيه ينادية يصرخ...يسلم.....يتحدث لكن كيف هو حال تلك الأسرة مع أبوهم..كيف هو حالهم ..هل لغة الأشارة تكفي لأشباع غرائزنا الكلامية؟*
*هل الحب والحنان يختلف حين يصبح مصدر الكلام  الأمان أخرس*
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
في مجتماعتنا من الصعب أن يتألق المعاق مع أمثالهِ من الأصحاء .لماذا؟
هناك اسباب عدة منها:
1 تربية أطفالنا( التي تجعل البعض منهم يسخر أو يستهزء من المعاق) أذ لا توجد تربية تجعل الأطفال أو حتى الكبار ينظرون لهؤلاء المعاقين على أنهم إناس مثلنا لهم الحق في التمتع بالدراسة والأنخراط في المجتمع حالهم من حالنا.
2- عدم الأهتمام بهذه الفئة أجتماعياً  ..سواء من بعض الأندية الرياضية أو الأجتماعية .لتهئتهم لكي يكونوا جزءاً  فعّال في المجتمع


الأسئلة ممتعة وتجعلني أواصل المسير معكم مع البقية في وقت لاحق

----------


## فرح

[quote=طائر أيلول;964684]



> *مساء الروح الطاهرة النقية الزكية*
> *مساءك بالخير والانوار المحمديه* 
> *...كنت أحاول تصور كيف يعيش هذا الرجل في بيته وكيف يتعامل مع زوجتة والاده.*
> *عااادي جدا مثله مثل اي رجاااال ،،اهم شي تكوون الزوجه مقتنعه* 
> *به وتفهم ع حركاته وحتى يمكن في البدايه تلاقي صعوبه* 
> *بس مع الايام عااادي جدا* 
> *....كلنا تعود سماع صوت أبيه ينادية يصرخ...يسلم.....يتحدث لكن كيف هو حال تلك الأسرة مع أبوهم..كيف هو حالهم ..هل لغة الأشارة تكفي لأشباع غرائزنا الكلامية؟*
> اسمح لي خيي سأجاااوبك على هذا السؤال؟فقط بشي بسيط ومن واقع الحياه وبجد وبكل صراحه وبدون مبالغه ..
> *نعم يكفي اذا كان الاب والام متفقان ع تربية ابنائهم تربيه ايمانيه* 
> ...



 مشكووور اخوووي ايلووولي
ويعطيك العااافيه ،
*جــــــــــــــاااري انتظااارك بشووووق* 
والمعذره ع المدااااخله

----------


## طائر أيلول

6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
كثيراً....فنحن بعيدا لك البعد عن مسمى (تعامل) مع ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة في مجتمعاتنا العربية..أما الحلول فهي كثيرة وتحتاج لوقت وتفعيل..ومنها:
زرع الوعي والتثقيف في داخل البيت بخصوص ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة..فحين يرى الطفل أي منهم في حالة ما أو وضع ما يجب على الأبوين والأهل  الشرح للأطفال عن هذه الحالة وأنها عادية ويجب التعامل وكأنها حالة طبيعية حالها كغيرها في المجتمع...
هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية آخرى يجب على المجمتع الرقي بأسلوبه في التعامل مع هذه الفئة بلغة أو تعبير أكثر حضارة ورقي وأن لا ننظر إليهم على أسس النقص والشفقة...فهم قادرون على تخطي أصعب المحن التي يمورن بها لكن لا بد من المساهم معهم في  تخفيف عبء أحزانهم والآمهم.

المبادرة للتقرب منهم حتى وأن كنا لا نعرفهم(بالسلام ...التحية..أو حتى الأبتسام) فهذا سيزرع في نفوسهم بذرة المحبة والألفة

7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
ما لمانع من أن يقوم هذا الشخص بهذا العمل لأن وضعه الصحي لا يشكل عائق أمام عمله وهذه هي الفكرة....
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
بناء الثقة يحتاج لأدوات عديدة لا بد من توفرها لكي تكن الثقة موجودة ومتحفزة ومنها :
دمجهم مع المجتمع بصورة أكثر وأكبر وهذا الدور ملقى على عاتق الهيئات الأجتماعية والأندية الرياضية والمجتمع نفسه في توفير أجواء تساهم في تخفيف معاناتهم..وتتلخص في توفير نشاطات دورية للأنخراط مع بقية المجتمع....توزيع منشورات تثقيفية 
تفقدهم عن طريق تنظيم رحلات منزليه إليهم في منازلهم لمحاولة التخفيف عنهم ومعرفة حاجاتهم..
أما فيما يخص التعامل معه ..فهو يختلف من شخص لآخر ومن حالة لآخرى...لكنه تعامل حالهُ كحال الأصحاء وفي غلب الأحيان يكن أسهل من التعامل حتى من الأصحاء لأنهم أنتصروا على إعاقاتهم بقوة إيمانهم وعزيمتهم
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع معاقين .لوسمحت ما نوع الاعاقه لديهم  :embarrest:  ؟
إعاقة حركية..شلل في الأطراف السفلية
وهل استفدت منهم ؟ام هم استفادوا منك؟
لم أجلس معم فترة طويلة...لكن بالتأكيد أستفدت منهم كثيراً فعزيمتهم على العمل ولأندماج في بيئة لا توفر لهم كل سبل الراحة هو أكبر دليل على قوتهم المعنوية ...وهي في نفس الوقت دورس وعبر لكي أستفيد منها أقصى أستفادة...ودائما دروس الحياة هي أفضل وأرسخ الدروس..لانها تبقى على مرور الزمن منقوشة في أرواحنا لا ألواحنا 


الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى
اتمنى خيي عد التأخييييييير :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

للمرة الألف أخيييب ظنك :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  لكن أعدكِ بأن اتواصل بشكل اكبر فالموضع يستحق الوقوف عنده اشهر وليس أيام

واممم اعتبر ان القاء ابتدا من اليوم ولمدة ثلاثة ايام
قصدك من ثلاث شهور  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
[/quote]

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## طائر أيلول

*الكلام يطول والشرح في هذا المقام يحتاج لسنين...........فنظرة الناس تجاه هذه الفئة من المجتمع نظرة سلبية في مجملها, لكن الله موجود ويحتوي كل ما في الوجود...........سألخص كلماي هذه المرة بخاطرة كتبتها منذو فترة بعيدة وهي ستجيب على أغلب تساؤلاتكِ....وأنك كانت لا تفي سأعود إليكِ للأجابة:* 


*أنا المرساة في السفينة....والناس لا ترى لحياتي قيمة**أنا بنتُ الشهيد....وها هو أبي منيّ قريب**أنا اليتيمة..التي أمست للأحزان مدينة**الهي ....ما هذا التناقض العجيب؟!!**ألهي....ما هذا الشعور الغريب؟!!**فبني البشر قد حكموا على جسم المريض**فنفوني لأبعد الجُزر.....هناك بعيداً في متاهات دروب التبانة**لم يرحموا ضعف بدني..ولم يهتموا أبداً لشجني**فأنا العليلة...وبنظراتهم أيضاً  مسكينة**هم يدركون مصيبتي ومع هذا هم من يثيروا عبرتي**يحترمون عقلي وقلبي ويهنون جسدي..**لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــاذا**لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــاذا**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**v**لأنني مُعاقة......يقولونها بكل بساطة**هم لوضعي يحزنون....لكنهم منيّ لا يقتربون**فأنا في عرفهم : مُــــــــــــــــعاقة**يظلُ قلبي وعقلي ينبض بكل الطاقة**ومع هذا يصفوني بأنني مُـــــــعاقة**ويح لبني البشر كم هو بغيض حكمهم**فهم يروني نصف إنسانة....لأنني لا أقدر على الحب وألوانه**فأنا مُــــــــــــــــــعاقة**الهي ,,,,,أرحمني حين يخرج الوجع مع زفراتي**الهي,,,,,أرحمني حين أذرف دموعي مع آهاتي**أسمعوا يا بشر..........واسمعوا يا رجال**هل أعاقتي هي مشنقتي؟**كي تلف حبال و نظراتكم حول عنقي؟؟**هل أعاقة الجسد تُلغي الفكر ولأدب.....وكل باقي أجزاء الجسد؟**ماذا تريدوني أن افعل ؟**هل أين المهربُ من عالمكم الدنيء؟**لا أدري فحتى أنا تُهتُ مع نفسي...؟!*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
اخووي ايلوووولي ..
بجد الخاطره ...جدا جدا رااااائعه 
وكلماااتها سلسه ...
احساااس راائع وحرووف تستحق القراءه 
الكلمات جذبتني اليها قرأتها عدت مرات 
اسجل اعجااابي بما يسطره قلمك المميز
بس عذرا  :embarrest:  :embarrest: خيي اريد الاجاااااابه ايضا ..
ولك من التحايا اجملها بحب المصطفى وآله الاطهار

----------


## فرح

عــــــــــذرا منك خيي ايلولي 
لقدانتظرت كثيرا ولم تأتي ..
سعدنا بالقاء وبالاجابات الرااائعه وكنا نتمنى 
لكن تحكمنا الظروف ..احسنت ويعطيك العاافيه 
دمت بخيييييييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..


نستضيف معنا
الاخ الفاضل والمتألق المممــــــــــيز 
*>>عــــــــــلــي pt<<*

ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"



ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..



"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر



>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<




كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 



يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد



نعم اراقبهم من بعيد



قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،



كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 



اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 



تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،




اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...




نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 



آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 



من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى



ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 



كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ



اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 



ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 



الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 



الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 



والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 



(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )



وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..



1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟



هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 



وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!



انت اخي /انتِ اختي 



هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...



ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟



الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..



2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟



وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟



3/ برايك الشخصي ..



هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.



الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟



سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..



4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،



وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه



دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟



5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟



6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟



7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..



هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 



ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟



اتمنى احبتي ..



منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..



ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..



اعزاائــي ..



ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*



ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 



بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار





تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## علي pt

ما أدري وين أودي وجهي من الفشيلة ..

مشكورين على اختياري ومنحي الثقة هنا ،، ولكني أعتذر عن اللقاء لظروف خاصة ~ يمكن في مرة قادمة أكون أفضل حالا وأتشرف بالمشاركة معكم ،،

أرجو المسامحة ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، وعلى نبينا وآله أفضل التحايا والسلام

اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج والنصر والعافية
واجعلنا من خدامه وممن يستشهد تحت لوائه ..

قد أقصر في مشاركاتي لفترة ~ لا أعلم مداها

وتقبلو تحيات أخوكم / الأقل : علي
ونسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## علي pt

حتى الرد تخربطت معالمه وأصبح كوكتيل ،، 


أعتذر لذلك ..

وأرجو قبول اعتذاري
ودمتم بحفظه تعالى

----------


## فرح

> ما أدري وين أودي وجهي من الفشيلة ..
> لاعااادي خيي كلا له ظرووووفه 
> والظرووف هيه من تحكمنا ،،نتمنى لك التوفيق  
> مشكورين على اختياري ومنحي الثقة هنا ،، ولكني أعتذر عن اللقاء لظروف خاصة ~ يمكن في مرة قادمة أكون أفضل حالا وأتشرف بالمشاركة معكم ،،
> 
> أرجو المسامحة ..
> ان شاء الله ظروووفك تتعدل الى الافضل بحق الصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار 
> بس هااا خيي ترى هالمره بس سمااااح المره الجايه بتكون في القاء ..
> 
> ...



مشكوور خيي عــــليpt
انت من اهل الدعاااااء
لك من التحايا اجملها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار

----------


## علي pt

قلت اني نفذت بجلدي ،، بس الظاهر مافي فايدة >>> ههه

أشووف الموضوع ركد وماصارت استضافة لشخص بعد اعتذاري ..

حتى لا أكوون حجر عثرة في الموضوع ~ أنا على استعداد بالبدأ غدا إن شاء الله
إن أردتم ذلك ،،

وتقبلو فائق تحيات
أخوكم /الأقل : علي

----------


## فرح

> قلت اني نفذت بجلدي ،، بس الظاهر مافي فايدة >>> ههه
> من قال انك نفذت انت اعتذرت عن الموضوع لوقت ثاني 
> واكيد كنت بوضع القاءمعك بوقت لاحق  
> أشووف الموضوع ركد وماصارت استضافة لشخص بعد اعتذاري ..
> لاخيي موهذا القصد لاني انشغلت عن الموضوع بنهاية كتابة القصه وكان تركيزي عليها 
> والحمدلله يعني ظروووفك تعدلت وكل شي بمشيئة المولى عزوجل  
> حتى لا أكوون حجر عثرة في الموضوع ~ أنا على استعداد بالبدأ غدا إن شاء الله
> إن أردتم ذلك ،،
> لنا الشرف اخوووي  
> ...



 مشكووور اخوووي لعووودتك من جديييييييد
ونتمنى ان تأنس معنا في هذا القاء وتتقبل الاسئله بصدر رحب 
ننتظر تواااجدك 
موفق

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..


نستضيف معنا
الاخ الفاضل والمتألق المممــــــــــيز 
*>>عــــــــــلــي pt<<*

ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"



ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..



"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر



>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<




كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 



يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد



نعم اراقبهم من بعيد



قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،



كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 



اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 



تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،




اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...




نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 



آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 



من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى



ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 



كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ



اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 



ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 



الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 



الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 



والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 



(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )



وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..



1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟



هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 



وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!



انت اخي /انتِ اختي 



هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...



ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟



الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..



2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟



وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟



3/ برايك الشخصي ..



هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.



الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟



سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..



4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،



وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه



دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟



5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟



6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟



7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..



هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 



ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟



اتمنى احبتي ..



منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..



ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..



اعزاائــي ..



ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*



ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 



بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار





تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## علي pt

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،*،
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام  
> مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين.. 
> ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار .. 
> ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام .. 
> 
> نستضيف معنا
> ...



 

*شكرا مليووووووووون*
*لتشريفنا بلقائكم هذا ..*


*ممتن للكم كثيراً*

*جعله الله* 
*في ميزانكم ,,*
*وأسعد ايامكم*
*وأنالكم مرادكم*
*بتوفيق منه*
*وهدااااية*


*وتقبلو*
*تحيات*
*أخوكم*
*علي*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 


مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....


1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 

2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)*خيي عـــــلي*هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع كفيف  ؟
وهل استفدت منه؟ام هو استفاد منك؟

الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## علي pt

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد  
>  مرحبا بكم بأي وقت ،،
> 
> مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
> ومسائكم كذلك
> ...



 

*شكرا لإفساح المجال لي*
*للتشرف بإجابتكم ..*

*واهلا وسهلا*
*ومرحبا بكم بأي وقت*
*تحبووووون ..*

*نحن بالخدمة ،،*
*وأرجو تنبيهي لأي خطأ*
*أو وجهة نظر قاصرة مني*

*أرجو مصارحتي بذلك ،،*


*ولكم مني*
*أرق التحايا وأعذبها ..*

*أخوكم / علي*

----------


## فرح

1)   *أما في الزواج أعتقد وجود بعض النظرة الناقصة ..
ولكني أعرف شخصا به عجز بعض الشيئ بسبب الشلل النصفي وأعتقد انه أهمل علاجه فوصل لمرحلة قصور وتشوه في الطرف العلوي لدرجة كبيرة - مع وجود صعوبة في الكلام .. إلا انه يعيش حياته بشكل طبيعي ويعمل ببقالة (هو صاحبها) وقد تزوج مؤخرا قبل عام تقريبا ..*
*المرأة التي تزوجها لاتشكو من شيئ* 

*وهذا دليل على وجود بادرة خير ..*
*خيي لي معرفه بمجموعه لايستهان بها من كذا منطقه* 
*متزوجين من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ،،*
*صم وبكم ..*
*المتزوجات في صحه جيده وعايشين مع ازواجهم مثلهم مثل الاسوياء* 
*ومكونين اسر وماشاء الله عليهم* 
*بس لايزال هناك الكثير من التفكير السيء لذى البعض* 
*بهذه الفئه انهم مثلا غير قادرين ع العطاء او ينظرون لهم نظرة شفقه*
*كنت مسافره الى ايران* 
*وكان معانا في نفس الحمله رجل مصاب باطرافه* 
*وماشاء الله زوجته كانت معه خطوه بخطوه وهو نفسه يدير اعماله* 
*لكن يحتاج الى مساعده*
* جلست معاها ومن خلال كلامي معاها وجدتها انسانه قريبه الى خالقها تحاسب نفسها ع ماتعمله قوية الايمان عندها امل في شفاء زوجها وعندها طفله ماشاء الله عليها مرحه رغم انها لاتتجاوزالسنتين* 
*ومع هذا كانت نظرات البعض لها ربي يساعدك ربي يكون في عونك* 
*ويصبرك ليش بالشه روحها مع هذا ،،استغفر الله ،،*
*ليش موانسان ،*
 

2)وهو يقول متى أقف على قدمي حتى أعود لما كنت عليه مع البنات في البحرين ،، رحماك ربي ..

هذا الموقف خلاني أجن ،، حتى كنت أتسآئل ماحكم علاجه ؟؟

ياااااااارب رحمتك وغفرانك ياارحم الراحمين
حتى وهو تحت رحمة ربه يفكر في المعاصي 
لااله الاالله 
3)اعتقد ان كلانا استفاد من الآخر ..
خيي ماعليك امر اذكر الاستفاده ،،حتى القارئ ايضا يستفيد :embarrest: 
اسمح لي خيي اطلت في كلامي  :embarrest: 
لي عوووده ب؟أسئله بعد قليل

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك خيي بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
تحملنا اخووي وجيب معاااك عصير وماي حتى لانشف حلقك :wacko:  :embarrest:  هههههه
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (*صم وبكم*)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل/ه؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
*برايك الشخصي* ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## علي pt

وأنا سأعود لاحقا إن شاء الله للإجابة

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس عــــــلي لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)عـــــــلي وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
11*)واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<*
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## علي pt

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم سلام الله ورحمته وبركاته ،،
> 
> يسعد اياااامك خيي بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
> وأيامكم أختي الكريمة فرح
> *عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد* 
> وأعتذر لتأخري ..
> أتحملنا اخووي وجيب معاااك عصير وماي حتى لانشف حلقك هههههه ‏
> ولو خيتي ~ حآضرين بأي وقت
> ...



حياكم الله بأي وقت
وأعتذر لتأخري في الاجابة
وعدم تنسيقها >> بسبب عطل تقني بالجهاز

----------


## علي pt

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعليكم سلام الله ورحمته وبركاته
> ومساؤكم خير ،،
> 1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي معاااق من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
> نظرة تشاؤمية ~ والإنسان دائما يرى عيوب الآخرين ويترك عيوبه والتي قد تكون أكثر
> 2)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
> أكثر من ناحية تطوير وتأهيل العجز وذلك يتضمن حتى المشاعر والنفسية
> 3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟ حسب الوقت والنفسية
> ...



شكرا لإستضافتي ،،
فقط ما أتمناه وأرجوه هو تنبيهي
لأي خطأ في اجاباتي أو قصور في تفكيري ..

لكي نتطور ونصلح طريقة تعاملنا مع هؤلاء ،،

وتقبلو تحياتي
الأقل علي

----------


## فرح

> شكرا لإستضافتي ،،
> فقط ما أتمناه وأرجوه هو تنبيهي
> لأي خطأ في اجاباتي أو قصور في تفكيري ..
> 
> لكي نتطور ونصلح طريقة تعاملنا مع هؤلاء ،،
> 
> وتقبلو تحياتي
> الأقل علي



 تسلم اخووووي عــــلي pt
ع تلبيتك الدعوووه ،،واجابااات حكيمه ماشاء الله 
بس خيي عتبي انك لم تكمل اجباااتك في بعض الاسئله 
والخط عمى اعيوني  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :wacko: اشوووي 
كل الشكر لايفي حق تواااجدك وانااارتك متصفحي 
وبالنسبه الى الاعضاء موبس معاااك اكثر المستضيفين لم 
يتواجد الاالقليل ..
وفكرتك راائعه بس تحتاااج الى مجهود مكثف والراي الاول والاخير الى الاداره 
اتمنى ان لااثقلنا عليك ..
مرحوم الوالدين خيي ويعطيك العاافيه
دمتم بخيييييييير

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين ،،
وبالنسبة للخط
فذكرت إن هناك عطل تقني بالكمبيوتر أدا إلى إجابتي عن طريق الجوال ~ صعب جدا التحكم في ذلك ..
أما من ناحية الإجابات فهذا سبب والسبب الآخر قد يكون معلووم لكم ،،

عموما إن أردتم أي شيئ أنا حاضر وبالخدمة ..

ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته
وتقبلو تحيات
أخوكم علي

----------


## فرح

> مشكورين ،،
> وبالنسبة للخط
> فذكرت إن هناك عطل تقني بالكمبيوتر أدا إلى إجابتي عن طريق الجوال ~ صعب جدا التحكم في ذلك ..
> أما من ناحية الإجابات فهذا سبب والسبب الآخر قد يكون معلووم لكم ،،
> 
> عموما إن أردتم أي شيئ أنا حاضر وبالخدمة ..
> 
> ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته
> وتقبلو تحيات
> أخوكم علي



 مشكووور خيي ورحم الله والديك 
وان شاء الله دوووم منووور هالقسم 
ماتقصر خيي وعساك ع القوه 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..


نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
نائـــب العااااام 
*{القلب المـــكـــسور}
*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"



ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..



"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر



>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<




كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 



يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد



نعم اراقبهم من بعيد



قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،



كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 



اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 



تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،




اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...




نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 



آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 



من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى



ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 



كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ



اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 



ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 



الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 



الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 



والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 



(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )



وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..



1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟



هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 



وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!



انت اخي /انتِ اختي 



هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...



ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟



الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..



2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟



وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟



3/ برايك الشخصي ..



هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.



الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟



سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..



4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،



وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه



دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟



5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟



6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟



7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..



هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 



ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟



اتمنى احبتي ..



منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..



ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..



اعزاائــي ..



ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*



ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 



بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار





تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..


نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
*{الــقــزويني }
*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..

انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 

نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 

نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"



ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..



"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر



>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<




كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 



يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد



نعم اراقبهم من بعيد



قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،



كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 



اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 



تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،




اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...




نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 



آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 



من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى



ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 



كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ



اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 



ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 



الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 



الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 



والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 



(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )



وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..



1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟



هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 



وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!



انت اخي /انتِ اختي 



هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...



ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟



الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..



2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟



وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟



3/ برايك الشخصي ..



هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.



الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟



سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..



4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،



وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه



دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟



5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟



6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟



7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..



هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 



ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟



اتمنى احبتي ..



منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..



ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..



اعزاائــي ..



ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*



ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 



بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار





تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
لقد لفتني  اني مدعو للقسم  وهو شرف لي 
وقرات  الشاركة التي اود الاجابة عليها  ولكن ليس الان لاني سوف اغيب لمدة يومين
وسوف اعود لاعيش الاحساس الحقيقي  ولا يسفعني الوقت ملحا بالعجلة والاختصار
الى حينة استودعكم الله والا اخفي عليكم كان تصفحي للصفحة الاخيرة على عجل
الى القاء ان شاء الله


_________تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم
> 
> لقد لفتني اني مدعو للقسم وهو شرف لي 
> وقرات الشاركة التي اود الاجابة عليها ولكن ليس الان لاني سوف اغيب لمدة يومين
> وسوف اعود لاعيش الاحساس الحقيقي ولا يسفعني الوقت ملحا بالعجلة والاختصار
> الى حينة استودعكم الله والا اخفي عليكم كان تصفحي للصفحة الاخيرة على عجل
> الى القاء ان شاء الله 
> 
> _________تحياتي



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
هـــــــلا اخوووي القزويني 
وكذالك شرف لنا حضوووورك وتوااااصلك خيي
وجــــــــــــاااري انتظااارك 
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين 
وعلى آله الاطهار  

الاخوة الكرام
قبل ان ابدا اود ان اطرح السؤال على الجميع
هل نحن متفقون على ان الكمال لله وحده
لا اعتقد ان احدا يخالفني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهنا نتفق على انه كلنا جميعا لسنا كاملون
يعني كل واحد منا لديه مكان ما فيه علة او نقص
سواء كان ظاهرا ام نقص خفي  
لذا ليس غريب ان نقول كلنا ناقصون
ولسنا كاملون او معوقون وانا لا احب هذه الكلمه 
حتى ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة
اشعر ان فيها عنصرية 
وتفرقة 
يعني اذا احدهم فقد يده او لسبب ما او ورث 
مشكلة من المشاكل الظاهرة نطق او سمع
وكل ما يقل له اعاقة يصنف معاقا 
واصحاب الاعاقات الخفية والاكثر شيوعا
كله طبيعي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لا والف لا 
الناس سواسية واخوة في الانسانية
لقد كان لي شرف التعرف باحد الاخوة
وكان نصفه الاسفل مشلول حتى انة كان يمشي على يدية
مستندا على وسطة مطورا لطريقة للتنقل
وكان يعمل في شركة لتصنيع مواد للتبريد
وكان يمارس عمله وهو جالس على طاولة عمله
وكان شخصية مميزة ممازحا لكل من حوله 
يخوض بكل المواضيع دون تردد واثقا من نفسه
وكان لنا معه مشروع اجراء تعديلات على سيارة اقتناها
وعدلنا فيها كي يتمكن من القيادة بيديه دون استعمال الارجل
وكانت تجربة ناجحة والحمد لله 
ان الانسان يتميز عن غيره بالعقل
وكلما كان هذا العقل سليم كلما كان اقرب للكمال
انا اعتبر المشكلات التي لا تمنع الانسان من التطور فكريا وعقليا
لا تعتبر مشكلة والمشكلات الاتي تعيق التعلم وجدة لها حلول 
والحمد لله
حتى الانسان الذي لا يعاني من معوق كالنظر والسمع
ان لم يملك الارادة فلا يمكن ان يصل الى هدف معين 
اما الحرمان 
ان يفكر احدا انه ليس كالآخرين او لا يستطيع اللعب مع الرفاق والاتراب
فيه الالم الذي لا يوازيه الم في كل الدنيا 
الطفل الذي لا يعلم من كل دنياه الا الكرة او اية ادات للعب مع الطفال
الآخرين 
تصوروا اخوتي الكرام الطفل الملاك البريء
كم هي مؤلمة تلك الصورة
السيدة رقية بنت الحسين عليهم وعلى آبائهم السلام 
تدعوكم 
لتتفكروا لتجدوا انكم بالف خير 
اما من ينظر لاي انسان نظرة فيها شيء من الخفة او الا احترام 
للآ خرين كل الاخرين وليس فقط من لديهم (نقص ظاهر)
بدون سبب موجب فقط للظاهر اسمح لنفسي ان اقول 
انه شخص غير محترم
اخوتي الكرام انا لم اتصفح المواضيع لان وقتي لا يسمح 
ولقد احببت ظيافتكم لي  
واتمنى لكم دوام الارادة القوية 
والايمان بالله وبقدره 


احببت ان اكتب دون التقيد بالاسئلة ارجو المعذرة


ولكم مني اطيب التمنيات 

________تحياتي

----------


## فرح

مشكوووور خيي القزويني
ع توااااجدك وان كان وقتك لايسمح بهذا 
وشاكره لك تعاونك ...وابداء رايك وسعدنا بهذه
الاسطر القليله ..ونتمنى خيي الاجابه ع الاسئله
حتى تكون الافاده اكثر ،،
كل الشكر لك ولتوااااصلك 
ومرحوم الوالدين 
دمتم برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
*{الــقــزويني }*

يشرفني ان اكون ضيفكم 

ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا .. 
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض  
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي  
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*" 


ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني .. 


"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر 


>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم << 



كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري  


يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد 


نعم اراقبهم من بعيد 


قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،، 


كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم  


اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم  


تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،، 



اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ... 



نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها  


آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون  


من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى 


ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم  


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ 


اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني  


ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي  


الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير  


الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده  


والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم  


(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ) 


وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي .. 


1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟ 


هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن  


وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟! 
اختي الكريمة 
ان الحمد لله دائما وابدا
ومن يحمد على مكره سواه
اما الفرص لم تعدم ولا تزال قائمة 
وانا اعرف من لديهم اعاقة كما ترغبين في التسمية
بنوا الاسره وتابعوا
ومارسوا الاعمال التي تتلائم ووضعهم الخاص
طبعا المجهود من من لديه مشلة يكون اضعاف 
من من لامشلة لديه
وهنا الانجاز والبطولة في الوصول



انت اخي /انتِ اختي  


هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ... 


ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟ 

هذا السؤال الذي يجب ان لا يغيب عن البال
ولاكن الله سبحانه قد من علينا بنعمة النسيان
ولولا ذالك لكان النسان قاعدا لا يقوم باية عمل 
لانه سوف يغلب عليه الياس 
ومن نعم الله علينا ان اعطانا عقل لنعمل به 
وببقاء العقل تبقى فسحة الامل والامكانية 
للانطلاق 




الكفيف ..الصم وابكم .. 


2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟ 

اني انظر لاصحاب المشكلة نظرة ما ذنبهم
ولاكن لله في خلقه شؤون
اتالم لهم  


وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟ 
لا يحق لاى كان ان يعتبرهم دون الاخرين 
الانسان يحاسب على فعله وليس على قدره
وهل يلام الاسمر البشرة لانه اسمر او الطويل القامة لانه طويل
هاذه امور لا علاقة لهم بها ولا يلامون 
اما الشفقة هي كلمة ايجابية
بالتالي ان المصاب بحاجة للمساعدة
والمساعدة التي لا تكون باسلوب يخرب اكثر مما يصلح 
3/ برايك الشخصي .. 


هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ. 


الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟ 
نعم اذا كان صاحب المشكلة لديه الارادة ولم يستسلم
بامكانه ان يتعلم ويصل لى اعلى المراتب 
ويتابع حياته بشكل طبيعي
والامثلة كثيرة 

سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى.. 


4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ، 

اختي لاكريمة لكل منا فلسفته بالحياة
ولا تجدين اثنين نفس المواصفات 
حتى التوأم يختلفون بالطباع
انا شخصيا لا اتمكن من الاجابة بنعم او لا 
انما الانسان مكون من عاطفة ونفس وعقل
واذا احب يحب بكل جوارحه
ولا تقف امامه اية اعاقة او مشلة 


وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه 


دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟ 


5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟ 

المعاق الحقيقي 
هو من فقد العقل
وغير ذالك
غير معاق
هذا رائيي
واحترم كل الاراء 


6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟ 

نعم حصل ويحل 
باوقات متقاربة
شعوري اني اجالس انسان عادي نتحدث بشتى المواضيع
حتى انه يغب عن البال انه شخص لديه مشلة


7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك .. 


هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق  


ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟ 
ساتعامل معه بعد الاصابة مباشرة كاي انسان بحالة المرض زيارات وورود
والتخفيف عنه قدر الامكان والمستطاع
وبعد العودة للبيت اتعامل معه عادي مع مراعات انه عنده مشكلة بالتنقل 

اتمنى احبتي .. 


منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله .. 


ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام .. 


اعزاائــي .. 


ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..* 


ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها  


بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار 

لك اختي الكريمة اجمل التحايا
واجمل الامنيات 


---------------تحياتي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 


مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....


1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 

2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)*خيي القزويني* هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع مشلول ؟
وهل استفدت منه؟ام هو استفاد منك؟

الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى 
ملاحظه...
خيي اذاممكن الخط تكبره اشوي  :embarrest:

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 


اهلا وسهلا على الرحب والسعة
مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....


بكل سرور

1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
 

اختي الكريمة 
وهل يوجد موظف غير مظلوم برأيك
الكل اختي يعاني بس الفرق انه
في انسان عنده حالة ربما تجعله يربط 
الامور ببعضها

يعني اذا شخص قصر في عمله 
يلام من رئيسه بالعمل واذا كان من الاخوة الذين لهم حاله خاصة ممكن ان يقول بقرارة نفسه
لاني كذا 
وممكن ان تكون الحالة معكوسة
ان يتحسس احد ما من شخص 
لديه حالة خاصة  ومحبوب في مجال عمله
ويحسده على مصيبته
وهنا يكون يبحث عن مبرر لتقصيره
لاتستغربي ان البعض المعوق 
افضل بكثير من البعض ممن بالظاهر 
غير معوق
وتكن اعاقته وفي الحقيقة
اعظم
وعلى صعيد الزواج 
وهل في اعتقادك انه في 
احد على وجه الرة الارضية غير مظلوم
ذكر وانثى
لان كل منا يرى الامور بالشكل الذي يناسبه
هل صادفت احداهن لا تشكو
وهل صادفت احدا لا يشكو
الحياة كلها مشاكل
يعني لما نضع الموضوع في خانة المعوقين كما ترغبين في التسمية 
ممكن الظلم يلحق الجميع في هذا المجال
المهم اختي ان يكون الانسان قوي من داخله 
سواء كان معوق ظاهرا او معوق باطنا
الكل معوق
لي عودة

 

2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)*خيي القزويني* هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع مشلول ؟
وهل استفدت منه؟ام هو استفاد منك؟

الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى 
ملاحظه...

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم* 
*اختي الكريمة* 
*فرح* 
*لقد عدة فعلا بالامس* 
*ودخلت لاعدل بالمشاركة على امكانية التعديل* 
*وفعلا اكملت كل الاسئلة المطروحة*
*ولما اعتمدة ان تزل التعديلات* 
*تفاجأت باني تجاوزت الوقت*
* والذي هو نصف ساعة للتعديل*
*وبقي كل شيء على حاله*
*اني اعتذر لاني لم اكن اعلم ان للتعديل وقت محدد*
* وان شاء الله ساكمل الموضوع*
*الى ذالك الحين استودعك الله* 
*والى القاء مجددا*


*____________تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *اختي الكريمة* 
> *فرح* 
> *لقد عدة فعلا بالامس* 
> *ودخلت لاعدل بالمشاركة على امكانية التعديل* 
> *وفعلا اكملت كل الاسئلة المطروحة*
> *ولما اعتمدة ان تزل التعديلات* 
> *تفاجأت باني تجاوزت الوقت*
> ...



 هـــــــلا اخووووي القزويني 
مـأجور بمصاب سيدة نساء العالمين البتول الطاهره فاطمة الزهراء 
عليها السلام 
خيي حصل خير وتحصل لنا كثيرا 
بس خيي يمكن لك ان تتفادى هذا الشي قبل اعتماد المشاركه نسخها 
حتى لايضيع وقتك وجهدك ،،،
يعطيك العافيه واعتذر اذا تعبناك واخذنا من وقتك  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
موفق

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 


اهلا وسهلا على الرحب والسعة
مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....


بكل سرور

1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 




اختي الكريمة 
وهل يوجد موظف غير مظلوم برأيك
الكل اختي يعاني بس الفرق انه
في انسان عنده حالة ربما تجعله يربط 
الامور ببعضها

يعني اذا شخص قصر في عمله 
يلام من رئيسه بالعمل واذا كان من الاخوة الذين لهم حاله خاصة ممكن ان يقول بقرارة نفسه
لاني كذا 
وممكن ان تكون الحالة معكوسة
ان يتحسس احد ما من شخص 
لديه حالة خاصة ومحبوب في مجال عمله
ويحسده على مصيبته
وهنا يكون يبحث عن مبرر لتقصيره
لاتستغربي ان البعض المعوق 
افضل بكثير من البعض ممن بالظاهر 
غير معوق
وتكن اعاقته وفي الحقيقة
اعظم
وعلى صعيد الزواج 
وهل في اعتقادك انه في 
احد على وجه الكرة الارضية غير مظلوم
ذكر وانثى
لان كل منا يرى الامور بالشكل الذي يناسبه
هل صادفت احداهن لا تشكو
وهل صادفت احدا لا يشكو
الحياة كلها مشاكل
يعني لما نضع الموضوع في خانة المعوقين كما ترغبين في التسمية 
ممكن الظلم يلحق الجميع في هذا المجال
المهم اختي ان يكون الانسان قوي من داخله 
سواء كان معوق ظاهرا او معوق باطنا
الكل معوق
لي عودة

*السلام عليكم مجددا*
*والعفو على التاخير*
*ونكمل* 
*اما على صعيد ان يِختار المعوق* 
*اون ان يُختار*
*زوجا او زوجة*
*نعم في صعوبة* 
*لان الانسان الي يقرر ان يرتبط بانسان معوق*
*يجب ان يكون على قدر من التفوق النفسي*
*والمقدرة الغير عادية*
*لانه سوف يكون مدافعا عن نفسه* 
*امام المجتمع الذي له مقاييس*
*واعراف لا يتخلى عنها بسهولةواذا درست محيطنا لوجدت ان فيه الكثير من الجاهلية*
*وبعد 1430 سنة لم تكن كافية*
*وللاسف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
*فقط الاقوياء يمكنهم ذالك*
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
*اعرف بعظ الحركات البديهية*
*وذالك يصادف ان اشاهد احد*
*البرامج المترجمة وبالمقارنة* 
*اصبح لديه فكرة بسيطة 
*4)*خيي القزويني* هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
*للحقيقة ليس منظر بل قصة* 
*لي جار سكن معنا في نفس البناء*
*وانجب اول ولد وكان يعاني من شلل نصفي ومشاكل في ضغط الماء في راسه وكان لامه وابوه رحلة من* 
*المعاناة مع المستشفيات* 
*المهم ان الولد كبر واصبح تلميذا مجتهدا*
*وكنت ارى ان الوالد ينتظر ابنه ليساعده*
*على تجاوز ادراج المدخل للبناء*
*هنا شعرت بالمسؤلية عن تامين المدخل المناسب* 
*لمن يستعمل الكرسي المتحرك*
*وكان محمد قد اصبح عمره 11 سنة*
*يعني شاب ونتواصل وشخصيته من النوع الحبوب*
*المؤنس*
*وفعلا قد بدات بدراسة المشروع* 
*من ناحية الكلفة ومن الناحية القانونية*
*وقصدت البلدية وبدات تكوين الملف للمباشرة بالعمل*
*لا ادري لماذا احمل الشعور بالمسؤلية نحو محمد*
*شعور لا ليس من فعلي* 
*كنت ارضى لما يكون هوه سعيد وانزعج لانزعاجه*
*كاني انا على الكرسي*
*وفي احد الايام يدخل محمد للمستشفى للعلاج*
*وبعد يومين ياتي* 
*الخبر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لقد تاثرت كثيرا*
*الله يرحمه ويرحم امواتكم*
**
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
*انا اختي الكريمة مع الدمج من المراحل الاولى للعمر والوعي*
*لان الاخرين يتعودون رؤية المعوق ومع الوقت تصبع شيء عادي*
*ويتعود التعامل معه وطبعا مع الارشاد والمراقبة* 
*ونتعامل مع الموضوع كانه مادة ادبية من البرنامج المعد*
*ومن ثم*
* عندما نكون خارج المدرسة والجامعة نكون* 
*قد كونا صداقات وعلاقات وربما شغل مشترك*
*كله عادي* 
*يعني  العلم في الصغر كالنقش في الحجر يصعب محوه*
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
*نعم في يوجد تقصير* 
*وبنظري اذا وجد الدين والتقوى* 
*يزول
*7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
*العكس هو الصحيح*
*لان قدرة الموظف في علمة وليس بشيء اخر*
*وقد يكون احسن من غيره*
*وقد يكون غيره احسن لا علاقة للاعاقة*
*بالاداء الفكري والوظيفي* 
*اذا كانت الوظيفة بالمكان المناسب* 

8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
*الثقة بالنفس كالاستقلال* 
*تاخذ ولا تعطى شرط على الاخرين ان لا يحاربوا*
*من يريد ان يستقل ويقدموا له العون اذا امكن*
*وبقدر ما يكون المرء مستقل تزول كل المعوقات في التعامل معه  سواء كان معوقا او غير معوق
*9)خيي قلت انك جلست مع مشلول ؟
وهل استفدت منه؟ام هو استفاد منك؟
*نعم اختي* 
*جلست وساجلس مع جاري  وهو شاب تعرض منذ 6 سنوات لحادث* 
*الاصابة كانت في الرقبة* 
*والتجاوب في الاطراف الاربعة قليل جدا*
*بس ممكن يطلب رقم هاتف معين وهو الوسيلة*
*المتاحة للتواصل  لاتمام الشغل الذي يتابعة*
*وهو يبع ويشتري السيارات  والامور ماشيه تمام*
*ولا استغني عن النصح منه عند شرائي سياره*


الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى 
ا
اهلا في اية وقت
واعذر للتاخير
رح انسخ واعتمد
وشكرا للمعلومة :bigsmile: 

_______تحياتي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عدنا من جديييييد
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المبتلي  يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي  ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس القزويني  لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)القزويني  وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
*لي رجعه ان شاء الله*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عدنا من جديييييد 
*اهلا وسهلا*
 

1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟ 
*لا انسان معقد اولا*
*ولانه لا يثق بنفسه  ويبحث عن النقاط التي تميزه عن الاخر* 
*ان كلن معوق او غير معوق*

2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟

*نعم يحتاج* 
*لانه عنده سبب* 
*والاهل دئما يساعدون في المكان الفيه نقص سواء كان الولد معوق او غير معوق*


3)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟ 
*لا اختي لن التحق ولن اكذب عليك*
*وسبق وقلت لك ان عندي القليل من المعرفة*
*والتواصل ممكن في الكتابة عند الضرورة*
*من حيث الاهمية نعم ممكن ان يتعلمها الفرد* 
*ويكون متخصص باللغة كباقي الغات*



4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟ 
*انه عمل غير لائق ببني البشر* 
*ويزيد بالطين بله كما يقال*


5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟ 
*نعم لهم الدور الاكبر* 
*وعليهم مساعدته ليجدوا له طموح ان لم يكن موجود*

16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه
 التي تعتبره تؤم روحك  
*للحقيقة انا عندي مشكلة مع شي اسمه* 
*صداقة*
*ربما لاني مصدوم في بعض المراحل*
*يعني تؤم روح وغيره من التسميات*
*اشوي صعبة عليه معاق او غير معاق* 
*العيب عندي*

ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest:  
*عندي اصدقاء احد الجيران*
*وعندي مثل غيرهم من الناس*

6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟ 
*للحقيقة انه لما الاولاد تربى تربية مبنية على الدين* 
*والقيم الاخلاقية اجزم انه ان يكون هناك مشكلة لا مع معاق ولا مع غيرة*

7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس القزويني لدرجة البكاء؟  
*للحقيقة لا* 
*لست ادري* 
*ربما لاني انظر لهم نظرة ليس فيها ياس*
 

8)القزويني وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنه وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفت انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟ 
*في الحالة الموصوفة في السؤال*
*اتصل باقرب مركز له صفة رسمية مستشفى او مدرسة او شرطة او جمعية*
*ليساعدوا في الموضوع*
*واواكب الى ان اطمئن*

9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 

*لا لم يحل لي مثل هذا*

10}لو طلب منك صديق مقرب باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك  
*كلمتي هي* 
*ان كانت معاقة او غير معاقة* 
*الزواج مسؤلية وليس قرار عادي لامر عادي*
*انه اختيار لبقية العمر ويجب ان يكون اكيد من مشاعره*
*وقراره*

هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟ 
*الموضوع شخصي جدا*
*فقط اطلب من ان يكون اكيد من القرار*

*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
*لي رجعه ان شاء الله* 

*الف تحية لك* 
*والف صلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*على النشاط المميز*
*________تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
ايامك اسعد ان شاء الله
ببركات محمد وآله الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
اهلا اختي
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟ 
كل اهل يتمنون لاولادهم احلى ما في الكون
بس انا من داخلي اشعر ان لا استطيع الوقوف 
امام رغبة لاحد اولادي مهما كانت 
شرط ان لا تخالف الشرع ولا تغضب الله
طيب انا لو عندي ولد ورغب بالزواج من بنت كما تصفين
لو تخيلت للحظة ان ولدي مخير بين ان يتزوج البنت 
او يصير معه مرض عضال لا شفاء له
او البنت كذالك
يعني ما حد في فوق راسه خيمة 
كلنا معرضون لاية مرض او اعاقة
الهم سلم الجميع

2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟

*للحقيقة لا اذكر اني* 
* شاركت بهكذا مناسبات*
*بس في مره كان معرض*
*للفنون والحرف اليدوية*
*وكان هناك شاب يرسم اللوحات على طريقة* 
*الفسيفساء اى الحجار الملونة* 
*وكان لديه كم من الوحات الرائعة* 
*بس ثمنها كثير ولم اتمكن من الشراء*
*اني اعتقد ان الانسان الي عنده اعاقة ممكن ان يكون عطاءه الفني اميز واتقن من الغير*
*لانه فيه شعور قوي*


3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟ 
*انا احب الاولاد كثيرا*
*وانا بطبعي امازح الاولاد الصغار كثير* 
*ومهما كان احاول ان استفز كل ما يلفت نظره*
*مشاغبة حلويات العاب الى ان يتاجوب* 
*ولم افشل حتى الان*


4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه  
والله هاذه امزجة
يمكن شاب يشوف واحده عندها اعاقة
احسن من كل البنات


لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟ 
الحالة فعلا حالة مرضية
وكم يقال الناس بلاء للناس
انا ارى ان كل بنت تتزوج من شخص 
معوق وهي على قدر من العلم 
والجمال ارى فيها الشخصية القوية
والانسانية والايمان بالله

اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

اهلا اختي
 *فرح* 
انا اليوم عطله 
واستانست بها


*----- تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساءك خيي بالانوار المحمديه 
واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*وارجوا براءة الذمه* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  


مساءك خيي بالانوار المحمديه 


الله يسعد مساءك وكل ايامك
وتدوم بركة سيد الخلق محمد وآله الاطهار 
عليك 
وجميع الاخوة



واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره< 
 
*اختي الكريمة*
* فرح* 

الله يقويك وياخذ بيدك
القسم بشكل عام  ممتاز وانا الصراحة لم استطع
الدخول للمواضيع لقلة الوقت
وبالتالى لا يحق لى ابداء الراي
انما العناوين تشير الى انه غني 
ويلبي من يود المعرف على الصعيد 
المطروح وهنا تكمن اهمية القسم
وضرورة ان يكون


اما على صعيد القاء 
يمكن اكون ما لبيت الطلب جيدا 
بس انا بحب كون صريح وغير مقنّع
 واكتب غير قناعتي 
حتى مع الاخوة اصحاب الحاجات الخاصة
الصدق انا بشوفه في بعض الاحيان اهم من الدواء
لذلك قلت قناعاتي
من باب ان الجميع فيه عنده نقص بمكان
ويلي نقصه باين يكون التعامل معه اسهل
واقل كلفة على الصعيد النفسي
يعني الواحد اذا تزوج واحده
برجل واحدة مثلا يكون هوه من اختار
مش احسن من لما ياخذ واحده على 
اساس هيه ست الستات وسبعة السبعات
وبعدين يبدا برحلة الاكتشافات
التي لا تنتهي الا بطلوع روحه
اختي لقد كان لقاء جميل
ويا ليت وقتي يسمح لي اكثر 
لاخص  القسم بزيارة يومية


*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم* 
اشالله منوره دائما بطلاتك المميزة
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا*  
لا ابدا 
بس اتمنى ان لا اكون قد ازعجتكم 
بواقعيتي :bigsmile: 

*وارجوا براءة الذمه*  
*انشاء الله دنيا وآخرة*

*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*


*______تحياتي الحارة*

----------


## فرح

> اما على صعيد القاء 
> يمكن اكون ما لبيت الطلب جيدا 
> الحمدلله خيي اهم شيي القارئ يستفيد من الاجابااات ..ومامنك قصووور 
> 
> 
> اختي لقد كان لقاء جميل
> الاجمل جماااال اطلالتك الرااائعه 
> ويا ليت وقتي يسمح لي اكثر 
> لاخص القسم بزيارة يومية
> ...



 مشكووور اخوووي القزويني 
اسمتعنا بمرافقتك بالقاء واجوبتك الرااائعه
واسمح لنا ربما اتعبناااك ..لكن لتعم الفائدهلجميع
كل الشكر لك خيي ع قبولك القاء 
نتمنى لك الصحه والعااافيه 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..

ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..


نستضيف معنا الاخت الغاااااليه 
*{بـــراءة من الحب  }
*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"
ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..
"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر

>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<
كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 

يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد
نعم اراقبهم من بعيد
قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،
كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 

اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 
تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،

اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...
نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 
آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 
من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى

ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 



كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ
اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 
ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 
الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 
الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 
والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 
(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )

وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي .
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
انت اخي /انتِ اختي 
هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...
ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟
الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..

2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
3/ برايك الشخصي ..
هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.
الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟
سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..
4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه

دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟

5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟
6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..
هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 
ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟
اتمنى احبتي ..
منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..
ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..
اعزاائــي ..

ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*
ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 
بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار
تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## نُون

يشرفني التواجد ، و اعتذر عن التأخير ..
شكراً جزيلاً لإستضافتكِ الرائعهـ ، ربما كنتُ بحاجةٍ إليها لإسترجاع هممي ..

سأوافييكِ الليلة ..
:)

----------


## نُون

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



 

و عليكم السلام و الرحمهـ  :amuse:  




> نستضيف معنا الاختالغاااااليه



 





> *{**بـــراءة من الحب**}*



لي كل الشرف  :embarrest:  





> وبخاطرياسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي .



 





> 1/ماذا سأفعل لوكنت معاااق /ه؟



ربما سأفتقدُ وجود شعوري الطبيعي بفقدي لـ حاسة ( السمع أو البصر أو غيرهـ ) ، 

و ربما سأشعر بنقصٍ أمامَ المجتمع ، 

و عجزٍ مؤلم .. 

لكن لابد للأملِ بالنهايةِ أن يعشوشب ُ على سواحلي ، 

و أن استجمعَ قوتي لأفرضَ العكس ، 

و أشكرَ الربَّ أولاَ و آخراً . 





> هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما اناواقهر هذه الاعاقه؟ 
> 
> الحمد للهـ على كل حال ،
> 
> 
> إن شاطرني الأمل الحياة ، 
> 
> و باعدني اليأس من عالمهـ .. 
> 
> ...



لكل أمنيةٍ مستقبل ، و ما أظنُ بأن لأمنياتي يأس .. و إن تعلق الأمر بالعجز ! 




> وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيريالانسان السليم .؟!



 



لو أعيشَ هذا الوضع ، و أضعَ نفسي بمثل هذا الموضع .. 

سأتألم لو أشعرني بالشفقة ،
و أألمُ أكثر لو شعرتُ بأنني أملكُ قلبه ، فرحاً بذلك .. 

لكن عموماً .. 

هو شعور لا يوصف أن يبادلكَ شريككَ مشاعره كما هي دون أي زيف . 






> انت اخي /انتِ اختي







> هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...
> 
> ماذالو كنت معاااااق ...؟



سألتُ نفسي ..



وضعتها بتجربةٍ قصيرة المدى ، أجبرتها على الخنوع .. لأستشعرَ شعور البعض ، 




> الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..
> 
> 
> 2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذهالاعاقه ؟؟



الكفيف / بصيرتهُ تغنيهِ عن بصره ، و على مجرى الحديث ( جارة صندوقي الجامعي كفيفة ، أعجبُ أحياناً لفطنتها ، لشعورها الهادف ، لتحسسها الأشياء بمواضعها الطبيعية ، فابتسم  :amuse: .. إن الذي خلقها لم ينساها )




الصم و البكم ( هذا عالمٌ آخر ، كيفتُ طفولتي على العيشِ بعوالمه ، زرعتهُ بجوفي ، حتى تحقق ، عالمٌ وأدتُ أمالي بجوفهـ و لا زلتُ أسعى لتحقيقها ) 




> وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرةالدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟



لا , لا أؤيدها أبداً ..




أمقتُ أؤلئك البشر بشدة ، و كأن الدنيا لا تضمُ سواهم .. 

عايشتهم ، الغريب بمجتمعي الجامعي على وجه الخصوص و ليس العموم أن ردود أفعال البعض حيالَ بعض الإعاقات تستنزفُ غضبك بشدة ، و إنما قصدوا هذا المجال لطراوته المستحدثة ! 
 :huh:

----------


## نُون

> 3/ برايك الشخصي ..



 





> هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقهكاانسان مثلاَ.
> 
> الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملتهكانسان ..؟



 سابقاً لا ،



لكن الآن نعم ، و إن كانَ لا يزالُ هناك قصور .. 

أطلعتُ على شخصيات من مجتمعي ككل فرضت وجودها و بقوة و جدارة ،  

إحدى قريباتي زوجها أصم ، بفترةٍ بسيطة استطاع أن يقلبَ آية الحديث لديها إلى آية إشارة .. إبداع تستغربهُ أحياناً في العلاقةِ التي تربط بينهما . و روعةٌ تنتشيها من تمازجهما ببعض .. 




> سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنىالصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..



 





> 4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم،مشلول ،
> 
> وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بهاالشاب/ه 
> 
> 
> دين ،،حسالخلق،،وظيفه،؟



 لن أكترثَ لظروفهـ ، مادمت روحينا تعيشانِ اندماجٍ و تمازجٍ تام .







> 5/ من هو المعاقالحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟



 



المعاق بمجتمعنا ليس الفاقد لحواسهِ أو أطرافه ، بل الفاقد لشعوره بمن حوله و قيمه النبيلة . 




> 6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كانشعورك نحوه..؟



 



نعم ، 

خالطت معاقة مُصابة بالصمم منذ طفولتها ، كانت أمنيةً عامرةً بجوفي و تحققت ، 

كانَ الجو غير الجو ، و الحديثُ غير الحديث ..  

شعورها نحوي طبيعي جداً ، لم ألحظ بهِ أي مؤشر آخر .. 




> 7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه علىاسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..



 





> هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق
> 
> ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعضالوقت وتتركه ..؟



 بالطبعِ سأقف بجانبهـ ، سأشاركهُ ألمه ، و فرحه ، سأُباعدَ عنهُ الشعور بالنقص أو العجز ما استطعت .






> اتمنى احبتي ..



 





> منكم الاجابااات بكلصرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..
> 
> ولكم كل الحريه فيالكلام .





تمَّ تطبيق ما طلبتِ ..  :amuse:  




> ولكم مني اجملالتحااايا واعطرها



 





> بحب النبي محمد وآلهالاطهاااار



لكِ كل الشكر عزيزتي فرح ، لا عدمتُ لطفكِ .. 

ممتنهـ جداً لإختياركِ ،  

دمتِ بخير ،  




> تحيااتــــي..فـــــــرح



 



شكراً لروعةِ أحاسيسك

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 
صباااح الخير والورد والياسمين


اسمح لي غاااليتي براءه بهذه الاسئله ....
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) وضحتي ان لك علاقه بفصديقه من الصم هل تعرفي للغة الاشاره ..؟اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفيها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟
4)حبيبتي براءههل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدثِ عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7) خيه هل تثقي بقدرة ذوي الاحتياجات ع تخليص الاعمال وبجداره ؟8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
9)خيه قلت انك جلست مع الصم  ؟
وهل استفدت منها؟ام هي استفادت منك؟

الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## نُون

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



 


و عليكم السلام و الرحمهـ ، أهلاً :) 







> عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 
> 
> صباااح الخير والورد والياسمين







مساء الفل 








> اسمح لي غاااليتي براءه بهذه الاسئله ....







بالطبع ،





> 1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر





بالنسبة للوظيفة :

المهنة تحكم على الفرد المتقدم إليها ، لذا ليس كل المهن يجيدها الأفراد ، و لابد من التمايز في الأداء بشكل عام سواء كان فرداً عادياً أم معاق ،

لكن توجد بعض المهن التي لا تتطلب جهداً حركياً شاسعاً بالنسبة لـ - ذوي الإعاقة الحركية و البصرية -

و أخرى لا تتطلب جهداً لفظياً واسعاً بالنسبة لـ - ذوي الإعاقة السمعية -

و يكفي ماشهدهُ العالم من علماء معاقون استطاعوا فرض وجودهم على مستوى عالٍ من القدرة و الإبداع ،

من أمثالهم : بيتهوفن << موسيقار أصم ،

*و لويس برايل : الكفيف، الذي اخترع طريقة برايل للكتابة للمكفوفين.*







> 2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
> 
> او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟







كلام الناس لا ينتهي ، و أحاديثهم مداها واسع ، إن خضعنا لها أرهقنا أنفسنا ، و إن تجنبناها علت هممنا ،

لكن يبقى لكلام الناس تأثير عدا لحالة واحدة إن استطعنا التغلب على سيطرةِ أحكامهم المشوشة نحونا .





> 3) وضحتي ان لك علاقه بفصديقه من الصم هل تعرفي للغة الاشاره ..؟



 لم تكن صديقة بل جارة أصدافها أحياناً ،





> اذا كان نعم من متى وانت تعرفيها ؟وماالاسباب التي اعطك الدافع الى تعلم هذه اللغه؟



 
منذ صغري تقريبا ، كنت ألتقط بعض الإشارات بالصدفة ، أو أخترعَ من نفسي إشارةً ترضي شعوري و رغبتي بتعلم هذه اللغة ،

الأسباب :

لأنني أعشقُ كل غريب ، و أسعى للمجازفة به ،

و ربما لأنني أهوى الصمت أحياناً و خير لغهـ تنوب عن الحديث هي الإشارة !





> حبيبتي براءههل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟



 
نعم ،





> اذا فيه خيي تحدثِ عنه بتفصيل ؟



 بإحدى البحوث المطلوبة منا ، و التي تم عرضها مرض التوحد ..
الذي أثرَ بي جداً ،منظر أحد الشباب الذي يترواح عمره مابين الـ 19 إلى 20 عاماً ، فكانت العبرة تسكن بأعناقنا جميعاً لهول المرض و طبيعته ، و كيفية التعامل مع هذه الفئة .. من قبل المجتمع و الأهل و الأقران ,




> 5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟



فكرة رائعهـ جداً ، لكنها تتوقف عند محاذير كثيرهـ ,





> وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟




سلبيات الدمج ؛ هو عدم تقبل المحيط الذي يضم هذه الفئة لوجودها بجانبهم أو انضمامها ضمن مجتمعهم .

أما ايجابياتهـ ؛ كثيرة و سماها تحقيق التفاعل الإجتماعي بين الطفل العادي و الطفل المعاق ، تنمية روح التواصل بين الفئتين لتكوين مجتمع متعاون ناجح . 





> وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟



 
بالطبع تؤثر ، ماذا سنستفيد من الدمج مادامت إدارة المدرسة تحتقر وجود هذه الفئة ضمن طلابها و إنما هي طلبت وجودهم لأجل علاوةٍ مالية تحصل عليها , و حصل هذا الأمر بالفعل حين قامت إحدى زميلاتي بدراسةٍ ميدانية لإحدى مدارس الدمج و نقلت الحديث نصاً عن لسان المديرة لهذه المدرسة التي أجابت على سؤال الزميلة - جابوهم و قطوهم , لاهم مراعينهم و لا احنا عارفين شلون نتصرف معهم - شعور بالألم نحو اضطهادهم المباشر .





> هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟



 
نعم ، لن أحكم على الجمع لكن من منظور شخصي نعم ..

طرق التعامل كثيرة :

عدم إشعارهم الشفقة .

عدم إشعارهم بثقلهم على المجتمع ،

التعامل بجدية و ليس بمراوغة ،

تفعيل خدمات المجتمع التي تسعى لتحقيق مصالحهم ،

الكشف عن مواهبهم ، تنميتها كحق من حقوقهم المفروض احترامها .





> 7) خيه هل تثقي بقدرة ذوي الاحتياجات ع تخليص الاعمال وبجداره ؟





جداً ، وكل الثقة .





> 8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟



 
بناء الثقة و التعامل كلاهما يتوقفانِ على أمرٍ واحد ..

هو مدى قدرة المعاق على تقبل المساعدة بصدرٍ رحب ، و روح مرنة ، دون إفراط بالحساسية ، و دون شعور بالفرق بينه و بين المساعد ..

للتعامل مع المعاق فن لا يتقنه الكثير ..

و لا يجيدونه على الوجه الأكمل ،

فيضيع التعامل مابين الشفقة و الرحمة من قبل الآخر و الشراسة و الحساسية المفرطة من قبل المعاق . 





> 9)خيه قلت انك جلست مع الصم ؟



 
نعم .





> وهل استفدت منها؟



 
بالطبع ، إضافةً إلى اكتسابي لغة الإشارة بعض الشيء شعرتُ بالمتعة التي سكنتني ,





> ام هي استفادت منك؟



 
لا استطيع أن أنكر لطفي في التعامل معها ، و إشعارها بفرحٍ عارم يسكنني حيال اجتماعي بها ،

كذلك لا يمكنني الحكم على شخصي بالنسبةِ إليها ، فهي من ترى ذلك و ليس أنا .






> الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه مره آخرى



 
تشرفني عودتكِ بحجم ما تشرفتُ بالتواجد ها هنا ..
 :amuse:

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عدنا من جديييييد واعتتتتذر غاااليتي ع التعب معاناااا :embarrest: 
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3)بـــراءة لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس بــــــراءةلدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)بــــراءة وانت ماشيه لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألنيه وكلمتيه وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفتِ انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 
10}لو طلبت منك صديقه مقربه باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجها من معاق ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقيها الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
*لي رجعه ان شاء الله*

----------


## نُون

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




و عليكم السلام و الرحمهـ :)  




> عدنا من جديييييد واعتتتتذر غاااليتي ع التعب معاناااا




مساء الورود ، أبداً لا عتاب لا كلل لا ملل ، صدقيني أشرقت بواسطتكِ شمسي المختفية عن هذا القسم ..  :embarrest: 




> 1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟




للأسف هذا يتوقف حسب تفكير المجتمع نفسهـ ..
قديماً انقسمَ العالم إلى عدةِ اقسام منهم من سعى للتخلصِ منهم ، ومحوِ ذكرهم من على صفحة الوجود ،
و آخرون ، تقبلوا رعايتهم وفق قوانين سنتها الكنيسة بدايةَ الدين المسيحي ،
و آخرون سعوا إلى تقديس هذه الفئة ظناً منهم بأنهم الأقرب للإله ،
و هكذ يختلفُ البشر في تقديراتهم و معتقداتهم . 




> 2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟




نعم ،
و لكن ليس الإهتمام الذي يعكس صورة الشفقة ، أو الرحمة ..
بمام الذي يرنو ن الرقي بمقدرتهم على الصعود نحو العلا و تحقيق أعلى مراتب الإبداع و التميز .




> 3)بـــراءة لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟




بالطبع سألتحق بها ،  :amuse: 
حضرتُ دورة للغة الإشارة قد أقيمت بالجامعة و كانت على 3 مراحل لكنني للأسف لم أتمكن من حضور آخر لقاء بسبب تعارضه مع وقت محاضراتي ، :sad2: 
أنا أراها مهمة لأتواصل معهم ، خصوصاً أنني قد تخصصتُ بالمسار السمعي دون العقلي أو غيره لأحقق حلم الصغر ،




> 4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟




للأسف أن هؤلاءِ بالغون أشد مراحل الجهل ، و متمسكون بطابعٍ قديم لا يمتُ للحقوق الإنسانية بصلة . مايعلمون أنهم بذلك يحطون حلم أو حلمان ببدايةِ نشأتهما بجوف أبنهم .




> 5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟




بالطبع ، لأن الطفل بدايةً و نايةً مرده للأسرة ،
مكان ترتعره و زرع همم التفوق بجوفه ،
لو غاب دور الأسرة غابت كل آمال الأبنـ / ـة



> 16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
> ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟




بالطبع أتقبل . أوليسوا ببشرٍ من نفس فصيلتنا ؟!
لا توجد أي علاقة قوية تربطني بهم ، لكنني أرحب بذلك مهما كان نوع الإعاقة ،
فقط أبنتان لجارنا مصابتانِ بصمم ألتقيهم أحياناً ، و لقائهم كثيراً مايكون رائع البسمة لا تفارقهـ .  :amuse: 




> 6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟




هنا يأتي دور الدمج المدرسي أو حتى قبل المدرسي ، الدمج برياض الأطفال أروع أنواع الدمج يؤصل بين الأطفال بإختلافاتهم .
و بالطبع لا نغفل عن دور الأسرة تقبل الطفل نابع من تقبل أسرته، و مسيرته تابعة لمسيرتهم لذلك هم القوة المؤثرة إما بالتشجيع و إما بالإبعاد .




> 7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس بــــــراءةلدرجة البكاء؟




نعم .
كنا أنا و والدي و اختي بمستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي بالرياض ، 
بقيَ والداً بإستراحةِ الرجال ينتظر ، و أنا و أختي بإستراحة النساء .. ثم رحلت أختي و والدي لإكمال فحوصها و بقييت لوحدي ،
قدمت إحدى الوالدات و معها أبنها عمرهُ ما يقارب 10-12 سنة ، و الذي شعرت بأنه من ذوي الإعاقة العقلية ، انتفضت بدواخلي بدايةً لهيأته ، ثم كيفتُ نفسي على التقبل ، الأمر الذي كاذ يبكيني هوَ تجاهل الأم لتلبية نداء ولدها و قسوة العاملة التي كانت برفقتها عليه ، كان مشهداً مؤلم أن تنشد حناناً لا تلقاه ، أو تستجدي عوناً بلطف فتجدهُ بتذمر ،،  :sad2: 



> 8)بــــراءة وانت ماشيه لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
> لقيته يبكي سألنيه وكلمتيه وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفتِ انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟




امممم 
سأجرب أكثر من وسلة أولها الإشارة إن فشلت ، 
سأخرج ورقة و قلم عله يكون طفل متعلم فيجيد كتابة طلبه ، 
أو رسم خريطة مبسطة كحلوى تدل على محل حلوى أو مشط و مقص تدل على محلِ حلاقة أو غيرها منالأمور للتنبئ بموقعهِ المجهول و بجانبهِ منزل يدل على مكان منزله ،
و إن كان لا حول و لا قوة سأجعلهُ يسعى أمامي و أسعى برفقته لنجدَ مطلبه !




> 9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه




لا ،لكن على وجهِ التقريب لم يكن الموقف موقفي إنما موقف صديقتي أخبرتكِ فرح سابقاً بأن جارةَ صندوقي الجامعي معاقة بصرياً ، ذات يوم و وسط الزحام كنت أمام صندوقي و هي أمام صندوقها و تخبطٌ لا شعوري بوقت الصلاة و المحاضرات التي ستبدأ عما قريب ، فتأففت صاحبتي بعض الشيء و تفوهت - شووي لو سمحتِ - أنا و صاحبتي الأخرى كدنا التجمد من هولِ الحدث ، الغريب أن هي ابتعدت و صاحبتي التي شارفت على البكاء بسبب غلطتها الفادحة دون قصد فهي لم تكن تعلم بأنها معاقة بصرياً لأنها تقف بوضعية مخالفة لوضعية صاحبتي .



> 10}لو طلبت منك صديقه مقربه باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجها من معاق ؟ماهو موقفك 
> هل توافقيها الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟




لن أتخلى ..
سأجبرها على الأعتراف بطبيعة السباب التي ستدعها إلى تخطي مثل هذه الخطوة ،
إن أقنعني السبب سأكون أول من يدعمها ،
و إن خالفت أسبابها شرعية الخلق و الدين و التعامل سأكون أول من ينهرها .



> *لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
> 
> *لي رجعه ان شاء الله*




*كل الشكر عزيزتي ممتنهـ لكِ جداً ، لمنحي البوح بما يختلج بين جوانحي ،*
*اسنحي لي _ رائعةٌ أنتِ بإدارةِ هذه الزاوية المكللة بالفخر _*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
واخيراَ غاااليتي  ما رايكِ الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكريه<
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااكِ منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*وارجوا براءة الذمه* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## نُون

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




و عليكم السلام و الرحمهـ ، مساء الورد 





> يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين




و أيامكِ عزيزتي ، شكراً لكِ 
*




عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد 



*
 :amuse:  :embarrest: 
1



> )مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
> اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
> متواجده فيه ؟



 إن كانَ على هذا النحو من الأوصاف فإنني لا أجد أي سبيل للمعارضة ، و إنما القرار الأول و الأخير يكون لصاحب الشأن ، و من ثم من حوله .




> 2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
> ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟




قرأتُ كثيراً ، لكن السؤال فاجأني فأنا لم أسئل نفسي بيوم هل جميع من أقرأ لهم عاديين أم معاقين ، لا أظن ذلك بأنني قرأتُ لأحدٍ منهم ، و لي الفخر بالقراءة ، و إن حدث أخبرتكِ به :)




> خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟




حضرت إحدى المعارض التي كانت مقامة خصيصاً لطلاب معاهد النور .




> اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟




كان شعوراً مختلفاً لحدٍ كبير ، كنا أنا و صاحبتي ننظر بانبهارٍ و اندهاشٍ شديدين ،
قدرةٌ فائقة بكل شيء ، زارتنا عبرةُ الفرح و النشوى و نحن ننظر ، سبحان الله من يرى إبداعاتهم لا يظن بأنهم أصحابَ هذه اللوح الفنية الرائعة .




> 3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟




لا للأسف ،
و أشعرُ بانشدادٍ لمخالطةِ هذا الصنف ، بحكم دراستنا المتعمقة بهذا الفصل عنهم ، سكن بداوخلنا دافع التعمقِ في حالتهم أكثر ، 
أمنية لو نحظى بالخروجِ إلى مراكزهم .




> 4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه



 
ربما ، ذلك يتوقف حسب نظرةَ الشخص المقابل .




> لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟




نعم يوجد بالمجتمع ، و سبق أن أخبرتكِ عن إحدى قريباتي .




> وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
> ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
> كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
> وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا 
> برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟



 مرضٌ حين يُسهبونَ بكثرةِ الشروح فيه ، و اعطاء ارائهم بلا سابق انذار .
و عادةً حين يدسون أنفسهم وسط محيطٍ لا مكان لهم فيه ، و لا لأحاديثهم من غرضٍ به .




> لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟




بشكلٍ عام لا أحبذ هذا النوع من الأحاديث ، فليس هم يقرورا مصير حياة هؤلاء الأشخاص و ارتباط بعضهم بالبعض الآخر ، فلا داعي للثرثرةِ الزائدة بهذا الشأن .




> واخيراَ غاااليتي ما رايكِ الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكريه<




صراحةً ، أنا ممتنهـ لتواجدي هنا ، و اعتذر عن تقصيري بالتواجد هنا بسبب ضيق وقتي فأختصره على التواجد بالشعر و النثر دون غيره .لكنني بشكل عام أطلع على بعض موضوعاته و أجدها محل الروعة و الإحساس بالغير ، أتمنى لو تتاح لي فرصة التواجد حديثاً .


*اللقاء من أروع اللقاءات ، و من أجملها ،*
*ممتنهـ لمنحي فرصة التواجد هنا ، و شاكرةً لكِ استدعائي ..*
*شكراً جزيلاً للحسِ الذي يسكنكِ .*
 :embarrest:

----------


## نُون

فروحهـ ..

اسمحي لي إضافتي الأكثر من بسيطة /



علمني كيفَ ماتَ الضوءُ بجوفِي ،

علمني كيفَ ذبلت أحاديثٌ عن نفسي على شفاهي .. 

أنبئني هل من صولجانٍ أمتلكهُ فيُحي موتَ أعضائي ،



إن البصر الذي خانَ النعمة ،

و النطقَ الذي قتلَ النغمة ،

و العجزُ الذي تملكّ التعلم و الحرفة ،



لن يُعجزَ روحي ،

لن يقتلَ شمسي ،

لن يُبددَ أحلامي ،



إن الذي خلقني و من عدمٍ أنشئني و من ترابٍ سواني ،

جديرٌ بالشكر على ما وهبني من نعمٍ و أحلامِ ،

----------


## فرح

> صراحةً ، أنا ممتنهـ لتواجدي هنا ، و اعتذر عن تقصيري بالتواجد هنا بسبب ضيق وقتي فأختصره على التواجد بالشعر و النثر دون غيره .لكنني بشكل عام أطلع على بعض موضوعاته و أجدها محل الروعة و الإحساس بالغير ، أتمنى لو تتاح لي فرصة التواجد حديثاً .
> وانا لي كل الشرف بتوااااجدك عزيزتي براءة
> وربي يوفقك ويحقق امنياااتك 
> ويسعد قلبي ان تكووون لك بصمه في هذا الصرح  
> 
> *اللقاء من أروع اللقاءات ، و من أجملها ،*
> *شهااااده اعتز وافتخر بها غااااليتي* 
> *ممتنهـ لمنحي فرصة التواجد هنا ، و شاكرةً لكِ استدعائي ..*
> *الشكر موصول لك حبيبتي وبجد اجااااباااتك في منتهى الروووعه*
> ...



 عزيزتي بـــــــراءة
كل الشكر لك ع تلبيتكك الدعووووه
وبجد القااااء معك رااائع ومتألق 
وكااان نفسي ولو كااانت ظروووفي تسمح لي 
لكنت اكثرت من الاسئله وبالذات ان لك في هذا المجاااال 
حى يستفيد القااارئ
ان شاء الله بس حبيبتي مااتعبناااك او اخذنا من وقتك 
اتمنى لك اجمل الامنيااات بالسعاااده والنجاااح 
وتحقيق الاماااني 
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> فروحهـ ..
> 
> 
> اسمحي لي إضافتي الأكثر من بسيطة / 
> 
> 
> 
> علمني كيفَ ماتَ الضوءُ بجوفِي ، 
> 
> ...



 غاااااليتي *بـــــــــراااءة*
اضااااافه جدا جميله ورااائعه وممـــــــــــيزه 
حرووووف خااارجه من القلب بصدق 
سلمتِ وسلم مدااااد قلمك الرااائع يالغلا
موفقه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
*{شــاري الطيب }*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"
ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..
"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر
>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<
كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 
يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد
نعم اراقبهم من بعيد
قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،
كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 
اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 
تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،
اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...
نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 
آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 
من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى
ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ
اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 
ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 
الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 
الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 
والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 
(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )
وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
انت اخي /انتِ اختي 
هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...
ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟
الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..
2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
3/ برايك الشخصي .
هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.
الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟
سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..
4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه
دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟
5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟
6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..
هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 
ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟
اتمنى احبتي ..
منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..
ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..
اعزاائــي ..
ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*
ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 
بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار
تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## شاري الطيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآله .. 
أمـا بعد .. 
تحية خــاصة لجميع من في هذا القسم الذي يحمل معاني الانسانية 
وشكر جزيل لأستضافتي عندكم .. 
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
لو كنت معـاقآآ سأشعر بالنقص وأنني أختلف عن غيري من الناس 
وسوف أتمنى أن أكون مثلهم 
الا أني رغم ذلك سأحمد ربي لأن ذلك أبتلاء ليمتحن مدى صبري 
وسأواصل مسيرتي في الحياة لكي لايشعر الآخرون بالشفقة علي
 2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
بالنسبة لي أنظر له كشخص عـادي لاينقصه شي ولا أحاول بأية حال اشعاره بالعطف والشقفة لأنهم كتلة من المشاعر الرقيقة  وسرعان ماتنجرح أحاسيسهم 

وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
بالطبع أنا لاأؤيد تلك النظرة فالشفقة والعطف تشعره بالنقص والدونية 
وتجعله يتذكر الاعاقه بكل وقت بل يجب أن نرفع من قدرهم ونحاول الوقوف معهم دومـآآ
 4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه
دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟
لا أعلم أن كنت سأقبل أم لا ,, لكن أعتقد أن العشرة معهم سوف تولد الحب 
والتقدير لهم .. وكمٍ انسان معاق أفضل بكثير من غيره .. لكن من يعي ذلك ..
5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟
هو ذلك الانسان الجاهل الذي أنعم الله علية لكنه لم يستغل تلك النعم 
بما يسبب له المنفعه 
وجعل عقلة وتفكيره جــامد فلم يطور من نفسه ولم يحاول الصعود والتميز 
فأنا أرثى على حــاله ,,
6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
لا لم أجلس ولا مرة مع معــاق .. ربما لم يكن هناك ظرف يجمعني معه 
لكنني أستمعت لحواراتهم وأناشيدهم 
فشعرت برووعة قلوبهم ومشاعرهم الرقيقة وان اعاقتهم لم تقف حاجزآآ 
أمام ابداعاتهم 
فمنهم من يملك صوتآآ رائعـآآ وقدرة على التعبير والكثير من الابداعات
التي نحن نفتقر لها
7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..
هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 
ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟
بالطبع لن أتخلى عنه بل سأستمر معه وسأعطيه الدافع للأستمرار كما كان 
وسأحـاول أن أرفع من معنوياته وأثبت له لأن ماحصل له لم يغير في علاقتنا 
وسنستمر أصدقاء لآخر نفس لنا في الحياة 
ولم يفرقنا الا  الموت .. 
وختــــــــــــــــــــــامآآ .. 
أتمنى أن أكن وفيت بحق هذه الأسئلة .. 
ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق دومــــــآآ وأبدآآ.. 
أخوكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم .. 
شاري الطيب

----------


## علي pt

*يوه يوه ..*

*جو هني ناس وأنا ما أدري*

*القزويني - برآءة من الحب* 

*والآن شاري الطيب*


*بالتوفيق للجميع بإذن المولى*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 
صباااح الخير والورد والياسمين


اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3)خيي شــاري الطيب هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدثِ عنه بتفصيل ؟
4مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
5)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
6) خيي هل تثقي بقدرة ذوي الاحتياجات ع تخليص الاعمال وبجداره ؟7)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## شاري الطيب

السلام عليكم 
خيتي فرح الله يعطيك العافية
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
* لا أرى ظلم في الوظيفة أعتقد إن الحكومة متعاونة معهم في هذا المجال* 
*أما في الزواج أعتقد وجود بعض النظرة الناقصة وحسب الاعاقة0*

*2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟*انا اعتقد ع حسب الكلام 
اذا كان الكلام من ناس فاهمين عاقلين 
مجربين الحياه اكيد كلامهم ع عيني وع راسي 

لكن في بعض الناس وكلامهم يعني لايودي ولايجيب
كلام فاضي وبعض الاحيان كلامهم يايحبط يايجرح ياماله فايده 
بس كذا زياده حكي وهو اكيد يلعب دور كبير في حياة الشخص مهما كان هالكلام .. 
3)خيي شــاري الطيبهل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدثِ عنه بتفصيل ؟
 لا لم اشاهد ولله الحمد0
4(مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
جيد واكيد فيه سلبيات واجبيات 0اما على السلبيات ماأظن تؤثر على المعاق
بس على حسب الاعاقة0
5)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
 
نعم ، الطريقة يضعها ناس متخصوص في هذا المجال0
6) خيي هل تثقي بقدرة ذوي الاحتياجات ع تخليص الاعمال وبجداره ؟7)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
نعم اثق بقدرة تخليص الاعمال كلا ةعلى حسب اعاقتة
مااظن التعامل معه صعب0
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وانشاء الله تعجبكم اجاباتي
 





 


 


 
*



*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عدنا من جديييييد واعتتتتذر خيي ع التعب معاناااا :embarrest: 
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3) شـــاري الطيب لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس شاري الطيب لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)شاري الطيب  وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألته وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفتِ انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقربه باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه  الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
*لي رجعه ان شاء الله*

----------


## شاري الطيب

وعليكم السلام
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
كثير في المجتمع تعتبر ان الاصم او الكفيف هو انسان لديه نقص وهو لايصلح للحياة الاجتماعية لذلك نجد ان الكثير يتجنب الخوض معهم 0

2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
*بالطبع نعم يختلف فالمعاق يشعر نفسه ومن نظرات الناس حوله بأنه مختلف عن الانسان السليم 0*
*3) شـــاري الطيب لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟*
*مااعتقدالتحق بها0*
*4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
*تصرف خاطيء ً وهو يفاقم من مشكلة أبناءهم 0
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟
نعـــم لهم دور فعال0
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest: 
نعم وعندي بعض الاصدقاء0
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
اذا تعلم الشخص على الاحترام وتقدير الناس سوف يتعلم التعامل من الاخرين باحترام0
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر فينفسشاري الطيب لدرجة البكاء؟ 
لا لم اشاهد0
8)شاري الطيب وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألته وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفتِ انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
بصراحة اسلمه لاقرب مركز شرطة علشان يعمموا عنه0
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 
لم اصادف احد0
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقربه باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
اوافق بس على حسب نوع الاعاقة0
انشاء الله اجوبتي تنال على رضاكم
واسف على التاخير
والله يوفق الجميع0

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟ 
5)خيي قلت ان عندك اصدقاء ..ممكن تحدد ،،وهل استفدت منهم ام هم استفادوا منك ؟

واخيراَ غاااليتي ما رايكِ الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكريه<
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*وارجوا براءة الذمه* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## شاري الطيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
اذا كان مؤهل للزواج ولاشيء ينقصه اهلاً وسهلاً0
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
بصراحة لا 0
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
لا لم اصادف0
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
بصراحة مرض نفسي0
)خيي قلت ان عندك اصدقاء ..ممكن تحدد ،،وهل استفدت منهم ام هم استفادوا منك ؟
طبعاُ من الصم بصراحة لااستفدت منهم ولاهم استفادو مني أثننين غير متعلمين وواحد متعلم0
 والسلام عليكم 

بصراحة القسم منور بااصحابة وجداممتاز الله يوفق العاملين بهذا القسم وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم0
اللقاء كان جيد وحماس وساموحونا على القصور0
خيتي فرح مادام انت في هذا القسم مااطن ينقصة اي شي
اشوفكم دوم بالف خير0

----------


## فرح

> بصراحة القسم منور بااصحابة وجداممتاز الله يوفق العاملين بهذا القسم وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم0
> جميعا ان شاء الله
> اللقاء كان جيد وحماس وساموحونا على القصور0
> تسلم اخوووي وهذا من طيبك  انت خيي اعذرنا ربما اتعبناك 
> لان وجدت اجاباتك كانت سريعه ..اعتتتتذر 
> خيتي فرح مادام انت في هذا القسم مااطن ينقصة اي شي
> اخجلتم تواضعنا  تسلم خيي ع المجامله 
> اشوفكم دوم بالف خير0
> وانت كذالك



 اخوووي شـــــاري الطيب 
كل الشكر والتقدير ع تلبيتك الدعوووه 
والقاء ممتع واتمنى مااتعبنااااك معانا 
يعطيك الف عاااافيه ..
نتمنى ان نراااك منووور في هذا القسم 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
*{ابو عــــليـــان }*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"
ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..
"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر
>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<
كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 
يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد
نعم اراقبهم من بعيد
قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،
كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 
اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 
تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،
اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...
نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 
آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 
من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى
ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ
اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 
ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 
الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 
الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 
والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 
(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )
وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
انت اخي /انتِ اختي 
هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...
ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟
الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..
2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
3/ برايك الشخصي .
هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.
الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟
سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..
4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه
دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟
5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟
6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..
هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 
ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟
اتمنى احبتي ..
منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..
ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..
اعزاائــي ..
ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*
ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 
بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار
تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## ابوعليان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
*{ابو عــــليـــان }*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"
ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..
"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر
>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<
كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 
يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد
نعم اراقبهم من بعيد
قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،
كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 
اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 
تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،
اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...
نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 
آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 
من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى
ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ
اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 
ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 
الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 
الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 
والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 
(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )
وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟! 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد على كل شيء وفي أي وقت وعلى كل حال 
أما سأواصل. الحياة ماشية باعاقة او بدونها 
هل سأقهرها ما عشتها ولمن؟ لا أدري لمن الغلبة 
سأبني حياتي مع الزوجة كما هي ستبني حياتها معي 
تبيها كسليم بتكون تبيها كمعاق الشيء فيدها
انت اخي /انتِ اختي  
مافهمت
هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...
ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟
الكفيف ..الصم وابكم .. 
والله الخوف يراودني خصوصا هالأيام 
لأني صاحب سكر لكن أتهرب من هذا الواقع اللي أنا فيه
2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟ 
نظرتي له كنظرتي لأي شخص 
لا أؤيد النظرة لهم ولا الشفقة التي يحس بها بأنه يشفق عليه 
أؤيد النظرة التي تحسسه بأنه انسان حاله حال الآخرين 
أما النظرة الدونية تأتي من الدوني في الأصل  
على ايش يستغر يمكن هذا الشخص عنده مواهب وقدرات  
يفتقرها ذلك الدوني
3/ برايك الشخصي .
هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.
الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟ 
الدراسة والوضيفة هذي منه وله هو الذي يقرر حقه فيها 
يعني بيده 
أما الزواج وكانسان فالمجتمع هو الذي في يده القرار 
يعني على حسب المجتمع اللي حوله والمحيط به
سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى.. 
مافهمت أيضا
4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه
دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟ 
أنا الحمد لله متزوج لكن لم اسأل نفسي هذا السؤال  
ممكن يكون بالحب ويعمل معجزاته  
ولكن حيت طرح علي اقول ربمى  
لأن كل صاحب عاهة عظيم 
وممكن تكون بها اشياء ليسة بالسوية 
وأن دائها ليس وراثي ليش لا
5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟ 
المعاق من يخرج من هالدنيا حتى خفي حنين ماعنده 
زي ماتقول الوالدة الغالية يد ورى ويد قدام
6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟ 
نعم جلست شعوري جالس مع شخص له احترامة  
وأزيدك أنني جلست أكثر شيء مع المعاقين عقليا  
لربما كانت ضالتي في لسلنهم
7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..
هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 
ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟ 
وهل اللي يربطني معاه هو حركته 
سوف أرتبط به أكثر ليس لمساعدته أو شفقه 
لا حاشى لله ولكن يمكن أنا أكون بحاجة له أكثر 
من حاجته لي فأنا محتاج له دنيا وأخرة
اتمنى احبتي ..
منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..
ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..
اعزاائــي ..
ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*
ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 
بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار 
تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح 
كل التحية والاحترام

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 
صباااح الخير خيي
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3)خيي ابو عـــليان هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدثِ عنه بتفصيل ؟
4مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
5)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
6) خيي هل تثقي بقدرة ذوي الاحتياجات ع تخليص الاعمال وبجداره ؟7)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## ابوعليان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 

في أي وقت أختي


صباااح الخير خيي

أطيب الله أوقاتك
اسمح لي خيي بهذه الاسئله ....

تفضلي
1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 

المعاق لا يكون مظلوم هو من يظلم نفسه سواء كان معاق 

أو غيره

قدراته ممكن غرسها واثباث وجوده المعاق ممكن تكون 

عنده قدرات في مجال معين ويمكنه اثباث وجوده من هذي القدرات

مثلا في مجال العلم الاعاقة الجسدية لا تقف عائق في هذا 

ولكن عندما يكون هو غير راغب باظهار هذي القدرات والمواهب

فهذا تقصير منه اتجاه نفسه فيه من المعاقين علماء 

أعرف شخص كفيف  الله يرحمه كان يجلس لديه 

علماء من كثير من الدول عندما يجلسون معه

ويتكلم يأتي بوقائع من الكتب ويقول قال العالم الفلاني 

في كتابه ( ويذكر اسم الكتاب ) ونسخته 

وفي أي سنة طبع ورقم الصفحة التي يستدل على مقولته منها

يعني يوحي لكي أنه قرأها وهو كفيف

ومطلع على كتب جميع من يجلس معه وهم أصحاء لم يقرؤها

والله سبحانه وتعالى يفقد الشخص شيء ويعوضه بشيء 

يكون اعجازه أكثر 

هذا الشخص لو جلس معه شخص لأول مرة 

وبعد عدت سنوات زاره من أول ما يسلم يعرفه

ولو حضر شخص من أقاربه  ذلك الشخص يميزه ويقول له أنت ابن فلان 

كيف عرفت يقول له صوتك قريب من فلان قريبك

كل شخص يفقده الله شيء يعوضه بأشياء لا يذركها الا الفطين


2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟

كلام الناس له أهمية لمن يجعل له أهميه 

لا ينتقد شخص لشخص وهو كله عيوب

فيه اشخاص يهمهم كلام الناس لوجود فراغ ونقص في قدراتهم

أما الذين لهم نظرة واسعة يعرفون كيف يجعلون كلام الناس لمصلحتهم ومنها

يكون كلام الناس لا يهم بل يفيد

3)خيي ابو عـــليان هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدثِ عنه بتفصيل ؟

فيه ما ذكرت قصته لكي وهو عند فقدان ذلك الانسان

وما لذيه من العلم والمعرفة وما زلت متأسف لفقده حيت لو جلس أحد معاه 

لا يخرج الا وفي دهنه بأن الشخص له كرامات ومعاجز

والذي أثار في نفسي أنه كان في حارة أكثرهم جهال 

وكانوا يزاورونه لأجل الفكاهة حيت كان الشخص حفيف الظل 

وكان مزوح وهويعرف بأن الشخص الذي يجلس معاه جاهل 

ولكن عندما يجلس معاه شخص فهيم يغرف من عنده العلم

أنا كنت أسمع عنه وفي آخر حياته حضرت عنده وأثارني

فهو خسارة لا تعوض ولا تسترجع

الله يرحمه


4مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟

دمج الطلاب في رأيي على حسب الاعاقة لوجود دروس لا يمكن 


دمجها مثل الكفيف أما بالنسبة لبعض الاعاقات مثل الجسدية

في رأيي ممتازة ويمكن تحدث حرج بالنسبة للأسوياء 

لو حصل وتفوق عليهم علميا وأثبث وجوده هو من سوف

يسبب الاحراج للبقية
5)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟

لا يفتقر وانما يفتقر لنظرته الى هذا الشخص

6) خيي هل تثقي بقدرة ذوي الاحتياجات ع تخليص الاعمال وبجداره ؟

أثق وبجدارة وفي أغلب الأحيان كما قلت وأكرر أفضل 

من الأسوياء 

وكما سبق وقلت بأن صاحب الاعاقة عظيم

7)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟

أولا تهيأت النفسية وتقبلها لذا هذا الشخص 

وعدم تميزه بالنقص وزرعها في نفسه بأنه صاحب قدرات

ومن تم توجهه لجهت التخصص الذي يميل له 

حاله حال أي شخص سوي وكسر فكرت النقص فيه

وأن هذه الاعاقة ليس لها عائق وزرع وتنمية حبه لختصاص 

مثل الرسم لو كانت عنده مهارة نقوم على تنميتها

وتطويرها فيه حتى يصبح صاحب اختصاص

وبهذا يكون مميز بمهاراته ولا يكون مميز باعاقته

فبدل ما يقولون المعاق فلان يقولون الرسام فلان

الدكتور فلان المهندس فلان

وبهذا يكسر اعاقته بمهارته
الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى 

يعني ما انكفيتي ههههه

مرحبا بك وبي أسئلتك

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عدنا من جديييييد واعتتتتذر خيي ع التعب معاناااا :embarrest:  :wacko: 
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3) ابو عليان لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس ابو عـــليانلدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)ابوعــــــليان وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألته وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفتِ انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقربه باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
*لي رجعه ان شاء الله* 
*ملاحظه...*
*خيي لو تغير لون خط الاجابه حتى يكون فيه اختلاف عن السؤال*

----------


## ابوعليان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


عدنا من جديييييد واعتتتتذر خيي ع التعب معاناااا :embarrest:  :wacko: 

حياكي الله ومرحبة في أي وقت اخت عزيزة

1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟

ردينا على نفس السؤال  ولكن بصيغة ثانية

البعض يأخد من ناحية عاطفية

والبعض من ناحيت النقص 

والبعض لا يأخد من ينظر لهم بأنهم جزء من المجتمع

ويريد تفعيلهم في المجتمع 
2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟ 

يحتاج الى الاهتمام في بداية الأمر حتى يتمكن من كسر أي حالة

نفسية وزرع الثقة فيه وبعد ذلك هو لن يحتاج ولن يتقبل

3) ابو عليان لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟

أكيد أنا أحب الاشارة حتى مع الأصحاء
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟

لا أوافق وأهاجمها بقوة وفي البداية والنهاية هي حقيقه

موجوده فيهم وهل هم يرضون لو كانوا مكانه أن ينعزلون

وهذا عدم حمدان الله وهذا من الله وليس من البشر

5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟

هم أصحاب الدور الأول والفعال لرفع الثقه

وعدم احساسه بالنقص

16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest: 

في البداية أنا منذ حواللي 4 سنوات اعتزلت

الناس ومجالساتهم أما هل أقبل لما لا وأرحب وش نا قصنهم

يمكن يكونون أفضل من الأصحاء عندي اصدقاء لا 

ولكن هناك قليل في منطقتنا والموجودين لي علاقة بهم حميمة

من الاحترام والوقار المتبادل وهم يصغروني سننا بكثير

ولكن لهم الاحترام مني وللي أيضا الاحترام منهم 

فهو متبادل

أما بالنسبة لباقي المناطق كان لي بعض الاحتكاك 

قبل سنين ببعض الأشخاص لكن ألحين كما ذكرت أميل للعزلة

6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟

نربيهم بشيء واحد بأن هؤلاء لا يتميزون عننى وأن الله 

قد ميزهم بهذا لحكمة وممكن للأصحاء يكونون هكذا لا سمح الله

وهذا ابتلاء من رب العالمين

7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس ابو عـــليانلدرجة البكاء؟ 

سبق وأن سألتي هذا ولكن سوف أجيب 

أعرف شخص في حارتنا سليم وبعد فتره رايته في الشارع

وقد اصيب بخلل عقلي وكان شاب في العشرين

وكان مهمول في الشارع وحالته كلما لها في ازدياد 

فكل ما شاهته أخدتني الحرة في قلبي وشتم ابوه الذي 

أهمله وجعله هكذا يتزايد ورامنه في الشارع

ليل نهار وكنت أخاف عليه من السيارات وأولاد الشوارع

وكنت أخاف اشوفه في الشارع لكي لا يرتفع ضغطي واشتم أهله

ولكن قبل يومين سمعت من أحد الأبناء يقول بأنه قد شفي 

ولكن أنا لم اره منذ مدة تقارب العام أو أكثر 

لقلة خروجي كما ذكرت ولكن كنت أتألم لما أراه 

وتصيبني حرة لعلمي في قرارت نفسي بأنه ممكن معالجته

وعدم وصوله الى هذي الدرجة

 
8)ابوعــــــليان وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألته وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفتِ انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟

أولا سوف أخده وأحاول أخراجه من الخوف الذي هو فيه

با سب أهله هذا في المقدمه على اهماله هذا أمر طبيعي عندي

با آخده البيت معي وسف أقوم بتخاد اللازم

من تبليغ الجهات المختصه بأنه معي وأهله يدوروه 

ولما يأتوني لستلامه ليهم اشوية من التهزيء
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 

لم تصل للاحراج ولكن مواقف الكثر يتعرض لها 

مثل خارج من حسينية وتحصل على ضربه من شخص 

معاق دهنيا وصغير ما حصلت لي ولكن أتوقعها 

10}لو طلب منك صديق مقربه باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟

بيأخد رأيي وهو صاحب قرار يعني موافق هو وهو من يريد 

قصدي صاحب قرار  يعني لا يقوما أهله بتحميلي هذا الفعل

ورفع ما حصل من ابنهم ووضعها على ظهري

أوافقه بالرأي بشرط يكون هو كفء يعني لا يظلمها ولا يتعرض

في يوم من الأيام لاحراجها

أما اذا كان لا حسب معرفتي به هو ليس كفء لها مش هي 

لا أقدم رأيي بالرفض وبقوة بالرأي لأنه هو لا يستاهلها

وليس هي وممكن أتزاعل معاه وأقطع علاقتي معه

فهنا الاختلاف في الراي يفسد من الود قضية


*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
*لي رجعه ان شاء الله* 

*رجعة ولا رجعات* 

*كلامش يخوف ههههه*

*تشرفينا في أي وقت*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
بس خيي هذه آخر رجعه هههه  :toung:  :wacko: 
كنت اتمنى ازيييد من عدد الاسئله بس للاسف ماعندي وقت  :cool:  :bigsmile: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟

5)خيي قلت انك جالست احدهم عنده تخلف عقلي ..خيي هل استفدت منه شيئا؟
واخيراَ خيي  ما رايك  الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*وارجوا براءة الذمه* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## ابوعليان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين

جعلهم الله شفعاء لنا يوم الدين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 

في أي وقت
بس خيي هذه آخر رجعه هههه  :toung:  :wacko: 
كنت اتمنى ازيييد من عدد الاسئله بس للاسف ماعندي وقت  :cool:  :bigsmile: 

جعل الله أوقاتك مسرات
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟

دائما أضع نفسي في أسوء الاحتمالات

سبق وان طرحتي نفس السؤال خيوه أسئلتك متكررة

وهم نجيب 

ولكن اجابتي هذه المرة بقصة لأن من القصص لعبرة

سنة من السنين قبل حوالي 15 سنة كان هنالك شخص 

كبير في السن تقريبا ستيني من العمر متزوج وله أبناء 

ويمكن أحفاد أيضا أراد بالزواج فتزوج من امرأة  لا تسمع ولا تتكلم

وبعد فترة من الزمن أهملها وظلت بعض الأحيان تخرج في 

أوقات متأخرة من الليل وهي لا تعلم في رأيي عن الوقت ربمى

تفتكر بأن الوقت مغرب تخرج لبقالة لمحل المهم ذات ليلة 

رأيت تحرك شبابي ألفت انتباهي عند أحد الاشارات فرجعت

وجتها هي محاطه بخفافيش الليل من الشباب الغير متربي

وحوش الليل المفترسة وقد وجد فريسته رأيتها وعرفتها

لأن سبق وان وجتها مرة ذات ليلة سابق في حارتنا  ( فريقنا )

وقد كانت تائهة وخرجت والدتي وعرفتها وخرجوا نسوان الفريق

وأخدناها وأوصلناها الى منزلهم وقامت والدتي بقص قصتها لي

وهي ما ذكرته المهم ولو طوات عليكم 

رجعت الي تلك الخفافيش وكانوا في سن أبنائها يريدون النيل منها

وقفت في وجههم وقلت لهم لماذا هذا قالوا لي واحده وخارجة

لوحدها  وواقفة مع الهنود قلنا هذي منحله أخلاقيا 

قلت لهم هذي حالة خاصه هي واقفه مع بائع البقالة 

وتريد شيء وهي لا تميز الهندي من السعودي وهي لا تتكلم

وأطالت بالوقوف معهم ليس الا قالوا لي دعنا وشأننا 

المهم وقفت في وجههم وبالصدفة مر شخص أعرف بأنه يقرب لزوجها 

أوقفته قلت له كذا وكذا القصة المهم بين لي اشمئزازه من

ما حصل وتبرأ منها بطريقته قمت بدوري بطرد الخفافيش

وذهبت مسرعا الى بيتهم وطرقت الباب وخرج لي ابن زوجها

قلت له تعال معي هنالك مشكله على طول قال لي هي زوجت

أبي قلت نعم أضهر اشمئزازه وتأوه وهفهف قلت له تأتي معي

بالطيب بالقوة هذا شرف ابيك قال هذا بلانا بها وبلا نفسه

أخته بعد التهديد وذهبت معه هو بسيارته وانا بسيارتي 

وجدناها قلت له خدها قال لي سوف تعود وتخرج

قلت له هذا واجبكم اتجاهها أخذها ومشيت عنه

قلت لوادتي الله يعافيها بالقصة قالت لي هي يتيمه

ومن ذوي الحاجات الخاصة فتقدم لها هذا الكبير من السن 

فأهلها تخلصوا منها  بما معناه

المعذرة على الاطالة ولكن نستلخص من هذي القصة بأن الزوج

أو الزوجة لازم يكون انسان قبل كل شيء هذا من وجهت نظري

2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟

لا
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟

نعم

اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟

شعور انبهار ليس لكونه من ذوي الحاجات الخاصة لا ولكن

لجمال ما رأيت فأنا لا أستغرب منهم هذا

تشجيعي كان من ملامح وجهي وتبسمي 
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟

لا لم اجلس معهم ولن شاهت فلم وثائقي عن علماء منهم

من يحفض التاريخ وأحداته وغيرهم كان فلم روعة
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا

القصة التي ذكرتها تكفي فهي من مجتمعنا ومن منطقتنا بالتحديد

فقد ذكرتها للاجابة على هذا السؤال
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 

الانساني هي التي تزيل كل هذا سواء عند الرجل أو عند المراة

عندما تنظر أو ينظر على أن الانسان مبتلا قبل أو بعد

وان السليم لا يظل سليم ولا الفقير يظل فقير

ولا العكس المريض يضل مريض ولا الغني يبقى غني

وان هذي اشكالات تأتي وتروح هنا يكون الامر طبيعي 

اما النفس المريضة العاقل لا يعول عليها أصلا
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟

يعجبني  بيت لشاعر  يقول

وأحسن الناس من ريح ضميره   لو يشوف العجايب مالتفت
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟ 

نفس البيت سوف أذكره له أو لهم 
5)خيي قلت انك جالست احدهم عنده تخلف عقلي ..خيي هل استفدت منه شيئا؟

واحد الله يرحمه له حركة عملها ذات مره ممكن ما تلفت الغير

ولكن أذكرها كثيرا حتى قبل فتره ذكرتها لزوجتي 

لسنا بصدد ذكرها لعدم الاطالة ولكن اجابة على السؤال

نعم أخت منه الحكم واضرب بعض الأحيان بها المثل 

وأخت منه هذا حسب وجهت نظري الشخصية 

بأن في اوقات معينة يرجع له فكره أو عقله ويكون لوقت

بسيط ويكون قوي جدا وهذا الوقت الذي تخرج منه الحكم
واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<

بصراحة هذا القسم لم اذخل بالمرة ولم أطل عليه

خوفا منه أن يعور قلبي

ورأيي بهذا اللقاء ثمرته في النهايه وو قت الحصاد لم يحن وقته

العبرة في النهاية
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*

*بوجودكم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 

*اشويه ههههه*
*وارجوا براءة الذمه* 

*ماحصل منكي الا كل خير ان شاء الله**لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

*ولكي مثل ماذكرتي*

----------


## فرح

مشكووور خيي ابو عـــــــليان
ع حضوووورك الطيييييب واستمتعنا معك بالقاء 
كل الشكر لك ويعطيك العااافيه 
والقصه الاقلتها بجد تكسر الخاااطر ،،جزاك الله خير الجزاء..
اكررلك شكري 
دمت بخيييييييير

----------


## ابوعليان

مشكووور خيي ابو عـــــــليان

ع حضوووورك الطيييييب واستمتعنا معك بالقاء 
كل الشكر لك ويعطيك العااافيه 
والقصه الاقلتها بجد تكسر الخاااطر ،،جزاك الله خير الجزاء..
اكررلك شكري  
دمت بخيييييييير  
ممنونكم غاتي  
وجزاكم الله ألف خير  
وأعانكم على فعل الخير 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
*{كــــــــــــفن}*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"
ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..
"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر
>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<
كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 
يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد
نعم اراقبهم من بعيد
قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،
كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 
اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 
تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،
اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...
نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 
آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 
من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى
ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 


كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ
اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 
ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 
الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 
الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 
والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 
(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )
وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
انت اخي /انتِ اختي 
هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...
ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟
الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..
2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
3/ برايك الشخصي .
هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.
الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟
سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..
4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه
دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟
5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟
6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..
هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 
ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟
اتمنى احبتي ..
منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..
ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..
اعزاائــي ..
ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*
ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 
بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار
تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## كفن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلِ على محمدٍ وآل محمد* 

*مشكوره خيتي فرح لإستضافتي* 

*وإن شاء الله أقدر أوفي بالإجابات على الأسئله* 

*لي رجعه بإذن الله ..*

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمدٍ وآل محمد* 
> 
> *مشكوره خيتي فرح لإستضافتي* 
> 
> *وإن شاء الله أقدر أوفي بالإجابات على الأسئله* 
> 
> *لي رجعه بإذن الله ..*



 اللهم صل وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الهداة
الشكرلك خيي ولقبولك دعووووتي 
ونحن بنتظاااار تواااجدك وتشريفك ان شاء الله
دمت بخييييير

----------


## كفن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
> مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
> ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..
> ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
> نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
> *{كــــــــــــفن}*
> ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
> ...



شكراً لكِ أُخيتي وأتمنى أن أكون قد وفيت في الإجابه على أسألتكِ
أخوكِ..كفنْ

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعد اياااامك خيي 
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
تحملنا خيي لان بنتعبك معانا اشووووي  :embarrest:  :wacko: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم)من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟اقصد{المغووولي}
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
*برايك الشخصي ..*هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟
اكييييييييد لي عوووده  :embarrest:  :cool:  ان شاء الله

----------


## كفن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> يسعد اياااامك خيي 
> *عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد* 
> أهلاً بعودتكِ أُخيتي 
> تحملنا خيي لان بنتعبك معانا اشووووي 
> وشدعوه خيوه ..تعبكم راحه 
> ...



مُرَحب بعودتكِ أختي فرح

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..

مساءالورد والريحان 
*لقدعـــــــــدت من جدييييييييد*
اسمح لي اخوووي كــفــنبهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكووون خفيفه 
*1)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجابيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
2)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
3)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟
4)ماالاشياء التي طبعت طابع سعيد في نفس كــــــفــن من مواقف من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه .؟اذكر الموقف بالتفصيل 
5)خيي من مجالستك لذوي الاحتياجات اكيد لمست فيهم بعض الصفات 
الحلووه ماهيه هذه الصفات؟وماهيه الصفات الغير مرغوبه فيهم ؟
اتمنى الاجابه بصراااحه 
6)خيي هل تعرف الى لغة الاشاره ولغة الشفاه ؟
واذا كنت تعرفها هل تحب انك تعلمها الى اولادك مستقبلا ؟واذا لم تعرفها هل تحب تتعلمها ؟
*اممممم اكييييييييد بتقووول اوووووف منك فـــــرحوووه هلكتيني متى ينتهي هالقاء  :embarrest:  :evil: ..
اعتذر خيي اذا تعبناااااك  :embarrest: 
*واكييييييييد لي عــــــــــــوووده* 
الى ان اعوودلك من التحاياا اجملها واعطرها 
بذكر حبيب القلوب وطبيب النفوس نبينا محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عليكم السلام والرحمة والبركات 
> 
> مساءك بالانوار خيي 
> الله يمسيك بالخيرات والافراح يارب 
> 1) كونك عاشرت هذه الفئه ،،مالذي لمست فيه من خلال تقربك منه
> هل وصلت الى درجة الخووف عليه وهل اصبحت تحمل له موده خاصه
> ومالذي اثرفي نفس* امــــــــير* الى انك بكيت او فرحت من 
> بصراحه لدي صديق وازوره دايم ويكون بيني وبينه اتصالات 
> ...



*بحد مقابله حلوووة وجميله استمتعت فيها خيتوو* 

*ولو كان ردي اخر رد بس الظروف صارت ضددي* 

*على قولتهم تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفن* 

*كل الشكر الك على الاختيار* 

*واعتذر مره اخرى على هذا التاخير* 

*لك مني كل عطور التحايا واجمل تحاياها* 
*عساكي دوم على القوة يارب* 
*خالص التحيات* 

*امير العاشقين*
*جاسم احمد*

----------


## فرح

خيي* كـــــــفــن* ...
جــــــــــااااري الانتظاااااار!! :embarrest:  :wacko:

----------


## كفن

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مساءالورد والريحان 
> *لقدعـــــــــدت من جدييييييييد*
> *عوده لطيفه*
> اسمح لي اخوووي كــفــنبهذه الاسئله واتمنى انها تكووون خفيفه 
> *ان شاء الله*
> *1)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجابيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟*
> *لا ارى** انه يمكن دمجهم ..لأن البعض من الناس لا يستلطفون ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..فربما ذلك يؤثر عليهم* 
> ...



*تسلمين خيه ..وعلى الرحب والسعه* 
*بإنتظار عودتكِ*
*..*
*وإسمحي لي تأخرت كثير بالرد ..لكن كنت مشغول شويه لذلك ما قدرت أدخل وأرد*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
مساء الانوااار المحمديه 
عـــــــدنا من جديييييييييييييد
1)كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
3)هل المعاق يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
4)ماذا استفدت من مجالستك لذوي الاحتياجات  ؟اذكر الاشياء التي استفدتها منهم ؟وهل تعلمت منهم شي.؟
5)خيي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها ؟ناااويه البنت تسوي دورات :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :embarrest: هههه
6)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
7)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المعاق ام لا..؟
8)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق ثانيه؟وش دخلك انتِ :rolleyes:   :embarrest: 
9) خيي قلت انك عندك معارف  من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ممكن تذكر نوع الاعاقه  :embarrest:  ..بالتحديد ماذا استفدت منهم وتعلمته وعملت به في حياتك ؟
10)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس *كـــــــفـن* لدرجة البكاء؟ 
11)ماهو اصعب موقف مر عليك من مجالسة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه؟ولازال في الذاكره ؟
الى هـــنــا وسأكتفي باسئلتي 
ولي عووووده ان شاء الله  :embarrest:

----------


## كفن

*اسمحي لي خيوه تأخرت كثير* 

*لي عوده بإذن الله اليوم مساءً*

----------


## كفن

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مساء الانوااار المحمديه 
> *أهلاً خيوه ..ومتباركين بمولد الامام أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
> عـــــــدنا من جديييييييييييييد
> 1)كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
> *أولاً النظر له كأي انسان سيلم* 
> *وبالتالي مساعدته وتلبية كل ما يحتاج...إلخ*
> 2)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم)من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
> ...



*مُرحب بعودتكِ* 







*واسمحي لي تأخرت كثيييييييييييييييير بالرد*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
*عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد*  :embarrest: 
1)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم ا او كفيف ا و شلل )من ابنته او ولده
اماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل او البنت كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت او الولد
متواجده فيه ؟
2)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
خيي بالنسبه لموهبة الفن سواء كان الخط او الرسم هذا عااد موجود وفي البلد ؟ :embarrest:  :cool: هل فعلا رايت رووعة الفن لذيهم ؟
اذا نعم اذكر لنا شعووورك وقتها وكيف كااان تشجيعك لهم ؟
3)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟وبالذات هذا الطفل؟
4)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
وبتكلم باللغه العاااميه الفتاه تواجه انتقادااات من هذا الزواج وربما رفض من قبل الاهل ومن بعض الانتقادات من المحيطين بها سواء اصدقاء او حتى معارف مثلا
ليش بتزوج من هذا يمكن  :embarrest: او طمع في ماله لو ماتخاف ع اولادها مسقبلا من انهم تكون فيهم اعاقه ومن كلام السخريه 
كيف بتتعامل معاه الله يساعدها مسكينه هذا الشقه كلها اوراق وكأنهم في مسلسل اوجالسين يلعبون 
وبجد هذا الكلام قليل جدا وواااقعي وليس كلام خيال او زيادة في عددالاسئله لا  :wacko: 
برايك الشخصي ..هل هذا مرض في بعض البشر ام اعتادووع الكلام فقط؟
لتضع نفسك للحظات وانت تسمع هذه الكلمات وقتها كيف يكون ردك مع من يتكلم لك؟ 

واخيراَ خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا* 
*وارجوا براءة الذمه* 
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

----------


## كفن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يسعد اياااامك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
> *عـــــــدنا من جدييييييد* 
> *عوده مُرحب بها ..*
> 
> خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<
> *القسم لا بأس فيه فأنتِ قمتِ بالواجب تجاه هذا القسم* 
> *وما أعتقد أن القسم به شيء من النقص* 
> ...



*خيتوو الأسئله رديت عليها قبل كذاا* 
*وآسف جداً لتأخري* 
*أسمحي لي خيتوو فرح على التقصير* 
*موفقه لكل خير ان شاء الله*

----------


## فرح

> *خيتوو الأسئله رديت عليها قبل كذاا* 
> *وآسف جداً لتأخري* 
> *أسمحي لي خيتوو فرح على التقصير* 
> *موفقه لكل خير ان شاء الله*



كل الشكر والتقدير لك خيي الكريم كــــــــفن
ع روووعة حضووورك وانا ممتنه لك ولقبووولك القاء 
بجد اتعبناااك معااانا ..
الموووهييم خيي ان استفدنا من رااائيك السديد
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم ان شاء الله نراااك في هذا القسم
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه 
تقبل تحياااتي ...

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنا في هذه الصفحه سيكون لقاء لمدة ثلاثة ايام 
مع احد الاعضاء..المشرفين ..الادارييين..
ويحق للاعضاء المشاركه بالاسئله على من يقع عليه الاختيار ..
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترااام ..
نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
{@Abu Ali@*}*
ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
نظرات الاحتقار تكاد تكون كحد السيف على رقبتي 
نعم انا*"" مـــــعاااااق "*"
ولي كل الفخر والاعتزاز بأن خالقي ابتلاني ..
"" الرب اذا حب عبده ابتلاه"" الحمد لله والشكر
>> والن شكرتم لاازيدنكم <<
كنتُ طفلا صغير انظر الى الاطفال في مثل عمري 
يلعبون وهم سعداء واتمنى ان اكون معهم والعب كما هم يلعبون...اراقبهم من بعيد
نعم اراقبهم من بعيد
قلبي يزيد به الحسره والالم ويتمنى قربهم،،
كل يوم اود التقرب منهم والعب معهم وذات يوم 
اقتربت منهم كي العب معاااهم 
تتوقعوون ماذا عملووو معي ،،
اتــــــرك لكم حرية الكلام والتكمله لكم انتم اعــــــــزااائـــي ...
نعم الانسان معرض في هذه الدنيا التي لايوجد بها 
آمــــــاااان،،، ممانراااه في اياامنا من حوااادث وامراااض التي نشى منها اعاقااات او قد تكون 
من امرااض وراثيه وكل شي بمشيئة لله تعالى
ومن ضمن هولاء الاشخاص اقارب تربطنا بهم صلة وثيقه لاغنى لنا عنهم 

كـا الام ..الاب ..الاخ..العم ...الخال ..الزوج .الاخت ...الخ
اوقااات كثيره ينتابني شعور غريب شعور يحيرني 
ويشتت افكار ويشغل فكري ويذهب بخيااالي 
الى عالم بعيد ويقربني من عالم خاااص من اشخاااص لهم كل المحبه والاحتراام والتقدير 
الى عالم يتحدون فيه مصاعب الحياه بقوة الاراده 
والامــــــــل والتفاؤل ..هم 
(ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه )
وبخاطري اسئله سألتها نفسي قبل ان اسألها لكم احبتي ..
1/ماذا سأفعل لو كنت معاااق /ه؟
هل ساحمدربي ..واواصل بحياتي كما انا واقهر هذه الاعاقه؟وهل سيكون مستقبلي مثل ماهو عليه الآن 
وهل سأبني حياتي مع زوج/ه كما غيري الانسان السليم .؟!
انت اخي /انتِ اختي 
هل سألتم انفسكن يوما هذا السؤااال ...
ماذا لو كنت معاااااق ...؟
الكفيف ..الصم وابكم ..
2/ ماهي نظريتكم كاافراد الى هذه الاعاقه ؟؟
وهل تؤيد نظرة المجتمع لهم.؟ نظرة الدونيه او نظرة الشفقه .؟
3/ برايك الشخصي .
هل المعاق بصرياَ او الصم .اخذ حقه كاانسان مثلاَ.
الدراسه،،الوظيفه،،الزواج ،،معاملته كانسان ..؟
سبق وان طرحت موضوع او نقاش بالمعنى الصحيح..واكررصياغته مرة آخرى..
4/ هل تقبل /ي بالزواج من كفيف،،الصم ،مشلول ،
وتجتمع به كل الشروط التي يحلم بها الشاب/ه
دين ،،حس الخلق،،وظيفه،؟
5/ من هو المعاق الحقيقي ،بنظرك في هذا الزمان..؟
6/هل جلست يوما مع معاق .؟وكيف كان شعورك نحوه..؟
7/صديق لك تعزه وتقدره وهو الاقرب الى نفسك تأتمنه على اسرارك تعرض لاسمح الله لحادث ،،واصبح لاحراك له من يحركه هو الكرسي المتحرك ..
هل ستبتعد عنه وتتركه لمجرد انه معاق 
ام انك ستقف معه لفتره في شدته لبعض الوقت وتتركه ..؟
اتمنى احبتي ..
منكم الاجابااات بكل صرااحه وبعيد كل البعد عن المجاااامله ..
ولكم كل الحريه في الكلام ..
اعزاائــي ..
ارجوو عدم التطرق الى *الخصوصياااات ..*
ولكم مني اجمل التحااايا واعطرها 
بحب النبي محمد وآله الاطهاااار
تحيااتــــي ..فـــــــرح

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليكمـــ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> نستضيف معنا الاخ الفاضل ..
> {@abu ali@*}*
> *...بسمـ الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*
> ماذنبي انا في هذه الدنيا ..
> انبذ وابعد وباحتقار اعامل من قبل البعض 
> ...



 
*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااا أختي فرح نتعلم من تقديميه لان لنستفيد منه في هذه الحياة*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ،،
عــــــدت والعووود احمد 
اممم تحملنا خيي  :embarrest: بس يللا فيها فائده للجميع 
1)هل يواجه المعاق في الزواج صعوبات ومعوقات ؟وهل اكثر من غير ه ولماذا؟من وجهة نظرك شخصيا مع الشرح بالتفصيل ؟حشى في مدرسه جالسين  :rolleyes:  :evil: 
2)مانظرة الاهل وضع نفسك في هالموقف للحظاااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: من زواج المعاق (صم وبكم..كفيف ..شلل)من ابنته 
ماهي ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الزواج ؟وعلما بان هذا الرجل كل الصفات التي يحلم بها الوالدين والبنت 
متواجده فيه ؟
3)هل تعاملت يوما مع معاق ؟وماهي نوع الاعاقه ؟وكيف تصرفك معه ؟
4)هل قرأت الشعر لاحد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟من خارج البلد ؟ومن داخل البلد ؟
ومن هو بالتحديد ؟واذا تذكر الشعر او الخاطره ..؟
5)هل للاهل دووور فعال في رفع وتنمية موهبة الطفل المعاق؟
6)هل فيه مره صادفت ان جلست مع طفل توحدي؟اذا نعم كيف كانت المعامله بينك وبينه؟
7)هل يختلف الزواج عندما تكون الفتاه هي المعاقه ؟عااادة الرجل يفضل ان تكون الفتاه سليمه 
لكن المرأه تتزوج من معاق ؟كيف تجد هذا هل يوجد في المجتمع ام لا؟
8)كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
الى هنــــــــــا واكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئله 
لكن مؤكد لي عــــــــووده مرة آخرى  :embarrest:  :toung:

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> السلام عليكم ،،
> 
> عــــــدت والعووود احمد 
> اممم تحملنا خيي بس يللا فيها فائده للجميع 
> 1)هل يواجه المعاق في الزواج صعوبات ومعوقات ؟وهل اكثر من غير ه ولماذا؟من وجهة نظرك شخصيا مع الشرح بالتفصيل ؟حشى في مدرسه جالسين 
> وهقتين 
> يجد صعوبات ومعوقات ولكن ليس أكثر من غيره فيي وقت الصعاب 
> والمعوقات نرى المعاق يفكر جيدآ وبتمعن بتفكير دقيق لان أكثر شيء 
> سوف يساعده هو التفكير 
> ...



 
*إسمح إلي خيتوو فرح بس موضوعك يحتج إلا تأمل وتفكير عميق بأن أوضع نفسي في مكان أي سؤال* 
*فكنت مشغول بالتقاديم*  
*وشكرآ*

----------


## فرح

> *إسمح إلي خيتوو فرح بس موضوعك يحتج إلا تأمل وتفكير عميق بأن أوضع نفسي في مكان أي سؤال*
> 
> *فكنت مشغول بالتقاديم*  
> 
> *وشكرآ*



 مشكووور خيي ابو علي 
وبجد اجااابتك راااائعه  وماشاء الله عليك
واذا ع الاجابااات اخذ راااحتك بس هااا موطول واااجد :toung:  :embarrest:  هههههه
وربي يسهل امووورك ويوفقك ان شاء الله 
تحياااتـــــــــــي..

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عـــــــــدت من جدييييييد 


مساء الخير والانوااار المحمديه
اسمح لي بهذه الاسئله ....



1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر :embarrest: 
2)هل صحيح ان كلام الناس له كل الاهميه في حياتنا ،،
او باستطاعتنا ان نترك كلام الناس ع جانب آخر ..؟
3) هل تعرف للغة الاشاره ..؟
4)ابوعـــــــــــلي هل شاهدت منظر اثر فيك لدرجة ان الدمعه نزلت من عينك من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟
اذا فيه خيي تحدث عنه بتفصيل ؟
5)مارايك الشخصي بدمج طلاب ذوي الاحتياجات في المدارس العاديه؟وهل له سلبيات واجبيات لذا المعاق ؟وهل اذا كانت توجد سلبيات تؤثر على المعاق ونفسيته.؟
6)هل مجتمعنا العربي يفتقر الى طريقة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ؟اذا نعم برايك ماهي الطرق للتعامل معهم ؟
7)خيي ذهبت مثلا بمعامله الى احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وتريد تخليصها سلمت على الموظف 
واذا بك تفاجئ باانه مثلا من (الصم) ماهو شعورك بكل صراحه  :embarrest:  هل تثق بقدراته ام انك تكون ع وجل 
بنسبه الى المعامله ؟وتكلف شخص آخر ليخلص المعامله ؟
8)برايك الشخصي كيف نبني الثقه في المعاق بنفسه ؟وهل من الصعب التعامل معه ؟


الى هنا واكتفي لكن لي رجعه  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مره آخرى

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عليكم السلام
>  
> 
> 
> 1)لماذا في الوظيفه والزواااج يكون المعاق مظلوم ؟لو سمحت خيي الاجابه تكون بتفصيل للاستفاده اكثر
> أسبب كثيرة منه أن أعتقاد الكثير بأن المعاق لايستطيع بأن يقوم بالأعمال ولكن هذا الشيء خطأ 
> فكل شخص يستطيع ان يقوم بعمل سوا أكان معاق أو غير معاق منهم من يستطيع الرسم منهم و منهم لديه خبر في الكمبيوتر ومنهم من لديه القدر على توصيل المعلومة إلى الطالب بحيث يكون مدرس 
> ...



 



*يسلموااااااااااااااااا خيتووووووووووووووووووووووو*


*فرح*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عدنا من جديييييد واعتتتتذر خيي ع التعب معاناااا :embarrest:  :wacko: 
1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
3) ابو عــلي لو سمعت عن دوووره للغة الاشاره ؟هل ستلتحق بها وهل تعتبرها لغه مهمه مثل باقي الغات ؟ 
4)مارايك في بعض الاسر التي تعزل ابنائها عن رؤيتهم للمجتمع لمجردانهم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ..؟
5)هل للاهل دورفعال في رفع طموح ابنهم المبتلي ام لا..؟
16)هل تقبل بمصادقة احد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه مثلاَ(صم-شلل،كفيف )صداقه مومجرد لقاء وسلام الصداقه التي تعتبره تؤم روحك 
ولاتستطيع ان تستغني عنه ؟اذا نعم هل عندك اصدقاء من نفس منطقتك ام من مناطق آخرى ؟ :embarrest: 
6))كيف نربي ابنائنا على احترام المعاق ؟من وجهة نظرك الشخصي .؟
7)هل شاهدت يوما منظر لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اثر في نفس ابو عـــلي لدرجة البكاء؟ 
8)ابوعــــــلي  وانت ماشي لفت نظرك طفل خمس ..ست،،سبع سنوااات 
لقيته يبكي سألته وكلمته وبعد لحظات من الكلام معه عرفتِ انه مايتكلم وما معاه احد وفي الشارع وقتها ويش راااح تسوي معاه وهو يحاول يأشر لك بس انت موفاهم لحركة الاشاره عنده ؟
9)هل مره صادفت وانحرجت من معاق ؟اذا نعم كيف كان تصرفك معاه 
10}لو طلب منك صديق مقربه باخذ رايك بمسألة زواجه من معاقه ؟ماهو موقفك 
هل توافقه الراي ام تكتفي بكلمة ع كيفك مادخلني في هالموضوع بالذات ؟
*لك مني اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*
*لي رجعه ان شاء الله*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

سلام عليكم

أخباركم

أهلاً أبو علي...   
أنا بصراحة ما عندي أسئلة بس جاوب عدل هااا  لا تشوف شغلك


ايه و نسيت بعد فروحه .. إشوي شوي على أبو علي مو إتعبيه ما عندنا غيره ترى 

يله تحياتي المعطرة لكم

----------


## فرح

> سلام عليكم
> 
> أخباركم 
> أهلاً أبو علي... 
> أنا بصراحة ما عندي أسئلة بس جاوب عدل هااا لا تشوف شغلك  
> ايه و نسيت بعد فروحه .. إشوي شوي على أبو علي مو إتعبيه ما عندنا غيره ترى 
> ولووو يالغااالي شاطئ الجراح ماطلبت شي 
> غااالي والطلب مجانا هههههه لك مني اني اذا عندي وقت ان ازيد له في الاسئله هههههه 
> 
> يله تحياتي المعطرة لكم



 مشكووور عزيزي ...
حضووورلاعدمناااه...
يعطيك العااافيه دمت بخييييييير

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعليكم السلامـ 
> عدنا من جديييييد واعتتتتذر خيي ع التعب معاناااا
> تعبكم راحة خيتو فرح 
> 1)لماذا الانسان السليم يركز مثلاَع(الصم) او آي مبتلي آخر من جوانب القصور فيهم ولايركز على جوانب القوه والابداع؟
> بما أن الشخص السليم رافض هذا الشخص الذي ينتمي إلى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة فهو لن يتقبل منه أي شيء سواء كان إبداع أو قوة 
> بي إعتقاده أن هذا الشخص لايستطيع عمل شيء ولو عمل شيء فهو غير جيد فاهذا الشخص لايستطيع أن يحدد ما هو الإبداع ...  
> 2)هل المبتلي يحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر من غيره>>مثل اخوااانه<ام يكون نفس الاهتمام ؟اذا نعم لماذا؟
> ...



 


*يسلمواااااااااااااا خيتووووووووووو*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
هـــــــلا خيي *ابوعــــــــلي..*
خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<
*تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
*ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
*وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا اممم بما انه في وصااايه فلازم ننفذهههههه* 
*وارجوا براءة الذمه*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> هـــــــلا خيي *ابوعــــــــلي..*
> خيي ما رايك الشخصي بالقسم بشكل عام ..وهذا القاء بشكل خاص ؟>بصراااحه<وهل القسم ينقصه شي > اذا نعم اذكره<
> القسم  رائع وجميل وبالخصوص المواضيع التي تطرح
> فهي مفيدة جدآ ولكن ينقصه حظور الأعضاء والأهتمام به أكثر من جهت الأعضاء أم القاء فهو رائع وجميل ويطرح أفكار كثير نستفيد منها ويجعلنا نفكر في أشياء لم نكن نفكر فيه
> *تمنياااتي لك بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح*
> *تمنياااتي لكِ بالصحه والعااافيه والتوفيق والنجاااح**ونتمنى نراااك منووورنا دووووم*
> *وان شاء الله مااتعبناك معانا اممم بما انه في وصااايه فلازم ننفذهههههه* 
> ...



 

*أستمتعت مع هذا القاء خيتو فرح* 
*بس إلي بعدي مو تهلكيه بالأسئلة* 

*أمزح فقــــــــــــــــــط*

*هههههههههـ*

----------


## فرح

> *أستمتعت مع هذا القاء خيتو فرح* 
> *بس إلي بعدي مو تهلكيه بالأسئلة* 
> *ان شاء الله ..بس بجد كنت اتمنى ان ازيد لك بالاسئله بس للاسف الظروف لم تسمح لي ههههه*  
> *أمزح فقــــــــــــــــــط* 
> 
> *هههههههههـ*



 مشكووور خيي ابوعــــــــلي 
ع حضووورك الطييييب وبجد اسعدتنا بنووور حروووفك 
وفكرك الواااعي الحكييييم
اجاااباااتك كااانت رااائعه ..يعطيك العاافيه
تمنيااتي لك بالتوفييييييق والنجاح

----------

